# HHI LOVERS THREAD



## hayesdvc

My family loves all things Disney and DVC has allowed us to take this love to a new level.

We thought using points in any way not WDW related was a waste ....... until we started going to the DVC property in Hilton Head.  

The property is Disney through and through.  Great location, big rooms, the Beach House and simply the best cast members Disney has to offer.  The area offers so much to do and the food; oh my, the food.

We began allotting part of our points each year for HHI, until recently when we added a new home resort.

What things continue to make you want to go time after time?


----------



## toystory1130

This will be easy...
The hot tub, slide at the pool, the Spanish moss in the trees, pin trading, dole whips and Mickey bars, combing the beach in the early morning for sharks teeth, playing pool with my kids at the beach house, water volleyball, our favorite lunch spot Java Burrito, bike riding the trails, gater and bird watching at Pinckney Island, taking a boat out to the disappearing island-hunting for sand dollars and starfish, (and finding them!!) photos with Pluto and so many choices for dinner!! Can you tell we love love Hilton Head Disney?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Why do we go every year (off season)?  Mainly the excellent Cast Members and the beautiful nature.  We're avid bird watchers, and always do lots of bird watching there.  And in the last couple years, we've also discovered the joys of bike riding there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Besides all of the wonderful things at the resort itself, we love the delicious seafood and local culinary offerings so abundant in the area.

I hope I always feel the joyous wonder I experienced  when seeing the pelicans fly!


----------



## poohbear6

LOVE HHI!!  We will be there over Christmas and New Years this year.  Anyone else traveling then?


----------



## sleepydog25

For all the reasons listed above.  Nothing new to add, really, but must say I agree with the friendliest CMs around. They have always been topnotch, even when we've merely stopped by to visit (and not stay). Our favorite thing about HHI isn't actually Disney related, however.  The food. There are so many excellent options within a short drive of the resort, and a few within walking distance. Being able to eat fresh seafood and fish is a huge draw for us, not to mention our favorite Italian restaurant perhaps anywhere--OMBRA Cucina Rustica. Chef Michael is a wizard.  We don't get to HHI often enough, but when we do, it's always a joy.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I wanted to add, 11 years ago we went for Thanksgiving, at the time it was going to be just once.  After that, we bought points so we could do Thanksgiving there every other year.  But within a year?  Need more points, so we can do Thanksgiving there EVERY year.  In a few weeks, we head to Thanksgiving there for our 11th straight year.  Doing the Island Rec Center's Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving morning is a tradition for DH.  Heck, we remember the years when it was the "Piggly Wiggly Turkey Trot".


----------



## hayesdvc

We normally stay in the Live Oak Lodge.  What and why are some of your favorite buildings and rooms to stay?


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

We stopped in to visit Disney's HHI resort todsy. We are staying about a mile down the road in a resort (Hilton Head Resort) with our 5 young children. We were absolutely blown away by this resort! We ended up staying for hours. It's so beautiful, quite, relaxing, family friendly, kid friendly, adult friendly, so much of a Disney feel, Mickey waffles... I could go on and on.
We currently own at AKV and are for sure going to add HHI as a home resort in the future! 

We left there both (husband and I) adding up the amount of points we want to add on to this beautiful piece of DVC.


----------



## chepic

going there in April and looking forward to it.


----------



## hayesdvc

Does anyone know if the shrimp boil will be coming back this year?


----------



## kittyab

We are going in March.   When can we put in for our bldg request?  Also, what is the best bldg to be in?


----------



## KornBred

I am checking in for 4 days on Tuesday. First time back since 2014. Man I am ready to enjoy that low country Disney living.


----------



## kittyab

How soon should I book the dolphin & beach combing cruises?    We will be in HHI in March.


----------



## toystory1130

We book through Outside Hilton Head, they are right around the other side of the marina, you can walk there. I usually book their beachcoming cruise online a week before at least, check the weather. The boat can fill up as it seats 12 and you can only go on that specific cruise once a day at low tide. We have been a few times and always have the best time finding sand dollars.


----------



## jlab

We are thinking we want to try for a Spring Break 2019 trip to HHI.  Is there room for an air mattress or cot in the studio ? We wouldn't be over the max occupancy, we're a family of 4. As the kids get older, it's harder to arrange everyone to comfortably share a full size pull out, and we were wondering if we could make it work. 


This may be a moot question, if the studios book long before the 7 month window opens!


----------



## kristenrice

In 2011, I decided to throw caution to the wind and added on a 50 point contract at HHI.  We went direct and financed it, knowing that it would only be a mere $25 out of each paycheck, since it was only $80/point back then.  I have been able to pay a few extra payments here and there and the contract will be paid off next year.  We have made three trips to HHI so far and we cannot wait to get back.  My only regret is that I wish we had looked for a larger, resale contract so that we would have enough points to go more frequently.  With only 50 points, we are stuck with going only once every three years, unless we can get lucky and score something at 7-months out with our AKV points.  

Every time we go, it feels like summer camp for adults.  On our most recent trip (April 2017), we took our first off-shore fishing excursion.  We caught (and ATE!) shark for the first time!  My daughters loved it and DH said that we are definitely doing that again.  The thing I love the most about the HHI trips is that they are very budget-friendly...well, they were until DH and the girls found out about those off-shore fishing trips.    We can rent a car, drive down from Michigan and spend 2 nights in hotels while traveling, as well as pay for all of our food and entertainment, and still stay under $2K for an 8 night trip.  That's under half of what a trip to WDW costs. On top of that, we can actually r-e-l-a-x...no worrying about making ADRs and FP and rope drops.  There is enough to do to keep you occupied, but not so much to do that you feel that you have to be constantly going to get your money's worth.


----------



## sleepydog25

jlab said:


> We are thinking we want to try for a Spring Break 2019 trip to HHI.  Is there room for an air mattress or cot in the studio ? We wouldn't be over the max occupancy, we're a family of 4. As the kids get older, it's harder to arrange everyone to comfortably share a full size pull out, and we were wondering if we could make it work.
> 
> 
> This may be a moot question, if the studios book long before the 7 month window opens!


I don't own there, so someone who does may disagree, but as someone who has attempted to get into HHI at the 7-month point, it's a very hard reservation to secure, especially studios. Spring break is traditionally crowded pretty much everywhere, and HHI doesn't seem to be any different. I do wish you the best of luck, however!


----------



## kristenrice

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't own there, so someone who does may disagree, but as someone who has attempted to get into HHI at the 7-month point, it's a very hard reservation to secure, especially studios. Spring break is traditionally crowded pretty much everywhere, and HHI doesn't seem to be any different. I do wish you the best of luck, however!


HHI is a relatively small resort.  There are only 21 studios and 21 1BR's so those can be very hard to get at 7-months, especially over spring break.  If you want a 2BR, you may have slightly better luck since there are 76 of those, but if you are looking for summer or spring break, you will need a lot of luck at 7 months.


----------



## jlab

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't own there, so someone who does may disagree, but as someone who has attempted to get into HHI at the 7-month point, it's a very hard reservation to secure, especially studios. Spring break is traditionally crowded pretty much everywhere, and HHI doesn't seem to be any different. I do wish you the best of luck, however!





kristenrice said:


> HHI is a relatively small resort.  There are only 21 studios and 21 1BR's so those can be very hard to get at 7-months, especially over spring break.  If you want a 2BR, you may have slightly better luck since there are 76 of those, but if you are looking for summer or spring break, you will need a lot of luck at 7 months.



Thank you both! This is helpful to know. We'll be making a back up plan tonight!


----------



## kittyab

We will be at HHI in March.   We will be staying in a 2 room unit.   What type of coffee makers do they have?   Do I have to bring my own filters?   Also with the in room washer & dryer, do I need to bring my own detergent?


----------



## JoanneDL

Looking at HH, you have to take a shuttle to the beach?  
The beach house doesn’t have rooms?


----------



## KristiMc

JoanneDL said:


> Looking at HH, you have to take a shuttle to the beach?
> The beach house doesn’t have rooms?


The rooms are at the resort which is on the marsh.  The beach house and beach are about a mile away which you can take a shuttle, your own vehicle or bike to.


----------



## KristiMc

kittyab said:


> We will be at HHI in March.   We will be staying in a 2 room unit.   What type of coffee makers do they have?   Do I have to bring my own filters?   Also with the in room washer & dryer, do I need to bring my own detergent?


Regular drip makers.  Yes, bring your own filters and detergent.


----------



## sleepydog25

KristiMc said:


> The rooms are at the resort which is on the marsh.  The beach house and beach are about a mile away which you can take a shuttle, your own vehicle or bike to.


Yep. No beach front rooms; however, the shuttle runs about every 15-20 minutes so is very convenient. Parking at the Disney beach house is limited, but if you get there early enough in the morning, it's not usually an issue. You can bike or walk there, but it is over a mile, so that might not be an option, especially if you're wanting to haul umbrellas, towels, and other gear.  The beach house does have a quick service grill, a separate pool, and other such things. You can even rent beach needs there if you want.  Access to the beach via the beach house is limited to those staying at Disney's HHI resort.


----------



## JoanneDL

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep. No beach front rooms; however, the shuttle runs about every 15-20 minutes so is very convenient. Parking at the Disney beach house is limited, but if you get there early enough in the morning, it's not usually an issue. You can bike or walk there, but it is over a mile, so that might not be an option, especially if you're wanting to haul umbrellas, towels, and other gear.  The beach house does have a quick service grill, a separate pool, and other such things. You can even rent beach needs there if you want.  Access to the beach via the beach house is limited to those staying at Disney's HHI resort.


Thanks, sounds like HH isn’t for us.


----------



## sleepydog25

JoanneDL said:


> Thanks, sounds like HH isn’t for us.


Perhaps. However, I will say that HHI is a very different vibe than any other Disney property. At the main resort, the rooms are lovely; there is so much to do outside of going to the beach; the CMs are the best, most accommodating, and friendliest CMs at any Disney resort; and the food options nearby and within a short drive are plentiful (and the small grill at HHI proper does a very nice job with the items they have such as Mickey waffles). If you need to be on the beach or looking out onto the beach 24/7 then, no, HHI isn't for you. Otherwise, it's a very laid back and thoroughly enjoyable location.


----------



## KristiMc

JoanneDL said:


> Thanks, sounds like HH isn’t for us.


It is a beautiful resort.  I would try it.


----------



## Simba's Mom

JoanneDL said:


> Thanks, sounds like HH isn’t for us.



I'll admit that HHI resort isn't for everyone.  That said, I'm one of its biggest fans-I LOVE it. dare I say, more than WDW.  But there's not much nightlife (getting around at night is very hard, what with low lighting) and it's not on the ocean.  However, for nature lovers like me, that's fine.


----------



## poohshunny

toystory1130 said:


> This will be easy...
> The hot tub, slide at the pool, the Spanish moss in the trees, pin trading, dole whips and Mickey bars, combing the beach in the early morning for sharks teeth, playing pool with my kids at the beach house, water volleyball, our favorite lunch spot Java Burrito, bike riding the trails, gater and bird watching at Pinckney Island, taking a boat out to the disappearing island-hunting for sand dollars and starfish, (and finding them!!) photos with Pluto and so many choices for dinner!! Can you tell we love love Hilton Head Disney?[/QUOTE
> Where do you rent a boat to disappearing island?
> Thanks!


----------



## JoanneDL

sleepydog25 said:


> Perhaps. However, I will say that HHI is a very different vibe than any other Disney property. At the main resort, the rooms are lovely; there is so much to do outside of going to the beach; the CMs are the best, most accommodating, and friendliest CMs at any Disney resort; and the food options nearby and within a short drive are plentiful (and the small grill at HHI proper does a very nice job with the items they have such as Mickey waffles). If you need to be on the beach or looking out onto the beach 24/7 then, no, HHI isn't for you. Otherwise, it's a very laid back and thoroughly enjoyable location.


We do a beach vacation every year.  We don't go sight seeing, we just hang out on the beach pretty much all day.    We also have 5 kids, ages 2-7 years old.  We look like those ads with parents loaded down with enough supplies for a year.  No way would I even try a shuttle.  Maybe when they get older.  Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## meggiebeth

Hi all! We are looking at going to Hilton Head in early September. It’s around seven months now and barely any availability has popped up- is it likely more will come nearer the time?


----------



## Cindyel

HHI is tough to get if you don’t own there because people love it so much. That’s why we just scooped up a great resale contract! We knew we’d never be able to go in the summer if we didn’t get points there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cindyel said:


> HHI is tough to get if you don’t own there because people love it so much. That’s why we just scooped up a great resale contract! We knew we’d never be able to go in the summer if we didn’t get points there.


Congratulations HHI owner!  We bought there too because we thought the resort was so special!


----------



## Cindyel

Thamks!!! Love, love, love it there and can’t wait to make more memories there!


----------



## AnnaS

We fell in love with HH the second time we went.  Wish we could go more often.


----------



## JanDave

I agree with all the above posters.  My DH and I are retired and this is our third winter in HHI, we rent a condo near the resort.  We have two HHI DVC contracts.  We visit the resort often as my DH needs his Dole whip and Mickey bars.  We have often stayed there and booked family and friends there, as well.  The castmembers are the best!  This past weekend, we stayed there with two teenaged granddaughters. We never left the property, except to drive to the Beach House.  The girls loved all the activities. Unfortunately,  we leave HHI in mid March.  It helps to know we are returning in nine months.  We love wintering in HHI, and the DVC resort is a bonus.


----------



## KSkywalker17

JanDave said:


> I agree with all the above posters.  My DH and I are retired and this is our third winter in HHI, we rent a condo near the resort.  We have two HHI DVC contracts.  We visit the resort often as my DH needs his Dole whip and Mickey bars.  We have often stayed there and booked family and friends there, as well.  The castmembers are the best!  This past weekend, we stayed there with two teenaged granddaughters. We never left the property, except to drive to the Beach House.  The girls loved all the activities. Unfortunately,  we leave HHI in mid March.  It helps to know we are returning in nine months.  We love wintering in HHI, and the DVC resort is a bonus.



Sounds like you are living my dream retirement!  Congratulations!


----------



## jenhelgren

Does anyone have a recent activity schedule just to give us an idea of the daily offerings? Is campfire always on the same nights like at Vero?


----------



## bandjbaine

We will be in Hilton Head tomorrow!!!  May be too late, but have to call and make an addition to our party on our reservation anyway,  is there a room request I should make? View is important but so is proximity to activities....Also- what kind of activities are there this time of year?


----------



## lat

We love HHI and the Disney resort there.  We have not been there for a few years, are blue and Shadow still there?

They have the best CM, resort activities and camp fire  My kids still hum their songs at the camp fire sometimes

The first time we went, they still had the Beach House private dinner hosted by the chef. We did that and it was one of the best experiences we had at Disney.

We go in the summer time so the HHI points are crucial to make a reservation there.


----------



## Simba's Mom

lat said:


> We love HHI and the Disney resort there.  We have not been there for a few years, are blue and Shadow still there?



Yes, both Bleu and Shadow are there.  Last time we went (in December) they were outside the main lobby greeting guests on Sunday as well as at other times.  Even though the resort is over 20 yo, Shadow lives forever, kind of like Santa Clause!


----------



## mcarr1635

lat said:


> We love HHI and the Disney resort there.  We have not been there for a few years, are blue and Shadow still there?
> 
> They have the best CM, resort activities and camp fire  My kids still hum their songs at the camp fire sometimes
> 
> The first time we went, they still had the Beach House private dinner hosted by the chef. We did that and it was one of the best experiences we had at Disney.
> 
> We go in the summer time so the HHI points are crucial to make a reservation there.



Do you know if Disney HH still offers the Beach House private dinner?


----------



## lat

No, that was many years ago.  They stopped the event.  Not sure why.  It was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Trip planner

We are headed to HHI next month. It will be our 4th visit, but it will be the first time not during the summer. For those of you who have been there in cooler months, what are your favorite activities?


----------



## Simba's Mom

mcarr1635 said:


> Do you know if Disney HH still offers the Beach House private dinner?



Unfortunately, they stopped it specifically in 2005.  We were lucky enough to do it, we were one of the last, if not the last to experience it. For years after that, Chef Gordon (the Chef) did no culinary events, just working in the Mercantile.  However, just recently he's started a wine tasting, and a couple of months ago, he started a coffee tasting seminar.  So there's always hope!


----------



## mcarr1635

Simba's Mom said:


> Unfortunately, they stopped it specifically in 2005.  We were lucky enough to do it, we were one of the last, if not the last to experience it. For years after that, Chef Gordon (the Chef) did no culinary events, just working in the Mercantile.  However, just recently he's started a wine tasting, and a couple of months ago, he started a coffee tasting seminar.  So there's always hope!


I'm not a coffee drinker, but I might taste some wine.  Thanks for this update.


----------



## chepic

Has anyone gone to the TikiHut beach bar down the road a bit from the Disney resort?


----------



## quinnc19

I originally bought 150 Hilton Head points thinking I would go there occasionally but mainly use them for Walt Disney World. Very quickly I realized I loved it there and now use all of those points at Hilton Head. I bought other contracts to go to the other DVC resorts!


----------



## rnorwo1

I just asked this in another thread, but I'll add it here, too. We were not able to get in to the resort, but is it possible to still use the beach house if we bring our membership card? I'm assuming the answer is no, but it would be nice to be able to stop and eat lunch/get a dole whip or something.


----------



## cruisin5

Is it possible to rent bikes for the length of stay?  Any place for off-site rentals?  We are looking at May 2019.  HHI is our home resort since 2001 and it will be our first trip, provided I can convince the college age "kids" it will be a great place for a trip (they were holding out for Aulani but it's just too expensive).


----------



## KristiMc

cruisin5 said:


> Is it possible to rent bikes for the length of stay?  Any place for off-site rentals?  We are looking at May 2019.  HHI is our home resort since 2001 and it will be our first trip, provided I can convince the college age "kids" it will be a great place for a trip (they were holding out for Aulani but it's just too expensive).


$36 for length of stay for DVC members


----------



## cruisin5

KristiMc said:


> $36 for length of stay for DVC members



Thank you KristiMc!  Is it recommended to bring a bike lock? 

One more question if I may?  We'd be there the second week in May, is it necessary to plan everything ahead or can we just wing it when we get there?  Boat trip, golf, dining?


----------



## KristiMc

cruisin5 said:


> Thank you KristiMc!  Is it recommended to bring a bike lock?
> 
> One more question if I may?  We'd be there the second week in May, is it necessary to plan everything ahead or can we just wing it when we get there?  Boat trip, golf, dining?


Bike lock, helmet and basket are included.  Activities through the resort you book when you are there.


----------



## Simba's Mom

cruisin5 said:


> Is it possible to rent bikes for the length of stay?  Any place for off-site rentals?  We are looking at May 2019.  HHI is our home resort since 2001 and it will be our first trip, provided I can convince the college age "kids" it will be a great place for a trip (they were holding out for Aulani but it's just too expensive).



What's ironic is that, at least when we were there, the length of stay rate is no more than the rate for 2 individual days.  So if you're staying for a week, and it might rain one or two days, go ahead and get the length of stay rental anyways!


----------



## sleepydog25

As for the dining and golfing, it depends on your flexibility. With so many places to eat and golf, there is always some place to try without worrying over reservations. That being said, if there are particular places you wish to dine (or golf), then by all means make them early. For example, some of the best food on the island is OMBRA Cucina located just a couple of miles down the main drag. It routinely wins Best Of awards at HHI and is a small place in a nondescript shopping village--a place such as that I would definitely recommend reserving. As for golf, most of the courses have reduced rates and open tee times for the afternoon due to the heat.


----------



## cruisin5

How many nights would you recommend?  I think we will have 6 or 7 nights to stay.  Not sure if it's worth it to fly in/out of Savannah or Charleston and spend some time in one of those cities.

A 3 night Vero Beach stay is about enough beach time for us, but I have get the feeling HH is very different from VB.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Well, we stay for about 10-12 days at HHI, and that's not too long for us.  However, we're just two adults-one's an avid golfer, the other a bird watcher-I'll admit that it's probably different if you have young ones with you.  



cruisin5 said:


> How many nights would you recommend?  I think we will have 6 or 7 nights to stay.  Not sure if it's worth it to fly in/out of Savannah or Charleston and spend some time in one of those cities.
> 
> A 3 night Vero Beach stay is about enough beach time for us, but I have get the feeling HH is very different from VB.


----------



## blueferral

cruisin5 stay as many days as you can find availability!  Our home resort is AKL so we have to book at 7 months.  We usually get three days tops.  We got 4 this year!  Looking at getting a resale we love HH Disney.  Should have bought 4 years ago when it was 50 bucks a point.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

cruisin5 said:


> How many nights would you recommend?  I think we will have 6 or 7 nights to stay.  Not sure if it's worth it to fly in/out of Savannah or Charleston and spend some time in one of those cities.
> 
> A 3 night Vero Beach stay is about enough beach time for us, but I have get the feeling HH is very different from VB.


The Savannah/Hilton Head airport is less than an hour drive from the resort. Charleston is about 2 1/2 hours. Both cities offer some great glimpses of the old south with LOTS of historical sites and areas to visit. There is also plenty to do while at Hilton Head once you get a sense of where everything is located. Bike trails are plentiful, lots of water related activities are available from the Disney resort area, nearby shopping, and dining. There are some historic areas. The local Coastal Discovery Museum offers lots of great activities for children and families. The Coastal Carolina Art Center is about 400 yards from the resort and offers an Art Gallery and theatrical presentations (both dramatic and musical) throughout the year.

Enjoy!


----------



## NYCANC

Simba's Mom said:


> Unfortunately, they stopped it specifically in 2005.  We were lucky enough to do it, we were one of the last, if not the last to experience it. For years after that, Chef Gordon (the Chef) did no culinary events, just working in the Mercantile.  However, just recently he's started a wine tasting, and a couple of months ago, he started a coffee tasting seminar.  So there's always hope!



Chef Gordon said last week that they were thinking of adding a cake decorating class- he did not know if it would be for adults or kids yet.
The coffee cupping seminar was great!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We only have 3 nights this year, but it’s something!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Simba's Mom said:


> I wanted to add, 11 years ago we went for Thanksgiving, at the time it was going to be just once.  After that, we bought points so we could do Thanksgiving there every other year.  But within a year?  Need more points, so we can do Thanksgiving there EVERY year.  In a few weeks, we head to Thanksgiving there for our 11th straight year.  Doing the Island Rec Center's Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving morning is a tradition for DH.  Heck, we remember the years when it was the "Piggly Wiggly Turkey Trot".


Simba Mom, what is the average temps you’ve experienced over Thanksgiving? May consider this one year!


----------



## Simba's Mom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Simba Mom, what is the average temps you’ve experienced over Thanksgiving? May consider this one year!



OMG-average?  We've had years with ice and snow falling, and we've had other years that were sunny and in the 80s on Thanksgiving day, so temperatures vary widely.  However, the last few years have probably been more "typical"-temperatures mostly in the 60s during the day, going down to the upper 40s at night.  It's been great weather for bike riding, walking on the beach.  But every Thanksgiving morning, DH has run the Island Rec Center's 5K/10K and come to think of it, Thanksgiving morning dawned too cold for him to go this year.  So I guess it was mostly nice!


----------



## bbn1122

bobbiwoz said:


> We only have 3 nights this year, but it’s something!




Same here.  We do not own at HHI, so as you know so hard to book especially warm weather months.

Our first stay was in 2012 for 4 nights in a 1 bedroom.  We finally will be back this August for 3 nights in a 2 bedroom.  So, excited, but wish it was more.

We are heading to VGF for the first time after HHI.  So, that makes the trip extra special.  

We are planning to arrive before noon on our first day o get as much time as we can at the resort.  Now, just hoping for good weather.  We don’t care if it is hot, just no rain or storms.  Our trip in 2012 was mid August and I was hot but nice.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bbn1122 said:


> Same here.  We do not own at HHI, so as you know so hard to book especially warm weather months.
> 
> Our first stay was in 2012 for 4 nights in a 1 bedroom.  We finally will be back this August for 3 nights in a 2 bedroom.  So, excited, but wish it was more.
> 
> We are heading to VGF for the first time after HHI.  So, that makes the trip extra special.
> 
> We are planning to arrive before noon on our first day o get as much time as we can at the resort.  Now, just hoping for good weather.  We don’t care if it is hot, just no rain or storms.  Our trip in 2012 was mid August and I was hot but nice.


Our 3 nights are sandwiched in between 2 weekend stays at WDW because we wanted to enjoy the concerts those weekends of F&G.  
Next year I am planning a week stay.  We do own at HHI, but we also have a week planned in Aulani in a GV, so all of our home resorts took a beating with points taken out.  That we had to book at 7months.


----------



## bbn1122

bobbiwoz said:


> Our 3 nights are sandwiched in between 2 weekend stays at WDW because we wanted to enjoy the concerts those weekends of F&G.
> Next year I am planning a week stay.  We do own at HHI, but we also have a week planned in Aulani in a GV, so all of our home resorts took a beating with points taken out.  That we had to book at 7months.



Lucky, we don’t own many points but make the most of them.  Congrats on Aulani.  We were supposed to go in 2016 but we bought a new house.  Soon, very soon!

Our last is off to college this September, so DH and I are hoping to get to Food and Wine soon.  We also have plans to to get to HHI in the fall and VB for Spring Training baseball.  Oh what fun!

Wishing all your future trips are a success.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bbn1122 said:


> Lucky, we don’t own many points but make the most of them.  Congrats on Aulani.  We were supposed to go in 2016 but we bought a new house.  Soon, very soon!
> 
> Our last is off to college this September, so DH and I are hoping to get to Food and Wine soon.  We also have plans to to get to HHI in the fall and VB for Spring Training baseball.  Oh what fun!
> 
> Wishing all your future trips are a success.


Thank you for good wishes and we hope the same for you!!


----------



## SwanVT2

We are planning a trip to HH for the last week of April 2019.  We are trying to decide between a condo rental at Folly Field (walking distance to beach and a pool-albeit unheated) or a one bedroom studio at Disney HH.  It is 400.00 more for Disney HH, but we will have DD age 7 with us and the promise of a heated pool and kids' activities is awfully tempting.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## sleepydog25

SwanVT2 said:


> We are planning a trip to HH for the last week of April 2019.  We are trying to decide between a condo rental at Folly Field (walking distance to beach and a pool-albeit unheated) or a one bedroom studio at Disney HH.  It is 400.00 more for Disney HH, but we will have DD age 7 with us and the promise of a heated pool and kids' activities is awfully tempting.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Tough call. We've vacationed at HHI both Disney and non-Disney, and we've loved both ways. If you're truly a devoted Disney family, then the extra touches you'll find at the Disney resort will be most welcome. And the CMs there are the best anywhere, period. Their reputation is renowned. You can get Mickey waffles there, have the pool there (and at the Beach House), and get all the small touches of Disney in the rooms and common areas. The shuttle runs about every 15-20 minutes and is a wonderful way to experience the beach at HHI. Now, $400 is $400 and that will pay for some good food and other activities during your stay. As DVC members, you'd be more than welcome to show up to the main resort and shop, go to the snack bar for Mickey waffles, and explore a bit. That would give you a touch of Disney without the cost; however, your daughter might want to stay at HHI if she even sniffs it.


----------



## kristenrice

I'm already looking ahead to our Spring Break 2020 trip and I am hoping that we can get a 7-month reservation.  Our spring break is always the first, full week of April so we will be coming down April 5-10, 2020.  We have a 50-pt HHI contract that will have banked/current/borrowed points available and we usually plan on a 1BR which costs us 135 points.  I can generally find use for the 15 "orphan" points in a 7-month reservation at WDW somewhere.  Unfortunately, a bulk of our WDW trips are now occurring in the fall and 7-month availability is such a crap shoot so I have a better plan for those points.  Since HHI has more 2BR's than 1BR's, I think I will book our 1BR at 11 months like usual.  Then, at 7 months, I will see if a 2BR is available.  If it is, it's only 165 points and since I will still have 2 banked AKV points from 2019 to use up, I can buy 13 OTU points and it will only cost me $221 to upgrade to a 2BR.  That way, ALL of my points will get used up AND we have the option of bringing friends or family.  If nobody wants to come along, then our girls will be elated to have their own room!


----------



## JanDave

SwanVT2 said:


> We are planning a trip to HH for the last week of April 2019.  We are trying to decide between a condo rental at Folly Field (walking distance to beach and a pool-albeit unheated) or a one bedroom studio at Disney HH.  It is 400.00 more for Disney HH, but we will have DD age 7 with us and the promise of a heated pool and kids' activities is awfully tempting.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!




Perhaps you could split your stay - first half at the Folly Field condo and remaining days at the DVC resort.  With your stay being 10 months away, I would think you would have enough time to change the dates of your stay.  If you're spending just a few days at the DVC resort, you could request a studio to cut down on costs.  

Unfortunately, comparing a Folly Field condo rental and the DVC resort is not comparing apples to apples.  We rent a condo each winter (2-3 months) about a mile from the DVC resort and frequent the DVC resort, use points to stay there at times, and friends/family stay there.  Four of our grandkids have recently stayed at the DVC resort and absolutely love the resort, the CMs -the best, the pools, bike rentals, and all the activities.  When two of our grandkids came down last winter, we never left the resort!  We ate in our unit or at the quick service.  They didn't want to waste time leaving property.  I'm sure you will have a great time at Folly Field, but the activities and CMs are such a big draw to the resort.  There are plenty of restaurants and Kroger near both locations.  There is plenty to do outside either resort - dolphin/crabbing excursions, bike rentals, Discovery Coastal Center, mini golf (our kids prefer the one next to Carrabbas which is close to Folly Field), movie theater is nearby on a rainy day, discovering Pinckney Island, Bluffton, etc.  


Whatever you decide will be a good choice as you will be enjoying the beauty of Hilton Head Island and all its amenities.  

Jan


----------



## hayesdvc

I am thinking about requesting my Studio this month to be in a building besides Live Oak Lodge.  I know there are only a few studios outside the main building.

What would you recommend?


----------



## SwanVT2

sleepydog25 said:


> Tough call. We've vacationed at HHI both Disney and non-Disney, and we've loved both ways. If you're truly a devoted Disney family, then the extra touches you'll find at the Disney resort will be most welcome. And the CMs there are the best anywhere, period. Their reputation is renowned. You can get Mickey waffles there, have the pool there (and at the Beach House), and get all the small touches of Disney in the rooms and common areas. The shuttle runs about every 15-20 minutes and is a wonderful way to experience the beach at HHI. Now, $400 is $400 and that will pay for some good food and other activities during your stay. As DVC members, you'd be more than welcome to show up to the main resort and shop, go to the snack bar for Mickey waffles, and explore a bit. That would give you a touch of Disney without the cost; however, your daughter might want to stay at HHI if she even sniffs it.


This is helpful thank you!!


----------



## SwanVT2

JanDave said:


> Perhaps you could split your stay - first half at the Folly Field condo and remaining days at the DVC resort.  With your stay being 10 months away, I would think you would have enough time to change the dates of your stay.  If you're spending just a few days at the DVC resort, you could request a studio to cut down on costs.
> 
> Unfortunately, comparing a Folly Field condo rental and the DVC resort is not comparing apples to apples.  We rent a condo each winter (2-3 months) about a mile from the DVC resort and frequent the DVC resort, use points to stay there at times, and friends/family stay there.  Four of our grandkids have recently stayed at the DVC resort and absolutely love the resort, the CMs -the best, the pools, bike rentals, and all the activities.  When two of our grandkids came down last winter, we never left the resort!  We ate in our unit or at the quick service.  They didn't want to waste time leaving property.  I'm sure you will have a great time at Folly Field, but the activities and CMs are such a big draw to the resort.  There are plenty of restaurants and Kroger near both locations.  There is plenty to do outside either resort - dolphin/crabbing excursions, bike rentals, Discovery Coastal Center, mini golf (our kids prefer the one next to Carrabbas which is close to Folly Field), movie theater is nearby on a rainy day, discovering Pinckney Island, Bluffton, etc.
> 
> 
> Whatever you decide will be a good choice as you will be enjoying the beauty of Hilton Head Island and all its amenities.
> 
> Jan


Thank you for the good advice. We will have a rental car and will want to sightsee so I like your suggestion. Right now airfare is exorbitant so maybe the condo is the way to go...although I love having more amenities. More to think through I guess!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

hayesdvc said:


> I am thinking about requesting my Studio this month to be in a building besides Live Oak Lodge.  I know there are only a few studios outside the main building.
> 
> What would you recommend?



For the best marsh view, I love building 18.


----------



## hayesdvc

Simba's Mom said:


> For the best marsh view, I love building 18.



How easy is it to get your luggage to building 18?


----------



## Marie Franklin

Have any of you done the dolphin tour Disney recommends? We just did it last week and it was really really bad. We saw a few dolphins but the staff was terrible. The captain was looking at his phone the entire time and they extended the tour when we had dinner plans without even asking us first. We were late for our dinner plans by almost a half hour and it definitely wasn't worth it for any of us. Besides the tour being too long and the bad customer service on the boat, we also got treated poorly at check in. The lady at the kiosk was very rude. My husband had to stay in because he wasn't feeling well and when I explained this to her, she refused to refund us for his tour ticket. I should have went with my gut at that point and stayed off the boat but the kids were so excited. It was just a huge disappointment all around. Don't go on the Dolphin Seafari, fellow Disney lovers!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I did the Dolphin tour that the resort recommended a few years ago, but it doesn't sound like the same one.  At that time, the one they recommended (actually I think I booked it directly through the resort) was on a small boat that held a maximum of 6 guests.  The one thing I remember most is that the Captain had his dog on the boat with us, and like most dogs would, he loved it, standing up front with his ears flapping in the breeze the whole time.  Sounds like a different one now, so sorry for your experience.


----------



## mcarr1635

My family has gone on the dolphin tour in three different years.  Each time we were on a boat that held six guests and we took a slightly different route each time.  We saw several dolphins and the guides pointed out many other interesting sites.  By the way, each time we took the sunset cruise. The guides were very friendly and professional.  We enjoyed it every time.
I'm sorry that you had a bad experience, but I would give the tour another chance.  I think that it is worth it.


----------



## mcarr1635

hayesdvc said:


> How easy is it to get your luggage to building 18?


Our family stays in Building 18 every year.  Getting luggage there has never been a problem.  Grab one of the luggage carts that is in the parking area and load it up.  Enjoy the view from Building 18


----------



## rlduvall

The family and I will be at HH from July 22 - 25 [only 3 nights] meaning we will be there for the Tuesday Shelter Cove Harbourfest Fireworks.   

Last time we were there, we took a dolphin tour and saw the fireworks on the boat.  Want to do all new things this year - kayak tour with Outside Hilton Head, at least 1/2 day at the Beach House [if I can get my husband to settle down and leave me alone ] and bike riding.  I will ensure we are at the resort to see the fireworks because I 'assume' they can be seen there quite well, right???   My "baby" son will be turning 19 on July 23rd  so we aren't interested in the children activities around the resort, but am I missing anything unique in the area that would only take a few hours?  With only 3 nights, I am cramming in as much as possible.  

We then head to WDW for 4 nights.  I'm gonna be exhausted.


----------



## jenhelgren

Does anyone have any late October advice for activities etc? We will be staying 10/26-10/30 and are starting to get excited about our first visit!!
What should we expect for weather in late October and how will the shelling and shark tooth hunting be? My DH is determined to find a shark tooth on the beach-he has yet to be successful at Vero 
My boys are also very interested in fishing if anyone has any tips or charter recommendations!!


----------



## hayesdvc

Any recommendations for a surprise delivery to the resort for a 3 and 6 year old?  What company and item(s) do you recommend?


----------



## bobbiwoz

hayesdvc said:


> Any recommendations for a surprise delivery to the resort for a 3 and 6 year old?  What company and item(s) do you recommend?


Our son called the resort, and they made up a gift basket for me on Mother’s Day.  I would call the resort.


----------



## toystory1130

rlduvall said:


> The family and I will be at HH from July 22 - 25 [only 3 nights] meaning we will be there for the Tuesday Shelter Cove Harbourfest Fireworks.
> 
> Last time we were there, we took a dolphin tour and saw the fireworks on the boat.  Want to do all new things this year - kayak tour with Outside Hilton Head, at least 1/2 day at the Beach House [if I can get my husband to settle down and leave me alone ] and bike riding.  I will ensure we are at the resort to see the fireworks because I 'assume' they can be seen there quite well, right???   My "baby" son will be turning 19 on July 23rd  so we aren't interested in the children activities around the resort, but am I missing anything unique in the area that would only take a few hours?  With only 3 nights, I am cramming in as much as possible.
> 
> We then head to WDW for 4 nights.  I'm gonna be exhausted.


 

Have you tried Zipline Hilton Head?


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Simba's Mom said:


> Unfortunately, they stopped it specifically in 2005.  We were lucky enough to do it, we were one of the last, if not the last to experience it. For years after that, Chef Gordon (the Chef) did no culinary events, just working in the Mercantile.  However, just recently he's started a wine tasting, and a couple of months ago, he started a coffee tasting seminar.  So there's always hope!



We got to attend the inaugural Wine Tasting in November, 2016. It was a great event. Glad Gordon is reviving some events. I agree, 'A Private Affair' was wonderful. We were able to enjoy that several times. Initially it was offered in the model GV in bldg. 28 and then moved to the Beach House once all of the villas were moved into owner's inventory.


----------



## Simba's Mom

We did the wine tasting almost exactly a year later and although health prevented me from drinking wine, we loved it.  I hear he’s doing a coffee tasting in Big Murgie’s Den.  Anyone experienced this? DH is a fan of different coffees as well as of Chef Gordon


----------



## SwanVT2

How is Hilton Head in February ? Is everything open? We just can't afford April airfare. Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

We’ve been in February and enjoyed it.  Pool may close some days as it occasionally got too cold.  And although a few restaurants have shorter Winter Hours, we found them all up and running by Valentines Day


----------



## NYCANC

Simba's Mom said:


> We did the wine tasting almost exactly a year later and although health prevented me from drinking wine, we loved it.  I hear he’s doing a coffee tasting in Big Murgie’s Den.  Anyone experienced this? DH is a fan of different coffees as well as of Chef Gordon



Yes! My DH and I did this in April. Think he is calling it "Coffee Cupping". There was 5-6 couples when we did it. He had 4 to taste. We learned a lot about the different types we tried and how best to store, roast, etc. It was a lot of fun! 
He put creamer out and sugar and said he won't make fun of anyone who takes it!!!! No one touched it!!!!!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Let me know if there is a better thread to ask this, but we're headed to HHI! We've been there before but not since I had kids. They're almost 69(G),6(G)& 4(b) (their bdays are in the next 2 months). I'm trying to think of fun classes/adventures to take with them--I booked a Kids Night Out at the Sandbox, and I'm looking into surf lessons for me and the 6 yr olds; but I'd love to do more things as a full family. It'll be me, my husband, my parents and the kids. The kids are pretty adventurous and we'd be ok with spending a little extra for the super memorable stuff. Anyone with kids in this zone have some recommendations? Especially larger family outings? Has anyone taken a 4 yr old on a fishing charter?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

twinsouvenirs said:


> Let me know if there is a better thread to ask this, but we're headed to HHI! We've been there before but not since I had kids. They're almost 69(G),6(G)& 4(b) (their bdays are in the next 2 months). I'm trying to think of fun classes/adventures to take with them--I booked a Kids Night Out at the Sandbox, and I'm looking into surf lessons for me and the 6 yr olds; but I'd love to do more things as a full family. It'll be me, my husband, my parents and the kids. The kids are pretty adventurous and we'd be ok with spending a little extra for the super memorable stuff. Anyone with kids in this zone have some recommendations? Especially larger family outings? Has anyone taken a 4 yr old on a fishing charter?



A few ideas! Mostly in Sea Pines. Not super adventurous but fun family stuff.

A visit to Lawton Stables to visit the horses and small animal farm. It’s very cute. They have pony rides for ages 7 & under (I think, double check the age). When the kids are older (I think 8), you could do a family trail ride though the forest preserve! We love Lawton Stables.

When are you going? Gregg Russell is a children’s singer who plays in Harbour Town most nights in the summer and select nights during holiday breaks. Very popular! He also runs the bubblegum cruise in the summer on the Vagabond - look for dolphins, sing songs, play games, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

twinsouvenirs said:


> Let me know if there is a better thread to ask this, but we're headed to HHI! We've been there before but not since I had kids. They're almost 69(G),6(G)& 4(b) (their bdays are in the next 2 months). I'm trying to think of fun classes/adventures to take with them--I booked a Kids Night Out at the Sandbox, and I'm looking into surf lessons for me and the 6 yr olds; but I'd love to do more things as a full family. It'll be me, my husband, my parents and the kids. The kids are pretty adventurous and we'd be ok with spending a little extra for the super memorable stuff. Anyone with kids in this zone have some recommendations? Especially larger family outings? Has anyone taken a 4 yr old on a fishing charter?




Sea Pines offers a lot of family/children's activities.  We picked out one (out of many) and called the activities center at Sea Pines to register.  It was a morning activity of catching hermit crabs.  We spent a few fun hours picking them up out of the ocean and learning about them.  These might be fun to do one or two; they are on the cheap side and won't interfere with your super memorable stuff.  Hope you have a blast!


----------



## TimeforMe

Looking for specific room suggestions for a 2br for 4 adults in April.  We haven't been for awhile (although it's our home resort) and am unsure what would be best.  Would love a view but do not want to be too far from pool, etc.  TIA!


----------



## ilovebassets

Hi all!  Just wanted to say we put in an offer for 350 HH points yesterday after having visited as cash reservations several times. We are super excited to hopefully be joining DVC HH soon!


----------



## mcarr1635

My sons would like to golf in HHI on our next visit from July 28 to August 4, 2018.
Any suggestions on best places to golf?


----------



## Simba's Mom

mcarr1635 said:


> My sons would like to golf in HHI on our next visit from July 28 to August 4, 2018.
> Any suggestions on best places to golf?



DH has golfed MANY times and MANY places on the island, and he likes Hilton Head National, just off island for best buy.  The course is always in excellent condition-DH used to be an assistant greenskeeper, so he's extreme;y picky.  Otherwise, he'd probably recommend the 3 courses across the street in Palmetto Dunes, but avoid George Fazio unless they're good golfers.  The elevated greens surrounded by sand traps make that a tough course.


----------



## sleepydog25

The Palmetto Dunes courses would be extremely convenient, too. Played the Fazio course yesterday and enjoyed it well enough, but it's underwhelming in its charm. A couple of nice signature holes but mostly the various setups are quite alike. Also, it's only par 70 which isn't bad, just a bit weird. Agree there are a lot of elevated greens, so if those annoy you, I'd look elsewhere. I come from southwest Virginia and the Blue Ridge Mtns, so elevated greens are quite common, thus they didn't bother me.


----------



## mcarr1635

Simba's Mom said:


> DH has golfed MANY times and MANY places on the island, and he likes Hilton Head National, just off island for best buy.  The course is always in excellent condition-DH used to be an assistant greenskeeper, so he's extreme;y picky.  Otherwise, he'd probably recommend the 3 courses across the street in Palmetto Dunes, but avoid George Fazio unless they're good golfers.  The elevated greens surrounded by sand traps make that a tough course.


Thank you for this information.
FYI -  my oldest son has a golden long-haired dachshund named Simba


----------



## mcarr1635

sleepydog25 said:


> The Palmetto Dunes courses would be extremely convenient, too. Played the Fazio course yesterday and enjoyed it well enough, but it's underwhelming in its charm. A couple of nice signature holes but mostly the various setups are quite alike. Also, it's only par 70 which isn't bad, just a bit weird. Agree there are a lot of elevated greens, so if those annoy you, I'd look elsewhere. I come from southwest Virginia and the Blue Ridge Mtns, so elevated greens are quite common, thus they didn't bother me.


Thank you for this information.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

ilovebassets said:


> Hi all!  Just wanted to say we put in an offer for 350 HH points yesterday after having visited as cash reservations several times. We are super excited to hopefully be joining DVC HH soon!


Ive been watching the resales for HHI. Not many out there!! Can you tell me how much your cash reservations were? I’m looking to go July 2019 in a studio and may need to pay cash (hopefully with a DVC discount)?


----------



## Cindyel

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ive been watching the resales for HHI. Not many out there!! Can you tell me how much your cash reservations were? I’m looking to go July 2019 in a studio and may need to pay cash (hopefully with a DVC discount)?



There is a 300 point June use year out there now listed with the sponsor.  I got an alert today.  We scooped one up last fall for $67 a point - 210 points before the rates went up. I just kept looking every day until one came up that worked. We absoulutely loved Hilton Head after visiting a few summers ago.

Not sure about the cash rate.


----------



## ilovebassets

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ive been watching the resales for HHI. Not many out there!! Can you tell me how much your cash reservations were? I’m looking to go July 2019 in a studio and may need to pay cash (hopefully with a DVC discount)?



We only have ever stayed in 2 bed villas so I have no idea what the studios go for.  On Disney’s Hilton Head website, you can look up the rates for the rooms on any day even if there’s no availability.


----------



## ilovebassets

Cindyel said:


> There is a 300 point June use year out there now listed with the sponsor.  I got an alert today.  We scooped one up last fall for $67 a point - 210 points before the rates went up. I just kept looking every day until one came up that worked. We absoulutely loved Hilton Head after visiting a few summers ago.
> 
> Not sure about the cash rate.



I saw that one but thought $80 per point looked expensive especially given only 121 points were available for 2018. We negotiated $67 per point for the 350 contract so less total cost for additional 50 points annually. Of course only 13 were available for 2018 but it still seemed a better deal to me. I actually wanted a larger contract given how we vacation so I’m happy!  Hope it was a good deal!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

ilovebassets said:


> We only have ever stayed in 2 bed villas so I have no idea what the studios go for.  On Disney’s Hilton Head website, you can look up the rates for the rooms on any day even if there’s no availability.


I wanted to know the DVC discount and t rate, not the rack rate. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cmph

We booked a spring break trip for HH today on a near-whim. The idea popped into my head and I spent all of 15min reading everyone's glowing reviews here to confirm it was a good idea! We're so looking forward to it now! Just wanted to thank everyone in advance for the helpful tidbits in this thread.


----------



## jlab

I’m super exited! Today was our 7 month point and we will be heading to HHI for  spring break 2019!


----------



## jerseygal

How is post Labor Day first week  right after Labor Day usually in HHI? Is my assumption correct that it is relatively quiet, kids are back at school, but September should be a nice month. Bet the ocean water is quite nice, much like most of the eastern coast in September. Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were there one Halloween, and the weather was wonderful for pool swimming and bike riding.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

jerseygal said:


> How is post Labor Day first week  right after Labor Day usually in HHI? Is my assumption correct that it is relatively quiet, kids are back at school, but September should be a nice month. Bet the ocean water is quite nice, much like most of the eastern coast in September. Thanks!


Ocean temps are still in the 80's and the weather has been very warm. 

September is a great time to be at Hilton Head. The crowds are down during the week and the weather is still wonderful.


----------



## jerseygal

WebmasterDoc said:


> Ocean temps are still in the 80's and the weather has been very warm.
> 
> September is a great time to be at Hilton Head. The crowds are down during the week and the weather is still wonderful.


 Thanks! We visited a few years ago end of May and loved it. We were there before Memorial Day and from what I understand from speaking to locals. starting Memorial Day into end of August, crowd levels are heavy. Would love to possibly return Sept of '19 when kids are back at school and it is much less busy!


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> We were there one Halloween, and the weather was wonderful for pool swimming and bike riding.


 LOVE bike riding there; such an awesome ride from the resort to the beach club; feel like it is a very active vaca which we enjoy!


----------



## Simba's Mom

WebmasterDoc said:


> Ocean temps are still in the 80's and the weather has been very warm.
> 
> September is a great time to be at Hilton Head. The crowds are down during the week and the weather is still wonderful.



I remember the CMs there telling me once that September and October are the 2 best months weather-wise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> I remember the CMs there telling me once that September and October are the 2 best months weather-wise.


We really like early May, too!  All set for next year.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Simba's Mom said:


> I remember the CMs there telling me once that September and October are the 2 best months weather-wise.


I agree. October is really nice since the temperatures become more comfortable with lower humidity and the ocean temps stay in the 70s through the month.


----------



## Chelley00

We were there this last October and it was HOT and the humidity was crazy for the first few days and then it finally cooled off a little.  We were in the ocean or the pool everyday.

Just make sure to check the weather before you go


----------



## Corinne

Hi All,

I’m hoping to secure a reservation at 7 months for the first week of May for 6 adults.  Will a 2 br be large enough?


----------



## cruisin5

Corinne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m hoping to secure a reservation at 7 months for the first week of May for 6 adults.  Will a 2 br be large enough?



Large enough depends on how you like the sleeping arrangements?  With one couple in the master, do you want the other two to share a room or have one couple on the bedroom pullout?

A dedicated will have two queens in the second bedroom; lockout will have a queen and a sofa bed in the second bedroom.


----------



## cruisin5

bobbiwoz said:


> We really like early May, too!  All set for next year.



We will be there the second week!


----------



## Corinne

cruisin5 said:


> Large enough depends on how you like the sleeping arrangements?  With one couple in the master, do you want the other two to share a room or have one couple on the bedroom pullout?
> 
> A dedicated will have two queens in the second bedroom; lockout will have a queen and a sofa bed in the second bedroom.



Thanks for your response! After I posted I did a little more research, and think it would be better to try and book a grand villa. My husband and and I are bringing our two adult sons and their respective wife and gf. Maybe just book 3 studios or a combo of 1br & studios? But I like the idea of a grand villa, we’ve never stayed in one before!


----------



## Corinne

I have another question, sorry if this is dumb! I’m confused about something.....are there villas  at the Beach House too, or only regular rooms?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> I have another question, sorry if this is dumb! I’m confused about something.....are there villas  at the Beach House too, or only regular rooms?


The Beach House is for recreation and has counter service and a bar.  It does not have accommodations.


----------



## Corinne

bobbiwoz said:


> The Beach House is for recreation and has counter service and a bar.  It does not have accommodations.



Thanks Bobbi! Will you be there the first week of May? One more question (for now)!....is it difficult to get an ocean view room?


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, *Corinne*! There are no ocean view rooms at HHI. There are views of the inland waterway, however. I'm not sure of the difficulty in getting a GV with a view of such or even if any GVs overlook the inlet, though I assume some do. As for your initial inquiry and subsequent pondering of a GV, I will tell you that a GV is tremendous! We've only stayed at one--VGC last June--but it was quite luxurious in terms of space, the kitchen, and touches around the suite (ours had a pool table on the second floor landing but I believe the HHI ones have a fireplace). Certainly, each couple would have their own room and bathroom, and any gatherings you'd wish to have would have plenty of space in which to hold them. We didn't cook the two nights we stayed in ours, but there would be plenty of room to do so if you chose. We did cook when in HHI back in July in our rental unit (non-DVC), and there are a couple of spots where you can get fresh seafood and make your own boil, for example. A GV kitchen would definitely accommodate such a venture. Cheers!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Sleepy!

Fancy meeting you here! thanks so much for the information, I actually meant water view, I knew it wasn’t a view of the ocean.  Yes I think the GV may just be the way to go! I can book next week!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Sleepy!
> 
> Fancy meeting you here! thanks so much for the information, I actually meant water view, I knew it wasn’t a view of the ocean.  Yes I think the GV may just be the way to go! I can book next week!


Small world, indeed! I figured you might know but just in case. . .  Yes, GVs are awesome. We may not ever get a chance to do one again, but those two nights we were in one were exceptional!


----------



## jenhelgren

cruisin5 said:


> Large enough depends on how you like the sleeping arrangements?  With one couple in the master, do you want the other two to share a room or have one couple on the bedroom pullout?
> 
> A dedicated will have two queens in the second bedroom; lockout will have a queen and a sofa bed in the second bedroom.



Can we request a dedicated 2 bedroom? We will be staying for the first time in late October in a 2-bedroom and I have requested marsh view top floor Bldg 29 or 31. Do all buildings have both lockout and dedicated 2 bedrooms?


----------



## natt

KristiMc said:


> Regular drip makers.  Yes, bring your own filters and detergent.


Do studios still have real coffee mugs and glassware, or have they switched out to paper like at WDW.  I find it worth a trip to the DollarTree  for 2 mugs and 2 rocks tumblers and leave them.  I hate coffee in paper cups!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

jenhelgren said:


> Can we request a dedicated 2 bedroom? We will be staying for the first time in late October in a 2-bedroom and I have requested marsh view top floor Bldg 29 or 31. Do all buildings have both lockout and dedicated 2 bedrooms?


It is very difficult to receive any 2BR except a dedicated 2BR. There are 21 Studios and 21 1BRs and all are lock-off components of a 2BR. With so few Studios/1BRs, unless you require a HCA 2BR it is highly unlikely to get a lock-off 2BR.  All of the HCA villas are in Buildings 11/12.

The Live Oak Lodge (buildings 11/12) is home to 16 of the Studios/1BRs since that is the only area accessible by elevator. The other 6 2BR lockoffs are found under a GV but still have steps to get into the villa as no buildings are at ground level.  (I think the highest point at the resort is 8' above sea level and building codes reflect the need for elevated entry.)

I wouldn't worry about not being able to get a dedicated 2BR villa.

Enjoy your stay. Late October will be delightful!


----------



## hereforthechurros

After having success at Vero Beach we are considering a family trip to Hilton Head. We would have four kids with us so something for everyone is important. Few questions!

How do VB and HH differ? In good ways and bad. 

Are there only 2 dining options at HH? Are they both fast casual or is there a nicer sit down restaurant?

Are there children activities or clubs during the day or at night? 

Are the rooms in good shape or in need of a refurb? 

Is the beach useable or it it mostly dunes? Pics look nice but can’t tell if the beach there is good for lounging. 

Is there enough to do at the resort and  surrounding areas for 5 nights? 

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

hereforthechurros said:


> After having success at Vero Beach we are considering a family trip to Hilton Head. We would have four kids with us so something for everyone is important. Few questions!
> 
> How do VB and HH differ? In good ways and bad.
> Both are good but prefer HHI. More places to dine (off site) and generally more to do, everything from biking, to kayaking, fishing, and more. The downside to HHI is that it doesn't sit on the beach, but the shuttle runs often and is rarely, if ever, full. VB has the beach access going for it, but in most other areas, HHI is better.
> Are there only 2 dining options at HH? Are they both fast casual or is there a nicer sit down restaurant?
> Yes. You will have to go off site for a really good meal, but there are so many options, that it's fun trying to decide just where to eat each day. There is no sit down restaurant at HHI to be more direct. Still, there are a handful of good restaurants within a 5-10 minute walk and many more within 5-10 drive.
> Are there children activities or clubs during the day or at night?
> Yes, but have never participated, so I'll let someone else answer this one.
> Are the rooms in good shape or in need of a refurb?
> Good shape. Recently refurbished (last couple of years), I think. The walls and floors are thin, so noise can be an issue, but overall, they're lovely and inviting.
> Is the beach useable or it it mostly dunes? Pics look nice but can’t tell if the beach there is good for lounging.
> Very usable. There is plenty of room for lounging and, in fact, the beach fills up on nice days. The beach area is NOT private, just private access to the Disney Beach House. You can easily rent chairs and umbrellas on the beach--they're everywhere and I believe run by the lifeguarding corps.
> Is there enough to do at the resort and  surrounding areas for 5 nights?
> Very much so. I'm sure others will chime in about specifics, but I don't think you'll run out of things to do, more like run out of time to do everything.
> Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

hereforthechurros said:


> After having success at Vero Beach we are considering a family trip to Hilton Head. We would have four kids with us so something for everyone is important. Few questions!
> 
> How do VB and HH differ? In good ways and bad.
> 
> Are there only 2 dining options at HH? Are they both fast casual or is there a nicer sit down restaurant?
> 
> Are there children activities or clubs during the day or at night?
> 
> Are the rooms in good shape or in need of a refurb?
> 
> Is the beach useable or it it mostly dunes? Pics look nice but can’t tell if the beach there is good for lounging.
> 
> Is there enough to do at the resort and  surrounding areas for 5 nights?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure I can answer your first question, except to tell you what someone told me.  We've only been to HHI, and wondered about Vero.  HHI is less "ocean-y" and more "nature-y".  For one thing it's not right on the ocean, but it is on a marsh and surrounded by trees.  HHI is more casual feeling than Vero.  As far as dining, there's only one dining option at the hotel, and it's CS.  The beach house (about a mile and 1/2 away, on the ocean) also has a CS.  However, unlike at Vero, there are several TS restaurants within easy walking distance of the main property.  From what I understand, the many dining options within a quick stroll or a short drive are a big plus of HHI over Vero.  
There are lots of organized activities both for children and families.  I know there used to be a "night out" for kids, and the adults would just have to make their own entertainment, since we don't have kids, I don't know if they do that now.
There's enough to do there for not just 5, but 10 nights or more-our upcoming visit is 11 nights, which we've done before, and we're never ready to leave.  Everyone I've asked has told me that Vero is at most a 4-5 night resort.
And yes, the rooms are in great shape, there was a rehab just a few years ago.


----------



## bbn1122

We had a 2nd great visit to HHI this past summer.  DH, 2 DSs, me and friends stayed ina dedicated 2 bedroom.  Location was great.  First floor, marsh views and close to pool.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Really appreciate the feedback @Simba's Mom & @sleepydog25! After enjoying the calm and beachy vibe at Vero we are excited to branch out. 

We are all but sold on HHI for family vacation next year only to realize availability may be a major issue, eek! Checked 10 different sets of dates for next summer without any luck. Does renting DVC points make a difference for availability?


----------



## sleepydog25

hereforthechurros said:


> Really appreciate the feedback @Simba's Mom & @sleepydog25! After enjoying the calm and beachy vibe at Vero we are excited to branch out.
> 
> We are all but sold on HHI for family vacation next year only to realize availability may be a major issue, eek! Checked 10 different sets of dates for next summer without any luck. Does renting DVC points make a difference for availability?


Depends. If you can find a renter who owns there and has availability at 11 months, then yes. I'm guessing at this point, however, that you may already be into the 11-month window. If so, and you're aiming for any high occupancy time (spring break and late spring through late summer), then finding anything may still be tough. We've tried twice to get into HHI during the warmer months at 7 months with flexible dates and had no success. . .including waitlisting. Best of luck to you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Thanks Bobbi! Will you be there the first week of May? One more question (for now)!....is it difficult to get an ocean view room?


We will be there April 28-May 3.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Sleepy!
> 
> Fancy meeting you here! thanks so much for the information, I actually meant water view, I knew it wasn’t a view of the ocean.  Yes I think the GV may just be the way to go! I can book next week!


What did you book?


----------



## Corinne

bobbiwoz said:


> What did you book?



 Hi Bobbi,

I didn’t end up booking...our son got engaged, and they are planning a fall wedding, so the family trip is going to be scaled back to a weekend closer to home!


----------



## Wayland10

We recently bought a small HHI contract with plans to stay there for a relaxing post-WDW vacation from our vacation. We'll be at WDW for 8 night and HHI for 3 next August. So excited! We love the area, adore Savannah, and can't wait to visit our new "home" for the first time!


----------



## Travel60

We own at HHI and  have been these several times, both long and short stays.  We've also been to Vero several times, often after a cruise or on the way to WDW.  
BEACH - don't really like the beach at Vero....very narrow and waves can come in very rough.  I once got thrown head over heels.  HHI resort is on the sound about a mile from beach but with beach house on wide sand beach.  Waves are very gentle.  There's a shuttle but also easy bike ride.
DINING - restaurant at Vero is fine, a bit pricey (Disney priced).  But I wouldn't want to eat there every night.  To eat off-site is a 30-40 minute drive.  HHI has no real restaurant, there are a couple of casual places, one at resort and one at beach.  But there are several great places in walking or biking distance and even more a 15 minute drive.
OTHER ACTIVITIES - my memory is that HHI offers more activities....kayaking, cruises, fishing /crabbing off Pier, and the Shelter Cove area in general has a lot of activities.  Vero is a bit more secluded.


----------



## MSUmom

I am hoping to get a week in July in a 2 bedroom at the 7month mark - what are my chances?


----------



## sleepydog25

MSUmom said:


> I am hoping to get a week in July in a 2 bedroom at the 7month mark - what are my chances?


Low.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

MSUmom said:


> I am hoping to get a week in July in a 2 bedroom at the 7month mark - what are my chances?


HH has a higher chance for 2BR villas at the 7 month mark since there are so many more available as compared to Studios and 1BRs (21 of each) . However, June - August is also the highest demand time at HH so availability is also limited at the least.

Good luck!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Travel60 said:


> We own at HHI and  have been these several times, both long and short stays.  We've also been to Vero several times, often after a cruise or on the way to WDW.
> BEACH - don't really like the beach at Vero....very narrow and waves can come in very rough.  I once got thrown head over heels.  HHI resort is on the sound about a mile from beach but with beach house on wide sand beach.  Waves are very gentle.  There's a shuttle but also easy bike ride.
> DINING - restaurant at Vero is fine, a bit pricey (Disney priced).  But I wouldn't want to eat there every night.  To eat off-site is a 30-40 minute drive.  HHI has no real restaurant, there are a couple of casual places, one at resort and one at beach.  But there are several great places in walking or biking distance and even more a 15 minute drive.
> OTHER ACTIVITIES - my memory is that HHI offers more activities....kayaking, cruises, fishing /crabbing off Pier, and the Shelter Cove area in general has a lot of activities.  Vero is a bit more secluded.


Thanks so much for the info!

As far as “disney” touch, Vero Beach had a character dinner and breakfast as well as characters who came to the pool, a Disney movie/cartoon watching area, an unbirthday party for kids, Disney DVD rentals, kid’s clubs, etc... does HHI resort offer anything like this? I can’t say I care much but we are traveling with four kids ages 2-10 so we are hoping there’s something for everyone.


----------



## hereforthechurros

WebmasterDoc said:


> HH has a higher chance for 2BR villas at the 7 month mark since there are so many more available as compared to Studios and 1BRs (21 of each) . However, June - August is also the highest demand time at HH so availability is also limited at the least.
> 
> Good luck!


Eek we would like 3 studios in mid-August. I’m thinking that may not happen. Are non DVC owners allowed to submit a request to rent at +7 months?


----------



## WebmasterDoc

hereforthechurros said:


> … Are non DVC owners allowed to submit a request to rent at +7 months?



Do you mean to rent from Disney directly? Yes, the resort does have access to a few villas once inside 11 months for cash reservations but that supply will be very limited. Sometimes DVC Members can even get the DVC cash discount available thru MS. You can always try to find a DVC Member willing to make reservations for others using their points more than 7 months ahead on the DVC Rent/Trade Board or through a rental broker.

Many have purchased ownership at HH just so they will have the ability to make reservations for popular times of the year.

Good luck!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

hereforthechurros said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> As far as “disney” touch, Vero Beach had a character dinner and breakfast as well as characters who came to the pool, a Disney movie/cartoon watching area, an unbirthday party for kids, Disney DVD rentals, kid’s clubs, etc... does HHI resort offer anything like this? I can’t say I care much but we are traveling with four kids ages 2-10 so we are hoping there’s something for everyone.



While HH does not have 'resident' Disney characters, it does have a large recreation staff with daily activities for kids (of all ages). There are usually age appropriate "Kids night out" programs to offer the kids a night away from parents - with movies/games/etc.  There are even some programs for adults. You will receive an activity sheet at arrival with the full list of activities for your stay.

There is also a long list of family activities - Dolphin watch , nature hikes, crabbing, fishing - either right from the resort or within walking distance. While dining is limited at the resort itself - Shelter Cove provides 6+ dining options within 400 yards from the resort right along the harbor and there are another 250 or so restaurants a short drive from the resort. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

WebmasterDoc said:


> While HH does not have 'resident' Disney characters, it does have a large recreation staff with daily activities for kids (of all ages).



In April, Pluto showed up as we were enjoying a dole whip at Tide Me Over. He did a meet and greet near the pool area. I was under the impression that Pluto does meet regularly. Did he stop meeting? Or is it seasonal only?


----------



## Simba's Mom

MickeyWaffles said:


> In April, Pluto showed up as we were enjoying a dole whip at Tide Me Over. He did a meet and greet near the pool area. I was under the impression that Pluto does meet regularly. Did he stop meeting? Or is it seasonal only?



Pluto has been there the last few Thanksgivings as well.  We'll be there in about 10 days-I'll let you know if he's gone.


----------



## nj disney family

Pluto was out this past Thursday. He was set up on the bocce ball court.


----------



## lehrsj

How hard is it to book November at 7 months if not around Thanksgiving?


----------



## Simba's Mom

lehrsj said:


> How hard is it to book November at 7 months if not around Thanksgiving?



You should be fine.  One year we were booked into a 1 BR for Thanksgiving week and several days of the week after.  The day before we left, I was telling the front desk CM how sad I was to leave.  She told me that there was plenty of availability if we wanted to stay an extra day or two.  And this year we booked Thanksgiving week at 11 months, plan to add a few days the week beforehand at 7 months (don't have enough HHI points).  I've been watching, and so far, everything's fine.


----------



## jerseygal

Hoping to return to HHI mid September, only been once a few years ago and loved it. I would think it is a great time of year, kids are back in school, weather should be very nice,  only issue is of course, possible hurricanes. Was there end of May right before the busy summer season and had such a great week there.  Anyone know how difficult it is to get studios in mid September at 7 mos? Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

jerseygal said:


> Hoping to return to HHI mid September, only been once a few years ago and loved it. I would think it is a great time of year, kids are back in school, weather should be very nice,  only issue is of course, possible hurricanes. Was there end of May right before the busy summer season and had such a great week there.  Anyone know how difficult it is to get studios in mid September at 7 mos? Thanks!


 I think you may be OK. With school back in session the number of families will be greatly reduced (but they are not usually the ones reserving the Studios). With only 21 Studios at the resort, they still go quickly. 

I'd sure suggest checking right at 7 months.  Good luck!


----------



## jerseygal

WebmasterDoc said:


> I think you may be OK. With school back in session the number of families will be greatly reduced (but they are not usually the ones reserving the Studios). With only 21 Studios at the resort, they still go quickly.
> 
> I'd sure suggest checking right at 7 months.  Good luck!


THANKS! Hope so, will be ready to go at 7 months!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We’re going the end of July and know this is a really crowded time. Are there any places to avoid due to the crowds?


----------



## jerseygal

BWV Dreamin said:


> We’re going the end of July and know this is a really crowded time. Are there any places to avoid due to the crowds?


If you are planning to eat dinner out, try to make advance reservations, restaurants get very crowded in summer and also for spring break.Enjoy!


----------



## hayesdvc

BWV Dreamin said:


> We’re going the end of July and know this is a really crowded time. Are there any places to avoid due to the crowds?



We always go the week before July 4th.  It is normally tough for us to get a parking place at the beach house and getting an umbrella around both pools.  We live by Open Table.  We love the Serg Group restaurants (except Posiden)  Have fun!


----------



## BK2014

We are thinking about a trip to HHI in January of 2020, probably the week before MLK Jr day.  

1)  Will it be difficult to get 2 rooms at the 7 month mark?  Studios if possible?

2) Anyone have experience with staying there in January?  I know it will be cooler and some things might be closed.

Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

In January, I predict that you won't have any trouble getting 2 studios.  And even though there are far fewer studios than 2 BRs, a CM there once told me that because the resort attracts so many families, there are times when there are studios available, but no 2 BRs.  We haven't been there in January, but in both December and in February.  Once in December, we were bemoaning the fact that we had to leave the next day.  The CM at the front desk let me know that, even though it was the day beforehand, there was availability (we were in a 1 BR).  Not many people know the wonderful peacefulness of HHI off-season.


----------



## BK2014

Simba's Mom said:


> In January, I predict that you won't have any trouble getting 2 studios.  And even though there are far fewer studios than 2 BRs, a CM there once told me that because the resort attracts so many families, there are times when there are studios available, but no 2 BRs.  We haven't been there in January, but in both December and in February.  Once in December, we were bemoaning the fact that we had to leave the next day.  The CM at the front desk let me know that, even though it was the day beforehand, there was availability (we were in a 1 BR).  Not many people know the wonderful peacefulness of HHI off-season.



Thanks for the reply!  I have read that sometimes the beach house and other amenities are closed in January.  We are looking for a low-key relaxing vacation of about 5 days.  It will be 4 adults, no kids.  Do you think there would still be enough to do at the resort or in and around Hilton Head in January if the beach house is closed?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Definitely!  And I remember when we went in February although it was cold, the Beach House was open.  Maybe rules have changed.


----------



## jerseygal

Never studied the point chart for HHI...a big difference between points for a studio on weekends vs weekdays. .points on Fri,Sat are high for September.. weekdays, 14 points, weekends 23 points?Guess weekends are busy, with locals doing weekend trips.Wow, That's a big difference on points for weekends!


----------



## LauraLea

We are checking in today and got an awesome DVC cash discount for a 2 bedroom.  Compared to the points cost, the rate came out to being $7.65 per point.  I sure value my DVC points well over that, so we booked with cash.  I would check the cash rate before you book.

Laura


----------



## cruisin5

jerseygal said:


> Never studied the point chart for HHI...a big difference between points for a studio on weekends vs weekdays. .points on Fri,Sat are high for September.. weekdays, 14 points, weekends 23 points?Guess weekends are busy, with locals doing weekend trips.Wow, That's a big difference on points for weekends!



Interesting, I just noticed that last week since I am now soooo much more familiar with point charts than I was before the now-reverted 2020 charts.

We are going in May, 2-bedroom.  Staying airbnb for the 1st and 8th nights to save the 50 points it would "cost" to stay at Disney.

I was wondering if HHI was overlooked in the 2009-2010 reallocation.  Tough to be the overlooked child .


----------



## jerseygal

LauraLea said:


> We are checking in today and got an awesome DVC cash discount for a 2 bedroom.  Compared to the points cost, the rate came out to being $7.65 per point.  I sure value my DVC points well over that, so we booked with cash.  I would check the cash rate before you book.
> 
> Laura


I will certainly do that to compare; thanks for the suggestion. Called this morning, 2 weekend day mid September, with tax DVC discounted cash rate is $409.00 studio including tax. 46 points(23 each) that's the equivalent of paying $22.00 per point. I certainly won't be doing that! No big discount for those days!



cruisin5 said:


> Interesting, I just noticed that last week since I am now soooo much more familiar with point charts than I was before the now-reverted 2020 charts.
> 
> We are going in May, 2-bedroom.  Staying airbnb for the 1st and 8th nights to save the 50 points it would "cost" to stay at Disney.
> 
> I was wondering if HHI was overlooked in the 2009-2010 reallocation.  Tough to be the overlooked child .


We were at HHI in May, was a gorgeous time to go. We spoke with servers in restaurants and end of May is the "calm before the storm" of summer travelers. Enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

Hello HHI lovers thread.  I see some old friends here. 
Hello SlyDog, Bobbi, BWV Dreamin and Corinne!  It's like old home week here!

We decided to do a little getaway next month and are staying at your beloved HHI.  I'm on a fact gathering mission (made it thru all 9 pages) and taking notes.  We stayed here circa 2004, long time ago.  We got at 2 BR.  We almost had to take a GV for 1 of the nights (oh the humanity!) but they had all 4 nights when I called (not what it showed on the internet, strange).  We were looking forward to finally getting to experience a GV!

I'll be hanging around here, mostly lurking.  Thanks and good to see all my Groupie buds!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Hello HHI lovers thread.  I see some old friends here.
> Hello SlyDog, Bobbi, BWV Dreamin and Corinne!  It's like old home week here!
> 
> We decided to do a little getaway next month and are staying at your beloved HHI.  I'm on a fact gathering mission (made it thru all 9 pages) and taking notes.  We stayed here circa 2004, long time ago.  We got at 2 BR.  We almost had to take a GV for 1 of the nights (oh the humanity!) but they had all 4 nights when I called (not what it showed on the internet, strange).  We were looking forward to finally getting to experience a GV!
> 
> I'll be hanging around here, mostly lurking.  Thanks and good to see all my Groupie buds!


Hi Muushka!  Enjoy your upcoming HHI stay!
Our preferred month at HHI is May, but this year July works best for us.  It’s hot, but we do get to see the fireworks that happen weekly.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi Muushka!  Enjoy your upcoming HHI stay!
> Our preferred month at HHI is May, but this year July works best for us.  It’s hot, but we do get to see the fireworks that happen weekly.


When in July? We will be there the last week...would love to meet up!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, *Muushka*! I last stayed at HHI Disney about the same time as you, but *Luv* and I have gone to HHI proper three times in the last five years as July is our anniversary month. Not owning at HHI means we can never get in during the dates we need, so we've stayed at both the Marriott and in Palmetto Dunes apartments. We always make time to drive over to the Disney property and hang out for awhile including getting Mickey waffles. It's such a lovely resort and the CMs are the best!


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi Muushka!  Enjoy your upcoming HHI stay!
> Our preferred month at HHI is May, but this year July works best for us.  It’s hot, but we do get to see the fireworks that happen weekly.



Hi Bobbi!  Thank you, I think we will enjoy it.  Fingers crossed it isn't too cold.  You have a good time too!



sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, *Muushka*! I last stayed at HHI Disney about the same time as you, but *Luv* and I have gone to HHI proper three times in the last five years as July is our anniversary month. Not owning at HHI means we can never get in during the dates we need, so we've stayed at both the Marriott and in Palmetto Dunes apartments. We always make time to drive over to the Disney property and hang out for awhile including getting Mickey waffles. It's such a lovely resort and the CMs are the best!



Hey Sly.  I see by your signature that you have added a few more monikers, I'll stick to SlyDog.  

We stayed at Marriot Baroney Beach (I think that's what it was called) many many years ago.  Even though it was on the ocean, we liked HHI Disney better.  Good to see you (sort of.....well, virtually).


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> When in July? We will be there the last week...would love to meet up!


Shucks, no we are driving up from WDW after seeing Epcot’s fireworks. So, we are at the beginning.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Hi Bobbi!  Thank you, I think we will enjoy it.  Fingers crossed it isn't too cold.  You have a good time too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sly.  I see by your signature that you have added a few more monikers, I'll stick to SlyDog.
> 
> We stayed at Marriot Baroney Beach (I think that's what it was called) many many years ago.  Even though it was on the ocean, we liked HHI Disney better.  Good to see you (sort of.....well, virtually).


Thank *JT*, *Granny*, et. al. for the additional names. I was just minding my own business. . .

Yeah, both times we stayed at the Marriott we had an ocean view room, and we loved it! The first year, all was great. When we went back a couple of years later, though the ocean front room was still great, the non-stop band followed by the non-stop DJ all afternoon and into the night was too much. They were located ocean side near the pool and went on for hours, literally driving us from the room at times. I doubt we'll go back there after that episode.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Thank *JT*, *Granny*, et. al. for the additional names. I was just minding my own business. . .
> 
> Yeah, both times we stayed at the Marriott we had an ocean view room, and we loved it! The first year, all was great. When we went back a couple of years later, though the ocean front room was still great, the non-stop band followed by the non-stop DJ all afternoon and into the night was too much. They were located ocean side near the pool and went on for hours, literally driving us from the room at times. I doubt we'll go back there after that episode.



I think I may be guilty for the SlyDog name.  But I may be wrong.  I like the other ones too!

Living in S Fl close to the beach it really is not a draw for us (although we do love to cruise).

Give us green and trees and nature and we are happier. Hence, VWL!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I think I may be guilty for the SlyDog name.  But I may be wrong.  I like the other ones too!
> 
> Living in S Fl close to the beach it really is not a draw for us (although we do love to cruise).
> 
> Give us green and trees and nature and we are happier. Hence, VWL!


Come to think of it, you may be right!    Like you, I'm drawn to the nature and trees of the Lodge; my wife is drawn to the Lodge, too. However, long term, she wants to be nearer sand and sun. Guess I'll tag along.


----------



## JeffCWA

kittyab said:


> How soon should I book the dolphin & beach combing cruises?    We will be in HHI in March.


When in March will you be there?  We are arriving on the 17th.  Hopefully in time for the St. Patrick's Day Parade!


----------



## bobvb22

Going to HH next week. Have not been there in 15 years. Cant wait. Have any upgrades to the premises or rooms taken place over the years.  I never seem to see anything mentioned about HH. Vero had some great upgrades.  Curious about HH.


----------



## KornBred

bobvb22 said:


> Going to HH next week. Have not been there in 15 years. Cant wait. Have any upgrades to the premises or rooms taken place over the years.  I never seem to see anything mentioned about HH. Vero had some great upgrades.  Curious about HH.



If I remember correctly, they renovated all the rooms in 2014. They have been adding new activities such as a bocce ball court and giant outdoor checkers board for the last few years and I like all the additions they have made, even though they are just small additions. But we first stayed there in 2013 and when we went back in Nov. 2014 we definitely saw the updates but the rooms still have that same great outdoorsy lodge feel to them. That’s my opinion but I think you will like them. We love going there every year in late Nov. Always a great stay.


----------



## hayesdvc

For those have just recently gone to back to the resort this year, did you see any changes to the property?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I think it’s due for a major Reno in 2020.


----------



## js

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, *Muushka*! I last stayed at HHI Disney about the same time as you, but *Luv* and I have gone to HHI proper three times in the last five years as July is our anniversary month. Not owning at HHI means we can never get in during the dates we need, so we've stayed at both the Marriott and in Palmetto Dunes apartments. We always make time to drive over to the Disney property and hang out for awhile including getting Mickey waffles. It's such a lovely resort and the CMs are the best!




Hi. We own a three bedroom fixed August week at Waterside by Spinnaker in HHI, down the street from Coligny Plaza. Are you saying we can drive over to Disneys Resort and eat and look around?  We have owned over ten years and have never thought we can go and look around. 

Thanks.


----------



## TammyLynn33

How hard is it to get a few days in August 7 months out? It looks like a wonderful non Disney trip 
And the studios do they sleep 4 or 5 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sleepydog25

*js:* When you say, "owned over ten years," does that mean with Disney or Waterside? We've owned at VWL for a decade and a half, so when we buzz into the main resort, we always tell them that we're DVC owners there to just spend some money and look around. Even if you aren't DVC members, but you said you'd like to look around, I suspect they'd let you. We always check in at the front desk after being allowed on property, though, just to let them know we're there.


----------



## cruisin5

oops!


----------



## cruisin5

TammyLynn33 said:


> How hard is it to get a few days in August 7 months out? It looks like a wonderful non Disney trip
> And the studios do they sleep 4 or 5
> Thanks in advance



Studios sleep 4, not 5. The summer months are very difficult at 7 months, but you'd have a better chance at the end of August than at any other time.


----------



## NYCANC

js said:


> Hi. We own a three bedroom fixed August week at Waterside by Spinnaker in HHI, down the street from Coligny Plaza. Are you saying we can drive over to Disneys Resort and eat and look around?  We have owned over ten years and have never thought we can go and look around.
> 
> Thanks.



You have to check in with the front desk- just let them know you want to check out the property, shop and get a bite to eat. I think they always are fine with that unless maybe it's a holiday week.


----------



## MrsBooch

TammyLynn33 said:


> How hard is it to get a few days in August 7 months out? It looks like a wonderful non Disney trip
> And the studios do they sleep 4 or 5
> Thanks in advance



I own at CCV but we are booked at HHI for this Aug. starting the 17th - I was EXTREMELY nervous about not being able to get into the resort at 7 months based on everything I read on the FB group and here - however I had no problem. That being said I signed on and booked at exactly the time that booking window opened, that morning - and we got a one bedroom - I understand Studio's may be more in demand but we needed a full kitchen for our length of stay.

I think as long as you have low expectations but go in as soon as you can, you should be ok.


----------



## MrsBooch

I have a golf question - I've searched the boards and the most recent post about this was from 2018. My husband is an avid golfer with a low handicap. We've never stayed at HHI before but he is itching to play a course nearby. Based on 2018 recommendations Heritage is coming out on top. Does anyone have any recent experience with the nearby courses? Are there still DVC discounts on some? Thanks!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

MrsBooch said:


> I own at CCV but we are booked at HHI for this Aug. starting the 17th - I was EXTREMELY nervous about not being able to get into the resort at 7 months based on everything I read on the FB group and here - however I had no problem. That being said I signed on and booked at exactly the time that booking window opened, that morning - and we got a one bedroom - I understand Studio's may be more in demand but we needed a full kitchen for our length of stay.
> 
> I think as long as you have low expectations but go in as soon as you can, you should be ok.





Thanks I checked at 7 months out roughly to the week im thinking for next year and it was ok .. so hopefully but it def won’t break my heart if I can’t


----------



## Simba's Mom

MrsBooch said:


> I have a golf question - I've searched the boards and the most recent post about this was from 2018. My husband is an avid golfer with a low handicap. We've never stayed at HHI before but he is itching to play a course nearby. Based on 2018 recommendations Heritage is coming out on top. Does anyone have any recent experience with the nearby courses? Are there still DVC discounts on some? Thanks!!


That describes my DH-an avid golfer with a low handicap.  The Palmetto Dunes courses have a Disney discount, or at least did last year.  However, last year, DH was disappointed in the condition of the PD course he played (I THINK it was Fazio).  Actually, Fazio is the most challenging of the 3 courses-elevated greens surrounded by bunkers.  Hilton Head National (DH's favorite) and Dolphin Head are the best buys.  And of course, if he's seen the Heritage, he has to play Harbourtown-once.  It's very expensive, but the experience is unforgettable.  For DH there was nothing like knowing, when he watches the Heritage now, that "Hey, I shot better than him on that hole".  DH has finally played every course he can get onto on Hilton Head-some are too private, and Dolphin Head is public now, but just recently went public.


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsBooch said:


> I own at CCV but we are booked at HHI for this Aug. starting the 17th - I was EXTREMELY nervous about not being able to get into the resort at 7 months based on everything I read on the FB group and here - however I had no problem. That being said I signed on and booked at exactly the time that booking window opened, that morning - and we got a one bedroom - I understand Studio's may be more in demand but we needed a full kitchen for our length of stay.
> 
> I think as long as you have low expectations but go in as soon as you can, you should be ok.


We just had a waitlist come through ourselves. We had managed to find a studio for one night and a 2BR for the last night (out of three nights). Just had a notification that our opening night was fulfilled, also a studio, and they already linked the first two nights. So, it CAN be done, just as you mention, keep expectations low.


----------



## MrsBooch

Simba's Mom said:


> That describes my DH-an avid golfer with a low handicap.  The Palmetto Dunes courses have a Disney discount, or at least did last year.  However, last year, DH was disappointed in the condition of the PD course he played (I THINK it was Fazio).  Actually, Fazio is the most challenging of the 3 courses-elevated greens surrounded by bunkers.  Hilton Head National (DH's favorite) and Dolphin Head are the best buys.  And of course, if he's seen the Heritage, he has to play Harbourtown-once.  It's very expensive, but the experience is unforgettable.  For DH there was nothing like knowing, when he watches the Heritage now, that "Hey, I shot better than him on that hole".  DH has finally played every course he can get onto on Hilton Head-some are too private, and Dolphin Head is public now, but just recently went public.



Oh this is so helpful - I know he would LOVE to play Harbourtown but I think he's going to get a couple different courses under his belt first. He's leaning toward Hilton Head National but we are going to be there for a full week so I know he's going to go out at least two times.  Thank you!! We are SO excited for this trip!


----------



## js

sleepydog25 said:


> *js:* When you say, "owned over ten years," does that mean with Disney or Waterside? We've owned at VWL for a decade and a half, so when we buzz into the main resort, we always tell them that we're DVC owners there to just spend some money and look around. Even if you aren't DVC members, but you said you'd like to look around, I suspect they'd let you. We always check in at the front desk after being allowed on property, though, just to let them know we're there.




Yes to both lol

We own DVC-SSR and Waterside. Maybe Ill try to see about taking a look over there if the weather isnt great one day.

Thanks.


----------



## Simba's Mom

MrsBooch said:


> He's leaning toward Hilton Head National but we are going to be there for a full week so I know he's going to go out at least two times.



Boy, only two times in a whole week?  How did you get so lucky?


----------



## MrsBooch

Simba's Mom said:


> Boy, only two times in a whole week?  How did you get so lucky?



HA! If we weren't traveling with family he would have been gone every early morning tee time he could grab but I think he's feeling the Golf Guilt - we'll see how long it lasts...


----------



## sleepydog25

js said:


> Yes to both lol
> 
> We own DVC-SSR and Waterside. Maybe Ill try to see about taking a look over there if the weather isnt great one day.
> 
> Thanks.


You won't have any issues then. Whenever we go to HHI, and this is the first time in five years we're able to actually stay at the Disney resort, we always swing over to walk around the grounds, grab Mickey waffles, walk out on the fishing pier, play corn hole etc. We've even managed to walk around a 2BR suite not long after the last refurbishment. Very relaxing and friendly vibe.


----------



## Simba's Mom

We just made our flight reservations for Thanksgiving this morning, thanks to Southwest extending their schedule.  Thank goodness DH is retired, so we could travel on weekdays.  Instead of traveling weekend to weekend, we're saving over $500 and getting there Thursday to Tuesday-12 nights.  Lots of golf for DH, lots of restaurants for both of us.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> We just made our flight reservations for Thanksgiving this morning, thanks to Southwest extending their schedule.  Thank goodness DH is retired, so we could travel on weekdays.  Instead of traveling weekend to weekend, we're saving over $500 and getting there Thursday to Tuesday-12 nights.  Lots of golf for DH, lots of restaurants for both of us.


The restaurants draw us to HHI more than anything else, I think. We're stuck in the mountains of southwest VA, so getting anything that isn't fried, cooked within an inch of its life, or that is actually fresh (beyond summer veggies), is just about impossible. That's why we cook so much at home. Going to HHI gives us a chance to make our own Low Country boil and hit restaurants where fresh doesn't mean "fresh out of the freezer."


----------



## Jerry@dvcstore

I absolutely love Disney's Hilton Head resort..as well as Hilton Head in general. The DVC resort sits on it's own small island, so the atmosphere of the resort is serine with all kinds of nature, water ways, and marsh lands to observe. The wildlife and birds that cruise by the resort are fun to watch. There are all kinds of activities for families and children to enjoy. The fresh baked cookies in the lobby is a nice touch...what's not to love. 

If you haven't been to Hilton Head and you are reading this post....GO. Book a vacation or a 4 day get away and check it out. The restaurants, shopping, bike trails, the beach, golfing, fishing....it's just such a wonderful place to relax and enjoy family time.


----------



## SwanVT2

Jerry@dvcstore said:


> I absolutely love Disney's Hilton Head resort..as well as Hilton Head in general. The DVC resort sits on it's own small island, so the atmosphere of the resort is serine with all kinds of nature, water ways, and marsh lands to observe. The wildlife and birds that cruise by the resort are fun to watch. There are all kinds of activities for families and children to enjoy. The fresh baked cookies in the lobby is a nice touch...what's not to love.
> 
> If you haven't been to Hilton Head and you are reading this post....GO. Book a vacation or a 4 day get away and check it out. The restaurants, shopping, bike trails, the beach, golfing, fishing....it's just such a wonderful place to relax and enjoy family time.


What is HH like end of February? It would be for 2021 me, DH and DD who will be 8 at the time. Do we need to rent a car? Besides the pool, what access is there to the ocean..and I am sure it is too cold to swim in the ocean. Just looking for something a little different for our next winter getaway. Do they have kayak rentals? Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

SwanVT2 said:


> What is HH like end of February? It would be for 2021 me, DH and DD who will be 8 at the time. Do we need to rent a car? Besides the pool, what access is there to the ocean..and I am sure it is too cold to swim in the ocean. Just looking for something a little different for our next winter getaway. Do they have kayak rentals? Thanks!


Though mild, it's still chilly, averaging around 60-62F--obviously, some days might be warmer, some cooler. Though the shuttle to the Beach House is easy and frequent, and though there are activities around the main resort, I would still rent a car since it allows you access to the many other amenities on the island such as dining, shopping, et. al.


----------



## SwanVT2

What is the best way to get from Burlington VT to Disney HH for flights? Do we need to rent a car to drive to the resort?


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> Though mild, it's still chilly, averaging around 60-62F--obviously, some days might be warmer, some cooler. Though the shuttle to the Beach House is easy and frequent, and though there are activities around the main resort, I would still rent a car since it allows you access to the many other amenities on the island such as dining, shopping, et. al.


 The one time we went at the end of February, it was cold, miserable, windy and rainy all week.  Did we have a good time?  Most definitely!  Also, what was strange was the variety of people who said "You should have been here last week-it was in the 80s."


----------



## hayesdvc

SwanVT2 said:


> What is the best way to get from Burlington VT to Disney HH for flights? Do we need to rent a car to drive to the resort?




Flying historically is very expensive to fly to visit HHI.  Your options would be either fly into the airport in Hilton Head or Savannah GA.  Delta I know services both locations from VT.  The cost is normally about twice flying into Hilton Head directly rather than Savannah.  Either way you will need alternate transportation to get from either airport to the resort.  Good Luck.


----------



## jerseygal

SwanVT2 said:


> What is the best way to get from Burlington VT to Disney HH for flights? Do we need to rent a car to drive to the resort?


Boston, JB goes from Boston


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> Boston, JB goes from Boston


Into Savannah, car needed from airport, about an hour


----------



## bobbiwoz

We have done most of our HHI stays after a WDW stay.  We rent a car at MCO.  We’ve done it as a couple, and I’ve done it with a friend.


----------



## BK2014

Just booked our first ever stay at HHI for DW and my parents for mid-January 2020.  So excited!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Is there a Savannah day tour from the resort? Would prefer not to drive there.


----------



## jlb727

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there a Savannah day tour from the resort? Would prefer not to drive there.


I doubt it. However, it’s really not a bad drive at all. I thought it would be more complicated and take longer than it did, and it was quite an interesting, scenic route. Once you get to Savannah, there are trolley tours that will take you around the whole city. One tour company’s parking lot was literally right off the exit to downtown so you didn’t have to really drive in the city.


----------



## evedein

We want to stay in a 2 bedroom the second week of June 2020, Sunday through Friday.  What are the chances of getting a reservation at 7 months?


----------



## sleepydog25

In my experience, slim. Not impossible, but a tough get. You might have to do a waitlist and stalk the reservation system every day and then hopefully piece together your trip.


----------



## jerseygal

We got a last week of May into first week of June one year at 7 months. Think the deeper into June you get it may be harder. Keep checking and Good Luck!


----------



## hayesdvc

Looking for updated restaurant recommendations.   We love all the ones under the Serg Group umbrella.


----------



## sleepydog25

Original Skull Creek is still tops in our book; Skull Creek Dockside has nice location but we found the service and food a bit less endearing.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

You may have tried all these but our favorites are Poseidon, Skull Creek Boathouse, Old Oyster Factory, Santa Fe Cafe, Charlie’s Etoile Vert, Chow Daddy’s, One Hot Mama’s, Reilley’s, Philly’s (for subs), Quarterdeck, CharBar, Coast at the Sea Pines beach club, San Miguel’s.

ETA: Oops @hayesdvc, I forgot to quote you in my response and I can’t add it


----------



## BWV Dreamin

evedein said:


> We want to stay in a 2 bedroom the second week of June 2020, Sunday through Friday.  What are the chances of getting a reservation at 7 months?


I would rent from an owner. I did just this for our trip last week of July.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I cannot get enough of the food at Sea Shack.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

The owner of the former Steamer Seafood owns a restaurant here in our city.  We spoke to him Sunday, and he said he is hoping to reopen his restaurant this fall.  It has been closed since Hurricane Michael.

Also, can anyone tell me about Fishcamp on Broad Creek?  We are thinking of trying it out this fall.


----------



## Wayland10

Has anyone tried Jazz Corner or Low Country Backyard Barbeque? They both sound fantastic.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> The owner of the former Steamer Seafood owns a restaurant here in our city.  We spoke to him Sunday, and he said he is hoping to reopen his restaurant this fall.  It has been closed since Hurricane Michael.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me about Fishcamp on Broad Creek?  We are thinking of trying it out this fall.


We visited Fish Camp last summer, and it wound up being one of our favorite spots that trip. It's on our list again when we visit in a few weeks. Service - Superb. One of the friendliest and most attentive servers we've had. Food - Fresh seafood. Commendable selection in their raw bar, and the items we ordered were expertly prepared. My wife actually found a pearl in one of her oysters! Locale -  Nice views especially outside seating. Plentiful overhead fans. Drinks - Nice wine selection. Not much into mixed drinks or beer, so no help there.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> I cannot get enough of the food at Sea Shack.


Do you have to pay to get into that area first? Sea Pines?


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Do you have to pay to get into that area first? Sea Pines?



No, it’s not in Sea Pines.

https://sites.google.com/view/theseashack/


----------



## Simba's Mom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Do you have to pay to get into that area first? Sea Pines?



It's off Pope Avenue (I think that's the name)-Executive Park Road?  I remember we had a hard time finding it once because our map app had it spelled wrong.  But it's worth the trip!  Just do not expect fancy-think plastic tablecloths and paper towels.


----------



## StregaNona

"Also, can anyone tell me about Fishcamp on Broad Creek?  We are thinking of trying it out this fall. "

We ate at the Fishcamp after a Gullah tour on the Friday before Mother's Day.  It was busy, but we were able to get a table without a reservation.  The food was delicious!  I had shrimp and grits and my spouce had stuffed flounder.  Both were ssooo good.  We plan to eat there again on our next visit.


----------



## jerseygal

StregaNona said:


> "Also, can anyone tell me about Fishcamp on Broad Creek?  We are thinking of trying it out this fall. "
> 
> We ate at the Fishcamp after a Gullah tour on the Friday before Mother's Day.  It was busy, but we were able to get a table without a reservation.  The food was delicious!  I had shrimp and grits and my spouce had stuffed flounder.  Both were ssooo good.  We plan to eat there again on our next visit.


Sounds delic! Looking forward to trying it in September!


----------



## evedein

Question about refillable mugs at HHI:  is everyone on the reservation required to buy one as at WDW, or can we just get them for the kids?  The adults aren't likely to use them anyway.


----------



## DisneyHardin

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Also, can anyone tell me about Fishcamp on Broad Creek?  We are thinking of trying it out this fall.



Fishcamp is really good. We've been there twice.  If you are going during tourist season, definitely either make a reservation or go early.  We've gone about 5:00 both times without a reservation and were able to be seated on the deck right away.  My DH normally gets grouchy about eating outside, but they have big umbrellas over every table and fans, so it wasn't bad at all.  The food was so delicious.  It's a little pricier than the SERG restaurants, but totally worth it.


----------



## sleepydog25

We're at HHI now and it's been as good as we anticipated. We're in a studio until tomorrow when we switch to a 2BR. I shucked a couple of dozen oysters for lunch today to go with our chilled wine. We've hit the pool, had Mickey waffles (thank god, still made to order), shopped a little, walked the beach with latte in hand early in the morning, walked to the shopping center that has Kroger, Starbucks, and numerous restaurants, watched fireworks from our balcony last night (two different locations, actually), had two very good meals (Fish Camp and Skull Creek) and one solid meal (Scott's Fish Market). As before, Skull Creek continues to please us. Though we got there at 4:45 this afternoon, the line was tremendously long and nearly every parking spot taken. However, we found two seats at the bar, so we were seated and drinking within 10 minutes of arriving. Others were not so lucky. And, of course, the CMs are the best anywhere. I can't say enough good things about them and their helpfulness and friendliness. Tomorrow, we're doing our own Low Country boil in the kitchen.


----------



## Ravello

Wayland10 said:


> Has anyone tried Jazz Corner or Low Country Backyard Barbeque? They both sound fantastic.



We have visited Disney’s HHI Resort every Thanksgiving week since 2010. The resort and its CMs are the best of all the DVC resorts we’ve visited (and we’ve been to many).  Both restaurants you mention are on our “must do” list every year.  

The food and service at both is fantastic.  There’s nothing like live jazz and TJC brings in fantastic acts, although my personal favorite is the local group Deas Guys.  Be sure to make reservations in advance, if you want a seating for the first set.  LCBB doesn’t take reservations, so go early or be prepared to wait a bit - and it is definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Wayland10

Ravello said:


> We have visited Disney’s HHI Resort every Thanksgiving week since 2010. The resort and its CMs are the best of all the DVC resorts we’ve visited (and we’ve been to many).  Both restaurants you mention are on our “must do” list every year.
> 
> The food and service at both is fantastic.  There’s nothing like live jazz and TJC brings in fantastic acts, although my personal favorite is the local group Deas Guys.  Be sure to make reservations in advance, if you want a seating for the first set.  LCBB doesn’t take reservations, so go early or be prepared to wait a bit - and it is definitely worth the wait.





Ravello said:


> We have visited Disney’s HHI Resort every Thanksgiving week since 2010. The resort and its CMs are the best of all the DVC resorts we’ve visited (and we’ve been to many).  Both restaurants you mention are on our “must do” list every year.
> 
> The food and service at both is fantastic.  There’s nothing like live jazz and TJC brings in fantastic acts, although my personal favorite is the local group Deas Guys.  Be sure to make reservations in advance, if you want a seating for the first set.  LCBB doesn’t take reservations, so go early or be prepared to wait a bit - and it is definitely worth the wait.


Thanks! I was wavering on Jazz Corner. You've helped me to make up my mind.


----------



## cruisin5

Wayland10 said:


> Has anyone tried Jazz Corner or Low Country Backyard Barbeque? They both sound fantastic.




We ate at both!  LCBB for lunch on our arrival day; food and service were great.  I'm not a fan of jazz music, but the rest of my family is so I "took one for the team" and booked Jazz Corner.  I loved the food and the music.  Would definitely go again to both places.  

(I didn't enjoy the music of the second set as much as the first set)


----------



## Simba's Mom

Ravello said:


> We have visited Disney’s HHI Resort every Thanksgiving week since 2010. The resort and its CMs are the best of all the DVC resorts we’ve visited (and we’ve been to many).  Both restaurants you mention are on our “must do” list every year.



Make sure to say "Hi!" this year.  We've been Thanksgiving regulars since 2006.  But we haven't eaten at those "Must-Do" restaurants so maybe that's why we haven't met.  We don't have any "must-dos".  So many great restaurants-so little time (even though we have 12 nights).


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are at HH now, and have book the Daufuskie Island tour through the resort for tomorrow.  I’ve always wanted to do this! Am very happy to hear you use a golf cart on the island.


----------



## rlduvall

bobbiwoz said:


> We are at HH now, and have book the Daufuskie Island tour through the resort for tomorrow.  I’ve always wanted to do this! Am very happy to hear you use a golf cart on the island.



Hi bobbiwoz:  Please let us know what you thought about Daufuskie Island and if it's worth it.  Will be at Disney HH next week and thinking about doing the tour, but didn't realize I could book it through the resort.  How much was it?  Booking on our own appears about $35 pp RT on ferry  - then about $75. for golf car rental.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> We are at HH now, and have book the Daufuskie Island tour through the resort for tomorrow.  I’ve always wanted to do this! Am very happy to hear you use a golf cart on the island.


Maybe we passed you when we left! We did no tours opting to simply relax in the sun both at the resort proper and the beach. Oh, and we ate. . .a lot.


----------



## bobbiwoz

rlduvall said:


> Hi bobbiwoz:  Please let us know what you thought about Daufuskie Island and if it's worth it.  Will be at Disney HH next week and thinking about doing the tour, but didn't realize I could book it through the resort.  How much was it?  Booking on our own appears about $35 pp RT on ferry  - then about $75. for golf car rental.   Thanks in advance.


I THINK the cost was $80 per person, and we did tip our Captain/guide.  He was excellent.  I do not think I would get much out of the trip to the Island without having some narration.  Disney did drop off and pick up by the outfit which was in the Shelter Cove Marina.

I think you are sure to see dolphins!  

The tour takes you to the mostly undeveloped part of the island.  There’s an abandoned golf course, abandoned  resorts.  There are cottages for rent, and at the boat dock we met a family of three who had rented something for a few days.  They remarked how great it was to be the only family on the beach when they could look across the sound and see hundreds of people on the beach in Hilton Head.

The Historical society is trying to restore some of the original homes, often called “Heir” cottages because legally as owners passed nothing was done, so there may be 50 more individuals who “own” it.

I asked about what percent of the land is owned by descendants of the freed people, the answer I got is maybe 5%.... so except for those homesteads, the church, cemeteries  and school, I imagine eventually it will look just like HHI.  Someone probably with enough money will develop it and get people to come.  

Part of the island already has estates.  About 25 children of middle school and higher grades go by ferry to the schools in HHI.

There’s a bald eagles nest in the abandoned golf resort, we saw magnificent Sandhill Cranes flying.

I got a lot out of the tour, and Tom thought it worthwhile as well!


----------



## rlduvall

bobbiwoz said:


> I THINK the cost was $80 per person, and we did tip our Captain/guide.  He was excellent.  I do not think I would get much out of the trip to the Island without having some narration.  Disney did drop off and pick up by the outfit which was in the Shelter Cove Marina.




Sounds great.  Thanks for taking the time to respond.  Enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Diamondback terrapins have laid two nests by the campfire.


----------



## bobbiwoz

One of the homes you see on the tour belongs to Sallie Ann Robinson.  Here’s an article about her.

In the article, you can see her family home surrounded by the beautiful live oak tree.  You also can see examples of the wonderful food she cooks, and recipes are in her two cookbooks.

http://www.tampabay.com/photos/2019...h-diva-of-daufuskie-island-in-south-carolina/


----------



## cruisin5

We loved Daufuskie.

Ferried over with Daufuskie Difference which I must say wasn't great.  It was me (53), DH (62) and our "kids" (30 and 20);  inside seating on the ferry consisted of what the boys termed "funeral seating".  We stood outside for the ride both ways.  Lots of people, mostly seniors on a day trip.  Like seniors in their 80s.  They slid the steps used to board on the back deck in front of the bathroom door then needed to slide it out of the way when someone needed to use the restroom, but doing so blocked the walkway so there were times when someone wanted to get OUT of the bathroom only to find the door wouldn't open.  It was a bit disconcerting.

Ferry aside, Daufuskie was great.  Booked a 6 person golf cart so no one would need to sit backward.  Lunch at Lucy's (we still talk about it). A few art galleries then hit the beach for a bit.  Could have learned more about the history but I'll save that for a trip without the "kids". 

Lots of dolphins and cannonball jellyfish!

We were on the island for four hours which was just about perfect.


----------



## hayesdvc

bobbiwoz said:


> Diamondback terrapins have laid two nests by the campfire.
> 
> 
> View attachment 415570




Tell Cassie to post pictures on her FB page when hatched !!!!!


----------



## MrsBooch

Simba's Mom said:


> That describes my DH-an avid golfer with a low handicap.  The Palmetto Dunes courses have a Disney discount, or at least did last year.  However, last year, DH was disappointed in the condition of the PD course he played (I THINK it was Fazio).  Actually, Fazio is the most challenging of the 3 courses-elevated greens surrounded by bunkers.  Hilton Head National (DH's favorite) and Dolphin Head are the best buys.  And of course, if he's seen the Heritage, he has to play Harbourtown-once.  It's very expensive, but the experience is unforgettable.  For DH there was nothing like knowing, when he watches the Heritage now, that "Hey, I shot better than him on that hole".  DH has finally played every course he can get onto on Hilton Head-some are too private, and Dolphin Head is public now, but just recently went public.



Thank you again for your help - i wanted to follow up and say that I provided all of this information to him, and he just called and booked Hilton Head National!! He's SO excited (ha)


----------



## MrsBooch

Two Questions for those who have stayed here before - we are going to be staying in a one bedroom. I know there are a few one bedrooms underneath a three bedroom and that they experience major league noise issues - i'd like to avoid them. If that's the case is there a specific building i should request? I know it's just a request and not a guarantee - all the same i'd like to ask.  

Also - I know i've seen a supplied items list somewhere (maybe FB) but I can't find it now. Would anyone be able to tell me what is included in the One Bedroom as far as supplies (i.e. pots pans etc) and also what kind of coffee machine is available?


----------



## Simba's Mom

We've almost always had a 1 BR.  Our favorites are on the top floor of the main building.  As far as supplies, I really can't remember-probably the DVC Member website would say.  However, I know that there isn't a pizza cutter.  We've had a few nights where we get a frozen pizza, and always end up cutting it with a knife.  For coffee, they use the 12 cup coffee maker, so you'll need flat bottom filters and coffee (or just the all-in-one Maxwell House ones, but DH is particular about his coffee).  And they don't always leave enough sugar and creamer.  Sometimes we ask for more, or sometimes we just "borrow" it from Tide Me Over.  And of course, there's a Kroger nearby.  That's always our first stop at DHHIR.


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsBooch said:


> Two Questions for those who have stayed here before - we are going to be staying in a one bedroom. I know there are a few one bedrooms underneath a three bedroom and that they experience major league noise issues - i'd like to avoid them. If that's the case is there a specific building i should request? I know it's just a request and not a guarantee - all the same i'd like to ask.
> 
> Also - I know i've seen a supplied items list somewhere (maybe FB) but I can't find it now. Would anyone be able to tell me what is included in the One Bedroom as far as supplies (i.e. pots pans etc) and also what kind of coffee machine is available?


We just left Sunday and were in a 2BR; however, I suspect that the supplied kitchen items are virtually the same. Is there anything in particular for which you're looking? I took pictures of every drawer and every cabinet just in case someone asked. 

Speaking of the kitchen, our last night we did our own version of a Low Country boil--here are a couple of pictures.




And for good measure, a shot of the kitchen. . .


----------



## MrsBooch

Simba's Mom said:


> We've almost always had a 1 BR.  Our favorites are on the top floor of the main building.  As far as supplies, I really can't remember-probably the DVC Member website would say.  However, I know that there isn't a pizza cutter.  We've had a few nights where we get a frozen pizza, and always end up cutting it with a knife.  For coffee, they use the 12 cup coffee maker, so you'll need flat bottom filters and coffee (or just the all-in-one Maxwell House ones, but DH is particular about his coffee).  And they don't always leave enough sugar and creamer.  Sometimes we ask for more, or sometimes we just "borrow" it from Tide Me Over.  And of course, there's a Kroger nearby.  That's always our first stop at DHHIR.



thank you SO much! The pizza cutter is key - i found a list of the supplies and it seems like I dont need to pack as much as I thought I would which is lovely.


----------



## MrsBooch

sleepydog25 said:


> We just left Sunday and were in a 2BR; however, I suspect that the supplied kitchen items are virtually the same. Is there anything in particular for which you're looking? I took pictures of every drawer and every cabinet just in case someone asked.
> 
> Speaking of the kitchen, our last night we did our own version of a Low Country boil--here are a couple of pictures.
> View attachment 415858
> 
> View attachment 415859
> 
> And for good measure, a shot of the kitchen. . .
> View attachment 415860



Wow I am even more excited for this trip if that's at all possible - thank you for that! I found a list of supplies online and it seems like I dont need to bring as much as I thought. Now that Low Country Boil looks AMAZING! Did you get all of that stuff at the grocery store or is there a seafood joint you would recommend that sells all of those things?


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsBooch said:


> Wow I am even more excited for this trip if that's at all possible - thank you for that! I found a list of supplies online and it seems like I dont need to bring as much as I thought. Now that Low Country Boil looks AMAZING! Did you get all of that stuff at the grocery store or is there a seafood joint you would recommend that sells all of those things?


You can find a nice seafood collection at the Kroger in the shopping center next to the resort (10-minute walk to the Starbucks at the near edge of the center; another 5-6 minutes to the Kroger), plus you can get andouille sausage, corn, and potatoes there. Or, you can go to Barnacle Bill's which is 1/2 mile or so past the shopping center, so very convenient. The main difference is you'll get a bigger variety at Kroger but, of course, the items aren't as fresh. At Barnacle Bill's, they actually have items coming in from boats that day, but in terms of a boil. let's say, then you would be limited to shrimp, scallops, and clams (though you could throw in fish but that puts you squarely in the camp of cioppino). Barnacle Bill's has off the boat fresh fish, as well. His selection changes daily depending on what the boats bring in. Go before lunch to get the widest selection is what we've heard, so we did. Enjoy!


----------



## Suzabella

I 2nd Barnacle Bill's.  We always check there first then hit Kroger if needed.


----------



## Ravello

Simba's Mom said:


> Make sure to say "Hi!" this year.  We've been Thanksgiving regulars since 2006.  But we haven't eaten at those "Must-Do" restaurants so maybe that's why we haven't met.  We don't have any "must-dos".  So many great restaurants-so little time (even though we have 12 nights).



Let’s be sure to connect this year!  We are there Saturday to Saturday of Thanksgiving week!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Simba's Mom said:


> It's off Pope Avenue (I think that's the name)-Executive Park Road?  I remember we had a hard time finding it once because our map app had it spelled wrong.  But it's worth the trip!  Just do not expect fancy-think plastic tablecloths and paper towels.


At the beach, we don’t do fancy. Can’t wait to try it! 2 more weeks


----------



## Simba's Mom

Ravello said:


> Let’s be sure to connect this year!  We are there Saturday to Saturday of Thanksgiving week!



That's all (LOL)?  We're there from the Thursday beforehand until the Tuesday afterwards-12 great nights.  The joys of retirement!  

BWV Dreaming, another place equally as "fancy" that we enjoy is Kenny B's, on Pope Ave, set back (isn't everything?) by a supermarket.


----------



## Ariel8676

SO excited! We will be staying for the first time in a 2BR in 10 days! We have been DVC members since 04 and can't believe it took us this long to book a stay here. We will be traveling with our 4 children (17,16,13,9) and mt Mother in law.  Can anyone recommend ziplining or a good tour that my teenagers would enjoy??????


----------



## js

cruisin5 said:


> We loved Daufuskie.
> 
> Ferried over with Daufuskie Difference which I must say wasn't great.  It was me (53), DH (62) and our "kids" (30 and 20);  inside seating on the ferry consisted of what the boys termed "funeral seating".  We stood outside for the ride both ways.  Lots of people, mostly seniors on a day trip.  Like seniors in their 80s.  They slid the steps used to board on the back deck in front of the bathroom door then needed to slide it out of the way when someone needed to use the restroom, but doing so blocked the walkway so there were times when someone wanted to get OUT of the bathroom only to find the door wouldn't open.  It was a bit disconcerting.
> 
> Ferry aside, Daufuskie was great.  Booked a 6 person golf cart so no one would need to sit backward.  Lunch at Lucy's (we still talk about it). A few art galleries then hit the beach for a bit.  Could have learned more about the history but I'll save that for a trip without the "kids".
> 
> Lots of dolphins and cannonball jellyfish!
> 
> We were on the island for four hours which was just about perfect.



Hi. Could you please tell me more about your day.  I will be with my family of four, kids 25 and 21, my mom and inlaws, all in their 70s.  I am looking for something to do with the kids one day instead of the beach.  We have done plantations, Savannah, and Charleston.  Looking to not have my dh drive too much this trip.  

I own a fixed week at Waterside by Spinnaker and will be there the end of next week.

Thank you so much! I appreciate your help!


----------



## cruisin5

js said:


> Hi. Could you please tell me more about your day.  I will be with my family of four, kids 25 and 21, my mom and inlaws, all in their 70s.  I am looking for something to do with the kids one day instead of the beach.  We have done plantations, Savannah, and Charleston.  Looking to not have my dh drive too much this trip.
> 
> I own a fixed week at Waterside by Spinnaker and will be there the end of next week.
> 
> Thank you so much! I appreciate your help!



For my family, there's no way we'd visit Daufuskie in August.  I don't know if the ferry we took had a/c as we were outside but I couldn't imagine standing in the sun on the ferry due to lack of inside seating. We're from upstate NY, not used to that heat!

We rented a 6 person golf cart and it was a lot of fun exploring the island, lunch was amazing.  We didn't do any historical stuff which was a mistake in hindsight, it would have been nice to know more about the island and it's people.

I did the little catamaran boat out of Shelter Cove with DS20, it was a blast.  Would do that again in a heartbeat.  My boys golfed, spent time on the beach, really liked the bar/restaurant with beach volleyball near Coligny.  They were told "The Triangle" is the place to do at night.  Uber was readily available!

Our favorite thing all week was Jazz Corner!

I don't want to sound too negative about Daufuskie; the island was a nice place to visit; the ferry was the downside.  I'd research the ferry operators, find one with guaranteed seating and air conditioning.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## js

cruisin5 said:


> For my family, there's no way we'd visit Daufuskie in August.  I don't know if the ferry we took had a/c as we were outside but I couldn't imagine standing in the sun on the ferry due to lack of inside seating. We're from upstate NY, not used to that heat!
> 
> We rented a 6 person golf cart and it was a lot of fun exploring the island, lunch was amazing.  We didn't do any historical stuff which was a mistake in hindsight, it would have been nice to know more about the island and it's people.
> 
> I did the little catamaran boat out of Shelter Cove with DS20, it was a blast.  Would do that again in a heartbeat.  My boys golfed, spent time on the beach, really liked the bar/restaurant with beach volleyball near Coligny.  They were told "The Triangle" is the place to do at night.  Uber was readily available!
> 
> Our favorite thing all week was Jazz Corner!
> 
> I don't want to sound too negative about Daufuskie; the island was a nice place to visit; the ferry was the downside.  I'd research the ferry operators, find one with guaranteed seating and air conditioning.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!



Thank you. I appreciate your being honest. I looked into Daufuskie about two weeks ago and then let it go, think I will do that again. We are from NY but not upstate. I don't think we would really enjoy it.

Will look into the catamaran. Shelter Cove is one of the places we enjoy going to in the evenings. We are walkable right down the street from Coligny and remember thinking when we purchased, once the kids get older, it will be so nice for them to bring friends and they can walk to the bars and not have to worry.  That was before Uber so now anywhere is possible LOL  Thank you for taking the time to give your feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

It has been really hot this week. Honestly find things to do early morning. The heat will wear your older parents out ( we are in our 60's). Agree NO on Dafuski Island. Fishing would be a great early/late activity.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

js said:


> Thank you. I appreciate your being honest. I looked into Daufuskie about two weeks ago and then let it go, think I will do that again. We are from NY but not upstate. I don't think we would really enjoy it.
> 
> Will look into the catamaran. Shelter Cove is one of the places we enjoy going to in the evenings. We are walkable right down the street from Coligny and remember thinking when we purchased, once the kids get older, it will be so nice for them to bring friends and they can walk to the bars and not have to worry.  That was before Uber so now anywhere is possible LOL  Thank you for taking the time to give your feedback. I appreciate it.


Not a whole lot of bars in Shelter Cove marina. We've been partaking in the happy hours there. Really only a couple of places at the marina.


----------



## js

BWV Dreamin said:


> Not a whole lot of bars in Shelter Cove marina. We've been partaking in the happy hours there. Really only a couple of places at the marina.



I agree.  We do enjoy going to Shelter Cove though and usually have dinner.  Will start packing this weekend.
Yey!


----------



## hoffmann2828

Hi HHI lovers!

We had 5 day Carnival Cruise planned with 3 days at Disney after in March 2020.  Welllll, Carnival just told us our ship will be drydocked instead and we got cancelled.  So, we are now onto Plan B.  TBH, I like Plan B better! 

We would like to do HH in a Studio or 1 bedroom (depending on 7 month window availability). 

I was hoping you pros had some tips and advice for us.

First, will it be difficult to get at 7 mo. for March 21-28 when Easter isn't until April 12th?  It looks available right now, but I have to wait another 3 weeks almost until my window opens. 

Second, we've never been, so will we find enough to do for a full week?  We do want to travel to Savannah at least one day, as well as explore "non-touristy" SC as we are considering moving to the Carolinas in about 5 years when our daughter goes to college.  We HATE Illinois and want to get the heck out! 

I love the idea of Low Country.  I want to go "crabbing" or whatever else you do down there! LOL  Is "Clamming" a thing?? Ha!

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide!!!


----------



## badeacon

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi HHI lovers!
> 
> We had 5 day Carnival Cruise planned with 3 days at Disney after in March 2020.  Welllll, Carnival just told us our ship will be drydocked instead and we got cancelled.  So, we are now onto Plan B.  TBH, I like Plan B better!
> 
> We would like to do HH in a Studio or 1 bedroom (depending on 7 month window availability).
> 
> I was hoping you pros had some tips and advice for us.
> 
> First, will it be difficult to get at 7 mo. for March 21-28 when Easter isn't until April 12th?  It looks available right now, but I have to wait another 3 weeks almost until my window opens.
> 
> Second, we've never been, so will we find enough to do for a full week?  We do want to travel to Savannah at least one day, as well as explore "non-touristy" SC as we are considering moving to the Carolinas in about 5 years when our daughter goes to college.  We HATE Illinois and want to get the heck out!
> 
> I love the idea of Low Country.  I want to go "crabbing" or whatever else you do down there! LOL  Is "Clamming" a thing?? Ha!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide!!!


I think you will be fine with booking on those dates at 7 months.
HHI is different from Disney. Think relaxing , not doing.
I have owned at HHI since 1996 and raised and lived in Carolinas most of life.
Walk on beach, water will be cold then but pool is heated.
Sit in hammocks and read.                                                                                                                           Sit at sunset point with drink and watch sunset.
Walk over to Shelter Cove.
Day trip to Savannah or Charleston
Too early in season for crabbing.
Usually oysters , not clams in low country. Try an oyster roast
Lot of great restaurants.
This is where the pro golfers and family go to relax after Masters.


----------



## sleepydog25

badeacon said:


> I think you will be fine with booking on those dates at 7 months.
> HHI is different from Disney. Think relaxing , not doing.
> I have owned at HHI since 1996 and raised and lived in Carolinas most of life.
> Walk on beach, water will be cold then but pool is heated.
> Sit in hammocks and read.                                                                                                                           Sit at sunset point with drink and watch sunset.
> Walk over to Shelter Cove.
> Day trip to Savannah or Charleston
> Too early in season for crabbing.
> Usually oysters , not clams in low country. Try an oyster roast
> Lot of great restaurants.
> This is where the pro golfers and family go to relax after Masters.


All great ideas! As mentioned, there are tons of restaurants ranging from fresh seafood to topnotch Italian to BBQ. The resort is a three-minute walk to Shelter Cove over a short bridge, and there are plenty of places there to eat and shop. The best thing about the resort is the unparalleled friendliness of the CMs--they're the best anywhere. As *badeacon* says, the main focus of this resort is relaxation and reducing the hustle and bustle in your lives. You need minimal planning here, and you will not have Disney in your face 24/7. I would opt for a 1BR since you'll have extra space and, more importantly, a full kitchen. Go find fresh seafood--whatever the season allows--and cook it in your room. We do it every time we go. Barnacle Bill's is nearby, and if you need to supplement what he has, then the Kroger in the even closer shopping center has a decent selection, too.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm also a 1 BR fan at HHI, even though there's just two of us.  After several times in a 1 BR, we rented a studio because of a points shortage, and I spent the entire trip being the spoiled brat who found disadvantages with a studio.  For example, I like ice in my cold drinks, yet there's only one ice machine in the entire resort and it's next to the main building.  And, you know, they don't have that "cute" little entry way with the bench and post hangers.


----------



## iloveokw

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there a Savannah day tour from the resort? Would prefer not to drive there.


I think there is a boat ride to Savannah.


----------



## jlb727

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi HHI lovers!
> 
> We had 5 day Carnival Cruise planned with 3 days at Disney after in March 2020.  Welllll, Carnival just told us our ship will be drydocked instead and we got cancelled.  So, we are now onto Plan B.  TBH, I like Plan B better!
> 
> We would like to do HH in a Studio or 1 bedroom (depending on 7 month window availability).
> 
> I was hoping you pros had some tips and advice for us.
> 
> First, will it be difficult to get at 7 mo. for March 21-28 when Easter isn't until April 12th?  It looks available right now, but I have to wait another 3 weeks almost until my window opens.
> 
> Second, we've never been, so will we find enough to do for a full week?  We do want to travel to Savannah at least one day, as well as explore "non-touristy" SC as we are considering moving to the Carolinas in about 5 years when our daughter goes to college.  We HATE Illinois and want to get the heck out!
> 
> I love the idea of Low Country.  I want to go "crabbing" or whatever else you do down there! LOL  Is "Clamming" a thing?? Ha!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide!!!


We went in March, and it wasnt hot, but it was warmer than Illinois, where we are from, as well! We really enjoyed taking a dolphin tour, and of course, golfing. Also, there’s a nice outlet mall in Bluffton, which is non-touristy SC.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just returned from a weeks stay at DHHIR. Let me for warn vacationers, this resort is in dire need of a TOTAL rehab, not just soft goods. Disney should be ashamed of itself. Definitely not what one would expect as a “Disney” resort. We will not be returning.


----------



## MrsBooch

BWV Dreamin said:


> I just returned from a weeks stay at DHHIR. Let me for warn vacationers, this resort is in dire need of a TOTAL rehab, not just soft goods. Disney should be ashamed of itself. Definitely not what one would expect as a “Disney” resort. We will not be returning.



Wow really?  That is the first time I've heard anything like this from someone. Was it your room? the Cast Members? What happened?


----------



## Travel60

I'm at HHI Disney Resort now and disagree with earlier poster about resort being in bad shape.  Yes, the furniture shows some wear....all visitor caused. For example, the lovely wooden table in our GV looks like someone poured solvent (finger nail polish remover?) over it. The chairs show some signs of being banged into the walls/table etc. Things like that.  It is unfortunate that people do not treat the resort as they would treat their own home.  But the public amenities are very nice.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Travel60 said:


> I'm at HHI Disney Resort now and disagree with earlier poster about resort being in bad shape.  Yes, the furniture shows some wear....all visitor caused. For example, the lovely wooden table in our GV looks like someone poured solvent (finger nail polish remover?) over it. The chairs show some signs of being banged into the walls/table etc. Things like that.  It is unfortunate that people do not treat the resort as they would treat their own home.  But the public amenities are very nice.


Exactly. It needs a total rehab. This is not what Disney standards are about.
VGF, Copper Creek, AKV do not look anything close to this condition. It’s all about Disney keeping up the maintenance. They are not getting a pass from me.


----------



## Travel60

I think Disney made a mistake putting nice wooden furniture in units....thinking that guests would treat like they would home.  Need to put more indestructible tables, chairs, etc.  Of course, then guests will complain that the furniture usnts refined enough.


----------



## LoriTurner

Is it better of a chance the early part of June?


----------



## evedein

What are the chances of getting a reservation (1 or 2 BR) May 31 for a week?


----------



## hoffmann2828

BWV Dreamin said:


> Exactly. It needs a total rehab. This is not what Disney standards are about.
> VGF, Copper Creek, AKV do not look anything close to this condition. It’s all about Disney keeping up the maintenance. They are not getting a pass from me.


No offense, but Disney cannot keep up with the amount of disrespect/abuse that happens in rooms.  Yes, things may need to be done, but I don't let that affect my view on the overall resort.  And you can't compare a resort that old to 3 new ones.  I'm sure it's on their radar to upgrade.


----------



## hoffmann2828

badeacon said:


> I think you will be fine with booking on those dates at 7 months.
> HHI is different from Disney. Think relaxing , not doing.
> I have owned at HHI since 1996 and raised and lived in Carolinas most of life.
> Walk on beach, water will be cold then but pool is heated.
> Sit in hammocks and read.                                                                                                                           Sit at sunset point with drink and watch sunset.
> Walk over to Shelter Cove.
> Day trip to Savannah or Charleston
> Too early in season for crabbing.
> Usually oysters , not clams in low country. Try an oyster roast
> Lot of great restaurants.
> This is where the pro golfers and family go to relax after Masters.



Thanks so much for your info!  I'm very excited to try it out!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

hoffmann2828 said:


> No offense, but Disney cannot keep up with the amount of disrespect/abuse that happens in rooms.  Yes, things may need to be done, but I don't let that affect my view on the overall resort.  And you can't compare a resort that old to 3 new ones.  I'm sure it's on their radar to upgrade.


No offense taken. These conditions have been in place for some time now. Yes, absolutely Disney can and should keep up with maintenance.


----------



## jerseygal

We haven’t been back to HHI since May of 16, had such a great vaca in a 2BR. Really looking forward to our upcoming mid September vaca on way down to WDW... will be interesting to observe the condition of the rooms.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

BWV Dreamin said:


> I just returned from a weeks stay at DHHIR. Let me for warn vacationers, this resort is in dire need of a TOTAL rehab, not just soft goods. Disney should be ashamed of itself. Definitely not what one would expect as a “Disney” resort. We will not be returning.


I thought this was the HHI lovers thread.


----------



## MrsBooch

Well....my family and I will be there in five days and I can't tell you how excited I am to see those old worn out table surfaces


----------



## Travel60

We just left and I'd go back in a minute if possible!


----------



## evedein

evedein said:


> What are the chances of getting a reservation (1 or 2 BR) May 31 for a week?


Bump


----------



## evedein

Sorry, I wasn't clear.  At 7 months, what are the chances of getting May 31st ( 1 or 2 BR) for a week.


----------



## cruisin5

evedein said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear.  At 7 months, what are the chances of getting May 31st ( 1 or 2 BR) for a week.



Pretty good IMO.  

As of now, everything is available.  Doesn't mean rooms aren't booked, I'm sure they are but they didn't fill up at the 11 month mark.


----------



## jerseygal

evedein said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear.  At 7 months, what are the chances of getting May 31st ( 1 or 2 BR) for a week.


We got a 2 BR for a week a few years ago at 7 months, end of May going into Memorial Day weekend. If not, waitlist immediately, you never know!


----------



## renzmari

We will be there on Sunday and we can't wait!!! We go to HHI every year for the past 6 years and are so looking forward to our trip again this year. Family, fun in the sun, good food and drink. Who could ask for more?


----------



## tgree9369

Can anyone please tell me the best restaurants that are close to the resort. Some that may be comparable to a table service meal at WDW. This will be our first family trip to Disney's Resort on HHI (I have stayed at other resorts but was many years ago). We would like to do a good seafood dinner and then some other descent variety.  We will have a Studio - so not much in the way of cooking at the resort.
Also, what is recommended for heading to the beach? Can you take coolers with drinks (alcohol - beer/ coolers)? And how far is the drive if you are hauling your own cooler, umbrella and beach chairs?
Thanks in advance for any help! We are excited to see first hand the Disney Magic that is HHI! This will be our first vacation outside of WDW in 6 years. While we will miss our DVC "home" at OKW, we are excited for a truly relaxing vacation before the big 2021 Celebration trip to Beach Club Resort!

FYI: We are driving from PA - so will have a car on property. I have heard that parking is still free, correct?


----------



## badeacon

You can take a cooler to beach but not suppose to have alcohol but we have take alcohol as do others , but need to be discrete and not obviously out in open.
Since you have a car can easily drive to Beach house or take shuttle, also many restaurants within walking or short drive from resort.


----------



## tgree9369

badeacon said:


> You can take a cooler to beach but not suppose to have alcohol but we have take alcohol as do others , but need to be discrete and not obviously out in open.
> Since you have a car can easily drive to Beach house or take shuttle, also many restaurants within walking or short drive from resort.


Thank you - I have looked at the map of the surrounding area and see that there is plenty of places to eat within walking or short drive. Again, TY - we are excited for a relaxing vacation while still doing Disney!


----------



## sleepydog25

tgree9369 said:


> Can anyone please tell me the best restaurants that are close to the resort. Some that may be comparable to a table service meal at WDW. This will be our first family trip to Disney's Resort on HHI (I have stayed at other resorts but was many years ago). We would like to do a good seafood dinner and then some other descent variety.  We will have a Studio - so not much in the way of cooking at the resort.
> Also, what is recommended for heading to the beach? Can you take coolers with drinks (alcohol - beer/ coolers)? And how far is the drive if you are hauling your own cooler, umbrella and beach chairs?
> Thanks in advance for any help! We are excited to see first hand the Disney Magic that is HHI! This will be our first vacation outside of WDW in 6 years. While we will miss our DVC "home" at OKW, we are excited for a truly relaxing vacation before the big 2021 Celebration trip to Beach Club Resort!
> 
> FYI: We are driving from PA - so will have a car on property. I have heard that parking is still free, correct?


You'll likely get many recommendations and, truly, most of the recommended places will actually be good. We drive from VA just about every summer, and here are our favorites.
*Skull Creek Boathouse: *We've tried many places over the years; however, we keep coming back to Boathouse (not to be confused with nearby Dockside which is owned by same company but lacks the character and uniqueness of Boathouse). Good, fresh seafood selection, including one of the best boils around. Moderately priced. You can't make reservations, so either go early or be prepared to wait awhile. Since it's just two of us, we often will go inside (they have both inside and outside seating) and see if two spots at the bar are open. You can get the same food and not wait as long that way.
*Fish Camp on Broad Creek:* A new favorite. Excellent selection of oysters, scenic outdoor seating, good service. Wine selection is one of the better ones. Not extensive, but full of hidden gems, such as a moderately priced Sauvignon Blanc from Marlborough. 
*Hudson's: *A caveat here. We've enjoyed it in the past--fresh selections--but our last trip there the food wasn't prepared well, didn't seem as fresh as usual. However, it could have been an off night. Also, I've read they have a new outdoor seating area with nice views. 
*Scott's: *I mention it mostly because it's right across the bridge from the Disney resort, so less than a five-minute walk. Otherwise, we found the food average, not bad, just average. The lone exception was their crab cake--I've lived on both coasts, including five years in MD and four years in AK--and it's one of the better crab cakes I've had. 

As my wife and I currently live in the mountains of southwest VA, fresh seafood is not something we see a lot of unless we drive for hours. So, while at HHI, we mostly do seafood/fish restaurants. However, there are numerous places to get menus that aren't seafood-centric.  Our favorite spot is *OMBRA Cucina, *about a mile past Shelter Cove, so perhaps a 3-4 minute drive. It's upscale Italian, consistently placing in top four or five restaurants on the island. While upscale, it's not snooty or condescending. The food is fresh, authentically prepared, and is paired with a topnotch wine list. Chef Michael also ranks among the top chefs at HHI. 

Disney's Beach House is right at 1.5 miles from the resort proper. It's an easy drive, but parking can get scarce later in the day. Obviously, the shuttle is another option, leaving approximately every 20 minutes. Or, you can bike or walk. Now, if you're hauling things, biking and walking become problematic. Still, both are easy enough to do given the magnificent trail system at HHI--the bike/walking path even goes UNDER the main roadway near the entrance to Shelter Cove. As for what to bring, as noted, I believe it's illegal to have alcoholic beverages on the beach. . .technically. As another suggested, if you're discreet, I think you're fine. Others may have more to say about this. You can rent chairs and umbrellas from the lifeguards stationed up and down the beach. Pool towels are provided by Disney for the pools at both the main resort and the Beach House; however, you'll need to bring your own beach towels. 

Finally, there is the Shelter Cove Shopping Center, the outskirts of which you can walk to in 10 minutes. That works for us since a relatively new standalone Starbucks sits right there, so that's our morning walk: to and from Starbucks to get a latte. If you keep on past Starbucks, there are numerous shops, restaurants of all sorts, and both a Kroger and a Whole Foods. It's a spread out center, so while Starbucks can be reached in 10 minutes, the Kroger will take you another 5 minutes and Whole Foods yet another 5 minutes.

The resort itself has numerous activities and play areas containing yard games such as bocci ball, a putting green, shuffleboard, basketball, and corn hole to name a few. Tide Me Over is a good QS--they're Mickey waffles are made to order! And what we enjoy most about the resort--outside of the ability to simply relax--are the CMs. They are without peer. Friendly, helpful, and simply fantastic in most regards.  Have fun!!


----------



## tgree9369

sleepydog25 said:


> You'll likely get many recommendations and, truly, most of the recommended places will actually be good. We drive from VA just about every summer, and here are our favorites.
> *Skull Creek Boathouse: *We've tried many places over the years; however, we keep coming back to Boathouse (not to be confused with nearby Dockside which is owned by same company but lacks the character and uniqueness of Boathouse). Good, fresh seafood selection, including one of the best boils around. Moderately priced. You can't make reservations, so either go early or be prepared to wait awhile. Since it's just two of us, we often will go inside (they have both inside and outside seating) and see if two spots at the bar are open. You can get the same food and not wait as long that way.
> *Fish Camp on Broad Creek:* A new favorite. Excellent selection of oysters, scenic outdoor seating, good service. Wine selection is one of the better ones. Not extensive, but full of hidden gems, such as a moderately priced Sauvignon Blanc from Marlborough.
> *Hudson's: *A caveat here. We've enjoyed it in the past--fresh selections--but our last trip there the food wasn't prepared well, didn't seem as fresh as usual. However, it could have been an off night. Also, I've read they have a new outdoor seating area with nice views.
> *Scott's: *I mention it mostly because it's right across the bridge from the Disney resort, so less than a five-minute walk. Otherwise, we found the food average, not bad, just average. The lone exception was their crab cake--I've lived on both coasts, including five years in MD and four years in AK--and it's one of the better crab cakes I've had.
> 
> As my wife and I currently live in the mountains of southwest VA, fresh seafood is not something we see a lot of unless we drive for hours. So, while at HHI, we mostly do seafood/fish restaurants. However, there are numerous places to get menus that aren't seafood-centric.  Our favorite spot is *OMBRA Cucina, *about a mile past Shelter Cove, so perhaps a 3-4 minute drive. It's upscale Italian, consistently placing in top four or five restaurants on the island. While upscale, it's not snooty or condescending. The food is fresh, authentically prepared, and is paired with a topnotch wine list. Chef Michael also ranks among the top chefs at HHI.
> 
> Disney's Beach House is right at 1.5 miles from the resort proper. It's an easy drive, but parking can get scarce later in the day. Obviously, the shuttle is another option, leaving approximately every 20 minutes. Or, you can bike or walk. Now, if you're hauling things, biking and walking become problematic. Still, both are easy enough to do given the magnificent trail system at HHI--the bike/walking path even goes UNDER the main roadway near the entrance to Shelter Cove. As for what to bring, as noted, I believe it's illegal to have alcoholic beverages on the beach. . .technically. As another suggested, if you're discreet, I think you're fine. Others may have more to say about this. You can rent chairs and umbrellas from the lifeguards stationed up and down the beach. Pool towels are provided by Disney for the pools at both the main resort and the Beach House; however, you'll need to bring your own beach towels.
> 
> Finally, there is the Shelter Cove Shopping Center, the outskirts of which you can walk to in 10 minutes. That works for us since a relatively new standalone Starbucks sits right there, so that's our morning walk: to and from Starbucks to get a latte. If you keep on past Starbucks, there are numerous shops, restaurants of all sorts, and both a Kroger and a Whole Foods. It's a spread out center, so while Starbucks can be reached in 10 minutes, the Kroger will take you another 5 minutes and Whole Foods yet another 5 minutes.
> 
> The resort itself has numerous activities and play areas containing yard games such as bocci ball, a putting green, shuffleboard, basketball, and corn hole to name a few. Tide Me Over is a good QS--they're Mickey waffles are made to order! And what we enjoy most about the resort--outside of the ability to simply relax--are the CMs. They are without peer. Friendly, helpful, and simply fantastic in most regards.  Have fun!!


TY @sleepydog25 ! This helps tremendously! Again, as I mentioned above, we have done WDW every year for the past 6 years and just wanted a break before the Big 50th in 2021. We wanted to still have the Disney Magic but in a more relaxed environment. I grew up going to Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head Island, so I knew the vacation would be more relaxed but reading and hearing that this resort, in particular, does Disney proud - has made my decision much easier. I think WDW could take a look at the CMs at HHI and learn a thing or two. That has been my biggest complaint with WDW, it's starting to loose it's guests focus. It will be interesting to see if our 2 boys (12 & 15) will get the whole relaxing thing after be used to WDW. We all needed a break from the rope drops and scheduled dinners - but we just couldn't do a year without experiencing some Pixie Dust!


----------



## sleepydog25

tgree9369 said:


> TY @sleepydog25 ! This helps tremendously! Again, as I mentioned above, we have done WDW every year for the past 6 years and just wanted a break before the Big 50th in 2021. We wanted to still have the Disney Magic but in a more relaxed environment. I grew up going to Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head Island, so I knew the vacation would be more relaxed but reading and hearing that this resort, in particular, does Disney proud - has made my decision much easier. I think WDW could take a look at the CMs at HHI and learn a thing or two. That has been my biggest complaint with WDW, it's starting to loose it's guests focus. It will be interesting to see if our 2 boys (12 & 15) will get the whole relaxing thing after be used to WDW. We all needed a break from the rope drops and scheduled dinners - but we just couldn't do a year without experiencing some Pixie Dust!


Glad to help out, and I hope others chime in since there are lots of great suggestions out there, I'm certain. Almost universally, kids of all ages love HHI and the laid back vibe. One thing it stresses, as you may have gathered, is to enjoy your family on vacation rather than enjoying a vacation with your family. No rope drops, no EMHs, no FPs, no tens of thousands of your closest friends attempting to squeeze through turnstiles or watch a fireworks show. Instead, you can go crabbing off the pier at the resort (free though you toss the crabs back); go kayaking; go biking; swim in either pool (we've never seen either overly crowded); boogie board in the ocean; nap under an umbrella while your kids boogie board in the ocean; play miniature golf (there's one nearby); do the campfire; take a tour; play a family corn hole tournament or shuffleboard tournament or H-O-R-S-E at the b-ball court. . .and the list goes on. Even though you're in a studio, there are numerous charcoal grills scattered throughout the resort, and people use them all the time. Hardly a night goes by you don't smell burgers, dogs, steaks, or even fish being cooked over open flames. Meanwhile, there are enough Disney touches to make it fun, from the front entrance, to the lobby, to small touches in the room, to the small gift shop, to the aforementioned Mickey waffles, and, of course, to the amazing CMs. I hope you and your family enjoy your stay it as much as we do.  And, yes, mainstream WDW could learn a ton from the CMs at Disney HHI. Yes, it's a different animal and far fewer people. But, at one time, WDW did stress great CM interaction and helpfulness. Now, Disney prefers to let the major stockholders' demands influence their decisions which, in turn, has fueled the reduction in services overall. . .let's just hope that pervasive thinking never reached HHI.


----------



## BP Roo

tgree9369 said:


> TY @sleepydog25 ! This helps tremendously! Again, as I mentioned above, we have done WDW every year for the past 6 years and just wanted a break before the Big 50th in 2021. We wanted to still have the Disney Magic but in a more relaxed environment. I grew up going to Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head Island, so I knew the vacation would be more relaxed but reading and hearing that this resort, in particular, does Disney proud - has made my decision much easier. I think WDW could take a look at the CMs at HHI and learn a thing or two. That has been my biggest complaint with WDW, it's starting to loose it's guests focus. It will be interesting to see if our 2 boys (12 & 15) will get the whole relaxing thing after be used to WDW. We all needed a break from the rope drops and scheduled dinners - but we just couldn't do a year without experiencing some Pixie Dust!



We did HHI this past May for this very reason: Disney magic without the fast pace of the theme parks. We rented four nights DVC sandwiched between stops in Savannah and Charleston. While we loved all three areas, we really wished we had spent more time on Hilton Head. There is so much to do at the resort. And the Atlantic is so much warmer than the Pacific, even in early May. The CMs there are as advertised. We were so impressed that this stay convinced us to finally buy into DVC. We ended up buying Boardwalk and Grand Californian, but would buy HHI in a flash if we could ever get direct flights from KC.
We ate all of our breakfasts and lunches at the resort. Signals and Tide have small menus but a lot of great stuff we wanted to try. Having a vegetarian in our party limits the restaurant selection a bit (especially seafood places), but we did enjoy Salty Dog Café. It definitely has that touristy Disney feel to it, even though it is in Sea Pines.


----------



## OffToDWD

We haven't been to HHI but thinking of going next June after spending a week in Disney World parks.  It looks to be a great place to just chill and enjoy life with the family!  I see some mention of crabbing which sounds super fun (especially for my 6 year old!)... when is the crabbing season?  Any special "tools" needed to do it?  Also, are items like boogie boards, sand toys, bikes included (or any outdoor activity items) with the resort or easily rented?  Many thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

OffToDWD said:


> We haven't been to HHI but thinking of going next June after spending a week in Disney World parks.  It looks to be a great place to just chill and enjoy life with the family!  I see some mention of crabbing which sounds super fun (especially for my 6 year old!)... when is the crabbing season?  Any special "tools" needed to do it?  Also, are items like boogie boards, sand toys, bikes included (or any outdoor activity items) with the resort or easily rented?  Many thanks!


I can give you partial answers. Not exactly sure when crabbing season begins, but you'll be safe by June. The resort usually does a crabbing session each day (you can ask for times), and they provide everything--bait, trap, and a quick explanation. It's simple. You (or usually the CM) affixes the bait to the trap, and you lower it into the water. Wait. Pull up when a crab goes for the bait. My wife and I went out one afternoon, and literally within five minutes, she had caught a crab. The CM will usually put them in a container which she/he then dumps back into the water once the session is over. It would be great fun for a 6-year old. You can rent bikes and kayaks, for sure, but there may be other items, as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Travel60

OffToDWD said:


> We haven't been to HHI but thinking of going next June after spending a week in Disney World parks.  It looks to be a great place to just chill and enjoy life with the family!  I see some mention of crabbing which sounds super fun (especially for my 6 year old!)... when is the crabbing season?  Any special "tools" needed to do it?  Also, are items like boogie boards, sand toys, bikes included (or any outdoor activity items) with the resort or easily rented?  Many thanks!


The resort has two parts.  The main resort is on Broad Creek, not the beach.  All the rooms are here. This is where you can fish and crab (I've never done the group thing, just got the tools (net, poles, bait) from the activities deck). They also do kayak excursions from here.  

Then there is a beach house just over a mile away.  There is a shuttle or you can easily drive or bike. Both have pools and quick food eating places.  The beach house also has a bar.  Both have community rooms where activities are held (t-shirt decorating, pillow cases, etc.).  

At the main resort there are activities scattered about...basketball court, bocce ball, bean bag toss, etc.  A couple of times a week is a campfire that ends with s'mores.  There are outside movies most nights.  

Just got back from week with grandkids...they loved it.


----------



## Fantasia79

Booked our first trip to HHI!  I have 3 nights in a 1br (waitlisted for studio), and 3 nights in a studio for a total of 6 nights.  Going Late March/Early April.  We’re from Chicago, so I’m sure it’ll be warmer than home.

Trying to learn more about the area and resort.  Hoping to fly into either Charleston, Savanna or HH.  Just depends on times and prices.  Renting a car and bringing a car seat.  

My daughter will be nearly 5 when we are there, she loves the parks, so hoping to make this a great trip for her.  

Any recommendations are welcomed.  Very excited there is both a Starbucks & Whole Foods close by!


----------



## Fantasia79

Booked our first trip to HHI!  I have 3 nights in a 1br (waitlisted for studio), and 3 nights in a studio for a total of 6 nights.  Going Late March/Early April.  We’re from Chicago, so I’m sure it’ll be warmer than home.

Trying to learn more about the area and resort.  Hoping to fly into either Charleston, Savanna or HH.  Just depends on times and prices.  Renting a car and bringing a car seat.  

My daughter will be nearly 5 when we are there, she loves the parks, so hoping to make this a great trip for her.  

Any recommendations are welcomed.  Very excited there is both a Starbucks & Whole Foods close by!


----------



## OffToDWD

sleepydog25 said:


> I can give you partial answers. Not exactly sure when crabbing season begins, but you'll be safe by June. The resort usually does a crabbing session each day (you can ask for times), and they provide everything--bait, trap, and a quick explanation. It's simple. You (or usually the CM) affixes the bait to the trap, and you lower it into the water. Wait. Pull up when a crab goes for the bait. My wife and I went out one afternoon, and literally within five minutes, she had caught a crab. The CM will usually put them in a container which she/he then dumps back into the water once the session is over. It would be great fun for a 6-year old. You can rent bikes and kayaks, for sure, but there may be other items, as well. Enjoy!





Travel60 said:


> The resort has two parts.  The main resort is on Broad Creek, not the beach.  All the rooms are here. This is where you can fish and crab (I've never done the group thing, just got the tools (net, poles, bait) from the activities deck). They also do kayak excursions from here.
> 
> Then there is a beach house just over a mile away.  There is a shuttle or you can easily drive or bike. Both have pools and quick food eating places.  The beach house also has a bar.  Both have community rooms where activities are held (t-shirt decorating, pillow cases, etc.).
> 
> At the main resort there are activities scattered about...basketball court, bocce ball, bean bag toss, etc.  A couple of times a week is a campfire that ends with s'mores.  There are outside movies most nights.
> 
> Just got back from week with grandkids...they loved it.



Thank you!  This is super helpful!  Can't wait to go


----------



## sleepydog25

Fantasia79 said:


> Booked our first trip to HHI!  I have 3 nights in a 1br (waitlisted for studio), and 3 nights in a studio for a total of 6 nights.  Going Late March/Early April.  We’re from Chicago, so I’m sure it’ll be warmer than home.
> 
> Trying to learn more about the area and resort.  Hoping to fly into either Charleston, Savanna or HH.  Just depends on times and prices.  Renting a car and bringing a car seat.
> 
> My daughter will be nearly 5 when we are there, she loves the parks, so hoping to make this a great trip for her.
> 
> Any recommendations are welcomed.  Very excited there is both a Starbucks & Whole Foods close by!


If you scroll back a ways, there are plenty of great suggestions, but at the risk of being repetitive of earlier posts, you *will *be within easy walking distance of the Starbucks and Kroger; within an easy bike, shuttle bus ride, or drive to the beach house; and within an easy drive to many excellent restaurants. I would also suggest you cook your own version of a low country boil while you have a full kitchen in the 1BR. You can buy some good seafood from Barnacle Bill's just down the road from the resort, or Kroger usually has a solid selection, too. 

The resort has the best CMs anywhere, hands down. There are two QS places, one at the beach house and one at the main resort. Tide Me Over (the main resort) has made-to-order Mickey waffles, so that's a bonus. Plenty of activities at the main resort--just check with the front desk. 

As for restaurants, while there are many from which to choose, I'd recommend Skull Creek Boathouse (not Dockside which is fine but not as good), Fish Camp on Broad Creek, and OMBRA Cucina (just a mile or so down the road from the resort). Scott's Fish Market is just across the bridge from the resort--literally a 3-minute walk--but there food is just average save for the crab cakes. Social Bakery is over there, too, and it has very good, albeit expensive, pastries, quiche, and other such items. 

HHI is all about relaxation, not going gung-ho all day at a park. Kick back, slow down, and enjoy being with family.


----------



## teawar

We have rented points for the past 2 years to stay over the 4th of July at DVC HHI and are totally in love with the place. My now 7 year old feels like all of the lifeguards/rec staff are her best friends. Several CMs remembered her from the year before (and she is a shy kid). The Big Dipper Pool area is great with activities throughout the day (some are paid). There are a lot of nature walks and learning sessions you can attend. My child has checked out every dog book in our library to learn more about golden retrievers, like Shadow, the resident canine, and is trying to convince us to get one. This place is magical in it’s own way and will give your family the chance to reconnect without rushing everywhere! We love the parks but HHI is now something we want to do forever!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I do not own DVC yet. We just got back today from Disney's Hilton Head Resort (Glad today was our checkout as they closed it down and evacuated it at noon due to Dorian). I have been throwing the idea around about buying DVC but I am 53 so how many more years can I get out of it? I now decided to get with an agent and pull the trigger because of HHI. My girls had the best time as did me and my wife. Everything about this resort was perfect! We had a great time at the beach and the food at the beach house was better than expected. We especially loved the Disney vibe and the pool dance parties! On our last night we got to meet Shadow and sit with him for about 15 minutes and now my girls want a golden retriever lol. Also I love the fact that we were able to walk over to Scotts Fish market and listen to a live band after dinner. I asked my girls (age 5 and 8) if they had more fun at HH then they do at WDW and they said they did! We have a few trips coming up at the world and they asked if we could go back to HHI instead so that was enough for me to realize that some of the best vacations are outside of Disney World. Now to decide if I want to buy direct (if HHI is available) or resale. But for now I went ahead and rented points again to secure a trip in April. Time to do my homework!


----------



## sleepydog25

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I do not own DVC yet. We just got back today from Disney's Hilton Head Resort (Glad today was our checkout as they closed it down and evacuated it at noon due to Dorian). I have been throwing the idea around about buying DVC but I am 53 so how many more years can I get out of it? I now decided to get with an agent and pull the trigger because of HHI. My girls had the best time as did me and my wife. Everything about this resort was perfect! We had a great time at the beach and the food at the beach house was better than expected. We especially loved the Disney vibe and the pool dance parties! On our last night we got to meet Shadow and sit with him for about 15 minutes and now my girls want a golden retriever lol. Also I love the fact that we were able to walk over to Scotts Fish market and listen to a live band after dinner. I asked my girls (age 5 and 8) if they had more fun at HH then they do at WDW and they said they did! We have a few trips coming up at the world and they asked if we could go back to HHI instead so that was enough for me to realize that some of the best vacations are outside of Disney World. Now to decide if I want to buy direct (if HHI is available) or resale. But for now I went ahead and rented points again to secure a trip in April. Time to do my homework!


That's a fun story! We, too, have been considering adding on HHI points (we've owned at VWL for about 15 years). Here are some random things to consider that cropped up while I was reading your post:
- While age should be a consideration, statistically speaking, you should have quite a number of years left to enjoy DVC. I can't answer for anyone if the cost of DVC is worth it based on remaining years either of life or of a particular contract, however. 
- Remember, HHI has some of the highest dues of any resort, mostly due to the nature of its location which is often, certainly in the past few years, in the middle of hurricane alley. Those dues will go up each year, some years quite sharply, so just be prepared to pay those for the remaining years of the contract. 
- I agree that in many ways, a vacation at HHI is far better than at WDW.  Still, it's worth noting that at some point(s) down the road, your family will likely want to go back to the World. If so, then owning at HHI will only give you the 7-month booking window which could be problematic during numerous high demand times. Even so, there are usually rooms to be found at SSR, OKW, and often AKL except during really tough to get windows such as the holidays, for example. 
- If you love HHI (obviously you do), then I'd rather have the 11-month booking window there and 7-month at the World than, say, owning a WDW resort and trying to get in to HHI at 7 months during the summer or spring break. 
- Resale vs. direct is something to study carefully. With infrequent exceptions, buying resale is going to cost you far less than buying direct from Disney. I mean thousands of dollars. The perks of buying direct from Disney do NOT offer you enough savings to make it worthwhile, especially since said perks can be withdrawn at any time as they have through the years (e.g., free valet parking). Now, if you want the cachet of owning a blue card and having those perks, then that's your business and more power to you. Just know that you will likely be leaving thousands of dollars saved on the floor. 
- One of the things you lose with buying resale is that you wouldn't be able to book any of the new resorts currently in the queue, such as Riviera and Reflections. Still, you will be able to book into any of the previous Group of 14 which offers quite a library of wonderful resorts. 
- Some people opt to buy a larger contract resale, then go with the minimum buy-in of points direct. That direct buy then gives you the perks and allows those direct points to be used to book the new resorts. 
- Finally, in terms of advice, be wary of buying a large contract. They work fine, but should the need arise to sell it down the road, they are harder to unload and generally fetch lower prices on the resale market. That's why you often see 400+ point contracts languishing on the resale sites. Although the cost per point is cheaper, multiply that cost by 400, 500, or more, and the contract becomes quite expensive. Many opt to buy a couple of smaller contracts (same Use Year is wise) in case they want to downsize later, say when kids have grown and flown the coop. 

Best wishes to you! You're smart to do research. Many don't.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

sleepydog25 said:


> That's a fun story! We, too, have been considering adding on HHI points (we've owned at VWL for about 15 years). Here are some random things to consider that cropped up while I was reading your post:
> - While age should be a consideration, statistically speaking, you should have quite a number of years left to enjoy DVC. I can't answer for anyone if the cost of DVC is worth it based on remaining years either of life or of a particular contract, however.
> - Remember, HHI has some of the highest dues of any resort, mostly due to the nature of its location which is often, certainly in the past few years, in the middle of hurricane alley. Those dues will go up each year, some years quite sharply, so just be prepared to pay those for the remaining years of the contract.
> - I agree that in many ways, a vacation at HHI is far better than at WDW.  Still, it's worth noting that at some point(s) down the road, your family will likely want to go back to the World. If so, then owning at HHI will only give you the 7-month booking window which could be problematic during numerous high demand times. Even so, there are usually rooms to be found at SSR, OKW, and often AKL except during really tough to get windows such as the holidays, for example.
> - If you love HHI (obviously you do), then I'd rather have the 11-month booking window there and 7-month at the World than, say, owning a WDW resort and trying to get in to HHI at 7 months during the summer or spring break.
> - Resale vs. direct is something to study carefully. With infrequent exceptions, buying resale is going to cost you far less than buying direct from Disney. I mean thousands of dollars. The perks of buying direct from Disney do NOT offer you enough savings to make it worthwhile, especially since said perks can be withdrawn at any time as they have through the years (e.g., free valet parking). Now, if you want the cachet of owning a blue card and having those perks, then that's your business and more power to you. Just know that you will likely be leaving thousands of dollars saved on the floor.
> - One of the things you lose with buying resale is that you wouldn't be able to book any of the new resorts currently in the queue, such as Riviera and Reflections. Still, you will be able to book into any of the previous Group of 14 which offers quite a library of wonderful resorts.
> - Some people opt to buy a larger contract resale, then go with the minimum buy-in of points direct. That direct buy then gives you the perks and allows those direct points to be used to book the new resorts.
> - Finally, in terms of advice, be wary of buying a large contract. They work fine, but should the need arise to sell it down the road, they are harder to unload and generally fetch lower prices on the resale market. That's why you often see 400+ point contracts languishing on the resale sites. Although the cost per point is cheaper, multiply that cost by 400, 500, or more, and the contract becomes quite expensive. Many opt to buy a couple of smaller contracts (same Use Year is wise) in case they want to downsize later, say when kids have grown and flown the coop.
> 
> Best wishes to you! You're smart to do research. Many don't.



Thanks for the insight and advice!  We take 3-4 vacations a year, 1 big one Christmas week, smaller ones spring break and fall break and then try to work one in right before school. The one problem with buying DVC is my wife. She is totally spoiled on WDW Club Level and I know the only way to get it with DVC is if we book a room in the Kilimanjaro Club at AKL and I have heard that is a hard one to get. So I have been kicking around the idea of buying a small contract on the resale market at HHI with just enough points to stay 5-6 nights which we could split into 2 small weekend stays. That way we could get the AP discount and still book Yacht Club or Beach Club CL as a regular guest and she's happy Plus with AP we get 30-40% off the room so it's totally worth it imo. This past weekend we arrived at HHI on Friday and checked out Monday and it was just enough beach time so when we left we were satisfied. We are only 4 hours away in Georgia so weekend trips are easy enough.  Lots more research to go! Any more advise is appreciated!  Thanks again!!

Edit:  I just read what perks I will NOT get with resale and I like perks so I'm going to look at buying direct.


----------



## sleepydog25

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Thanks for the insight and advice!  We take 3-4 vacations a year, 1 big one Christmas week, smaller ones spring break and fall break and then try to work one in right before school. The one problem with buying DVC is my wife. She is totally spoiled on WDW Club Level and I know the only way to get it with DVC is if we book a room in the Kilimanjaro Club at AKL and I have heard that is a hard one to get. So I have been kicking around the idea of buying a small contract on the resale market at HHI with just enough points to stay 5-6 nights which we could split into 2 small weekend stays. That way we could get the AP discount and still book Yacht Club or Beach Club CL as a regular guest and she's happy Plus with AP we get 30-40% off the room so it's totally worth it imo. This past weekend we arrived at HHI on Friday and checked out Monday and it was just enough beach time so when we left we were satisfied. We are only 4 hours away in Georgia so weekend trips are easy enough.  Lots more research to go! Any more advise is appreciated!  Thanks again!!
> 
> Edit:  I just read what perks I will NOT get with resale and I like perks so I'm going to look at buying direct.


It does appear buying a smaller contract to allow a couple of weekend trips a year would be ideal for you. And, you're correct, those AKL CL rooms through DVC are extremely difficult to book since there are so few. 

As for the perks, that is a personal choice, and I understand people liking those. Still, I would caution you to really price out what you get as perks via DVC direct as opposed to resale. 
- Discounts: yep, on merchandise but it's generally only 10%, so you'd have to buy a ton of stuff over the years to make up the difference between resale vs direct
- Restaurants: as AP holders, we find the TIW is an all-around better deal than the discounts offered by DVC membership
- Functions: yes, there are members only functions that no longer include the more recent resale buyers; however, those are often crowded, don't offer a lot of exclusivity
- Cruising: no, you won't be able to use points to cruise if you buy resale, but anyone who has owned DVC for long will tell you that using points to book a cruise is not an optimum deal as the points needed are tremendously expensive, something like 300+ points for ONE person for a 3 or 4-night cruise. Plus, you have to pay them a $95 fee on top of that. 

My primary issue with buying direct is solely the price. A quick glance at a couple of 100-150 point contracts for HHI show them listing between $88-$99 per point. From Disney, you won't get in for under $170-$175 unless they opt to offer some amazing deal. At just 100 points, if you buy resale, you could get those 100 points for roughly $9-$10K. The same points from Disney will run you a cool $17K. For me, and again this is just me personally, there's no way we could make back that $7K difference with 10% off merchandise, 10-20% off some restaurants, and various "free" DVC functions. Still, if you've crunched the numbers, and they work for you, then best wishes going forward, sincerely. 

As for other advice, a lot of people enjoy DVC so much, they want to add on more points down the road. It's lovingly called "addonitis" on the DIS.  Just be aware that having the same UY should you add on in the future makes things easier to keep track of. And then there are those pesky dues again. Unless you buy into the same resort, also be aware that you can only use the points at a particular resort for the 11-month booking window. Say, for example, you buy HHI then later add on AKL. Your AKL points can only be used for HHI at the 7-month point and vice versa. 

Again, keep researching and best of luck to you in your journey!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

sleepydog25 said:


> It does appear buying a smaller contract to allow a couple of weekend trips a year would be ideal for you. And, you're correct, those AKL CL rooms through DVC are extremely difficult to book since there are so few.
> 
> As for the perks, that is a personal choice, and I understand people liking those. Still, I would caution you to really price out what you get as perks via DVC direct as opposed to resale.
> - Discounts: yep, on merchandise but it's generally only 10%, so you'd have to buy a ton of stuff over the years to make up the difference between resale vs direct
> - Restaurants: as AP holders, we find the TIW is an all-around better deal than the discounts offered by DVC membership
> - Functions: yes, there are members only functions that no longer include the more recent resale buyers; however, those are often crowded, don't offer a lot of exclusivity
> - Cruising: no, you won't be able to use points to cruise if you buy resale, but anyone who has owned DVC for long will tell you that using points to book a cruise is not an optimum deal as the points needed are tremendously expensive, something like 300+ points for ONE person for a 3 or 4-night cruise. Plus, you have to pay them a $95 fee on top of that.
> 
> My primary issue with buying direct is solely the price. A quick glance at a couple of 100-150 point contracts for HHI show them listing between $88-$99 per point. From Disney, you won't get in for under $170-$175 unless they opt to offer some amazing deal. At just 100 points, if you buy resale, you could get those 100 points for roughly $9-$10K. The same points from Disney will run you a cool $17K. For me, and again this is just me personally, there's no way we could make back that $7K difference with 10% off merchandise, 10-20% off some restaurants, and various "free" DVC functions. Still, if you've crunched the numbers, and they work for you, then best wishes going forward, sincerely.
> 
> As for other advice, a lot of people enjoy DVC so much, they want to add on more points down the road. It's lovingly called "addonitis" on the DIS.  Just be aware that having the same UY should you add on in the future makes things easier to keep track of. And then there are those pesky dues again. Unless you buy into the same resort, also be aware that you can only use the points at a particular resort for the 11-month booking window. Say, for example, you buy HHI then later add on AKL. Your AKL points can only be used for HHI at the 7-month point and vice versa.
> 
> Again, keep researching and best of luck to you in your journey!


Back to looking at resale lol.  I get better discounts being an AP so maybe resale is going to work better. More research this week.


----------



## jerseygal

Have an upcoming trip to HH, can't wait, haven't been back in 4 years. Anyone know what studios are in buildings with a Marsh view?
We had a 2 BR dedicated in building 31, 2nd floor, Room 3122, loved it, but that isn't a lock off.
THANKS in advance


----------



## renzmari

Main lodge and Building 12. All/most of the studios and 1 bedrooms are located in those buildings. They are all adjoining rooms and those have nice Marsh views. We were in a really nice studio there last month. Request Marsh view as most important and high floor secondary as the noise from above can be a little loud.


----------



## jerseygal

renzmari said:


> Main lodge and Building 12. All/most of the studios and 1 bedrooms are located in those buildings. They are all adjoining rooms and those have nice Marsh views. We were in a really nice studio there last month. Request Marsh view as most important and high floor secondary as the noise from above can be a little loud.


Thank you! Isn’t Main Lodge for those that can’t climb stairs? We are certainly able to climb stairs.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Building 18 has the most beautiful marsh view, and it has a studio. 
Regarding your question about the main lodge and inability to climb stairs, a few people request it for that reason but most just like the location or get randomly assigned there.  And since 16 of the 21 studios are in the main lodge, you’d probably be assigned there anyways.  Our first several stays we were assigned there, then we learned to love that building plus my mobility decreased, so now we request it.


----------



## renzmari

jerseygal said:


> Thank you! Isn’t Main Lodge for those that can’t climb stairs? We are certainly able to climb stairs.


Yes, but most of the rooms are not accessible rooms and as Simba’s Mom said most of the lock-offs are in those buildings. Have a great time. We had to evacuate from HHI on Monday due to Dorian and missed out on our last 2 days of vacation. But we can’t wait to go back!


----------



## jerseygal

renzmari said:


> Yes, but most of the rooms are not accessible rooms and as Simba’s Mom said most of the lock-offs are in those buildings. Have a great time. We had to evacuate from HHI on Monday due to Dorian and missed out on our last 2 days of vacation. But we can’t wait to go back!


Hope that you GET BACK SOON, a beautiful place!


----------



## LiamsDISMom

Excited to head here for the first time! Does anyone know if cash reservations get daily mousekeeping like the other DVC? What about refills on things like dish soap, paper towels,etc?


----------



## renzmari

LiamsDISMom said:


> Excited to head here for the first time! Does anyone know if cash reservations get daily mousekeeping like the other DVC? What about refills on things like dish soap, paper towels,etc?


When we stayed last year on a cash reservation we did not get any services as you would in WDW. I don't know if that has changed, but that was their policy when I asked at the front desk.


----------



## luvvwl

Does anyone have any history of success with booking a studio at the 7 month point for mid June?  I can see that it's currently available, but our only experience is for 4th of July weekend.  We were hoping for good news that the June timeframe might bring us more success!


----------



## bobbiwoz

luvvwl said:


> Does anyone have any history of success with booking a studio at the 7 month point for mid June?  I can see that it's currently available, but our only experience is for 4th of July weekend.  We were hoping for good news that the June timeframe might bring us more success!


I would not plan on it, but you can try of course!  We bought points there because we wanted to go in summer and never got in at 7 months.  Our first trip there was for cash around Halloween.


----------



## MrsBooch

luvvwl said:


> Does anyone have any history of success with booking a studio at the 7 month point for mid June?  I can see that it's currently available, but our only experience is for 4th of July weekend.  We were hoping for good news that the June timeframe might bring us more success!



We do not own at HHI so we are always doing 7 month bookings - we have not seen studios available at the 7 month mark. 1 bedrooms, yes. 2 Bedrooms for sure. And I am pretty good about getting right on the site at exactly when the booking window opens. But I LOVE the one bedrooms so this isn't an issue for us - if you can swing it with the points it's totally worth it.


----------



## klbrow11

luvvwl said:


> Does anyone have any history of success with booking a studio at the 7 month point for mid June?  I can see that it's currently available, but our only experience is for 4th of July weekend.  We were hoping for good news that the June timeframe might bring us more success!



I have had success with the first week of June twice now. One time though online system was down and it was the same day as presidental election so I may have just been really lucky. But you never know!


----------



## klbrow11

So we put an offer for a smaller contract at DHHIR and it was accepted! Send pixie dust that it goes through. Looking forward to finally having home resort priority and spending more time at our favorite resort!


----------



## luvvwl

MrsBooch said:


> We do not own at HHI so we are always doing 7 month bookings - we have not seen studios available at the 7 month mark. 1 bedrooms, yes. 2 Bedrooms for sure. And I am pretty good about getting right on the site at exactly when the booking window opens. But I LOVE the one bedrooms so this isn't an issue for us - if you can swing it with the points it's totally worth it.




We love having a one bedroom as well, so that's what we've booked!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

We were able to book 1 night in a studio at HHI to stop on our way home from Orlando.  We normally stop about 2 hours further north, but it won't make the second day of driving that much longer and we really wanted to check out the resort to see how we like it and decide if we might try to book a longer stay in the future.  

We'll arrive shortly after lunch and stay for lunch after we check out before getting back on the road.  Not a lot of time, to be sure, but enough to get a feel for the resort and consider future visits.


----------



## sleepydog25

Grumpy by Birth said:


> We were able to book 1 night in a studio at HHI to stop on our way home from Orlando.  We normally stop about 2 hours further north, but it won't make the second day of driving that much longer and we really wanted to check out the resort to see how we like it and decide if we might try to book a longer stay in the future.
> 
> We'll arrive shortly after lunch and stay for lunch after we check out before getting back on the road.  Not a lot of time, to be sure, but enough to get a feel for the resort and consider future visits.


Enjoy! But, expect to want to visit more often once you've stopped there.


----------



## DisM3rmaid

Hey everyone!
My DBF and I are going to HHI for the first time for Valentines day weekend! Just a quick little get away to hold us over and give us a little Disney while we wait for our April WDW trip.  What are some things we need to see and do while we are there? Best places to eat? Any excursion type activities we should do (cold weather permitting)?


----------



## MEK

Going to HHI in less than three weeks and I can't wait.  I have stayed at the resort once in October and once in April. Both stays were wonderful.  I'm really looking forward to the Christmas decorations at the resort and HHI.


----------



## Simba's Mom

We just returned from DHHIR and have a few suggestions for anyone going soon.  REQUEST TOP FLOOR!!!  We had people above us, and it sounded as if they were running and jumping all the time we were there-12 nights.  And yet I know there were about 3 different groups above us, but they all sounded the same-so loud!  Next time we'll ask to move if we don't get top floor.  Also, if you're staying for many nights, bring some toilet paper, nice and soft.  Twelve nights of DHHIR toilet paper doesn't sit well on the butt.  Kroger, nearby, sells nice soft toilet paper.  All I can say about where to eat is any restaurant owned by SERG is very good.


----------



## Murron

We are here now.  Does anyone know if DHHIR is on the list for renovations?  We're in a one bedroom and it's really desperate for an update.  Very dark, dingy and old. On the positive side, the cast members here are nothing short of incredible!


----------



## scottb8888

Spring Break for HHI!  I think we have been there every year for 12 years


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Grumpy by Birth said:


> We were able to book 1 night in a studio at HHI to stop on our way home from Orlando.  We normally stop about 2 hours further north, but it won't make the second day of driving that much longer and we really wanted to check out the resort to see how we like it and decide if we might try to book a longer stay in the future.
> 
> We'll arrive shortly after lunch and stay for lunch after we check out before getting back on the road.  Not a lot of time, to be sure, but enough to get a feel for the resort and consider future visits.





sleepydog25 said:


> Enjoy! But, expect to want to visit more often once you've stopped there.


A second night opened up, and I have a little flexibility in getting home a day later, so we're now doing a 2-night stay at HHI on the way home from WDW!


----------



## GoldenBelle

DisM3rmaid said:


> Hey everyone!
> My DBF and I are going to HHI for the first time for Valentines day weekend! Just a quick little get away to hold us over and give us a little Disney while we wait for our April WDW trip.  What are some things we need to see and do while we are there? Best places to eat? Any excursion type activities we should do (cold weather permitting)?


Social Bakery is amazing! We also liked Bad Biscuit for breakfast and had great meals at Wise Guys and Annie O's. Have a great time!!


----------



## kristenrice

I'm getting excited!  We are heading down for our once-every-three-years trip (I can't believe it's been THREE years!) and this time, my sister and her family are coming with us!  It will be their first time to the Atlantic coast so I am so excited to show them our Hilton Head "home".   We are driving down for Spring Break (first week of April) and leaving Michigan on Friday morning.  We hope to pull into HHI on Sunday afternoon.  We are staying in a 2BR for 4 nights, but my sister and family are leaving on Wednesday to head to the Biltmore Estate on the way back to Michigan.  On Thursday night, my family has to move to a studio because, stupid me forgot to get online right at the 7-month mark to book that last night in the 2BR using our AKV points.  Fortunately, I stalked the website and a studio popped up for that night which saved me a bunch of points AND we got a room.

We are planning a day trip to Savannah and my family will be taking a chartered fishing trip.  Other than that....no plans...just hanging out and making plans day by day.  What a total difference from WDW planning...no ADR's, no FP's, no rope dropping...just hoping for nice weather.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisM3rmaid said:


> Hey everyone!
> My DBF and I are going to HHI for the first time for Valentines day weekend! Just a quick little get away to hold us over and give us a little Disney while we wait for our April WDW trip.  What are some things we need to see and do while we are there? Best places to eat? Any excursion type activities we should do (cold weather permitting)?


Tons of great places to eat in HHI. Our favorites are Skull Creek Boathouse (can't make reservations so go early) and Fish Camp on Broad Creek. Scott's Fish Market is fairly good, and the best thing about them is they're a 4-5 minute walk away over the bridge. The Social Bakery is good but expensive. Close by, as in walking distance, is a Starbucks for coffee in the morning, Poseidon (we found it average; others love it), and a few other decent spots. If you want a bit more upscale, try OMBRA Cucina, an Italian spot about a mile down the main drag from the resort. I'm sure they will do a Valentine's Day special, so check them out on FB. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ClaraBug

My DH and I just purchased DVC (resale) and I was going to plan a girls weekend at Hilton Head in May or early June.  One of the ladies is big into golfing and is excited about going to HHI.  Can you all recommend a golf course for her?  Also a nice restaurant with a good wine selection nearby?


----------



## sleepydog25

ClaraBug said:


> My DH and I just purchased DVC (resale) and I was going to plan a girls weekend at Hilton Head in May or early June.  One of the ladies is big into golfing and is excited about going to HHI.  Can you all recommend a golf course for her?  Also a nice restaurant with a good wine selection nearby?


There a few courses nearby to Disney's resort. The Fazio course is perhaps closest and is a solid course and won't cost a lot--you could actually walk there though if you have clubs, that wouldn't be fun.    As far as wine lists go, any of the nicer restaurants will have a good one. In particular, Charlie's L'Etoile Verte has a very nice wine list and focuses on French wines though has some selections from other wine growing regions. , Michael Anthony's Cucina Italiana has a solid list, as well, and though they say they focus on Italian wines, there list is actually more like a 50-50 split between Italy and the rest of the world, especially California. The best focused wine list we've found (not that we have an exhaustive list, mind you) is OMBRA Cucina whose listing primarily deals with Italian varietals from their many regions and DOCs. The food is marvelous, too.


----------



## ClaraBug

sleepydog25 said:


> There a few courses nearby to Disney's resort. The Fazio course is perhaps closest and is a solid course and won't cost a lot--you could actually walk there though if you have clubs, that wouldn't be fun.    As far as wine lists go, any of the nicer restaurants will have a good one. In particular, Charlie's L'Etoile Verte has a very nice wine list and focuses on French wines though has some selections from other wine growing regions. , Michael Anthony's Cucina Italiana has a solid list, as well, and though they say they focus on Italian wines, there list is actually more like a 50-50 split between Italy and the rest of the world, especially California. The best focused wine list we've found (not that we have an exhaustive list, mind you) is OMBRA Cucina whose listing primarily deals with Italian varietals from their many regions and DOCs. The food is marvelous, too.


Thank You!!  I will take these recommendations to her and see what piques her interest.  I am not a wine person, so I have water or soda.


----------



## ClaraBug

How is the shuttle to the beach? and  is there a shuttle schedule posted somewhere?  is the beach nice or should I drive to a different beach?


----------



## sleepydog25

ClaraBug said:


> How is the shuttle to the beach? and  is there a shuttle schedule posted somewhere?  is the beach nice or should I drive to a different beach?


Hi! Me again. The shuttle runs roughly every 20 minutes (though I forget the hours) and is easy AND convenient. You can also drive to the Disney beach house, but you need to get there fairly early as the parking lot is small. Alternately, you can bike there or even walk, though it's something like 1.5+ miles to get there. The beach itself is very nice, part of the larger beach area in the part of HHI. We've also stayed at the Marriott resort on the beach (a few hundred yards away from the Disney beach house), and we've loved the beach. You can walk a long way in either direction and enjoy a marvelous beach. I wouldn't bother to drive anywhere else as this is an excellent beach.


----------



## Simba's Mom

ClaraBug said:


> My DH and I just purchased DVC (resale) and I was going to plan a girls weekend at Hilton Head in May or early June.  One of the ladies is big into golfing and is excited about going to HHI.  Can you all recommend a golf course for her?  Also a nice restaurant with a good wine selection nearby?



Another good course on the island is Dolphin Head (it  used to be private, but went public a few years ago), in Hilton Head Plantation.  Hilton Head National is just off island, good and usually less expensive.


----------



## MrsBooch

Just popping in to ask if anyone has had experience with going in late march as far as whether or not the Surfman's Sandbar/Beach house Pool Bar would be open? We are going to be flying down on the 21st of March and staying a full week. I did call the front desk but they weren't sure. It sounded like it might be weather dependent? Basically I just want a Mickey Shave Ice hahaha and Pina Collava/the Moonshine drink I had last year in August. 
They did say that the Pool House was open and I know that Signals (the pool house restaurant) is open on weekends. Not sure if that extends to weekdays in March??

Also has anyone flown into Hilton Head airport (not SAV) - it seems pretty small which is fine but I'm wondering about the car rental situation. Is there a place on site or would we have to go offsite?

Thanks!! We have typically driven in the past but now that American does direct flights we are flying.


----------



## NYCANC

MrsBooch said:


> Just popping in to ask if anyone has had experience with going in late march as far as whether or not the Surfman's Sandbar/Beach house Pool Bar would be open? We are going to be flying down on the 21st of March and staying a full week. I did call the front desk but they weren't sure. It sounded like it might be weather dependent? Basically I just want a Mickey Shave Ice hahaha and Pina Collava/the Moonshine drink I had last year in August.
> They did say that the Pool House was open and I know that Signals (the pool house restaurant) is open on weekends. Not sure if that extends to weekdays in March??
> 
> Also has anyone flown into Hilton Head airport (not SAV) - it seems pretty small which is fine but I'm wondering about the car rental situation. Is there a place on site or would we have to go offsite?
> 
> Thanks!! We have typically driven in the past but now that American does direct flights we are flying.



We were there for Spring Break 2 years ago- Beach House was open/pool/restaurant but not the bar.


----------



## n2mm

We stayed here for the first time in January.  After 100s of trips to WDW, we decided to drive (first time) from the dc area.  We stopped at HH 2 nights down and 1 night home. We enjoyed it.  The CMs were the nicest we’ve ever encountered.  Everyone was so helpful and full of information and advice for the area.  We are thinking of doing it again.  I must admit that the rooms look a little shabby.  The sofa looked so bad, it needed to be thrown out years ago.  Those are easy fixes.  You can’t beat the points in January!


----------



## Simba's Mom

My guess is that the bar at the Beach House isn't open between November and April-that's because I didn't even know that there was supposedly a bar at the Beach House, and we've been there at least 17 times, between November and April, never in the summer or early fall.


----------



## Tinkaroo

We are headed to our Spring Break "home" tomorrow, and we can't wait!  ? for anyone who has been there in the last couple of weeks - any issues with getting groceries (specifically bottled water) at Kroger's or other grocery stores?  Here in TX, the hysteria over the corona virus has seriously cleared out store shelves  and I'm just wondering if we'll have a hard time getting our usual supplies when we're there.  Thanks for any recon!


----------



## scottb8888

We checked in yesterday.  Quiet, but nice.  Supplies were not a problem.


----------



## Tinkaroo

scottb8888 said:


> We checked in yesterday.  Quiet, but nice.  Supplies were not a problem.


That's a relief to hear!  Thank you!


----------



## kmeurs521

Ohh how I miss HH. My family has been going since 1998, my husband and I got engaged there in 2014, it was supposed to be my daughter's 1st vacation last September, but the hurricane sent us home a few hours after we arrived  Really hoping to go in May 2021 for our 5 year anniversary


----------



## Suzabella

I feel your pain.  We were also evacuated in September.  We were scheduled to be there the last week of March but that was cancelled. We rescheduled for end of April and that was also cancelled.  At this point, we just hope to get to use our points somewhere before they expire but it won't be at HHI because they are booked up through the end of our use year.  Still blessed to have this 'problem'.


----------



## cmrdgrs

My BFF and I take an annual trip to HHI over the 4th of July.  Hoping the resort opens by mid-June so we can keep our trip!  Additionally this trip uses banked HHI points -- I'd love not to lose them.  I have an AUG UY so if the resort is closed I won't have very many opportunities to use them elsewhere before they expire.


----------



## Suzabella

August UY here also.


----------



## dvcterry

ClaraBug said:


> How is the shuttle to the beach? and  is there a shuttle schedule posted somewhere?  is the beach nice or should I drive to a different beach?


This is a beautiful and relaxing walk or bike ride from the resort to the beach house and I highly, highly recommend you try this at least once.  Follow the path and you will enjoy it.  I'll post some pics of the beach below.


----------



## dvcterry

Pics along the path to Beach House & Beach


----------



## MrsBooch

I just wanted to come and post - reminisce about our fave resort. Still sad that we had to cancel our Spring Break in March.

Here are some of our fave places at HHI:





Right outside of Tide Me Over and the main pool, we loved grabbing some food/snacks/beverages and just sitting here and taking it all in. Also i LOVED that they play Disney music and sometimes even ride soundtracks on the speakers here. 

And of course the obligatory stop in the shop to check out pins, and merch! (and snacks to take home) Oh how i wish we had more of those mickey shaped rice crispie treats right about now!




You have to get Mickey Waffles - and they are SO PERFECT. Especially with the view above.



My son went down that slide about 500 times after he got brave enough to try it one time - then the amazing CM's, who helped him get his courage up, named him King of the Slide, and gave him a pin that said it, and a bucket of candy. It was the cutest - we love the CM's here!



I mean - nothing gets better than this. Right outside our room. 


This is the pool at the Beach House - it's in the shape of an H. We loved the bar here - we had the moonshine drink and WOAH - it put some hair on our chest. But it was so good!


----------



## teawar

Hilton Head is the best!


----------



## JereMary

MrsBooch said:


> I just wanted to come and post - reminisce about our fave resort. Still sad that we had to cancel our Spring Break in March.
> 
> Here are some of our fave places at HHI:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 491624
> 
> Right outside of Tide Me Over and the main pool, we loved grabbing some food/snacks/beverages and just sitting here and taking it all in. Also i LOVED that they play Disney music and sometimes even ride soundtracks on the speakers here.
> 
> And of course the obligatory stop in the shop to check out pins, and merch! (and snacks to take home) Oh how i wish we had more of those mickey shaped rice crispie treats right about now!
> 
> 
> View attachment 491625
> 
> You have to get Mickey Waffles - and they are SO PERFECT. Especially with the view above.
> 
> View attachment 491626
> 
> My son went down that slide about 500 times after he got brave enough to try it one time - then the amazing CM's, who helped him get his courage up, named him King of the Slide, and gave him a pin that said it, and a bucket of candy. It was the cutest - we love the CM's here!
> 
> View attachment 491628
> 
> I mean - nothing gets better than this. Right outside our room.
> 
> View attachment 491629
> This is the pool at the Beach House - it's in the shape of an H. We loved the bar here - we had the moonshine drink and WOAH - it put some hair on our chest. But it was so good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 491630View attachment 491631


Thanks for the great pics! CANNOT WAIT to get back there! End of July for us.


----------



## JanDave

MrsBooch said:


> I just wanted to come and post - reminisce about our fave resort. Still sad that we had to cancel our Spring Break in March.
> 
> Here are some of our fave places at HHI:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 491624
> 
> Right outside of Tide Me Over and the main pool, we loved grabbing some food/snacks/beverages and just sitting here and taking it all in. Also i LOVED that they play Disney music and sometimes even ride soundtracks on the speakers here.
> 
> And of course the obligatory stop in the shop to check out pins, and merch! (and snacks to take home) Oh how i wish we had more of those mickey shaped rice crispie treats right about now!
> 
> 
> View attachment 491625
> 
> You have to get Mickey Waffles - and they are SO PERFECT. Especially with the view above.
> 
> View attachment 491626
> 
> My son went down that slide about 500 times after he got brave enough to try it one time - then the amazing CM's, who helped him get his courage up, named him King of the Slide, and gave him a pin that said it, and a bucket of candy. It was the cutest - we love the CM's here!
> 
> View attachment 491628
> 
> I mean - nothing gets better than this. Right outside our room.
> 
> View attachment 491629
> This is the pool at the Beach House - it's in the shape of an H. We loved the bar here - we had the moonshine drink and WOAH - it put some hair on our chest. But it was so good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 491630View attachment 491631



Thanks for posting these great pics!  My DH and I have spent 5 winters on HHI in a rented condo, about a mile from the resort.  Next winter, we were able to book two weeks in March at the resort before we head back to Michigan!


----------



## teawar

We couldn’t get a place at DVC Hilton head this summer, but we were able to get book a place at Palmetto Dunes with another family for the 4th of July. We will go visit the resort and try to see shadow on an off day, not the holiday. We understand their policies if you aren’t staying there and will respect it. We don’t want to be “those people”.


----------



## sleepydog25

We're checking in Monday (1BR), the first day the resort opens. We're excited and a little trepidatious, as well. We love it there; in fact, we love HHI as a whole. We'll try to post any pertinent information on here.


----------



## MrsBooch

sleepydog25 said:


> We're checking in Monday (1BR), the first day the resort opens. We're excited and a little trepidatious, as well. We love it there; in fact, we love HHI as a whole. We'll try to post any pertinent information on here.



PLEASE come back at your leisure of course (you need to enjoy the vacation!) and let us know how they roll things out. I have been asking member services non stop - how will the pool work how will masks work AT the pool etc - and they have said - literally today - 
"we do not yet have any information on what social distancing with look like at the pools once the Disney Vacation Club Resorts reopen. I hope we get the information soon, as Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort reopen tomorrow!"

So - even the phone/chat CM's don't know what's happening. 

But if there ever were a resort that I know would still make it fun and worth it - it is HHI DVC - their cast members are WONDERFUL. And the little information that was provided by Disney said that they ARE doing the pool side activities - which are SO much fun.


----------



## sleepydog25

We have yet to get a letter from HHI which was sent out. . .apparently. However, my wife is in a group on another site and this was posted there. Sorry for the twisted shots, but it's a thing I can't (don't feel like) undo(ing). 


1. The letter outlining what will be available or unavailable, and there's as much they don't say as they do. 



2. The first activities sheet. 


3. The menus.


----------



## loveswdw

sleepydog25 said:


> We have yet to get a letter from HHI which was sent out. . .apparently. However, my wife is in a group on another site and this was posted there. Sorry for the twisted shots, but it's a thing I can't (don't feel like) undo(ing).
> 2. The first activities sheet. View attachment 501029


That is one SAD activity sheet.   There's always so much to do at DHHIR and we love the tours and the naturalist activities. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katedrew94

I was just checking the data for Beaufort County and I was shocked to see how much the number of positive cases has gone up. I'm so nervous to go there in August (we have 2 high risk people here). At the same time, I really need to see something besides the inside of my house at some point.


----------



## stevelo

Hi there - we check into HHI on Sunday and I am looking to reserve bikes for our party in advance.  Does anyone know or remember the name of the off site bike rental company the resort recommends?  We used one last year and it went very smoothly, but I can't remember who it was!


----------



## hetzeltj

Just checked in most things are up and running. Room is fantastic.  Cast members great as always


----------



## zumfelde

What are the restrictions they gave you


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

katedrew94 said:


> I was just checking the data for Beaufort County and I was shocked to see how much the number of positive cases has gone up. I'm so nervous to go there in August (we have 2 high risk people here). At the same time, I really need to see something besides the inside of my house at some point.


We are planning on going in October.  My DH is high-risk.  I'm more worried about the drive there (stopping for gas/restrooms).  Once there, we plan on doing an extra cleaning on our room before settling in.  Our activities will be sitting on our balcony, walking around the resort and the beach, biking, anything outside.  We will either do take-out and eat in our room or on our balcony or sit in outdoor seating areas at restaurants.  HHI is our sanctuary, and we need it!!!


----------



## hetzeltj

zumfelde said:


> What are the restrictions they gave you


The want you to wear a mask at all times. I have no idea how they are going to enforce this. We have been all over the island and no one is wearing a mask. I only throw on a mask if I’m around a cast member. No one at beach house that I saw had one on. Have not made it over to Big Dipper pool yet.  It’s annoying but w/e.


----------



## sleepydog25

zumfelde said:


> What are the restrictions they gave you


We are here now, and here's a quick rundown.
- We arrived at 11:40; CMs said people started arriving shortly after 7 a.m.
- We're in a 1BR in Bldg 12 with partial marsh views and complete boardwalk view.
- Room is, not surprisingly, very clean.    CMs are awesome, as usual.
- You are asked to wear masks anytime you're out and about except in the pool area. We've twice witnessed CMs asking guests to put on a mask, though to be fair, nearly everyone is already doing so (the occasional pre-teen and teen don't).
- Reduced seating around the pool, as well as in the pool. When it gets too crowded, they will have people wait until another party leaves.
- Hand sanitizer units all around the Mercantile and activities window area, as well as around the check-in desk.
- No shuffleboard as that's where picnic tables are located to await your order at Tide Me Over or eat as the case may be.
- No chairs or railing to sit in or at up on the Tide Me Over deck. They removed them to put in lines on the decking where you need to stand while waiting to order at TMO or to get into the Mercantile. Only 4 customers allowed in the latter at one time, though we've managed to walk in twice without waiting as it's not been busy.
- Someone reported on another thread or site that Disney masks were in at the Mercantile--that is NOT the case. They are expecting them but have no clue when they'll arrive: "It could be tomorrow, or it could be several weeks. We just don't know."
- Trivia board is outside Mercantile and no candy is being given away.
- Weather was originally going to be low 70s and mostly cloudy. We've had plentiful sunshine, so more of a partly cloudy day and around 80, though with a stiff breeze.
- Tide is coming in so marsh looks lovely.
- We're happy to be back and get a little feel of Disney again. Just the music playing through the speakers around the pool makes us smile.
- Masks are easy enough for us to wear, and we prefer being safer than by not wearing. 
- The rest of the island is showing a lot of "no mask" activity, but we'll wear ours as much as possible, regardless.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

sleepydog25 said:


> We are here now, and here's a quick rundown.
> - We arrived at 11:40; CMs said people started arriving shortly after 7 a.m.
> - We're in a 1BR in Bldg 12 with partial marsh views and complete boardwalk view.
> - Room is, not surprisingly, very clean.    CMs are awesome, as usual.
> - You are asked to wear masks anytime you're out and about except in the pool area. We've twice witnessed CMs asking guests to put on a mask, though to be fair, nearly everyone is already doing so (the occasional pre-teen and teen don't).
> - Reduced seating around the pool, as well as in the pool. When it gets too crowded, they will have people wait until another party leaves.
> - Hand sanitizer units all around the Mercantile and activities window area, as well as around the check-in desk.
> - No shuffleboard as that's where picnic tables are located to await your order at Tide Me Over or eat as the case may be.
> - No chairs or railing to sit in or at up on the Tide Me Over deck. They removed them to put in lines on the decking where you need to stand while waiting to order at TMO or to get into the Mercantile. Only 4 customers allowed in the latter at one time, though we've managed to walk in twice without waiting as it's not been busy.
> - Someone reported on another thread or site that Disney masks were in at the Mercantile--that is NOT the case. They are expecting them but have no clue when they'll arrive: "It could be tomorrow, or it could be several weeks. We just don't know."
> - Trivia board is outside Mercantile and no candy is being given away.
> - Weather was originally going to be low 70s and mostly cloudy. We've had plentiful sunshine, so more of a partly cloudy day and around 80, though with a stiff breeze.
> - Tide is coming in so marsh looks lovely.
> - We're happy to be back and get a little feel of Disney again. Just the music playing through the speakers around the pool makes us smile.
> - Masks are easy enough for us to wear, and we prefer being safer than by not wearing.
> - The rest of the island is showing a lot of "no mask" activity, but we'll wear ours as much as possible, regardless.


Great update; thank you for sharing.  How fantastic to get that Disney feeling!  Daydreaming about being at the pool there now.  Glad to hear that people are abiding by the rules!  Hope y’all have great weather this week!


----------



## izzy

I’m booked in a 2 bedroom this November. With the exception of the main lodge building, are all of the other buildings two stories?  Do most buildings have a balcony view of either the marsh or the interior parts of the property?  Just wondering if any of the balcony views are of the parking areas. 

And I’m so glad to hear that it is open!


----------



## sleepydog25

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Great update; thank you for sharing.  How fantastic to get that Disney feeling!  Daydreaming about being at the pool there now.  Glad to hear that people are abiding by the rules!  Hope y’all have great weather this week!


Enjoying the evening sun streaming into the room after having a lovely dinner at Ela's. It's good to be back!

In an update, a lot of the activities are still available such as all the yard games (though I think you have to ask the activities CMs for the gear, e.g., horseshoes, corn hole bags) and rentals. However, gone for now are offsite tours, campfire, movies, and the playground. Resort doesn't seem quite full, though we've only been here since noon and have been out and about. You know, a little Disney goes a long way all of a sudden. . .in a good way.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

sleepydog25 said:


> We are here now, and here's a quick rundown.
> - We arrived at 11:40; CMs said people started arriving shortly after 7 a.m.
> - We're in a 1BR in Bldg 12 with partial marsh views and complete boardwalk view.
> - Room is, not surprisingly, very clean.    CMs are awesome, as usual.
> - You are asked to wear masks anytime you're out and about except in the pool area. We've twice witnessed CMs asking guests to put on a mask, though to be fair, nearly everyone is already doing so (the occasional pre-teen and teen don't).
> - Reduced seating around the pool, as well as in the pool. When it gets too crowded, they will have people wait until another party leaves.
> - Hand sanitizer units all around the Mercantile and activities window area, as well as around the check-in desk.
> - No shuffleboard as that's where picnic tables are located to await your order at Tide Me Over or eat as the case may be.
> - No chairs or railing to sit in or at up on the Tide Me Over deck. They removed them to put in lines on the decking where you need to stand while waiting to order at TMO or to get into the Mercantile. Only 4 customers allowed in the latter at one time, though we've managed to walk in twice without waiting as it's not been busy.
> - Someone reported on another thread or site that Disney masks were in at the Mercantile--that is NOT the case. They are expecting them but have no clue when they'll arrive: "It could be tomorrow, or it could be several weeks. We just don't know."
> - Trivia board is outside Mercantile and no candy is being given away.
> - Weather was originally going to be low 70s and mostly cloudy. We've had plentiful sunshine, so more of a partly cloudy day and around 80, though with a stiff breeze.
> - Tide is coming in so marsh looks lovely.
> - We're happy to be back and get a little feel of Disney again. Just the music playing through the speakers around the pool makes us smile.
> - Masks are easy enough for us to wear, and we prefer being safer than by not wearing.
> - The rest of the island is showing a lot of "no mask" activity, but we'll wear ours as much as possible, regardless.


Thank you sleepydog25 for the info. We arrive 7/5. We decided no parks this year and had a miracle waitlist come through. It is such a beautiful place. Can't wait to get to the beach house!! Have a wonderful  stay!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Nvrgrowup said:


> Thank you sleepydog25 for the info. We arrive 7/5. We decided no parks this year and had a miracle waitlist come through. It is such a beautiful place. Can't wait to get to the beach house!! Have a wonderful  stay!!


Glad our information is helpful. There was little of it before we arrived, so we're happy to give people coming after us a few insights. Congrats on the waitlist and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Simba's Mom

izzy said:


> I’m booked in a 2 bedroom this November. With the exception of the main lodge building, are all of the other buildings two stories?  Do most buildings have a balcony view of either the marsh or the interior parts of the property?  Just wondering if any of the balcony views are of the parking areas.
> 
> And I’m so glad to hear that it is open!



Yes, I think all the other buildings are 2 story, well actually 3 stories because the first floor is up one flight of stairs.  And I don't think any of the buildings have a parking lot view from the balcony.


----------



## izzy

Simba's Mom said:


> Yes, I think all the other buildings are 2 story, well actually 3 stories because the first floor is up one flight of stairs.  And I don't think any of the buildings have a parking lot view from the balcony.



Great!  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Salokin

Hey all just wondering what availability is like at HHI in April whilst the RBC Heritage is being played? Coming over from the UK and combining my two loves of Disney and golf sounds incredible!


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

Salokin said:


> Hey all just wondering what availability is like at HHI in April whilst the RBC Heritage is being played? Coming over from the UK and combining my two loves of Disney and golf sounds incredible!




   That's the BUSIEST time of the year on HHI!  You might have problems at the 7 month window. 

However, since the tournament is played in the Sea Pines resort you will have to take get to one of the shuttle parking lots to catch a shuttle.  Here's last year's info.

https://www.islandpacket.com/sports/golf/rbc-heritage-tournament/article228773604.html
Expect massive crowds.  I went when we had family members who lived there.... basically you can't find a place to eat so plan to eat in your DVC unit! : )


----------



## Salokin

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> That's the BUSIEST time of the year on HHI!  You might have problems at the 7 month window.
> 
> However, since the tournament is played in the Sea Pines resort you will have to take get to one of the shuttle parking lots to catch a shuttle.  Here's last year's info.
> 
> https://www.islandpacket.com/sports/golf/rbc-heritage-tournament/article228773604.html
> Expect massive crowds.  I went when we had family members who lived there.... basically you can't find a place to eat so plan to eat in your DVC unit! : )



thanks so much for the feedback, I’ll definitely add it to the bucket list, might be a little while before I’m able to achieve it.


----------



## krsb09

Does anyone know if they are allowing non-guests on property?  We had to cancel our spring break WDW trip this year, and will be in HHI in mid-July.  I was hoping they would allow us to come in, get a Mickey Premium Bar and maybe let my daughter do some pin trading if they still have their boards available to make up a bit for our lost trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

krsb09 said:


> Does anyone know if they are allowing non-guests on property?  We had to cancel our spring break WDW trip this year, and will be in HHI in mid-July.  I was hoping they would allow us to come in, get a Mickey Premium Bar and maybe let my daughter do some pin trading if they still have their boards available to make up a bit for our lost trip.


I don't believe they are currently allowing non-guests. We've done it in the past, as well, but right now it's different. By mid-July, that could change. You might try contacting them to ask.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> That's the BUSIEST time of the year on HHI!  You might have problems at the 7 month window.
> 
> However, since the tournament is played in the Sea Pines resort you will have to take get to one of the shuttle parking lots to catch a shuttle.  Here's last year's info.
> 
> https://www.islandpacket.com/sports/golf/rbc-heritage-tournament/article228773604.html
> Expect massive crowds.  I went when we had family members who lived there.... basically you can't find a place to eat so plan to eat in your DVC unit! : )


Was this year's tournament moved to June due to coronovirus?  I noticed the dates were June 18-21 this year, but I always thought it was in April.


----------



## Salokin

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Was this year's tournament moved to June due to coronovirus?  I noticed the dates were June 18-21 this year, but I always thought it was in April.



yes, I think it’s normally held the week after the masters so presumably it will revert next year.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Salokin said:


> yes, I think it’s normally held the week after the masters so presumably it will revert next year.


Thanks.  How early do they announce the dates?  We are wanting to try out late April/early May on the island and want to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Salokin

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Thanks.  How early do they announce the dates?  We are wanting to try out late April/early May on the island and want to avoid the crowds.



it’s scheduled for April 12 to 18 next year


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Salokin said:


> it’s scheduled for April 12 to 18 next year


Thank you!

Is that the general time frame that it occurs?  What happens when Easter is around that same time?


----------



## szymcl

I am checking in Friday for 2 nights, on my way to visit my daughter.  I've never stayed there, thought this was as good a time as any!   I can't wait!


----------



## Simba's Mom

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Was this year's tournament moved to June due to coronovirus?  I noticed the dates were June 18-21 this year, but I always thought it was in April.



Yes, and it's televised.  So if you're geeky about HHI, like me, you can watch the tournament, just so you can get a peek of Harbourtown.  Actually, in our house, DH has played that golf course, so he always likes to see how the pros play holes versus how he did.  And for once, I don't mind watching with him!


----------



## quinnc19

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is that the general time frame that it occurs?  What happens when Easter is around that same time?


Yes, the Master's is always the first week of April. Easter is irrelevant to the scheduling as far as I know or have observed.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Was this year's tournament moved to June due to coronovirus?  I noticed the dates were June 18-21 this year, but I always thought it was in April.


Yes, the PGA canceled most tourneys for this spring including the Heritage.

The tourney will now be played without spectators (but it will still be on TV). I have a tennis friend who lives in a condo across from the 18th green. There are strict rules about going anywhere near Harbourtown this weekend unless you live in that area.

The pro golfers all started arriving over the past couple of days, but the local Heritage tourney atmosphere is very subdued compared with the normal event.

The plan is for the even to return to the week after the Masters event going forward.

Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

WebmasterDoc said:


> Yes, the PGA canceled most tourneys for this spring including the Heritage.
> 
> The tourney will now be played without spectators (but it will still be on TV). I have a tennis friend who lives in a condo across from the 18th green. There are strict rules about going anywhere near Harbourtown this weekend unless you live in that area.
> 
> The pro golfers all started arriving over the past couple of days, but the atmosphere is very subdued compared with the normal event.
> 
> The plan is for the even to return to the week after the Masters event going forward.
> 
> Enjoy!


The number of private jets flying in and out of HHI was very noticeable Mon and Tues.


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

krsb09 said:


> Does anyone know if they are allowing non-guests on property?  We had to cancel our spring break WDW trip this year, and will be in HHI in mid-July.  I was hoping they would allow us to come in, get a Mickey Premium Bar and maybe let my daughter do some pin trading if they still have their boards available to make up a bit for our lost trip.



I was wondering if they would let non-guest DVC members access the Beach house.  Will be there in Mid July as well and were unable to secure a reservation at Disney's resort, but craving Dole Whip, which I understand is available there.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

erikaluvsdisney said:


> I was wondering if they would let non-guest DVC members access the Beach house.  Will be there in Mid July as well and were unable to secure a reservation at Disney's resort, but craving Dole Whip, which I understand is available there.


The Beach House has a public access for the snack bar and rest rooms on the north side of the facility. Otherwise, access into the Beach House is via guest room key only. 

You can certainly ask at the front desk at the main lodge about visiting the Beach House and touring the resort. Those traveling to the Beach House will need to have a gate pass to even enter that area of Palmetto Dunes. If you are staying at Palmetto Dunes, you will already have the gate pass and I'd just use the public access point to purchase a Dole Whip. 

Enjoy!


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

WebmasterDoc said:


> The Beach House has a public access for the snack bar and rest rooms on the north side of the facility. Otherwise, access into the Beach House is via guest room key only.
> 
> You can certainly ask at the front desk at the main lodge about visiting the Beach House and touring the resort. Those traveling to the Beach House will need to have a gate pass to even enter that area of Palmetto Dunes. If you are staying at Palmetto Dunes, you will already have the gate pass and I'd just use the public access point to purchase a Dole Whip.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Day 4 at DHHIR, and all is well. Weather has been a bit off-kilter--not bad just different than normal. Cooler overall, less sunshine, and rain early rather than later in the day (currently 9:45 and it's raining). CMs have been great, as usual. A few notes for those planning to stay here in the coming weeks.
- The basic amenities are still here: pool, beach house, Tide Me Over, Mercantile, shuttle, bike rentals, et. al.
- No tours as of this writing.
- Social distancing is especially observed on the Tide Me Over deck and Mercantile. Outside of that, Disney requires you to wear a mask on property, and most of the CMs will remind you if you don't. Still, quite a few guests don't observe that rule, regardless.
- Masks not required in pool area. And that's fine. However, that's where the largest congregation of people takes place, especially the hot tub, so we've avoided the pool altogether. Besides, the weather has been off and on iffy, anyway.
- Off site, few people wear masks except maybe a 50-50 split in the grocery stores where we've shopped.
- PSA: Realize, this is just one person's POV, but if you're a bit leery of venturing out in this age of the virus, please be aware that SC, in general, and HHI, in particular, is not for the faint of heart. As I mentioned above, few outside of the resort wear masks. While most restaurants attempt to keep tables six feet apart, few appear to succeed. Fishcamp on Broad Creek does a good job of distancing most outside tables. Scott's Fish Market, conversely, does not. We've walked by a few times and the tables don't appear any farther apart than normal, thus many patrons are sitting literally two feet away from the next person. All that to say, if you have an immune-compromised person in your family, you will have to take extra precautions to feel safe.
- We've cooked most of our meals in the room, securing our fresh seafood from Bennie Hudson's and Kroger (masked, of course). It's a great way to enjoy the local food and still be safer. We have eaten out three times. Once at Ela's (nice distance between tables) and twice at Fishcamp.
- We've truly enjoyed getting a little Disney feel after all this time, and the resort feels even more laid back given the tenor of the times.

EDITED TO ADD: They've taken all the seating away from the Tide Me Over deck, replaced by signs on the deck itself about where to stand when ordering from TMO or waiting to walk into the Mercantile (no more than four customers at one time in there). You order your food and then walk down the stairs to the now defunct shuffleboard area where there are picnic tables where you can wait to be brought your order.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

We have stayed at Disney's HHI many times, and I still don't know the answer to this question.  Can people you aren't staying at the resort visit the resort?  I know the Beach House has keyed entry, so the only thing that can be accessed there is the side window of Signals.  What I'm wondering is whether the main resort can be accessed--as in the grounds, the gift shop, Tide Me Over, and Big Murggie's Den.  I know the pool can't be accessed due to the keyed gates.  I have some friends staying in Shelter Cove in a couple of weeks, and they are thinking of buying into DVC and were wondering about touring the grounds.  I know it's easy to walk over from the marina, but since the resort is actually gated, I wasn't sure that was truly allowed.


----------



## sleepydog25

If they're staying at Shelter Cove, it's easy enough to walk over and view the grounds, see Tide Me Over, and step into the Mercantile. That being said, your friends should be aware that patrons are being asked to wear masks the entire time they're at the DHHIR except in the pool area. In the past, we've stopped by while staying in Palmetto Dunes (we could never snag a summer reservation at DHHIR) and ordered Mickey waffles and bought Mickey bars. We always drove in, and the CMs were happy to let us wander. With the COVID issue, I don't know they would let in vehicles where there was no reservation attached to the family. But, walking in? As long as they were mindful of the restrictions and social distancing, I don't see an issue.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

sleepydog25 said:


> If they're staying at Shelter Cove, it's easy enough to walk over and view the grounds, see Tide Me Over, and step into the Mercantile. That being said, your friends should be aware that patrons are being asked to wear masks the entire time they're at the DHHIR except in the pool area. In the past, we've stopped by while staying in Palmetto Dunes (we could never snag a summer reservation at DHHIR) and ordered Mickey waffles and bought Mickey bars. We always drove in, and the CMs were happy to let us wander. With the COVID issue, I don't know they would let in vehicles where there was no reservation attached to the family. But, walking in? As long as they were mindful of the restrictions and social distancing, I don't see an issue.


Thank you for the information!  One more question--I know Palmetto Dunes is gated which is how you get to the Beach House.  How should I tell them to get to the Beach House in order to enjoy a Dole Whip at the side window of Signals?


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Thank you for the information!  One more question--I know Palmetto Dunes is gated which is how you get to the Beach House.  How should I tell them to get to the Beach House in order to enjoy a Dole Whip at the side window of Signals?


If they don't have a windshield pass, they will have to walk or bike to the Beach House (approximately 1.5 miles). I know many of the condo ownerships within Shelter Cove (Harbourside comes to mind) have privileges at Palmetto Dunes, so rental guests may, as well. As we are staying at Harbourside I tomorrow for two nights, I guess we'll find out.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

sleepydog25 said:


> If they don't have a windshield pass, they will have to walk or bike to the Beach House (approximately 1.5 miles). I know many of the condo ownerships within Shelter Cove (Harbourside comes to mind) have privileges at Palmetto Dunes, so rental guests may, as well. As we are staying at Harbourside I tomorrow for two nights, I guess we'll find out.


Thank you!  I'm not sure where they are staying, just that it's in Shelter Cove. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Thank you!  I'm not sure where they are staying, just that it's in Shelter Cove. Have fun on your trip!


We enjoy Shelter Cove a lot since so many things are close by: Disney (especially if staying here), restaurants, shops, views, activities. And with a 10-minute walk, you're in the Shelter Cove shopping center which has more restaurants, shops, Kroger, Whole Foods, and more. Three to five minute drive nets you Fresh Market, more restaurants, mini-golf, et. al. Best of all, it's a quick bike or shuttle or drive to the beach. . .or walk if you're of a mind to.   We're checking out of the Disney resort in a couple of hours, and we'll simply be schlepping our gear to Shelter Cove for a couple more nights.


----------



## quinnc19

Sante Fe Cafe has been the best with COVID protection - tables far apart, contactless menu, servers masked.


----------



## katedrew94

We plan on staying far away on the beach and cooking mostly in the room. I'm sure we will eat lunch at the beach house but that's really only because I feel like Disney is being appropriately cautious. The rest of SC has been awful in terms of numbers and we definitely will not be venturing out of the resort.


----------



## quinnc19

A sunrise bike ride and beach walk is a great way to enjoy but avoid crowds. Could even have breakfast at the main pool when it opens at 9.


----------



## jerseygal

Did HH remove coffee makers also because of Covid? Can someone refresh my memory, what type of coffee maker do they have, probably not a Keurig correct? Never really paid attention, used to get coffee by the check in with my refillable mug.


----------



## sleepydog25

jerseygal said:


> Did HH remove coffee makers also because of Covid? Can someone refresh my memory, what type of coffee maker do they have, probably not a Keurig correct? Never really paid attention, used to get coffee by the check in with my refillable mug.


Coffee pots are still there, your typical drip coffee makers. And Tide Me Over is open at 8 a.m.


----------



## Dizney73

quinnc19 said:


> Sante Fe Cafe has been the best with COVID protection - tables far apart, contactless menu, servers masked.


Thank you!  I had Poseidon booked but read that the SERG group restaurants do not mask.  This is important to us!
Are there any other restaurants in HHI that the servers are wearing masks? 

Thank you again for the great information!


----------



## OffToDWD

In general, how's the crowd level and the weather in mid/late March?  We've never been and have heard so many wonderful things about this resort.  Will have 2 kids and wondering if the ocean water will be too cold...  Thanks!!


----------



## quinnc19

Bistro 17 and Sea Grass Grill had all servers masked as well. I didn't see a single server at Poseidon with a mask so that did stand out. Some other restaurants were variable. For example, we did eat at the French Bakery even though not all of the servers were masked because we got one who was. I was prepared to walk away if not. Ate at Fishcamp yesterday for lunch on the way out of town and I had to request a server with a mask but they were happy to oblige seemingly. Amy from Montana was awesome by the way. If you go to Fishcamp, I recommend the high top tables to the right as you come out of the restaurant. Those definitely had further spacing than the lower tables to the left. The island is super busy. I recommend eating early if it all possible.


Dizney73 said:


> Thank you!  I had Poseidon booked but read that the SERG group restaurants do not mask.  This is important to us!
> Are there any other restaurants in HHI that the servers are wearing masks?
> 
> Thank you again for the great information!


----------



## Nvrgrowup

OffToDWD said:


> In general, how's the crowd level and the weather in mid/late March?  We've never been and have heard so many wonderful things about this resort.  Will have 2 kids and wondering if the ocean water will be too cold...  Thanks!!




Water is too cold to swim but the beach is beautiful and the pool at The Beach House is heated. The beach is a little over a mile from the villas either you take your car or the beach shuttle. .For us the resort has never felt crowded The resort has a great heated pool for kids with a lot of fun activities.The resort is just a wonderful place to relax.You will have a wonderful  time.


----------



## OffToDWD

Nvrgrowup said:


> Water is too cold to swim but the beach is beautiful and the pool at The Beach House is heated. The beach is a little over a mile from the villas either you take your car or the beach shuttle. .For us the resort has never felt crowded The resort has a great heated pool for kids with a lot of fun activities.The resort is just a wonderful place to relax.You will have a wonderful  time.


Thank you!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Dizney73 said:


> Thank you!  I had Poseidon booked but read that the SERG group restaurants do not mask.  This is important to us!
> Are there any other restaurants in HHI that the servers are wearing masks?
> 
> Thank you again for the great information!



I also heard that, but then I heard that both Poseidon and Dockside had masked servers, leading me to wonder if maybe SERG restaurants DO have a mask policy.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Simba's Mom said:


> I also heard that, but then I heard that both Poseidon and Dockside had masked servers, leading me to wonder if maybe SERG restaurants DO have a mask policy.


When restaurants first reopened, the SERG group policy was that it was up to the servers whether they wore masks and there were many, many local reports that SERG restaurants were NOT wearing masks. 

After a backlash from local supporters of that restaurant group, SERG has re-stated their policy. Now, all SERG restaurants will have a mask-wearing server available upon request - but not all servers are wearing masks.  There are quite a few local restaurants where ALL servers are wearing masks.

SERG is the largest group of restaurants in the area and their restaurants are among the most popular (each restaurant is individually owned but SERG serves as a marketing service for all restaurants in that group). There are a LOT of locals who have voiced concern over the initial policy and who will likely recall that policy next winter when there are few out-of-town individuals looking for a place to eat - which I'm sure played a huge role in this recent policy change.

Here is a link to the current SERG policy - https://serggroup.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/COVID-19_SERG_Group.pdf


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

Simba's Mom said:


> I also heard that, but then I heard that both Poseidon and Dockside had masked servers, leading me to wonder if maybe SERG restaurants DO have a mask policy.





The mask policy at SERG is its up to the server.  I just cancelled a reservation    The new policy is a joke IMHO and I’m staying away.  (Wonder if they have the same “relaxed” enforcement of other safety measures ) 


Fresh Market and Whole Foods are requiring masks

Restaurants managed by Sea Pines resort seem to have a clue the world has changed and are adapting. Masks, more outside seating, etc.


----------



## Judique

Simba's Mom said:


> I also heard that, but then I heard that both Poseidon and Dockside had masked servers, leading me to wonder if maybe SERG restaurants DO have a mask policy.



I get all the SERG emails so I just searched my mail to see if they had any updates on their policies. Nothing new there. They did have a health update back in March but no one was wearing masks on HHI back then.

There is a 'contact us' on their website or you could call and ask their policy. I've made several calls for my other upcoming summer plans, so that I could decide to keep or cancel my plans. Canceled Marriott. Kept Hyatt.

Also, Skull Creek and Dockside combined their menus in April. Not sure it's still that way.

*Edit*: I see Doc has the up to date info.


----------



## sleepydog25

We just drove back today from HHI, spending the first four nights at Disney (15th-19th) and the last two nights at Harbourside. Overall, a good trip.

What follows are my notes which may or may not be helpful.
- DHHIR CMs remain awesome.
- Tide Me Over is still a great QS.
- Rooms are fine but weren't as clean/finished as you would have guessed coming off three months of non-use.
  -- Floors were dirty, as in they didn't appear to have been mopped. We dripped some water from the sink, and when we wiped it up, the paper towel was very dirty. We had only been in the room for a couple of hours.
  -- Rope pull on one drawer under the TV was untied and hanging to the floor.
  -- One lamp in the living area didn't work--we switched out bulbs to double check.
- Shower head is old and difficult to reach, and it was even more challenging to switch the flow. Normal flow was moderate, but to turn it to where it was more of a stream took effort. I'm 6' 1" and had difficulty reaching up and getting any torque on the shower head.
- Timed how long it took to get hot water in the shower: four and a half minutes the three times we used it. That's a lot of wasted water. No problems with getting hot water quickly to the tub.
- We were a little disturbed at how many people simply didn't wear masks on property. Naturally, CMs can't be everywhere, but they have_ signs_ everywhere, and at check in they remind you: wear a mask. We saw a few times where management asked patrons to please put on a mask. Even so, there were handfuls of guests each day who we saw weren't wearing masks while walking around the grounds. Despite one's personal beliefs about the efficacy of masks, the fact remains Disney asks you to wear one for everyone's sake. That people were flouting that instruction is bothersome.
- All grocery stores we visited (four in total) had all workers in masks and behind shields at customer interaction points. Fresh Market goes so far as to require all patrons to wear a mask. Tanger Center was, surprisingly, following good social distancing measures, at least the stores we visited. Most customers were not masked, though more there than at local restaurants.
- Speaking of restaurants, we made most of our meals in the room after visiting places like Bennie Hudson's Seafood market. When we didn't, no restaurant we visited had servers in masks, though you could (and we did) request they wear one. We had two nights above Scott's Seafood Market, and best as I could tell, all their servers wore masks (good). Most of their tables, however, were not very far apart, so you sat close to other patrons for the most part (not good).
- While our Disney room experience wasn't an A+, it was a gem compared to the Harbourside I suite w/kitchen we had. Dark, dingy, dirty, and dated. Huge and numerous stains on the carpet. Old pair of shoes found under the coffee table in the living area. Dirty wine glasses, as in they still smelled of stale wine. Sheets were clean but pilled, sort of as if your grandma had pulled out some 10-year set for you. Speaking of grandma, there was a distinct scent of eau de lilac and mothballs. Not that we watched TV, but when we were looking around and thinking about it, no directions about how to use the TV in the living area--the huge 21" screen with four different remotes.
- I will say the wireless speed was very good both at Disney and Harbourside.
- We figured this going in, but parties were hanging around until 10 to 11 p.m. at Scott's right below us. Last night, there was a birthday party that didn't wrap up until 11:05. . .and they were loud.
- In short, we won't go back there.

HHI is wide open with some restrictions in place but with few people wearing masks except in grocery stores where it was a 50-50 proposition on customers. Thus, if you're a bit leery of being in public due to the virus, you might want to take care and gear up or plan to cook in your room if you have a kitchen. We're very grateful we had the foresight and points to do so. If there are any questions, fire away.

Oh, one let note, @quinnc19 I agree that the high top tables just out on the back dining area at Fishcamp on Broad Creek offer the best chance to social distance. We love Fishcamp, and those are the best tables, especially if you can get one on the farthest reaches of said patio.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Sadly (we love SERG restaurants) I've been in touch with people on HHI, who've told me that what people posted here is right-no masks required at SERG.  Sorry, I guess I hoping.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

sleepydog25 said:


> We just drove back today from HHI, spending the first four nights at Disney (15th-19th) and the last two nights at Harbourside. Overall, a good trip.
> 
> What follows are my notes which may or may not be helpful.
> - DHHIR CMs remain awesome.
> - Tide Me Over is still a great QS.
> - Rooms are fine but weren't as **** and span as you would have guessed coming off three months of non-use.
> -- Floors were dirty, as in they didn't appear to have been mopped. We dripped some water from the sink, and when we wiped it up, the paper towel was very dirty. We had only been in the room for a couple of hours.
> -- Rope pull on one drawer under the TV was untied and hanging to the floor.
> -- One lamp in the living area didn't work--we switched out bulbs to double check.
> - Shower head is old and difficult to reach and move to switch the flow. Normal flow was moderate, but to turn it to where it was more of a stream took effort. I'm 6' 1" and had difficulty reaching up and getting any torque on the shower head.
> - Timed how long it took to get hot water in the shower: four and a half minutes the three times we used it. That's a lot of wasted water. No problems with getting hot water quickly to the tub.
> - We were a little disturbed at how many people simply didn't wear masks on property. Naturally, CMs can't be everywhere, but they have signs everywhere, and at check in they remind you: wear a mask. We saw a few times where management asked patrons to please put on a mask. Even so, there were handfuls of guests each day we saw who we saw weren't wearing masks and walking around the grounds. Despite one's personal beliefs about the efficacy of masks, the fact remains Disney asks you to wear one for everyone's sake. That people were flouting that instruction is bothersome.
> - All grocery stores we visited (four in total) had all workers in masks and behind shields at customer interaction points. Fresh Market was requiring all patrons to wear a mask, as well. Tanger Center was surprisingly following good social distancing measures, at least the stores we visited. Most customers were not masked, though more there than at local restaurants.
> - Speaking of restaurants, we made most of our meals in the room after visiting places like Bennie Hudson's Seafood market. When we didn't, no restaurant we visited had servers in masks, though you could (and we did) request they wear one. We had two nights above Scott's Seafood Market, and best as I could tell, all their servers wore masks (good). Most of their tables, however, were not very far apart, so you sat close to other patrons for the most part (not good).
> - While our Disney room experience wasn't an A+, it was a gem compared to the Harbourside I suite w/kitchen we had. Dark, dingy, dirty, and dated. Huge and numerous stains on the carpet. Old pair of shoes found under the coffee table in the living area. Dirty wine glasses, as in they still smelled of stale wine. Sheets were clean but pilled, sort of as if your grandma had pulled out some 10-year set for you. Speaking of grandma, there was a distinct scent of eau de lilac and mothballs. Not that we watched TV, but when we were looking around and thinking about it, no directions about how to use the TV in the living area--the huge 21" screen with four different remotes.
> - I will say the wireless speed was very good.
> - We figured this going in, but parties were hanging around until 10 to 11 p.m. at Scott's right below us. Last night, there was a birthday party that didn't wrap up until 11:05. . .and they were loud.
> - In short, we won't go back there.
> 
> HHI is wide open with some restrictions in place but with few people wearing masks except in grocery stores where it was a 50-50 proposition on customers. Thus, if you're a bit leery of being in public due to the virus, you might want to take care and gear up or plan to cook in your room if you have a kitchen. We're very grateful we had the foresight and points to do so. If there are any questions, fire away.
> 
> Oh, one let note, @quinnc19 I agree that the high top tables just out on the back dining area offer the best chance to social distance. We love Fishcamp, and those are the best tables, especially if you can get one on the farthest reaches of said patio.


I appreciate all of the information in your post.  I was considering a stay at Harbourside but think I'll pass.  We will be in a studio in October.  I guess I need to plan on take-out every night.  We will do a Kroger pick-up order when we get there for breakfast and lunch.


Simba's Mom said:


> Sadly (we love SERG restaurants) I've been in touch with people on HHI, who've told me that what people posted here is right-no masks required at SERG.  Sorry, I guess I hoping.


We love SERG restaurants, too.  Will you plan on eating take-out at these restaurants or avoid them altogether?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Thanks for the no mask reports.  We do not wear masks and do not care if others wear them, so it is refreshing to keep hearing that there is not a lot of mask wearing at Hilton head.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> I appreciate all of the information in your post.  I was considering a stay at Harbourside but think I'll pass.  We will be in a studio in October.  I guess I need to plan on take-out every night.  We will do a Kroger pick-up order when we get there for breakfast and lunch.


I don't know the quality of all the rooms in Harbourside I, nor can I speak to the cleanliness of Harbourside II and III. I can only speak to this one room; however, as with any first impressions, what you see is how you judge a situation--or in this case, a room. And ours was mediocre. Everything worked, and if you really wanted to cook vice go out or do take-out, then it's still a viable option. But memorable it was not. . .at least not in a good way. 

We also did take-out once, so that's definitely a possibility for you. Even then, we masked up to grab the food at the restaurant. I understand many don't want to, and that's certainly evident on HHI. . .as is the recent spike of COVID cases there in the past week, as well as in all of Beaufort County.


----------



## Simba's Mom

DisneyStarWisher said:


> I appreciate all of the information in your post.  I was considering a stay at Harbourside but think I'll pass.  We will be in a studio in October.  I guess I need to plan on take-out every night.  We will do a Kroger pick-up order when we get there for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> We love SERG restaurants, too.  Will you plan on eating take-out at these restaurants or avoid them altogether?



Perhaps do some take-out.  We were just talking today about eating in our villa more than usual, but I can't imagine going to HHI and not having our SERG seafood fix.  Although I heard on DHHIR's Facebook page that Kenny B's has masked servers.  I like it there a lot-our kind of "fancy".  Speaking of "fancy",  I wonder the status of Sea Shack regarding masks..


----------



## Nvrgrowup

Any word on Skullcreek Boathouse and help wearing masks? We are visiting HH Disney early July. My ds is asthmatic and it was one place we enjoy when we visit. Thanks so much.


----------



## jerseygal

Nvrgrowup said:


> Any word on Skullcreek Boathouse and help wearing masks? We are visiting HH Disney early July. My ds is asthmatic and it was one place we enjoy when we visit. Thanks so much.


Heard great things about Skullcreek...when is the best time to go? Anytime we have tried, the wait is impossible! No reservations or call ahead there for a small party, correct? Thnx!


----------



## quinnc19

SkullCreek is part of SERG so the info above should apply. You're right, they do not take reservations. Tried to stop on my way onto the island last Wednesday evening and couldn't get into the parking lot, even at Dockside. It was later that I tried Poseidon and realized the disappointing SERG policy.



jerseygal said:


> Heard great things about Skullcreek...when is the best time to go? Anytime we have tried, the wait is impossible! No reservations or call ahead there for a small party, correct? Thnx!


----------



## jerseygal

quinnc19 said:


> SkullCreek is part of SERG so the info above should apply. You're right, they do not take reservations. Tried to stop on my way onto the island last Wednesday evening and couldn't get into the parking lot, even at Dockside. It was later that I tried Poseidon and realized the disappointing SERG policy.


Seems like one would have to go to dinner at something like 3pm haha to get near there!


----------



## Nvrgrowup

jerseygal said:


> Seems like one would have to go to dinner at something like 3pm haha to get near there!


We usually try to go for a late lunch after the beach and definitely not on the weekends. Disappointed  about Serg and the mask situation. It may be takeout this year for us.


----------



## jerseygal

Since Mayor Demings issued an executive order starting this past Sat morning, must comment that everyone in the grocery store today was masked. Liked the fact that Walmart has a huge sign by entrance stating the Orange County Executive order that in a public place, masks are required in case customers are not aware! Wish that Mayor Demings issued the order about a month ago instead of expecting people to voluntary comply  and maybe there would not have been such an uptick of cases. Very pleased that restaurant servers over the weekend and patrons(about 90 percent) were masked!


----------



## SamR

While Skull Creek Boathouse does not take reservations, Skull Creek Dockside does. But finding a parking space is difficult there, too.


----------



## sleepydog25

jerseygal said:


> Heard great things about Skullcreek...when is the best time to go? Anytime we have tried, the wait is impossible! No reservations or call ahead there for a small party, correct? Thnx!


It's our favorite; however, we avoided it this past week as social media posts (their own) showed it to be packed. We drove by it twice, and cars were typically stacked up in their parking lot. Not sure you can do much social distancing there. Still no reservations. We've had some success with going around 4 p.m. right before the huge crowds hit. We've sat at the bar twice and outdoor a couple of times in addition to the indoor seating. It's a good place but always busy. Oh, if you show up early for their brunch on Sunday morning, then you might not have to wait as long. That, too, has worked for us in the past. However, until the coronavirus becomes a more of an historical issue than a current event, we'll not likely go back to Skull Creek.


----------



## sleepydog25

jerseygal said:


> Seems like one would have to go to dinner at something like 3pm haha to get near there!


Darn near that, yes!


----------



## jerseygal

sleepydog25 said:


> It's our favorite; however, we avoided it this past week as social media posts (their own) showed it to be packed. We drove by it twice, and cars were typically stacked up in their parking lot. Not sure you can do much social distancing there. Still no reservations. We've had some success with going around 4 p.m. right before the huge crowds hit. We've sat at the bar twice and outdoor a couple of times in addition to the indoor seating. It's a good place but always busy. Oh, if you show up early for their brunch on Sunday morning, then you might not have to wait as long. That, too, has worked for us in the past. However, until the coronavirus becomes a more of an historical issue than a current event, we'll not likely go back to Skull Creek.


Yes, not interested in mulling around even if outside in big crowds during pandemic waiting for table...not worth it.


----------



## SamR

If anyone on this thread is at the resort this week, it would be nice if you posted a picture of this week's activities sheet. Someone posted the one from last week, and it would be interesting to see if there are any changes.

One thing I'm particularly curious about is the very limited operation for Signals (Friday through Sunday only). I'm hoping it is open for more days by the time we go there in mid-July. We eat there more than Tide Me Over (which apparently is open every day).


----------



## sleepydog25

SamR said:


> If anyone on this thread is at the resort this week, it would be nice if you posted a picture of this week's activities sheet. Someone posted the one from last week, and it would be interesting to see if there are any changes.
> 
> One thing I'm particularly curious about is the very limited operation for Signals (Friday through Sunday only). I'm hoping it is open for more days by the time we go there in mid-July. We eat there more than Tide Me Over (which apparently is open every day).


A CM told me the Activities sheet this week will be the same as last week, and that it will remain the same for the near future as they are limited as to what they can do.


----------



## aje131

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Thanks for the no mask reports.  We do not wear masks and do not care if others wear them, so it is refreshing to keep hearing that there is not a lot of mask wearing at Hilton head.


Tons of mask wearing now, you should probably stay home.


----------



## Deano45m

Looking into buying points for HHI is the beach house open year around. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Deano45m said:


> Looking into buying points for HHI is the beach house open year around. Thanks for any help!!!


Yes it is open year-round.


----------



## baileybrad

aje131 said:


> Tons of mask wearing now, you should probably stay home.


Why does someone having an opinion different than you seem to offend you so much?


----------



## JereMary

SamR said:


> If anyone on this thread is at the resort this week, it would be nice if you posted a picture of this week's activities sheet. Someone posted the one from last week, and it would be interesting to see if there are any changes.
> 
> One thing I'm particularly curious about is the very limited operation for Signals (Friday through Sunday only). I'm hoping it is open for more days by the time we go there in mid-July. We eat there more than Tide Me Over (which apparently is open every day).


I'm watching for the same reason. Plus drinking...LOL


----------



## JereMary

Can anyone that's been very recently tell me if they sell the new metal refillable mugs there? If so, do they have any new designs? Also, and I realize this may be crazy, I remember reading that if you bring your mug back you can reactivate it. We have two of the metal ones that I use constantly and would love to just bring them along. Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

aje131 said:


> Tons of mask wearing now, you should probably stay home.



I, for one, hope that's true.  We heard there wasn't much mask wearing, and were rethinking our trip since we're very pro-mask.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> I, for one, hope that's true.  We heard there wasn't much mask wearing, and were rethinking our trip since we're very pro-mask.


We were there the day the resort opened. The first couple of days, hardly anyone wasn't wearing a mask around the property except in the pool which is exempt. By days three and four, we saw several adults and many children walking around the grounds without them. There were still more who did than didn't, but it was disturbing to see guest already flouting the rules. . .rules not suggestions. Management CMs would ask people to put them on when they saw the non-mask wearers, but they can't be everywhere. And we saw two young men (20s) walking along the boardwalk, and a manager kindly asked them to put on a mask. They did. . .until the manager walked off and one of them took off his mask and continued on his way. Short of upsetting guest with constant nagging, I don't see how Disney can do much more. Still, relying on people to do the right thing, be polite, and obey the rules clearly isn't going to work, either.


----------



## BigEeyore

I waitlisted a few nights mid-July after our Memorial day week reservation didn't happen, and I just got an email today that it came through! So happy that we will be able to go to DHHIR this summer, even knowing it won't be exactly the same. 

Like others have said - I really hope they extend the days that Signals is open. It doesn't make any sense to only have it open on the weekends when the resort is fully booked. Also hoping that the fireworks come back!


----------



## jerseygal

Re thinking our July trip. Concerned about lack of masks in grocery stores, restaurants on the island. Since Mayor Demings , Orange County enacted Executive Order of mandatory mask wearing in all public places, from what we have seen, compliance is significantly increased. Really wish he had enacted this a few weeks ago, perhaps cases and hospitalizations wouldn't be increasing as it has. If anyone is currently at HHI Disney, about what percent occupancy would you say resort is now?
Much thanks in advance!


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

jerseygal said:


> Re thinking our July trip. Concerned about lack of masks in grocery stores, restaurants on the island. Since Mayor Demings , Orange County enacted Executive Order of mandatory mask wearing in all public places, from what we have seen, compliance is significantly increased. Really wish he had enacted this a few weeks ago, perhaps cases and hospitalizations wouldn't be increasing as it has. If anyone is currently at HHI Disney, about what percent occupancy would you say resort is now?
> Much thanks in advance!




I would assume occupancy is at 100%   Disney has not cancelled reservations and it's been booked for the summer for months.


----------



## jerseygal

Made the decision to defer HHI for another time, will wait till there is a vaccine, hopefully in 2021!


----------



## jerseygal

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> I would assume occupancy is at 100%   Disney has not cancelled reservations and it's been booked for the summer for months.


Thanks for your reply. We have decided to cancel and defer to 2021, if there is a vaccine.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

HHI Town Council will consider an ordinance requiring face coverings on Monday.









Town of Hilton Head IslandWebsite Administrator Rene Phillips • 12 hr ago




Hilton Head Island Town Council to Consider Ordinance Requiring Face Coverings. Hilton Head Island Mayor John McCann has called a special Town Council meeting for 8:30 am Monday, June 29, to consider an ordinance requiring that face masks or face coverings be worn in certain areas on the Island. "I have been encouraged by Town Council members to pursue a law mandating that face masks be worn. I believe it will help ease fears among the residents of our community about contracting the coronavirus and how it's being spread and I fully anticipate the Town Council adopting something along these lines," McCann said. McCann said several municipalities across the state and country have adopted ordinances regulating the wearing of face masks. "With the legal opinion from the state’s Attorney General's office, I feel it’s crucial for Town Council to discuss this type of ordinance to protect our residents and help stop the spread of the virus." The public may view the meeting on the Town's main Facebook page (www.facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC), the Public Meeting Facebook page (www.facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandMeetings) and the Town’s website (www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov).

Several recently reopened restaurants have closed due to positive COVID-19 tests on their staff. One, reportedly without any positive tests, closed June 20 for 6 weeks - to give staff a "well-deserved break". Many restaurants have staff with positive tests but enough staff available to stay open. Two already mentioned above were among the few where all staff does wear masks.  The largest restaurant group has changed its 'no mask' policy so that they now have one server wearing a mask if requested by guests.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

WebmasterDoc said:


> HHI Town Council will consider an ordinance requiring face coverings on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town of Hilton Head IslandWebsite Administrator Rene Phillips • 12 hr ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton Head Island Town Council to Consider Ordinance Requiring Face Coverings. Hilton Head Island Mayor John McCann has called a special Town Council meeting for 8:30 am Monday, June 29, to consider an ordinance requiring that face masks or face coverings be worn in certain areas on the Island. "I have been encouraged by Town Council members to pursue a law mandating that face masks be worn. I believe it will help ease fears among the residents of our community about contracting the coronavirus and how it's being spread and I fully anticipate the Town Council adopting something along these lines," McCann said. McCann said several municipalities across the state and country have adopted ordinances regulating the wearing of face masks. "With the legal opinion from the state’s Attorney General's office, I feel it’s crucial for Town Council to discuss this type of ordinance to protect our residents and help stop the spread of the virus." The public may view the meeting on the Town's main Facebook page (www.facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC), the Public Meeting Facebook page (www.facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandMeetings) and the Town’s website (www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov).
> 
> Several recently reopened restaurants have closed due to positive COVID-19 tests on their staff. One, reportedly without any positive tests, closed June 20 for 6 weeks - to give staff a "well-deserved break". Many restaurants have staff with positive tests but enough staff available to stay open. Two already mentioned above were among the few where all staff does wear masks.  The largest restaurant group has changed its 'no mask' policy so that they now have one server wearing a mask if requested by guests.


Thanks @WebmasterDoc. We will be at DVC HH on July 5th. Good to hear about the movement on masks. We decided no parks this year because of Covid.
 Like so many people we are looking forward to a change in our surroundings the beach and the beautiful island. We are from the Poconos and in Pa. masks and  gradual reopenings have been helpful here.
It sounds as though we may do more take out this visit. Our college ds is asthmatic, so we will enjoy the beach and our resort and may be some fishing for good measure. Please everyone be well .


----------



## Simba's Mom

WebmasterDoc said:


> HHI Town Council will consider an ordinance requiring face coverings on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Several recently reopened restaurants have closed due to positive COVID-19 tests on their staff. One, reportedly without any positive tests, closed June 20 for 6 weeks - to give staff a "well-deserved break". Many restaurants have staff with positive tests but enough staff available to stay open. Two already mentioned above were among the few where all staff does wear masks.  The largest restaurant group has changed its 'no mask' policy so that they now have one server wearing a mask if requested by guests.



Only ONE server wearing a mask?  Horrible! 
 Please keep us posted on the outcome of the possible ordinance.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Simba's Mom said:


> Only ONE server wearing a mask?  Horrible!
> Please keep us posted on the outcome of the possible ordinance.


... and you still have to make a request for a masked server.

I just received word that two national chain restaurants on the island have now closed for good - Carrabas and Bonefish - both were a short drive to the DVC Resort.

Currently on hiatus are Mixx on Main, Main Street Cafe (both on the north end), Tio's (at Shelter Cove area), One Hot Mama's (Sea Pines circle).

There are still PLENTY of great dining options open on the island.

Right across from the resort, open are:
Scott's Fishmarket
Bucci's and Murray's Pub
Bistro 17
ELA's on the Water
San Miguel's 
Hilton Head Social Bakery
Other Sister's Wine Bar

At nearby Shelter Cove Towne Center:
Jane Bistro & Bar
Kilwin's
Poseidon
World of Beer
The French Bakery
Wayback Burgers
New York City Pizza

Nearby (short drive):
Alexander's
Sea Grass Grille
Southwest Grill
Alfred's

This is by NO means a complete listing of dining on the island, but does cover those within walking distance or a short drive away. 

Hudson's (North End) is open and staff is wearing masks
Old Fort Pub (North End) is open
Redfish (South of DVC Resort)
Stellini's (South end)
... and many more
All SERG restaurants are open (except One Hot Mama's) - Boathouse, Skull Creek, Frankie Bones, Wise Guys, Giuseppi's Pizza, Dockside, Mello Mushroom, etc. (Masked servers on request only)

Stay tuned!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Update on the possible mask ordinance:

After a week of scrutiny for moving slowly on a mask requirement, the Hilton Head Island Town Council on Monday will discuss requiring masks to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.

But the requirement wouldn’t cover everyone.


The proposed ordinance would make face masks mandatory for customers in grocery stores and pharmacies, but no other establishments such as restaurants and bars.

It takes a stronger stance on island employees, though.

The ordinance would require employees of restaurants, bars, retail stores, salons, grocery stores and pharmacies to wear face masks at all times they are in the same place as the public or near another employee.

If the ordinance passes on Monday, any person who violates the face mask rule would be guilty of a misdemeanor, according to the ordinance. A misdemeanor is punishable by a fine of up to $500 or 30 days in jail, according to the town code.

https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/boards/agendas/2020packets/tc-6-29-2020-pack.pdf
Bluffton, the community everyone travels through immediately before getting to the HH Bridges, is considering a similar ordinance as that area has been the source for the highest number of positive cases in the county.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the updates, *Doc*. We have a serious interest going forward about the virus in Bluffton/HHI area.


----------



## Raya

Never mind, found it!


----------



## Simba's Mom

WebmasterDoc said:


> Update on the possible mask ordinance:
> 
> After a week of scrutiny for moving slowly on a mask requirement, the Hilton Head Island Town Council on Monday will discuss requiring masks to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.
> 
> But the requirement wouldn’t cover everyone.
> 
> 
> The proposed ordinance would make face masks mandatory for customers in grocery stores and pharmacies, but no other establishments such as restaurants and bars.
> 
> It takes a stronger stance on island employees, though.
> 
> The ordinance would require employees of restaurants, bars, retail stores, salons, grocery stores and pharmacies to wear face masks at all times they are in the same place as the public or near another employee.
> 
> If the ordinance passes on Monday, any person who violates the face mask rule would be guilty of a misdemeanor, according to the ordinance. A misdemeanor is punishable by a fine of up to $500 or 30 days in jail, according to the town code.
> 
> https://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/boards/agendas/2020packets/tc-6-29-2020-pack.pdf
> Bluffton, the community everyone travels through immediately before getting to the HH Bridges, is considering a similar ordinance as that area has been the source for the highest number of positive cases in the county.


I read the ordinance and I must admit that I kind of laughed at #4, that people who couldn’t wear masks are exempt from the ordinance.  I’m not laughing about people who have legitimate problems, but the way it’s written, it sounds as if anyone who gets stopped not wearing a mask just says “I’m exempt-I can’t wear one.”  It doesn’t say anything about any proof required


----------



## WebmasterDoc

I'm also unclear how this will be enforced (including #4), as the town has no police force and the County Sheriff, who does have a facility on the island near the DVC Resort, only acts on state laws and ordinances issued by the Governor.

Today, the Governor stated that even though a number of cities and towns have issued ordinances requiring the wearing of facial coverings, they are "ineffective and impractical". He stated he will not create a statewide mask mandate just minutes after the state’s public health agency announced they identified nearly 1,300 coronavirus cases.

Though the governor said there is “no problem” with cities like Columbia and Charleston passing their own regulations mandating residents wear masks while in public, McMaster said that creating a statewide rule would be “virtually impossible.”

"It would be too difficult to enforce a statewide mandate", McMaster said. He added that municipalities that passed their own regulations will likely have their own issues with enforcement.

IMO, the town ordinance is a step in the right direction and requiring all businesses to require their employees to wear masks (including restaurants) will appease many local residents but allowing shoppers to wander through stores without any barrier is just continuing to invite problems. At least shoppers at grocery stores and pharmacies are now included.

Movie Theaters have not re-opened on Hilton Head and are among the last businesses still not allowed to reopen per the Governor's orders.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> I read the ordinance and I must admit that I kind of laughed at #4, that people who couldn’t wear masks are exempt from the ordinance.  I’m not laughing about people who have legitimate problems, but the way it’s written, it sounds as if anyone who gets stopped not wearing a mask just says “I’m exempt-I can’t wear one.”  It doesn’t say anything about any proof required


HIPAA is a good thing overall, but it also implies the mandate that one can't be forced to show proof of a medical issue. In a short circuit of the system here in southwest VA, shops have printed brief flyers that essentially say, "if you have a medical condition and can't wear a mask, feel free not to wear one as we can't ask you for proof, so you are within your rights to abstain." In short, they are telling their patrons don't worry if you don't wear a mask--just say you can't and we don't care.


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

WebmasterDoc said:


> ... and you still have to make a request for a masked server.
> 
> I just received word that two national chain restaurants on the island have now closed for good - Carrabas and Bonefish - both were a short drive to the DVC Resort.
> 
> Currently on hiatus are Mixx on Main, Main Street Cafe (both on the north end), Tio's (at Shelter Cove area), One Hot Mama's (Sea Pines circle).
> 
> There are still PLENTY of great dining options open on the island.
> 
> Right across from the resort, open are:
> Scott's Fishmarket
> Bucci's and Murray's Pub
> Bistro 17
> ELA's on the Water
> San Miguel's
> Hilton Head Social Bakery
> Other Sister's Wine Bar
> 
> At nearby Shelter Cove Towne Center:
> Jane Bistro & Bar
> Kilwin's
> Poseidon
> World of Beer
> The French Bakery
> Wayback Burgers
> New York City Pizza
> 
> Nearby (short drive):
> Alexander's
> Sea Grass Grille
> Southwest Grill
> Alfred's
> 
> This is by NO means a complete listing of dining on the island, but does cover those within walking distance or a short drive away.
> 
> Hudson's (North End) is open and staff is wearing masks
> Old Fort Pub (North End) is open
> Redfish (South of DVC Resort)
> Stellini's (South end)
> ... and many more
> All SERG restaurants are open (except One Hot Mama's) - Boathouse, Skull Creek, Frankie Bones, Wise Guys, Giuseppi's Pizza, Dockside, Mello Mushroom, etc. (Masked servers on request only)
> 
> Stay tuned!



So I am at the DVCresort right now for one night. And I just walked through shelter Cove earlier this evening picking out a place to eat. I wound up at Scott’s. The servers wore mask and ieverything was outside seemed fairly safe. San miguels is a mosh pit. They were literally six people deep at the bar. Do not go there if you have any hope of trying to avoid catching Covid because A MoshPit is not exactly your best bet.  Bucci was closed

As for the SERG restaurants,! I plan not to visit any of them while I’m here. They made it very clear that protecting guests and their staff is not something that they are  really interested in doing, which makes me wonder if there any other safety or health concerns they’re just hiding in the back office because they don’t care about their customers.


This list is of restaurants that are open, it may not be restaurants  you are comfortable going to. A lot of them on this list from my research are not places I will be eating. You need to do research and then make a decision when you get here. And walk away from places that are living in fantasyland. As we all know fantasyland only exists  in the Magic Kingdom and it’s not open yet


----------



## sleepydog25

@OrangeCountyCommuter You're exactly right about San Miguel's--mosh pit is a perfect description. After staying at DHHIR for four nights, we spent two in Shelter Cove at Harbourside. We must have walked by San Miguel's five or six times, and it was always packed with no masks on anyone. We did notice the masks on all servers at Scott's, though we felt a number of tables were too close to their neighbors. The only Serg restaurant we visited was Black Marlin for a late lunch, and it was uncrowded, tables were well-spaced, and they asked if we wished to have a masked server (we did). Mostly, we cooked in our room and did one take out. 

In short, anyone visiting should be aware that numbers are spiking and to take their precautions seriously.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

The Hilton Head Island Town Council passed an updated version of an ordinance requiring the wearing of face masks in all businesses.

The pre-vote draft of the ordinance required customers to wear  face masks only in grocery stores and pharmacies. The Mayor invited public comment on the proposed ordinance over the week-end.

The updated ordinance which was passed by the Town Council this morning makes face masks mandatory for customers in all commercial spaces, such as grocery stores, pharmacies, restaurants, retail stores, and bars.

The ordinance also requires employees in all commercial spaces to wear a face mask at all times when they are in the same place as the public or near another employee.

Any person who violates the face mask rule would be guilty of a misdemeanor, according to the ordinance. A misdemeanor is punishable by a fine of up to $500 or 30 days in jail, according to the town code.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

WebmasterDoc said:


> The Hilton Head Island Town Council passed an updated version of an ordinance requiring the wearing of face masks in all businesses.
> 
> The pre-vote draft of the ordinance required customers to wear  face masks only in grocery stores and pharmacies. The Mayor invited public comment on the proposed ordinance over the week-end.
> 
> The updated ordinance which was passed by the Town Council this morning makes face masks mandatory for customers in all commercial spaces, such as grocery stores, pharmacies, restaurants, retail stores, and bars.
> 
> The ordinance also requires employees in all commercial spaces to wear a face mask at all times when they are in the same place as the public or near another employee.
> 
> Any person who violates the face mask rule would be guilty of a misdemeanor, according to the ordinance. A misdemeanor is punishable by a fine of up to $500 or 30 days in jail, according to the town code.


Thanks for the update Doc makes feel better with our arrival this weekend. So looking forward to being back at the villas.  Be well.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Yes, thanks very much for the update and what I consider the good news.
Does this ordinance have an expiration date or is it "until further notice"?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

sleepydog25 said:


> We were there the day the resort opened. The first couple of days, hardly anyone wasn't wearing a mask around the property except in the pool which is exempt. By days three and four, we saw several adults and many children walking around the grounds without them. There were still more who did than didn't, but it was disturbing to see guest already flouting the rules. . .rules not suggestions. Management CMs would ask people to put them on when they saw the non-mask wearers, but they can't be everywhere. And we saw two young men (20s) walking along the boardwalk, and a manager kindly asked them to put on a mask. They did. . .until the manager walked off and one of them took off his mask and continued on his way. Short of upsetting guest with constant nagging, I don't see how Disney can do much more. Still, relying on people to do the right thing, be polite, and obey the rules clearly isn't going to work, either.


Actually, the rules say that you do not have to wear masks around the grounds, just in community buildings.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

WebmasterDoc said:


> The Hilton Head Island Town Council passed an updated version of an ordinance requiring the wearing of face masks in all businesses.
> 
> The pre-vote draft of the ordinance required customers to wear  face masks only in grocery stores and pharmacies. The Mayor invited public comment on the proposed ordinance over the week-end.
> 
> The updated ordinance which was passed by the Town Council this morning makes face masks mandatory for customers in all commercial spaces, such as grocery stores, pharmacies, restaurants, retail stores, and bars.
> 
> The ordinance also requires employees in all commercial spaces to wear a face mask at all times when they are in the same place as the public or near another employee.
> 
> Any person who violates the face mask rule would be guilty of a misdemeanor, according to the ordinance. A misdemeanor is punishable by a fine of up to $500 or 30 days in jail, according to the town code.


No problem.  We just won’t go in any businesses.  Buy our groceries before we get to Hilton head.  And we are only staying a few days just to see the area, so no big deal.  The rest of of our trip is in Florida, which is sane.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Simba's Mom said:


> Yes, thanks very much for the update and what I consider the good news.
> Does this ordinance have an expiration date or is it "until further notice"?


The Hilton Head ordinance will remain in effect for 60 days. The one passed in nearby Beaufort will end on July 31. Bluffton will vote on an ordinance this week (tomorrow?).

The "good news" here (if we have to look for good news within a negative issue) is that the number of COVID-19 deaths (3) on HH have not increased in several weeks and stats recently released indicate that the average age group of the increase in positive tests has been 20 - 40 years of age - and that was a consideration of the ordinance and vote.

One third of the full time residents on Hilton Head are over 65 years of age and that age group certainly contributed to the public comments last weekend suggesting that limiting customer participation in the requirement to just grocery stores and pharmacies was not enough - resulting in the modification of the ordinance to require wearing masks in ALL businesses - for both employees and customers.


----------



## rtp-resident

Just finishing up our annual July 4th visit. Since we debated long and hard about taking this trip and really appreciated the postings before we pulled the trigger, thought we would share our observations. Arrived Sunday, June 28th late afternoon. Check-in normal, extra precaution procedures - only one person of your party to check-in. Masks 'required' for check-in and moving around resort, but not strictly enforced or observed. Most guests seem to mindful of social distancing and mask wearing. Limited activities, no movies, no FIREWORKS    through July 6th (Town of HHI may extend this date).

A lot more cooking and grilling out by everyone. We brought our own groceries and supplemented at Whole Foods which was enforcing mask wearing policy (other chains including Harris Teeter were not). In general, outside the Disney bubble, mask compliance last Sunday was _maybe _50/50. Later this week, with the continued record increases in SC COVID cases, mask compliance now may reach 60/40 or 70/30 depending on venue. One place mask compliance is about zero is within Shelter Cove Harbour Shops & Restaurants. With the exception of Ela's restaurant, the remainder of bars and restaurants are following NO mask restrictions for patrons (except for a couple staff). Jam packed at the bar with all ages and dining tables placed together. Wouldn't recommend going if you are concerned about exposure. 

Resort operations continue with some limitations. Campfires, movies, and tours are not being offered  All pools are open but important to note, Signals is only open Friday thru Sunday so you need to bring your own refreshments  The shuttle service is operational, but only has social distancing capacity of four persons. Uncertain if there is a larger group of one family unit, whether they are all allowed to board. 

As always the staff is wonderful and upbeat. Glad we came, but can't say that beyond Disney, HHI as a whole is a model of COVID prevention best practices, but YMMV. Happy July 4th!!


----------



## sleepydog25

rtp-resident said:


> Just finishing up our annual July 4th visit. Since we debated long and hard about taking this trip and really appreciated the postings before we pulled the trigger, thought we would share our observations. Arrived Sunday, June 28th late afternoon. Check-in normal, extra precaution procedures - only one person of your party to check-in. Masks 'required' for check-in and moving around resort, but not strictly enforced or observed. Most guests seem to mindful of social distancing and mask wearing. Limited activities, no movies, no FIREWORKS    through July 6th (Town of HHI may extend this date).
> 
> A lot more cooking and grilling out by everyone. We brought our own groceries and supplemented at Whole Foods which was enforcing mask wearing policy (other chains including Harris Teeter were not). In general, outside the Disney bubble, mask compliance last Sunday was _maybe _50/50. Later this week, with the continued record increases in SC COVID cases, mask compliance now may reach 60/40 or 70/30 depending on venue. One place mask compliance is about zero is within Shelter Cove Harbour Shops & Restaurants. With the exception of Ela's restaurant, the remainder of bars and restaurants are following NO mask restrictions for patrons (except for a couple staff). Jam packed at the bar with all ages and dining tables placed together. Wouldn't recommend going if you are concerned about exposure.
> 
> Resort operations continue with some limitations. Campfires, movies, and tours are not being offered  All pools are open but important to note, Signals is only open Friday thru Sunday so you need to bring your own refreshments  The shuttle service is operational, but only has social distancing capacity of four persons. Uncertain if there is a larger group of one family unit, whether they are all allowed to board.
> 
> As always the staff is wonderful and upbeat. Glad we came, but can't say that beyond Disney, HHI as a whole is a model of COVID prevention best practices, but YMMV. Happy July 4th!!


Thanks of the update. We were there the first day DHHIR opened and stayed for five days. Most everything you mention above was true then, as well, only there was much less mask wearing offsite than what you found, likely due to (as you say) the spike in SC virus cases. And, much as you report, Shelter Cove was largely mask-less, especially San Miguel's where we saw patrons stacked at the bar, at tables, and just standing around in close proximity to others. The tables at Scott's were too close for comfort as people were almost shoulder-to-shoulder in some instances. I will add that the servers at Scott's ALL wore masks, though I don't know if that's still the case. 

In addition to Whole Foods, Fresh Market was also enforcing the mask wearing policy. None of the others we visited did though, again, all the employees seem to be wearing them. Finally, we totally agree about Disney guests not all complying even though it's specifically mentioned at check-in and throughout the resort. The first day, mask wearing was nearly 100% as we walked the grounds, shopped at the Mercantile, ordered food. By day five, my best guess is that mask observance around the resort (not including the pool where it's not required) was at best 70-30. We even saw someone be politely asked by a manager CM to put on a mask which the patron did. . .until the manager disappeared around the corner. The mask came off immediately. If you visit HHI--off or on site--just be prepared for a certain laziness about people using masks.


----------



## SamR

rtp-resident said:


> ...Signals is only open Friday thru Sunday...


I find this very puzzling. Tide Me Over is open every day, but Signals is only open three days a week? Are they expecting fewer people to be at the beach house (possibly due to enforced capacity limits), and therefore fewer patrons for Signals? Anyone have any insight or theories?


----------



## jerseygal

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks of the update. We were there the first day DHHIR opened and stayed for five days. Most everything you mention above was true then, as well, only there was much less mask wearing offsite than what you found, likely due to (as you say) the spike in SC virus cases. And, much as you report, Shelter Cove was largely mask-less, especially San Miguel's where we saw patrons stacked at the bar, at tables, and just standing around in close proximity to others. The tables at Scott's were too close for comfort as people were almost shoulder-to-shoulder in some instances. I will add that the servers at Scott's ALL wore masks, though I don't know if that's still the case.
> 
> In addition to Whole Foods, Fresh Market was also enforcing the mask wearing policy. None of the others we visited did though, again, all the employees seem to be wearing them. Finally, we totally agree about Disney guests not all complying even though it's specifically mentioned at check-in and throughout the resort. The first day, mask wearing was nearly 100% as we walked the grounds, shopped at the Mercantile, ordered food. By day five, my best guess is that mask observance around the resort (not including the pool where it's not required) was at best 70-30. We even saw someone be politely asked by a manager CM to put on a mask which the patron did. . .until the manager disappeared around the corner. The mask came off immediately. If you visit HHI--off or on site--just be prepared for a certain laziness about people using masks.


You didn’t mention employees at Kriogers? Am I to assume that employees at Kruger’s are not mandated to wear masks? It was reported a few days ago that There are about 10 Publix stores in Central Florida, at least 5 or 6 on list were Orange County, where there were reported cases of employees who tested positive for Covid. Thankfully, Publix as well as Walmart employees in Orange County have been wearing masks for quite awhile now! Can’t imagine why on earth would a grocery store or restaurant in HHI not mandate employees and servers and bartenders to be masked??? There is no good reason, they are serving the public in a pandemic!


----------



## Nvrgrowup

We arrived at Hilton Head today. Per the cm at front desk resort will be full
The bar at the beach house will be open for drinks and some snacks during the week. Signals for the time being will only be open Fri.,Sat., and Sunday. 
Just an fyi The Big Dipper Pool at the resort was closed due to capacity when we arrived at 2:30 this afternoon.
 Masks are required at the resort except at the pool, and per the cm there is now a $500. on the island if you are not wearing one. There are message boards along the roadside to wear masks. We were at Krogers and everyone staff and public were wearing one. So that is a big improvement.


----------



## sleepydog25

jerseygal said:


> You didn’t mention employees at Kriogers? Am I to assume that employees at Kruger’s are not mandated to wear masks? It was reported a few days ago that There are about 10 Publix stores in Central Florida, at least 5 or 6 on list were Orange County, where there were reported cases of employees who tested positive for Covid. Thankfully, Publix as well as Walmart employees in Orange County have been wearing masks for quite awhile now! Can’t imagine why on earth would a grocery store or restaurant in HHI not mandate employees and servers and bartenders to be masked??? There is no good reason, they are serving the public in a pandemic!


When we were there that first opening week for DHHIR, all Kroger employees were wearing masks; however, there was no mandate by the store to require customers to wear one--at best, I'd day the patrons in Kroger's that week were 50-50 wearing them. Obviously, things seem to have changed the past two weeks.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Nvrgrowup said:


> We arrived at Hilton Head today. Per the cm at front desk resort will be full
> The bar at the beach house will be open for drinks and some snacks during the week. Signals for the time being will only be open Fri.,Sat., and Sunday.
> Just an fyi The Big Dipper Pool at the resort was closed due to capacity when we arrived at 2:30 this afternoon.
> Masks are required at the resort except at the pool, and per the cm there is now a $500. on the island if you are not wearing one. There are message boards along the roadside to wear masks. We were at Krogers and everyone staff and public were wearing one. So that is a big improvement.



Thats sounds like a huge improvement. We were in HH June 22nd-27th and Id say I saw 10% of the population wearing masks. Sometimes I had to strain to find some one with one at all. We stayed at Hilton Grand Vacation Ocean Oaks and while all of the staff wore masks and COVID practices were in places, you were lucky to see a single couple in a day with masks on.


----------



## jerseygal

sleepydog25 said:


> When we were there that first opening week for DHHIR, all Kroger employees were wearing masks; however, there was no mandate by the store to require customers to wear one--at best, I'd day the patrons in Kroger's that week were 50-50 wearing them. Obviously, things seem to have changed the past two weeks.


Certainly hoping!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

On Tuesday, June 30 at 11:59PM, a HH ordinance went into affect where employees in ALL businesses MUST wear masks when in are areas near customers and other employees. Customers are also required to wear masks in all businesses (but not while eating/drinking). Compliance seems to have been high these last five days. 

The county Sheriff has agreed to enforce this ordinance. 

Quite a few restaurants are temporarily closed and at least two have closed permanently (Carrabas and Bonefish).


----------



## jerseygal

Thank you for the update that is good news! Hopefully, masking will slow the spread!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We hope our September HHI trip materializes!  For us, it will depend on Quarantine rules.


----------



## Simba's Mom

SamR said:


> I find this very puzzling. Tide Me Over is open every day, but Signals is only open three days a week? Are they expecting fewer people to be at the beach house (possibly due to enforced capacity limits), and therefore fewer patrons for Signals? Anyone have any insight or theories?



No insight or theories, but I share big time in your puzzlement.  We go to DHHIR in November, when on many days it's too cool for much of anyone to be at the beach house, except a few people walking the beach.  Yet Signal's is open every day.  Granted it's usually only open from 11:00-3:00 (too cool before or afterwards, and remember it's getting dark by 5:00-5:30).  I certainly wouldn't like it open only 3 days.


----------



## skoi

bobbiwoz said:


> We hope our September HHI trip materializes!  For us, it will depend on Quarantine rules.


 Same for us. We even got our wait list for an extra day in a 1 br already.


----------



## sleepydog25

We were there opening day for five days, and now we're headed back for two nights this weekend. Obviously, some folks are canceling (understandable), but we needed to come down to look at a couple of houses and had booked a hotel room--so this works well for us. We always mask up, and we'll be bringing food to cook in the room, so little need to interact except on campus and looking at houses. A little more Disney is not a bad thing. . .


----------



## baileybrad

7/5 - 7/8 Stay in 2BDRM - 2812. We have been staying at HH DVC since 1999. It is our home resort. These are my/our thoughts and people's opinions can be different without it being the end of the free world as we know it. We live in Greenville, SC. Our family is mixed over the virus, masks, etc. There were 4 of us on this trip -- wife, husband and 2 of our 3 sons (17 and 20). Our 22 year old son (former Clemson student w/3 roommates; 2 of whom had the virus - with no impacts) now works and did not accompany us. He has been one of two of our family who think that the virus is the end of the world, beyond dangerous, etc. He stayed in the apartment working from home, social distancing, quarantining until he returned to work.

We drive down early in the morning (4 hour drive) and arrived a little before 10:00am. I checked us in, wearing a mask for the first time, getting our keys. Again, these are my/our opinions/impressions of Disney and our visit, etc. Over time we have found Disney to be something that we tolerate. Our kids have enjoyed over 40  to 50 extended trips (depending on the age of the child) to various Disney resorts (some non-DVC  but more DVC than not). We have stayed at all but the Poly and Copper River DVCs in Orlando. Old Key West and Saratoga are our favorites. We have been to HH DVC around 18 or so times and Vero Beach 3 times. We had a Vero Beach spring break trip and an early June Hilton Head trip cancelled due the closings. Stumbled on this reservation by accident. Our other stays were in an Inn room for the 3 of us at Vero and a 1BDRM for the 4 of us at HH. Do not really need a 2BDRM at HH but lucky to get anything at this point. Many will be losing lots of points. We now have booked HH for October so we will be clean on points. Got a little off topic there but the main point is that we have seen Disney for what it is for us and that is a giant money sucking machine. DVC has allowed us to enjoy nice stays (all of our points were resale purchases) but we have not been star struck by Disney for a very long time.

So when I checked in on Sunday the exuberance of the clerk was a tad much when so much of the resort was basically unavailable......at least the several of the things that our sons enjoy. Our room was not ready (as expected) so we headed to the beach house after getting our vehicle pass. July 4th weekend can be a tough parking spot find down there with others allowed to park in the lot that Disney does not exclusive use over. The time of day helped and we got a spot on the surface lot. We asked about moving 1 chair to a 3 chair grouping (Disney is using the word pod) and was told no due to social distancing in place so we took (2) 3 chair groupings for the 4 of us. Their rules but we wasted 4 chairs and the social distancing would have worked just fine where these chairs were placed. Just relaxed by the pool. The beach on the 4th is a mess so we did not even bother with our umbrella or beach chairs. We did grab lunch here for the 4 of us (lucky for us it was the weekend) using some old discounted (from Sam's Club) Disney gift cards that our youngest had taken on a school trip to Disney several years back. The food prices here are terrible and we rarely buy food from here but we had the cards and the timing worked. Wife ordered the food and it was brought to us in a large paper bag for social distancing purposes.

We got the text that the room was ready around 1:30pm so we headed up and put our stuff in the room and headed to the resort pool. Had no issue finding chairs but we did have to use 3 chairs over behind the water slide and 2 chairs about 20 feet from the kiddie pool. We did later move to a group of four chairs when others left. Not wanting to make this a trip report so I will ease up and give our impressions of what we encountered. Our room did over look the pool (not our favorite - the first time that had happened since our first stay in '99) but it by the non-smoking gate on the water side so it was convenient for this trip since we never really anything much else at the resort except for the pool.

The weather forecast was miserable for us after Sunday but wound up being a B- considering the forecast. Our sons could not play basketball, shoot pool, play corn hole or shuffle board. They did walk to the Lodge (even though I told them not a chance) to see if there any cookies one night. We total understand social distancing and wearing a mask inside (it is the "law" per the government. But even my wife who is so wary of the virus agrees that wearing a mask while walking to and from the car and around the property was just a punitive measure on Disney's part. That is why the boys could not shoot basketball, no way that they were going to do so without a mask. 

We shopped at Krogers on Sunday night but we had most of our snacks. We did pick up ice and chocolate milk for making ice cream. We did that for the first time at a Disney resort and it was a great idea. We dined inside at Wayback Burger on Sunday night. Dined at Fish Camp (had a reservation that was made in advance) on Monday night. Had a late lunch at Fiesta Fresh on Tuesday due to a storm that came in around 4:00PM. We had a pizza from Guiseppi's at the pool on Wednesday on our check out day.

We felt like the trip was lessened by the restrictions in place due to the virus. We had points that we needed to use so we were lucky to do so. We did not return to the beach house because the chance of rain was so great that we did not want to deal with the beach set-up.

A couple of things that I do not understand is not having Signals open  every day at the beach house (it is the height of summer). Also, the bar was not open there when we at the beach house on Sunday........why? Also, with so little to to.......why did the pools not open at 8:00am as they always have in the past. The resort pool opened at 9:00am and the beach pool did not open until 10:00am. Makes zero sense. 

We understand the tragedy that this virus has caused so many families. We were glad to be able to visit the resort but for us this was the usual great Hilton Head DVC trip that we have based on how we navigate all things Disney. This trip was a low C- but it was better than no trip at all due to the points that would have just been lost.


----------



## ngl

baileybrad said:


> 7/5 - 7/8 Stay in 2BDRM - 2812. We have been staying at HH DVC since 1999. It is our home resort. These are my/our thoughts and people's opinions can be different without it being the end of the free world as we know it. We live in Greenville, SC. Our family is mixed over the virus, masks, etc. There were 4 of us on this trip -- wife, husband and 2 of our 3 sons (17 and 20). Our 22 year old son (former Clemson student w/3 roommates; 2 of whom had the virus - with no impacts) now works and did not accompany us. He has been one of two of our family who think that the virus is the end of the world, beyond dangerous, etc. He stayed in the apartment working from home, social distancing, quarantining until he returned to work.
> 
> We drive down early in the morning (4 hour drive) and arrived a little before 10:00am. I checked us in, wearing a mask for the first time, getting our keys. Again, these are my/our opinions/impressions of Disney and our visit, etc. Over time we have found Disney to be something that we tolerate. Our kids have enjoyed over 40  to 50 extended trips (depending on the age of the child) to various Disney resorts (some non-DVC  but more DVC than not). We have stayed at all but the Poly and Copper River DVCs in Orlando. Old Key West and Saratoga are our favorites. We have been to HH DVC around 18 or so times and Vero Beach 3 times. We had a Vero Beach spring break trip and an early June Hilton Head trip cancelled due the closings. Stumbled on this reservation by accident. Our other stays were in an Inn room for the 3 of us at Vero and a 1BDRM for the 4 of us at HH. Do not really need a 2BDRM at HH but lucky to get anything at this point. Many will be losing lots of points. We now have booked HH for October so we will be clean on points. Got a little off topic there but the main point is that we have seen Disney for what it is for us and that is a giant money sucking machine. DVC has allowed us to enjoy nice stays (all of our points were resale purchases) but we have not been star struck by Disney for a very long time.
> 
> So when I checked in on Sunday the exuberance of the clerk was a tad much when so much of the resort was basically unavailable......at least the several of the things that our sons enjoy. Our room was not ready (as expected) so we headed to the beach house after getting our vehicle pass. July 4th weekend can be a tough parking spot find down there with others allowed to park in the lot that Disney does not exclusive use over. The time of day helped and we got a spot on the surface lot. We asked about moving 1 chair to a 3 chair grouping (Disney is using the word pod) and was told no due to social distancing in place so we took (2) 3 chair groupings for the 4 of us. Their rules but we wasted 4 chairs and the social distancing would have worked just fine where these chairs were placed. Just relaxed by the pool. The beach on the 4th is a mess so we did not even bother with our umbrella or beach chairs. We did grab lunch here for the 4 of us (lucky for us it was the weekend) using some old discounted (from Sam's Club) Disney gift cards that our youngest had taken on a school trip to Disney several years back. The food prices here are terrible and we rarely buy food from here but we had the cards and the timing worked. Wife ordered the food and it was brought to us in a large paper bag for social distancing purposes.
> 
> We got the text that the room was ready around 1:30pm so we headed up and put our stuff in the room and headed to the resort pool. Had no issue finding chairs but we did have to use 3 chairs over behind the water slide and 2 chairs about 20 feet from the kiddie pool. We did later move to a group of four chairs when others left. Not wanting to make this a trip report so I will ease up and give our impressions of what we encountered. Our room did over look the pool (not our favorite - the first time that had happened since our first stay in '99) but it by the non-smoking gate on the water side so it was convenient for this trip since we never really anything much else at the resort except for the pool.
> 
> The weather forecast was miserable for us after Sunday but wound up being a B- considering the forecast. Our sons could not play basketball, shoot pool, play corn hole or shuffle board. They did walk to the Lodge (even though I told them not a chance) to see if there any cookies one night. We total understand social distancing and wearing a mask inside (it is the "law" per the government.
> 
> We shopped at Krogers on Sunday night but we had most of our snacks. We did pick up ice and chocolate milk for making ice cream. We did that for the first time at a Disney resort and it was a great idea. We dined inside at Wayback Burger on Sunday night. Dined at Fish Camp (had a reservation that was made in advance) on Monday night. Had a late lunch at Fiesta Fresh on Tuesday due to a storm that came in around 4:00PM. We had a pizza from Guiseppi's at the pool on Wednesday on our check out day.
> 
> We felt like the trip was lessened by the restrictions in place due to the virus. We had points that we needed to use so we were lucky to do so. We did not return to the beach house because the chance of rain was so great that we did not want to deal with the beach set-up.
> 
> A couple of things that I do not understand is not having Signals open  every day at the beach house (it is the height of summer). Also, the bar was not open there when we at the beach house on Sunday........why? Also, with so little to to.......why did the pools not open at 8:00am as they always have in the past. The resort pool opened at 9:00am and the beach pool did not open until 10:00am. Makes zero sense.
> 
> We understand the tragedy that this virus has caused so many families. We were glad to be able to visit the resort but for us this was the usual great Hilton Head DVC trip that we have based on how we navigate all things Disney. This trip was a low C- but it was better than no trip at all due to the points that would have just been lost.


Thanks for the thorough review. It is very helpful. We have our first visit to HHI scheduled for August. Still on the fence. We live 1 hr from WDW so have stayed at every DVC resort there (owners of BLT & VB), VB, Aulani,  and GC so HHI is the last one to complete those that are open now! We went to VB over the 4th and was thinking the same - for people who have never been here before it must not seem like much since not everything is offered. We have WDW visits for Tgiving week and a weekend in Dec planned but doubt we will go as I am not sure it will be the same experience and those are points I can bank. Lots to consider with the HHI trip but we have had 3 cancelled trips so far this year so like you said, better than nothing.


----------



## dvcterry

baileybrad said:


> 7/5 - 7/8 Stay in 2BDRM - 2812. We have been staying at HH DVC since 1999. It is our home resort. These are my/our thoughts and people's opinions can be different without it being the end of the free world as we know it. We live in Greenville, SC. Our family is mixed over the virus, masks, etc. There were 4 of us on this trip -- wife, husband and 2 of our 3 sons (17 and 20). Our 22 year old son (former Clemson student w/3 roommates; 2 of whom had the virus - with no impacts) now works and did not accompany us. He has been one of two of our family who think that the virus is the end of the world, beyond dangerous, etc. He stayed in the apartment working from home, social distancing, quarantining until he returned to work.
> 
> We drive down early in the morning (4 hour drive) and arrived a little before 10:00am. I checked us in, wearing a mask for the first time, getting our keys. Again, these are my/our opinions/impressions of Disney and our visit, etc. Over time we have found Disney to be something that we tolerate. Our kids have enjoyed over 40  to 50 extended trips (depending on the age of the child) to various Disney resorts (some non-DVC  but more DVC than not). We have stayed at all but the Poly and Copper River DVCs in Orlando. Old Key West and Saratoga are our favorites. We have been to HH DVC around 18 or so times and Vero Beach 3 times. We had a Vero Beach spring break trip and an early June Hilton Head trip cancelled due the closings. Stumbled on this reservation by accident. Our other stays were in an Inn room for the 3 of us at Vero and a 1BDRM for the 4 of us at HH. Do not really need a 2BDRM at HH but lucky to get anything at this point. Many will be losing lots of points. We now have booked HH for October so we will be clean on points. Got a little off topic there but the main point is that we have seen Disney for what it is for us and that is a giant money sucking machine. DVC has allowed us to enjoy nice stays (all of our points were resale purchases) but we have not been star struck by Disney for a very long time.
> 
> So when I checked in on Sunday the exuberance of the clerk was a tad much when so much of the resort was basically unavailable......at least the several of the things that our sons enjoy. Our room was not ready (as expected) so we headed to the beach house after getting our vehicle pass. July 4th weekend can be a tough parking spot find down there with others allowed to park in the lot that Disney does not exclusive use over. The time of day helped and we got a spot on the surface lot. We asked about moving 1 chair to a 3 chair grouping (Disney is using the word pod) and was told no due to social distancing in place so we took (2) 3 chair groupings for the 4 of us. Their rules but we wasted 4 chairs and the social distancing would have worked just fine where these chairs were placed. Just relaxed by the pool. The beach on the 4th is a mess so we did not even bother with our umbrella or beach chairs. We did grab lunch here for the 4 of us (lucky for us it was the weekend) using some old discounted (from Sam's Club) Disney gift cards that our youngest had taken on a school trip to Disney several years back. The food prices here are terrible and we rarely buy food from here but we had the cards and the timing worked. Wife ordered the food and it was brought to us in a large paper bag for social distancing purposes.
> 
> We got the text that the room was ready around 1:30pm so we headed up and put our stuff in the room and headed to the resort pool. Had no issue finding chairs but we did have to use 3 chairs over behind the water slide and 2 chairs about 20 feet from the kiddie pool. We did later move to a group of four chairs when others left. Not wanting to make this a trip report so I will ease up and give our impressions of what we encountered. Our room did over look the pool (not our favorite - the first time that had happened since our first stay in '99) but it by the non-smoking gate on the water side so it was convenient for this trip since we never really anything much else at the resort except for the pool.
> 
> The weather forecast was miserable for us after Sunday but wound up being a B- considering the forecast. Our sons could not play basketball, shoot pool, play corn hole or shuffle board. They did walk to the Lodge (even though I told them not a chance) to see if there any cookies one night. We total understand social distancing and wearing a mask inside (it is the "law" per the government.
> 
> We shopped at Krogers on Sunday night but we had most of our snacks. We did pick up ice and chocolate milk for making ice cream. We did that for the first time at a Disney resort and it was a great idea. We dined inside at Wayback Burger on Sunday night. Dined at Fish Camp (had a reservation that was made in advance) on Monday night. Had a late lunch at Fiesta Fresh on Tuesday due to a storm that came in around 4:00PM. We had a pizza from Guiseppi's at the pool on Wednesday on our check out day.
> 
> We felt like the trip was lessened by the restrictions in place due to the virus. We had points that we needed to use so we were lucky to do so. We did not return to the beach house because the chance of rain was so great that we did not want to deal with the beach set-up.
> 
> A couple of things that I do not understand is not having Signals open  every day at the beach house (it is the height of summer). Also, the bar was not open there when we at the beach house on Sunday........why? Also, with so little to to.......why did the pools not open at 8:00am as they always have in the past. The resort pool opened at 9:00am and the beach pool did not open until 10:00am. Makes zero sense.
> 
> We understand the tragedy that this virus has caused so many families. We were glad to be able to visit the resort but for us this was the usual great Hilton Head DVC trip that we have based on how we navigate all things Disney. This trip was a low C- but it was better than no trip at all due to the points that would have just been lost.


Thank you for sharing.  Makes me miss the pre-Covid days for sure and hoping Disney will once again, be Disney.  Do you recall which days Signals was open?  Also was the beach house open/pool daily, or just Signals closed?


----------



## Chuck S

Just a moderator note...masks are required on DVC/Disney properties. You may post where they must be worn, but discussion of pros and cons of masks, since it is a requirement, is not a topic for discussion on the DVC Boards  .As with most things Disney/DVC...it is what it is.  If you wish to discuss whether masks should be worn, please do so on the DIS Community Board.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Chuck S said:


> Just a moderator note...masks are required on DVC/Disney properties. You may post where they must be worn, but discussion of pros and cons of masks, since it is a requirement, is not a topic for discussion on the DVC Boards  .As with most things Disney/DVC...it is what it is.  If you wish to discuss whether masks should be worn, please do so on the DIS Community Board.


I don’t understand this because people discuss the pros and cons of Disney rules all over disboards.  No one is advocating subversion of those rules.


----------



## Chuck S

These are the DVC Boards, the rules to prevent the spread of the virus apply to all of Disney...resorts, parks, transportation and so forth.  This is not a DVC specific topic, and is off-topic for the HHI thread. There is no reason to discuss the same thing on every board throughout the DISBoard system. If they were treating DVC differently from the rest of the company, then it would be a DVC topic for discussion.  The DVC Boards are not intended to be "debate" boards.  They are information boards about current events and history pertaining to DVC.  Again, if you wish to discuss the general pros and cons of masks, social distancing and other Covid prevention measures, please do so on the DIS Community Board.  Also please know that the decision as to what topics are appropriate for discussion (like smoking policies, and so forth) are not made by a single moderator acting independently.  DVC discussion board policies are discussed and implemented by the DVC Board mod team.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

We were at Disney HH 7/5-7/10. It is not our home resort but we enjoy the relaxing vibe and the beach. We were very much aware  of the guidelines for masks and social distancing and as a family we appreciated  it.
Our studio was clean and had a great marsh view. Really enjoyed sitting out on the covered porch.

There were pool activities and some craft activities for the community hall which you needed to sign up for. Tide Me Over qs is open 8-5 if you need a Mickey Waffle fix, and The Mercantile 9-9. Cms through out the resort were their usual wonderful selves.
We didn't get to enjoy the beach as much because of rainy weather.  The beach was definitely crowded but people were doing  well with social distancing. Food wise missed having Signals open except for Fri Sat and Sun. The pool bar was open with limited hrs.


We made a family decision to limit eating out. We chose Hudsons and SkullCreek Boathouse with outdoor seating. Our 20yr old ds was in heaven with all the good seafood.
If you want take out there are plenty of places to do that. Just know that they are very busy so you may need to order earlier than normal. 
We also grilled out one night the fish my dh and ds caught on a fishing trip. HH is a wonderful place for families to relax and have fun.  It was a long quiet ride home to NE Pa. We will be back.


----------



## baileybrad

ngl said:


> Thanks for the thorough review. It is very helpful. We have our first visit to HHI scheduled for August. Still on the fence. We live 1 hr from WDW so have stayed at every DVC resort there (owners of BLT & VB), VB, Aulani,  and GC so HHI is the last one to complete those that are open now! We went to VB over the 4th and was thinking the same - for people who have never been here before it must not seem like much since not everything is offered. We have WDW visits for Tgiving week and a weekend in Dec planned but doubt we will go as I am not sure it will be the same experience and those are points I can bank. Lots to consider with the HHI trip but we have had 3 cancelled trips so far this year so like you said, better than nothing.


As I mentioned we lost 2 trips and  I know that is nothing compared to a death in the family  (sad how having an opinion these days that isn’t necessarily politically correct requires a disclaimer or you risk getting attacked or moderated) but HHDVC is a nice resort but the restrictions definitely impacted our stay negatively. We were going to make our last trip to Disney the week before Christmas this year with all 3 of our sons but it would be a joke with all the restrictions. I recommend HHDVC as a getaway for you but as you understand the stay will be impacted.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Wondering what the odds are of it being warm enough to swim in November.  Working from home and online school provides a lot of flexibility!  Does anyone have past experience?


----------



## Chuck S

Average November stats for Hilton Head   hi 70° low 49°  5 rainy days ...  so maybe?


----------



## quinnc19

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Wondering what the odds are of it being warm enough to swim in November.  Working from home and online school provides a lot of flexibility!  Does anyone have past experience?


I have been there all months of the year and I'm sure I've seen many people in the pool every time. Definitely my daughter has swum in January. Not me, however.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Thank you Chuck and Quinn’s!  Sounds like a yes for the kiddos and not so much for the parents.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Wondering what the odds are of it being warm enough to swim in November.  Working from home and online school provides a lot of flexibility!  Does anyone have past experience?



We've been to HHI for the last 14 Novembers.  We've had it so cold we saw steam coming up from the pool (it was in the 30s) and other years in the 80s.  Most common is high 50s to high 60s.  Whether or not that's swimmable weather depends on where you're from.  But know that if you choose to swim, you'll have plenty of company!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here now, and my fourth trip to DHHIR, seventh to HHI in general, and have stayed at all the DVC resorts save Aulani, RIV, and Boardwalk, owning since 2002. Even with restrictions, HHI remains one of our favorites. CMs are the best; the vibe is relaxed; and while activities are limited, they're reduction is not impactful enough to downgrade a trip for us. Certainly, compared to the zoo that WDW is right now (not meant pejoratively), it's a welcome respite. We long ago figured DVC would one day merely be a way to cut our costs when exploring other avenues than the parks. Certainly, for HHI, it's still a lovely oasis in which to simply relax.


----------



## ngl

sleepydog25 said:


> Here now, and my fourth trip to DHHIR, seventh to HHI in general, and have stayed at all the DVC resorts save Aulani, RIV, and Boardwalk, owning since 2002. Even with restrictions, HHI remains one of our favorites. CMs are the best; the vibe is relaxed; and while activities are limited, they're reduction is not impactful enough to downgrade a trip for us. Certainly, compared to the zoo that WDW is right now (not meant pejoratively), it's a welcome respite. We long ago figured DVC would one day merely be a way to cut our costs when exploring other avenues than the parks. Certainly, for HHI, it's still a lovely oasis in which to simply relax.


Do you happen to have a copy of the activity guide? Or could take a photo? Only DVC resort we haven't been to is HHI! We live 1 hr from WDW so stayed at all and Aulani, Vero & Grand Californian and have first trip planned trip to HHI in Aug. We live in FL so numbers not good and neither SC so wondering if we should make the trip (6 hr drive) so any insight especially from a multi-time visitor would be appreciated!


----------



## sleepydog25

ngl said:


> Do you happen to have a copy of the activity guide? Or could take a photo? Only DVC resort we haven't been to is HHI! We live 1 hr from WDW so stayed at all and Aulani, Vero & Grand Californian and have first trip planned trip to HHI in Aug. We live in FL so numbers not good and neither SC so wondering if we should make the trip (6 hr drive) so any insight especially from a multi-time visitor would be appreciated!


We did not pick up an activity sheet this trip, but I believe there pictures of the current one earlier in this thread as they haven't changed the activities since re-opening on 15 June. The activities are limited to a few arts/crafts things (tie-dye shirts, pillow case, and a couple of more), and you can rent bikes, as well. The pool is open with limited numbers of people allowed in the pool area at one time, monitored by CMs. Still, the resort itself is a very relaxing place to be, and most of the yard game areas are open--you just have to ask the CMs for the items for each game (horseshoes, bocci ball, putting green, et. al.). Please keep in mind that the resort campus itself is a mask-on zone at all times except in the pool area just like the rest of DVC properties.

Outside the Disney bubble, there are plenty of activities to do around the island from dolphin tours, to parasailing, to kayaking, biking, miniature golf, historical tours, and the beach, naturally. As you are likely aware, Disney has a beach house 1.5 miles from the main resort, and they provide a free shuttle between the two, though it will only carry a few people at a time given social distancing protocols. However, you can walk, bike, or drive on your own, though the parking area at the Beach House is limited, so go early if you drive. It's a public beach there, but there is a private entrance to/from the beach at the Beach House, as well as public access right beside it. There is also a pool at the Beach House. 

The numbers in SC, as a whole, are a bit better than in FL. HHI itself began a mandated mask wearing in stores, shops, restaurants, etc. a couple of Mondays ago after the virus numbers began to spike. When we were here on DHHIR's opening day for a week, few people outside the Disney resort wore masks. Now, to go inside pretty much anywhere on island, you're required to wear a mask. We're Maskers, anyway, so are completely in tune with that mandate. Hopefully, this will provide you some peace of mind should you decide to make the trip. I have a daughter who lives in Melbourne, and so I'm well aware of the relative craziness associated with FL's numbers and response. You don't get that same level of angst while on the island. Best wishes on your decision!


----------



## quinnc19

Have a great time, Sleepydog! We are checking in on Wednesday for a couple of days.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Wondering what the odds are of it being warm enough to swim in November.  Working from home and online school provides a lot of flexibility!  Does anyone have past experience?


The pools are heated, so the water will be comfortable if the air temp is to your liking. The ocean may still be in the low 70s depending on when in November. (The ocean temp now is 83 and will still get warmer for another few weeks.)


----------



## exchanger

We went the third week in January and we spent plenty of time in the pool. We did get lucky and highs in the upper 60's, but the main pool is heated and we had fun doing the slide. I'm sure November would be great!


----------



## bobbiwoz

A waitlist came through, so our three night stay in September will be in the same room!

My one beef with Disney HH, is that they don’t have the Lodge with its elevator access a booking category.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

bobbiwoz said:


> A waitlist came through, so our three night stay in September will be in the same room!
> 
> My one beef with Disney HH, is that they don’t have the Lodge with its elevator access a booking category.


That's great!!! We were there last week and it was a waitlist for that visit  that came through for us. Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Nvrgrowup said:


> That's great!!! We were there last week and it was a waitlist for that visit  that came through for us. Have a wonderful time!!


Thank you!


----------



## jerseygal

Looking forward to our August trip!   Will monitor Covid over the next month. We are mask wearers, so that will not be an issue for us. Hoping that the pool hours change, 10am seems very late!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hi--quick question for anyone at the resort now or just back.  Are they allowing the face shields/gaiters at the resort?  I saw that WDW allowed them for the resort only stays, but when the parks opened, they were not allowed in there.  I'm not really sure why? 

Any feedback would be appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Nvrgrowup

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hi--quick question for anyone at the resort now or just back.  Are they allowing the face shields/gaiters at the resort?  I saw that WDW allowed them for the resort only stays, but when the parks opened, they were not allowed in there.  I'm not really sure why?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated! TIA!


We were there last week. I don't think face shields are allowed right now on any Disney property but I did see a couple of gaiters while on property including my ds. It was not an issue. For the most part on property people were very compliant.
 HH Island is now requiring masks when you are out and about grocery stores,  restaurants, outlets etc. I don't know if you have been there before but it is a lovely resort. Have fun!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney has specifically said no to gaiters and shields, though I did see a couple of the week they opened. The reason for this guidance is that even the cheaper masks you can buy by the box in stores have more than one layer of material (you likely noticed one side is typically light blue, the other white). Gaiters are intended for blocking the sun while allowing maximum breathability, and they're rarely more than a single layer of stretch polyester, thus not as effective as masks. Shields, likewise, offer little protection unless a mask is worn beneath it. 

We were there again last weekend, and as *Nvrgrowup* says, most guests onsite are compliant, though not always. We did see managers politely ask guests to put their masks on while strolling around the grounds, and it's an easy thing to do. With the new mandate in HHI, we also saw many more people with masks in the general population. Still, we largely avoided crowds. We did takeout, and we cooked in our room. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## jerseygal

Speaking of face shields, I have seen in grocery stores, who perhaps are amongst very vulnerable, shoppers wear a face mask and a face shield.
Not a bad idea if you have pre existing conditions, extra protection!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Thank you all for your responses! Some good information on the shields.  

Also, thank you for your warm wishes for our trip.  It's in September,  and I'm still waffling on it! Don't know what to do.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

I will share a bit of our background and our decision to go to HH last week. We are yearly Disney World visitors. We decided with the virus and the fact that we have an asthmatic ds the parks and plane ride were a no go for us.
 We decided on HH knowing we could possibly control our environment a bit more and drive. We limited our time out and about did take out more etc. We still enjoyed the beach and resort. I felt relatively safe and was happy to see  all the mask wearing and fairly good social distancing.The cms did a great job cleaning and wiping down areas.
 We found it to be a good compromise for our family. Only you will know what is the best for your family. You still have sometime to decide. I wish you well.


----------



## ngl

Nvrgrowup said:


> I will share a bit of our background and our decision to go to HH last week. We are yearly Disney World visitors. We decided with the virus and the fact that we have an asthmatic ds the parks and plane ride were a no go for us.
> We decided on HH knowing we could possibly control our environment a bit more and drive. We limited our time out and about did take out more etc. We still enjoyed the beach and resort. I felt relatively safe and was happy to see  all the mask wearing and fairly good social distancing.The cms did a great job cleaning and wiping down areas.
> We found it to be a good compromise for our family. Only you will know what is the best for your family. You still have sometime to decide. I wish you well.


Much appreciated. We are set to go in August as as replacement to many canceled trips since March. We would do the same as you (outdoor activities only and eat in). It is so difficult to determine best steps during this time so any input is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Deano45m

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Wondering what the odds are of it being warm enough to swim in November.  Working from home and online school provides a lot of flexibility!  Does anyone have past experience?


We are going to try week before thanksgiving so hopefully!!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Nvrgrowup said:


> I will share a bit of our background and our decision to go to HH last week. We are yearly Disney World visitors. We decided with the virus and the fact that we have an asthmatic ds the parks and plane ride were a no go for us.
> We decided on HH knowing we could possibly control our environment a bit more and drive. We limited our time out and about did take out more etc. We still enjoyed the beach and resort. I felt relatively safe and was happy to see  all the mask wearing and fairly good social distancing.The cms did a great job cleaning and wiping down areas.
> We found it to be a good compromise for our family. Only you will know what is the best for your family. You still have some
> time to decide. I wish you well.



Thank you for sharing and the well wishes!   
 An added bonus for us will also be that September is the beginning of the "off-season" or at least, I hope.


----------



## skoi

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Thank you for sharing and the well wishes!
> An added bonus for us will also be that September is the beginning of the "off-season" or at least, I hope.



When we go, it's usually in September. The resort is always pretty hopping, but the rest of the island is quieter. Last time, we went in the beginning of June and there was a noticeable difference off Disney property, but not on property. We're back to September (fingers crossed hopefully) for this year. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## bunnm09

Any tips on getting rooms at HHI? We are having a baby in late October and have had to cancel two cruises and a trip to Disney for our anniversary. We thought a weekend getaway to HHI would be a fun getaway before the baby comes but of course Disney's HHI is booked up at the moment. Just got off the phone with them looking for any stretch of three days in August or early Sept and they couldn't find anything. Is there any hope of something coming open on such late notice or are we just crazy to try? haha

Not DVC and have never been to HHI but always wanted to visit


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

bunnm09 said:


> Any tips on getting rooms at HHI? We are having a baby in late October and have had to cancel two cruises and a trip to Disney for our anniversary. We thought a weekend getaway to HHI would be a fun getaway before the baby comes but of course Disney's HHI is booked up at the moment. Just got off the phone with them looking for any stretch of three days in August or early Sept and they couldn't find anything. Is there any hope of something coming open on such late notice or are we just crazy to try? haha
> 
> Not DVC and have never been to HHI but always wanted to visit


Perhaps check some of the DVC rental sites for set reservations (defined resort and days).  I see HHI occasionally on these.  Also, you might check DVC rental websites to see if there are openings for DVC members.  Good luck!


----------



## SL6827

bunnm09 said:


> Any tips on getting rooms at HHI? We are having a baby in late October and have had to cancel two cruises and a trip to Disney for our anniversary. We thought a weekend getaway to HHI would be a fun getaway before the baby comes but of course Disney's HHI is booked up at the moment. Just got off the phone with them looking for any stretch of three days in August or early Sept and they couldn't find anything. Is there any hope of something coming open on such late notice or are we just crazy to try? haha
> 
> Not DVC and have never been to HHI but always wanted to visit


Nothing on a cash basis.  I have been looking.  Every now and then I will get a 2-bedroom, but I am not willing to fork over the money for wasted space for just two people.


----------



## DCLPrincess

Anyone know about the a.c. in the rooms? My concern is germs being spread from room to room via the a.c.


----------



## ngl

Still hoping to make our first DVC HHI trip in a couple of weeks and complete our visit to each DVC resort! We still are not comfortable eating inside restaurants. We haven't been to a restaurant and sat outside for that matter either. Any recommendations of good places not too far from the resort where there is outdoor seating that is properly spaced? I understand all restaurant servers need to wear masks now but reading some other posts there are some restaurants with outside seating that seem to be crowded with tables pretty close. Any recommendations appreciated!


----------



## Chuck S

ngl said:


> Still hoping to make our first DVC HHI trip in a couple of weeks and complete our visit to each DVC resort! We still are not comfortable eating inside restaurants. We haven't been to a restaurant and sat outside for that matter either. Any recommendations of good places not too far from the resort where there is outdoor seating that is properly spaced? I understand all restaurant servers need to wear masks now but reading some other posts there are some restaurants with outside seating that seem to be crowded with tables pretty close. Any recommendations appreciated!



I haven't been to HHI, so I can;t give a recommendation...but I would say, don't rule out restaurants entirely, but be sure to take a good look at the individual restaurants protocols.  For instance, here in Texas, our local Denny's is at about 30% seating, masks are required unless you are seated at your table, tables have plenty of distance between them, and are well sterilized between guests, and of course the employees are all wearing masks...but there are some open and  operating local restaurants here that I would not trust.  So just check everything out, carefully. Then make whatever decision is right for you.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

ngl said:


> Still hoping to make our first DVC HHI trip in a couple of weeks and complete our visit to each DVC resort! We still are not comfortable eating inside restaurants. We haven't been to a restaurant and sat outside for that matter either. Any recommendations of good places not too far from the resort where there is outdoor seating that is properly spaced? I understand all restaurant servers need to wear masks now but reading some other posts there are some restaurants with outside seating that seem to be crowded with tables pretty close. Any recommendations appreciated!


We were there a couple of weeks ago. We ate at Hudsons and SkullCreek Boathouse.  Good outdoor seating and table spacing.. The restaurants are kind of next to each other on the water. Great food at especially if you like seafood. They can get crowded and they don't take reservations. They are about 20 minutes from the resort. There are some good places to get take out and you can always hit up Kroger and grill. There are places to eat in Harbor Place across from the resort. We just didn't see great facemask wearing there or good table spacing when we drove by. Hopefully it's gotten better.. Have fun!! The resort and island are beautiful.


----------



## sleepydog25

ngl said:


> Still hoping to make our first DVC HHI trip in a couple of weeks and complete our visit to each DVC resort! We still are not comfortable eating inside restaurants. We haven't been to a restaurant and sat outside for that matter either. Any recommendations of good places not too far from the resort where there is outdoor seating that is properly spaced? I understand all restaurant servers need to wear masks now but reading some other posts there are some restaurants with outside seating that seem to be crowded with tables pretty close. Any recommendations appreciated!


We've been there twice since DHHIR reopened. The first time was for a week the first day they opened, and the second just two weekends ago. There is a new mandate in HHI, specifically, requiring masks in all indoor venues: restaurants, grocery stores, retail shops, et. al. That helps reduce the number who crowd together maskless; however, there are always those who simply won't. 

That being said, there are a few restaurants that appear to do better than others. In Shelter Cove, which is literally a 3-minute walk from the Disney resort, you have a few options. Scott's Fish Market is one, and they have decent food. However, the tables aren't particularly well-spaced with some diners still within a 3-4 feet of you when you sit down and it gets crowded. And Scott's, being so close to Disney and sitting on the marina, generally gets crowded. Right next to Scott's is the Hilton Head Social Bakery. It's not a sit down place, and their fare is more French-inspired such as croissants, quiche, tarts, and many other pastries. It's a very good (though expensive) place to grab-n-go, and they practice good social distancing. Farther down is San Miguel's, and I do not recommend it. As a poster eloquently said on another thread, it's basically "a giant mosh pit." We walked by it a few times, and that's an apt description. Even farther down is Ela's on the Water, and they practice solid efforts to reduce the spread of COVID, including outdoor seating. I recommend them--plus, they have good food, albeit slightly more expensive than, say, Scott's. 

Nearby, as in a 5-10 minute drive, are two very good restaurants, though both are Italian. First, there's OMBRA Cucina which still employs outdoor seating (I think), as well as indoor seating. It's one of our favorite spots; it's adult-oriented, too. Second, is Michael Anthony's which, essentially, is across the street from OMBRA and also has excellent food and is more adult-oriented, as well. Both of those are located as you head in the direction of Sea Pines. 

If you head in the opposite direction, and between a 15-20 minute drive, there are some very good seafood restaurants. Skull Creek Boathouse (not Dockside) is one of our top places, but they do not take reservations, and it's crowded. There are a lot of outdoor tables, to be sure, but there will be a lot of people, regardless. Hudson's is nearby, and they have outdoor seating but, again, it is smaller than Skull Creek and a favorite among many locals. The Black Marlin is another good spot, and they have a lot of outdoor seating, well-spaced, and you can make reservations there. Finally, there is one of our go-to seafood places, Fish Camp on Broad Creek. While the tables inside are a little close for our tastes, the outdoor seating is well-spaced, the views very nice, and the food and service excellent. 

Finally, if you have a room with a full kitchen, I highly recommend visiting either Bennie Hudson's fresh seafood market (about 15 minutes from the resort) or Barnacle Bill's (about 5-7 minutes away), and both have fresh seafood delivered off boats every day. You can make your own low country boil, or grill scallops, or do fresh shrimp, or cook any number of varieties of fish (mostly from Bennie Hudson's), or even shuck your own fresh oysters. Best wishes to you in your decision-making. Certainly, pretty much any place in town now does takeout or curbside service, including both OMBRA and Michael Anthony's. 



DCLPrincess said:


> Anyone know about the a.c. in the rooms? My concern is germs being spread from room to room via the a.c.


I'm not an expert, and I can only report what I've seen in my numerous walks around the resort, but it appears each room has its own a/c unit. These are tucked away behind wooden fencing at each building, and appear to correlate one per room. If so, that would mean the ventilation shafts are also unique to each room. Further, I do know that each room has its own thermostat, further indicating such a system. Now, many of the rooms will be 1BR/studio lockoff types, and those would share a doorway through which it's theoretically possible for a small amount of air flow between the two if they are in the lockoff mode. I would say this: if you're uneasy about the possibility of cross-contamination, it might not be quite the time to go to HHI. Personally, I feel the greater risk is walking around town and heading to restaurants or even doing takeout. I hope this helps your thinking. HHI is a great place to visit.


----------



## ande2428

Hey all!  Has anyone posted a recent list of activities at the resort?  We are going later this year and I was curious to see what will be available.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

bunnm09 said:


> Any tips on getting rooms at HHI? We are having a baby in late October and have had to cancel two cruises and a trip to Disney for our anniversary. We thought a weekend getaway to HHI would be a fun getaway before the baby comes but of course Disney's HHI is booked up at the moment. Just got off the phone with them looking for any stretch of three days in August or early Sept and they couldn't find anything. Is there any hope of something coming open on such late notice or are we just crazy to try? haha
> 
> Not DVC and have never been to HHI but always wanted to visit



I just looked and there is a studio available for the nights of August 7 and 8.


----------



## msaseifert

Our first stay at Disney's Hilton Head is coming soon.  A couple questions....it will be me, hubby and kids 21 & 25.  We plan to pack a cooler and head to the beach with our own chairs and umbrellas.  Our cooler will most likely have some beer in it....we are not obnoxious, just like to have an adult beverage while chilling on the beach.  I just read where no alcohol is permitted on the beach....Yikes!  Is this strictly enforced or if i'm being discreet and minding my own business and not getting hammered will they just look on?


----------



## Ellester

Just canceled our 30th anniversary trip planned for VGC in September.  Thankfully they let me un-borrow the points from Oct 2020 and I was able to snag a 2BR at HHI for Aug 29- Sept 2. We all love DHHIR but haven’t been in a few years so now we have something to look forward to!


----------



## Wedway88

msaseifert said:


> Our first stay at Disney's Hilton Head is coming soon.  A couple questions....it will be me, hubby and kids 21 & 25.  We plan to pack a cooler and head to the beach with our own chairs and umbrellas.  Our cooler will most likely have some beer in it....we are not obnoxious, just like to have an adult beverage while chilling on the beach.  I just read where no alcohol is permitted on the beach....Yikes!  Is this strictly enforced or if i'm being discreet and minding my own business and not getting hammered will they just look on?


Our previous trip  2 years ago we had no issue with bringing a cooler of beer/snacks, just poured it into a yeti or solo cup and had no problem. Cheers!


----------



## Wedway88

jerseygal said:


> Looking forward to our August trip!   Will monitor Covid over the next month. We are mask wearers, so that will not be an issue for us. Hoping that the pool hours change, 10am seems very late!


Agree with the 10 am pool time, hope it opens earlier. Our 4 year old is a early riser!


----------



## Wedway88

Anyone know the season for the bar at the beach house? We are heading down the week before Labor day but when we went in past years it was closed ( middle sept)


----------



## jerseygal

Wedway88 said:


> Anyone know the season for the bar at the beach house? We are heading down the week before Labor day but when we went in past years it was closed ( middle sept)


We were there 3rd week of september last year I believe..it was closed. Was surprised, beach and weather was lovely that time of year, but very quiet.
Can't imagine them closing the week before Labor Day. That should be a great week, the kids in Florida and S.Carolina are already back to school! The island should be much less crowded than the summer!


----------



## Fauntleroy

jerseygal said:


> We were there 3rd week of september last year I believe..it was closed. Was surprised, beach and weather was lovely that time of year, but very quiet.
> Can't imagine them closing the week before Labor Day. That should be a great week, the kids in Florida and S.Carolina are already back to school! The island should be much less crowded than the summer!



I work on HHI, and live nearby. You’re right. The weather _can_ stay pleasant well-into November (e.g. several Thanksgivings in the 70s in recent years, Christmas was even 85 a few years back). I wonder if what you guys ran into is a Hurricane season thing? HHI/SC has had to evacuate basically every Sept. since 2016. Maybe post-Labor Day it just makes sense to batten down the hatches a bit, etc. At any rate, I would expect the Beach Bar to be open through Labor Day at least (barring August hurricanes)...


----------



## RKS03

Does anyone know if you can still cancel HHI within 30 days of trip and get points returned?

Edit: I’ve been able to confirm holding requirements are still being waived.


----------



## katedrew94

Is there anyone there right now who can post one of the activities calendars? I can't find one on here. If there is one and you know where it is, please link me to it!


----------



## Wedway88

katedrew94 said:


> Is there anyone there right now who can post one of the activities calendars? I can't find one on here. If there is one and you know where it is, please link me to it!


The most recent one I can find from someone posted on the HH FB page 7/20. Sorry it won’t let me link it saying it’s “potential spam“


----------



## dkfajr1

It's a little slim because of the restrictions, but better than it was several weeks ago.  This was yesterday.


----------



## dkfajr1

page 2


----------



## katedrew94

dkfajr1 said:


> page 2
> 
> View attachment 515097


Thank you so much for this! I really appreciate it!


----------



## detroitdad

My son is attending Savannah College of Art & Design this fall and my wife and I will be driving down early before moving him in.  We just booked a 3 night stay checking in Labor Day and checking out on Thursday.  It's points overkill for the 3 of us but we could only book a 2 bedroom for that time frame.  No other room type was available, but it's fine. We will each have some private space.  I guess I was surprised that the resort would still be busy after Labor Day weekend.  Anyways, we are looking forward to having a relaxed time with our son before the craziness of moving him into his residence hall.  The last time we were at HHI DVC was back in 2002 so we are long overdue for another visit and this seemed perfect (even with restrictions) given that HHI is only an hour away from Savannah.

It seems like some of the additional activities are starting to open up a bit more---nature walks and such.  Hopefully more tours will be offered by the time we get there a little over a month from now.  I don't remember but do they offer any spa treatments there?  Will be a very different visit this time.  Last visit was with 4 children aged 8, 5, 3 and 8 months---and they all got the flu while we were there.  Yeah...that was fun.  This time just with our youngest who is 19---and hopefully no flu but I probably just jinxed us


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

We just booked a quick last minute get away.  Would anyone have suggestions about where we might go to the beach where we can maintain distancing from others?  I’m thinking we may hit the beach 7-9 in the mornings and 7-8 in the evenings.

Any thoughts on when the pools will be least crowded?

Also, where would be a good very uncrowded spot to take my 11 yo fishing during the day?  All that comes to mind is the beach area across from salty dog in sea pines, but I really don’t know the island well.

Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## teawar

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> We just booked a quick last minute get away.  Would anyone have suggestions about where we might go to the beach where we can maintain distancing from others?  I’m thinking we may hit the beach 7-9 in the mornings and 7-8 in the evenings.
> 
> Any thoughts on when the pools will be least crowded?
> 
> Also, where would be a good very uncrowded spot to take my 11 yo fishing during the day?  All that comes to mind is the beach area across from salty dog in sea pines, but I really don’t know the island well.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!


We were on HHI for the 4th of July and the beaches in Palmetto Dunes (where the the Disney Beach House is locates) were great the week we were there. If you read back a couple of pages/posts you will see other comments about people’s experiences. The tide adjusts 4-8 feet (or more) each day, so definitely plan your beach time around that. It greatly impacts the depth of the beach space by the length of a football field. We were able to social distance easily on the beach and made the day of it. It’s nothing like the beaches you see in FL.

You will see different degrees of “Masking” on the island, so just be prepared to “pivot” when needed. Disney property is great!


----------



## jerseygal

Can’t wait for our upcoming trip this month!


----------



## sssteele

jerseygal said:


> Can’t wait for our upcoming trip this month!


Short trip we booked at the last minute (August 16-19) We don't own points at HHI, so we are lucky to get even 3 days. Driving from PA, and booked a hotel in Florence so we don't lose the first day driving 700 miles.


----------



## jerseygal

sssteele said:


> Short trip we booked at the last minute (August 16-19) We don't own points at HHI, so we are lucky to get even 3 days. Driving from PA, and booked a hotel in Florence so we don't lose the first day driving 700 miles.


ENJOY, schools in south are starting to head back to school, should be less crowded!


----------



## Fauntleroy

Re: HHI weather...

I think it surprises people to find out that HHIs closest NFL Team is the Jacksonville Jaguars (we get all their games) and not Carolina (NC) or Atlanta. The weather and season is much more of a “Northern Florida” (e.g. Ponte Vedra)/Coastal Georgia (e.g. St. Simons) feel than the NC/VA beaches (which are also great- but diff’t)...


----------



## dclpluto

Just booked sep 2 to 5th. Looked yesterday and only had one night available nothing together. Today they had four nights together only booked for theee nights. My wife was too scared to go to wdw what we did have booked. Been a dvc member for 20 years. Always wanted to go to Hilton head but other things got in the way. Wdw, dcl, aluani. I will be looking more at this post and you tube videos.


----------



## harmon54

So we had to cancel Aulani in March and I thought Hilton Head would be good to book since we can drive.  This will be our first DVC stay so we are excited!  I was planning to book 8/31-9/5 but we couldn’t get the same room for the whole time which I would prefer so I booked 8/30-9/4 instead.  It looks like Signals is not open these days at the Beach House but maybe the bar is to get a cocktail?  Anyone know what refreshments are available currently at the beach house Sunday through Thursday- and if anything is open that Sunday can we go there before we check into our room?  Thanks


----------



## ngl

harmon54 said:


> So we had to cancel Aulani in March and I thought Hilton Head would be good to book since we can drive.  This will be our first DVC stay so we are excited!  I was planning to book 8/31-9/5 but we couldn’t get the same room for the whole time which I would prefer so I booked 8/30-9/4 instead.  It looks like Signals is not open these days at the Beach House but maybe the bar is to get a cocktail?  Anyone know what refreshments are available currently at the beach house Sunday through Thursday- and if anything is open that Sunday can we go there before we check into our room?  Thanks


Sorry re Aulani. We have been to every other DVC resort but JUST took our first trip to HHI and really enjoyed it!!! Signals at the Beach is open Fri, Sat, Sun but the bar there is open daily. The bar has Mickey pretzels, ice cream bars, and shaved ice there. The quick serve at the actual resort is open daily. 

Biking is SO great there. We literally only used our car once -on the first day to get the rest of our groceries (we drove as well). We biked everywhere. Mini golf, dinner, etc. You will have a great time!


----------



## sleepydog25

dclpluto said:


> Just booked sep 2 to 5th. Looked yesterday and only had one night available nothing together. Today they had four nights together only booked for theee nights. My wife was too scared to go to wdw what we did have booked. Been a dvc member for 20 years. Always wanted to go to Hilton head but other things got in the way. Wdw, dcl, aluani. I will be looking more at this post and you tube videos.


I believe you'll love HHI. It's not your typical rush-rush, plan-plan Disney trip. Kick back, relax, soak up the Low Country vibe. Bike, walk, eat, sun, swim, eat some more, maybe kayak, go crabbing/fishing, and sit on your balcony with your favorite beverage in hand. Oh, and they make darn good Mickey waffles at Tide Me Over, so you can get your Disney fix with them, along with the small Mercantile, the Disney touches in the rooms, and walking around the resort itself. And. The. Best. CMs. Anywhere. Enjoy!


----------



## RapunzelRN

Any Shadow sightings lately?? Didn’t see her on the recently posted activity sheet unless I missed.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Does anyone know how room keys are working now?  Are magic bands or phone scans a possibility now to get in your room or do you still use the key cards?  I’m trying to figure out if everyone in our traveling party will need to download my Disney experience to utilize unlocking the room with their phones.  Any insight is much appreciated!


----------



## RumpleMom

We haven't been to HHI in many years. 
I read through the DVC website for information,  but still have some questions. 

Can we rent chairs and umbrella at the beach in late September? Cost? 
Cost for bike rental at the resort?
I saw there is a refillable mug. Where can it be filled?
Are there refreshments available at the Beach House in late September?
Does Signals have a chef available to work with a family member who is gluten and dairy free?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Simba's Mom

The only one I can definitely answer is about bike rentals.  Last I checked, they were $45 for a length of stay for a bike, closer to $50 for an adult tricycle.  I know that there's a refillable mug station outside Tide me Over by the Mercantile , or at least there was last time we were there, last November.


----------



## ngl

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Does anyone know how room keys are working now?  Are magic bands or phone scans a possibility now to get in your room or do you still use the key cards?  I’m trying to figure out if everyone in our traveling party will need to download my Disney experience to utilize unlocking the room with their phones.  Any insight is much appreciated!


We were there about a week ago and magic bands were not working. CM said they have not updated them with that yet. Still using key cards.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

ngl said:


> We were there about a week ago and magic bands were not working. CM said they have not updated them with that yet. Still using key cards.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

ngl said:


> Signals at the Beach is open Fri, Sat, Sun but the bar there is open daily. The bar has Mickey pretzels, ice cream bars, and shaved ice there. The quick serve at the actual resort is open daily.



Can you still get cups of ice water at the bar?  Thinking about whether we need to bring water bottles to the beach.


----------



## ngl

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Can you still get cups of ice water at the bar?  Thinking about whether we need to bring water bottles to the beach.


We packed all of our stuff (have this great backpack cooler so biked to beach house each day & it was great). I don't see why they wouldn't still be giving ice since they are still serving drinks at the bar.


----------



## Wedway88

ngl said:


> We packed all of our stuff (have this great backpack cooler so biked to beach house each day & it was great). I don't see why they wouldn't still be giving ice since they are still serving drinks at the bar.


Which backpack cooler do you have? Great idea


----------



## ngl

Wedway88 said:


> Which backpack cooler do you have? Great idea


We live in FL so use it a lot and it works out so much better than any other cooler bag we  have. It holds a ton and has zipper pockets that also hold a good amount of stuff. It is so much easier to carry that weight with the backpack. 
I don't think I can post the link from Amazon on here but if you go on there and put in Hap Tim Backpack Cooler it should come up!


----------



## Wedway88

ngl said:


> We live in FL so use it a lot and it works out so much better than any other cooler bag we  have. It holds a ton and has zipper pockets that also hold a good amount of stuff. It is so much easier to carry that weight with the backpack.
> I don't think I can post the link from Amazon on here but if you go on there and put in Hap Tim Backpack Cooler it should come up!


Awesome, found it. Thanks!


----------



## sssteele

jerseygal said:


> ENJOY, schools in south are starting to head back to school, should be less crowded!


Was able to add a 4th day yesterday. Been checking for weeks. Guessing somebody cancelled.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Wedway88 said:


> Awesome, found it. Thanks!



Me too! Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## jerseygal

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Can you still get cups of ice water at the bar?  Thinking about whether we need to bring water bottles to the beach.


Is beach bar even open every day? What about Counter Service for Food by pool Is that open daily ? I thought I remember reading that Beach Bar was not open every day? Anyone know hours of operation of counter service and the beach pool?  Thanks!


----------



## ngl

jerseygal said:


> Is beach bar even open every day? What about Counter Service for Food by pool Is that open daily ? I thought I remember reading that Beach Bar was not open every day? Anyone know hours of operation of counter service and the beach pool?  Thanks!


At the Beach Club, Signals, the quick serve with various food options, is only open Fri-Sun. However, there is a separate bar that serves alcoholic & non-alcoholic drinks, Mickey pretzels, ice cream and shaved iced and it is open every day. At the resort the quick serve Tide Me Over is open daily until 5pm.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I wonder how long before Signals goes back to opening more hours or more days.  We don't go until November, and then it was always open ever day-only from 11:00 to 3:00, but at least every day.  What we used to love to do was ride our bikes over there for lunch, then walk/ride our bikes on the beach


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

I have an upcoming stay @ HHI.  I called the resort yesterday inquiring about food options.  The CM told me that Tide Me Over is open 8-5 daily, Signals is closed and Surf & Sand (bar on beach) is open 11-5 daily and is offering food from Signals' menu.


----------



## jerseygal

Why the limited hours? IF the resort is at capacity, the certainly till Labor Day why not offer food daily, during lunch hours at beach? Can understand after Labor Day, resort becomes quieter, but this is still summer.


----------



## dclpluto

sssteele said:


> Was able to add a 4th day yesterday. Been checking for weeks. Guessing somebody cancelled.



yep Lots of people are scared. I will be in Hilton head in about two and a half weeks. Just booked last week. Was suppose to be wdw but wife was scared so  changed it to Hilton head. She feels safer at Hilton head than wdw. Even thou wdw is safe or as safe as it can be. She even works at a supermarket in customer service.


----------



## sssteele

dclpluto said:


> yep Lots of people are scared. I will be in Hilton head in about two and a half weeks. Just booked last week. Was suppose to be wdw but wife was scared so  changed it to Hilton head. She feels safer at Hilton head than wdw. Even thou wdw is safe or as safe as it can be. She even works at a supermarket in customer service.


We had bookings at WDW last week of September and first week of October, but cancelled.  Next booking is in December...we'll see.


----------



## Celesdragon

Apologies if this is answered already, I skimmed through the whole thread but might have missed the info I'm looking for. I keep hearing that even if you are not staying at the resort itself, you can mention that you are a DVC member and ask to have a look around. My question is, if you are NOT a DVC member, would they still let you in to take a look? I just didn't know if they'd let someone who isn't a carded DVC owner have a looksie. I may end up wanting to rent some points for a stay next year, if I find that I like HH in general.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

RumpleMom said:


> We haven't been to HHI in many years.
> I read through the DVC website for information,  but still have some questions.
> 
> Can we rent chairs and umbrella at the beach in late September? Cost?
> Cost for bike rental at the resort?
> I saw there is a refillable mug. Where can it be filled?
> Are there refreshments available at the Beach House in late September?
> Does Signals have a chef available to work with a family member who is gluten and dairy free?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



I just called the front desk yesterday and they told me that length of stay bike rental is $37.99/person including helmet, basket and lock.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

The Hilton Head Town Council voted today to extend the current Facial Mask requirement until October 17, 2020.

Here is a report from this evening from the Island Packet newspaper - https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article245061415.html?

Recent reports from the SC health department indicate that the positive test numbers have been declining in Beaufort and especially on Hilton Head Island. The % of positive tests has also declined. 

Compliance has been very good locally since the mask requirement was initiated. Hilton Head’s mask rule extends to all commercial spaces, including grocery stores, restaurants, bars, gyms, stores, hotel lobbies and other businesses.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Celesdragon said:


> Apologies if this is answered already, I skimmed through the whole thread but might have missed the info I'm looking for. I keep hearing that even if you are not staying at the resort itself, you can mention that you are a DVC member and ask to have a look around. My question is, if you are NOT a DVC member, would they still let you in to take a look? I just didn't know if they'd let someone who isn't a carded DVC owner have a looksie. I may end up wanting to rent some points for a stay next year, if I find that I like HH in general.


Sure, the HH Resort has limited parking so they may not allow onsite parking, but you can certainly park in the Shelter Cove parking areas and walk across the bridge (next to Scott's Fishmarket) to visit the resort. The first building you'll come to is the Live Oak Lodge - home to the resort's front desk and Big Murgie's Den. YOu can stop in there and ask about walking around. If there are any unoccupied villas they may be able to give you a look at some of the accommodations.

There is a Beach House on the ocean about a mile away, but that is accessible only to resort guests with a room key for access. There is public access to rest rooms and even a public window for Signal's restaurant to order food. Access to the Beach House is limited to those with a guest pass in order to get through the security gate but those on bikes or on foot can still get to the Beach House. You can ask at the resort, but access to the Beach House is not usually allowed to anyone except resort guests.  There is public access to the beach however.

Enjoy!


----------



## jerseygal

As an update, called the resort directly to ask a few questions. I was told that food is served daily at the Beach House at the bar only from 11 to 5, the other Quick service at the Beachhouse is closed due to Covid.
Can't wait for HHI  ...its been a year since we were last there.  A couple of storms brewing in the Atlantic..hope that these storms are not an issue.


----------



## MrsBooch

I just wanted to pop in and say that we just today booked our annual Spring Break trip in March.
We had to cancel March 2020 - our trip was supposed to begin the DAY that the resorts announced closures. 

It feels good to have an official HHI countdown again - I genuinely cannot wait to see the Cast Members again, and - coming from the Philly area, we ALWAYS look forward to our Publix visits LOL - my DH is obsessed with their iced tea.


----------



## jerseygal

MrsBooch said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that we just today booked our annual Spring Break trip in March.
> We had to cancel March 2020 - our trip was supposed to begin the DAY that the resorts announced closures.
> 
> It feels good to have an official HHI countdown again - I genuinely cannot wait to see the Cast Members again, and - coming from the Philly area, we ALWAYS look forward to our Publix visits LOL - my DH is obsessed with their iced tea.


Don't forget Publix either fried chicken, chicken strips, or made to order fresh grinders(hoagies, sub sandwiches)..SO good and the sub sandwiches are very reasonably priced! Enjoy your upcoming trip!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MrsBooch said:


> we ALWAYS look forward to our Publix visits LOL - my DH is obsessed with their iced tea.





jerseygal said:


> Don't forget Publix either fried chicken, chicken strips, or made to order fresh grinders(hoagies, sub sandwiches)..SO good and the sub sandwiches are very reasonably priced! Enjoy your upcoming trip!



Keep the food recs coming in!! Headed there in a few weeks and furiously writing down all your suggestions!!


----------



## sleepydog25

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Keep the food recs coming in!! Headed there in a few weeks and furiously writing down all your suggestions!!


*Fresh seafood to cook on your own*
Bennie Hudson's Seafood Market (12-15 minute drive)
Barnacle Bill's Fresh Seafood (5-7 minute drive)
Kroger's in the Shelter Cove Towne Centre (2-3 minute drive; 10-12 minute walk)

*Seafood restaurants*
_Scott's Fish Market _(2-3 minute walk across the bridge): solid food, decent service, but location makes it a player
_Ela's on the Water_ (5-7 minute walk across the bridge): excellent food, good service, and better at social distancing
_Fishcamp on Broad Creek_ (12-15 minute drive): excellent food, excellent service, very good at social distancing
_Skull Creek Boathouse_ (12-15 minute drive): great atmosphere, superb menu, but doesn't take reservations, always busy
_Hudson's Seafood House_ (close to Skull Creek Boathouse): a popular local joint, we've had great food and service and meh food and service. Still, worth a look.
_The Black Marlin_ (15 minute drive): solid food, good social distancing, good service
Others will undoubtedly suggest other worthy places, but these are our most frequented spots. 

*Other restaurants*
Word of note here: we don't do pizza or BBQ or burgers or Tex-Mex while on the island--we get plenty of that where we live if needed. We prefer to go for seafood. 
_OMBRA Cucina_ (5 minute drive): Topnotch Italian; annually one of the top-rated restaurants and chef-owner in HHI
_Michael Anthony's Cucina Italiana_ (8-10 minute drive): rivals OMBRA in most aspects; they do great curbside delivery, too
_Hilton Head Social Bakery_ (sits beside Scott's): great pastries, quiches, etc. Only open from 8-4, but great for late morning or mid-afternoon brunch items, or take back to room for later. Expensive but good.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

You rock, sleepydog25! 

I especially love your extra tidbits of info...we are hoping to eat outside/have good social distancing or even good takeout options.


----------



## sleepydog25

ABE4DISNEY said:


> You rock, sleepydog25!
> 
> I especially love your extra tidbits of info...we are hoping to eat outside/have good social distancing or even good takeout options.


The outside seating areas that best practiced social distancing were Ela's, Fishcamp, and Black Marlin. When we were there several weeks ago, Scott's servers were all wearing masks but the tables were a bit too close for comfort. The tables themselves might have been six feet apart, but the chairs definitely were not. Conversely, the three I mention above still had six feet of separation from chairs at other tables. On a side note, unless things have changed, San Miguel's in Shelter Cove did NOT look like a good place for social distancing. It has an outdoor bar that was crowded, and tables were too close to each other. As one poster said in another thread, it looked like a "giant mosh pit." Things may have changed for the better by now. 

Also, I failed to mention Tide Me Over which serves made-to-order foods including Mickey waffles! And within a 6-8 minute walk, you can walk into a stand alone Starbucks if the coffee pot in the room doesn't work for you (it doesn't for us!). Cheers! And, have a great trip! HHI is a wonderful place to vacation, and the CMs are the best, period.


----------



## MrsBooch

I haven't been since 2019 but I have to give a shout out to One Hot Mamma's if you are interested in some very excellent southern BBQ


----------



## siugoalie78

My family is planning a trip to the Hilton Head Island resort in January. One of the things we love most about this resort is all the activities (ping pong, bocce ball, shuffleboard, fishing, etc.). Are all of those things still available during covid?


----------



## bobbiwoz

MrsBooch said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that we just today booked our annual Spring Break trip in March.
> We had to cancel March 2020 - our trip was supposed to begin the DAY that the resorts announced closures.
> 
> It feels good to have an official HHI countdown again - I genuinely cannot wait to see the Cast Members again, and - coming from the Philly area, we ALWAYS look forward to our Publix visits LOL - my DH is obsessed with their iced tea.


We have a March HHI trip booked as well!
We come from Cape May, the Jersey Shore, Philly area too, in a way!  Close enough to be Philly Fans.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

jerseygal said:


> Don't forget Publix either fried chicken, chicken strips, or made to order fresh grinders(*hoagies*, sub sandwiches)..SO good and the sub sandwiches are very reasonably priced! Enjoy your upcoming trip!



I see you're from Jersey.  How are the rolls?  I'm from Philly and I've had hoagie rolls in other parts of the country that are just not good.


----------



## sleepydog25

siugoalie78 said:


> My family is planning a trip to the Hilton Head Island resort in January. One of the things we love most about this resort is all the activities (ping pong, bocce ball, shuffleboard, fishing, etc.). Are all of those things still available during covid?


Most are, but you have to ask the rec folks for the equipment. The pool table in the main building isn't open. Not sure about ping-pong. Check with the front desk.


----------



## siugoalie78

sleepydog25 said:


> Most are, but you have to ask the rec folks for the equipment. The pool table in the main building isn't open. Not sure about ping-pong. Check with the front desk.


Thanks! BTW is “Mike the Pool Guy” ( I think that was his name) still there?


----------



## jerseygal

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> I see you're from Jersey.  How are the rolls?  I'm from Philly and I've had hoagie rolls in other parts of the country that are just not good.


DELIC!!!! Excellent!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

siugoalie78 said:


> Thanks! BTW is “Mike the Pool Guy” ( I think that was his name) still there?


He was there when we went last October.


----------



## Mouse511

We are heading to HHI next weekend, for those that have been there recently, which Seafood restaurants are best for take out?  We normally love Hudson's and Skullcreek, but for this trip we woulg rather just do all take out.

I have read that Hudsons wasnt great on take out, so we are looking for suggestions - TIA!


----------



## suse66

Heading to DHHIR for March Break of '21. Any tips on what to do in the off season? Best restaurants? TIA!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Mouse511 said:


> We are heading to HHI next weekend, for those that have been there recently, which Seafood restaurants are best for take out?  We normally love Hudson's and Skullcreek, but for this trip we woulg rather just do all take out.
> 
> I have read that Hudsons wasnt great on take out, so we are looking for suggestions - TIA!


I would love to know this, too.  Not sure we will be able to make our trip in October, but if we do, we want to do mostly take-out.  We might do one meal out in an outdoor area.  I am planning on Giuseppei's delivery on the first night, and we always do take-out at One Hot Mamma's (great bbq!).  But I really want some seafood suggestions.  We have done Sea Shack take-out before just because there aren't a lot seats in there and they fill up fast.  You get a lot of food there for a reasonable price.  Any other seafood suggestions?


----------



## teawar

We did Scott’s fish market and black marlin for the wins!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

siugoalie78 said:


> Thanks! BTW is “Mike the Pool Guy” ( I think that was his name) still there?


Yes; saw him last week!  He is so friendly and has a wealth of fishing knowledge!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Has everyone tried Hilton Head Social, beside scott’s?  Holy cow!  Sandwiches, quiches, espresso, eclairs, tarts, macaroons to die for.  It is run by a French man who was the former pastry chef at tavern on the green in NYC.  A must do but word of caution, it is habit forming!

We went early each morning to grab a quiche that comes with fruit and pesto for lunch while the kiddos had tide me over.  Winning!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I didn't know he was from there!  DS's friend is a bartender at Tavern on the Green!  
I didn't know they have sandwiches and quiche.  Are those things new?  I only knew that had pastries.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## jphilips

we go every year. HHI is the reason we bought in to DVC. It is our home away from home. The cast members are pure magic and the area itself is gorgeous.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Simba's Mom said:


> I didn't know he was from there!  DS's friend is a bartender at Tavern on the Green!
> I didn't know they have sandwiches and quiche.  Are those things new?  I only knew that had pastries.  Thanks for the info.


I can’t fully answer your question as I don’t know; however, we did the quiches last summer, so maybe for a while.  It isn’t a full deli menu; I would check their menu on the website before going.  It is such a gem and quick walk from Disney’s HHI resort.


----------



## jerseygal

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Has everyone tried Hilton Head Social, beside scott’s?  Holy cow!  Sandwiches, quiches, espresso, eclairs, tarts, macaroons to die for.  It is run by a French man who was the former pastry chef at tavern on the green in NYC.  A must do but word of caution, it is habit forming!
> 
> We went early each morning to grab a quiche that comes with fruit and pesto for lunch while the kiddos had tide me over.  Winning!


THANKS, You made my day!  We never knew this was there! So right next to Scotts? Strange, maybe we weren't paying attention, but we have walked the Harbour often in the morning. So Excited to try! This looks amazing! Of course we wil have to patronize an establishment from the tri state, lol! Looks SOOOO good, can't wait!


----------



## luvvwl

Mouse511 said:


> We are heading to HHI next weekend, for those that have been there recently, which Seafood restaurants are best for take out?  We normally love Hudson's and Skullcreek, but for this trip we woulg rather just do all take out.
> 
> I have read that Hudsons wasnt great on take out, so we are looking for suggestions - TIA!


We ordered take out from Ela's - it was effortless to place and pick up the order and their food is amazing!  One of the things we ordered was fresh shucked, raw oysters and they were packed on ice on little tin foil pillows so as not to tip over in transit.  Highly recommend!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

jerseygal said:


> THANKS, You made my day!  We never knew this was there! So right next to Scotts? Strange, maybe we weren't paying attention, but we have walked the Harbour often in the morning. So Excited to try! This looks amazing! Of course we wil have to patronize an establishment from the tri state, lol! Looks SOOOO good, can't wait!


Yes; right next to Scott’s!  They don’t really have a large sign detailing how fabulous they are and it can be easy to miss.  I’m a complete foodie and it pinged on my gourmet food radar or gourmet-dar - JK!  
So glad I made your day! Post back what you think next time you are there!  I highly recommend the mushroom/ asparagus or roasted vegetable quiches, the coffee eclairs, and raspberry macaroons.  My parents loved the chocolate crossiants and a special they had of mango/peach turnovers.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

jphilips said:


> we go every year. HHI is the reason we bought in to DVC. It is our home away from home. The cast members are pure magic and the area itself is gorgeous.


THIS!  The cast members are phenomenal and make it the resort extra special.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

luvvwl said:


> We ordered take out from Ela's - it was effortless to place and pick up the order and their food is amazing!  One of the things we ordered was fresh shucked, raw oysters and they were packed on ice on little tin foil pillows so as not to tip over in transit.  Highly recommend!


That is amazing about the oyster packaging!  Totally checking this out next trip!


----------



## jerseygal

@Cowgirl_Jessie ..Sounds yummy.thanks for the quiche and turnover recommends!


----------



## sssteele

DisneyStarWisher said:


> He was there when we went last October.


Just spoke with him last week. Doing a short shift as a lifeguard.


----------



## MrsBooch

Does anyone have a recent activities calendar/schedule from a recent stay? I tried searching but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Princess Merida

We just left there.  Here is the activity schedule and menu.  I cannot get the pics to flip the right way.


----------



## MrsBooch

Princess Merida said:


> We just left there.  Here is the activity schedule and menu.  I cannot get the pics to flip the right way.View attachment 521355View attachment 521356



THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Mouse511

luvvwl said:


> We ordered take out from Ela's - it was effortless to place and pick up the order and their food is amazing!  One of the things we ordered was fresh shucked, raw oysters and they were packed on ice on little tin foil pillows so as not to tip over in transit.  Highly recommend!


Thanks - we will check out their menu now.


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> @Cowgirl_Jessie ..Sounds yummy.thanks for the quiche and turnover recommends!


@Cowgirl_Jessie..Omg.. What a treat, so delic..we had a great morning walk, always so scenic to see the beautiful boats at yachts at the Harbour..we had a ham and cheese croissant and a chocolate chip almond croissant filled with Custard..so delicious! Yummy..Highly recommend! Thank you again!


----------



## jerseygal

What BEAUTIFUL weather yesterday and today! The beach is gorgeous, the ocean is warm, not crowded at all..pool at the Beachhouse Pool was more crowded than at the main pool, but not over crowded! Had lunch yesterday at Skull Creek Dockside on the patio was delicious..never could get in there at night, 12pm was quite vibrant there, looks like a lot of locals go for lunch..their fried flounder was SO good, good social distancing, masked servers, masked patrons!They also give 10  percent Disney Discount which  is nice! is lLast night went to one of our favs, Giuseppes, right by Kroger, masked and gloves Servers, all patrons had masks, are outside lovely! Crowded though by 7pm..so far, this seems like a good week with less kids, most have returned to school by now in the southern states. Masks must be worn everywhere at at resort except inside pool areas. Good social distancing of chairs. Wearing mask around resort gets hot, but if it helps protect us and others from Covid, so be it. Beautiful here, great way to forget about the crazy world !


----------



## harmon54

Anyone know if you can get a fishing charter through Disney or will they let us know how to get one?


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

jerseygal said:


> @Cowgirl_Jessie..Omg.. What a treat, so delic..we had a great morning walk, always so scenic to see the beautiful boats at yachts at the Harbour..we had a ham and cheese croissant and a chocolate chip almond croissant filled with Custard..so delicious! Yummy..Highly recommend! Thank you again!


That is great; so glad you enjoyed it!!!  It is such a gem to have near the resort.  Like world showcase treats when staying at YC/BC or BWV.


----------



## jerseygal

Crazy Crab for dinner was excellent! Love that you can make reservations!. We had salmon and fried shrimp entrees, so good! Just live the freshness of HH seafood. Cannot get enough! Try the frozen peach daiquiri, so refreshing after a sunny day at the beach!


----------



## jerseygal

harmon54 said:


> Anyone know if you can get a fishing charter through Disney or will they let us know how to get one?
> [/QUOTE[ While walking yesterday right by the resort at the Harbour, if you follow the sidewalk past Scott’s Restaurant, all the way down at the end, we saw a Tour Desk and some people asking questions about various tours. I glanced and saw a sign that said kyacking, different boat tours and there were people waiting for what we thought was a tour. Try that..hope that they have what you are looking for!


----------



## jerseygal

Anyone know when the last time that HH went through a major refurb of soft goods? Units are showing their wear..carpets look very dated and worn.


----------



## NaptownMom

Loving this thread. We want to go to HHI soon and y'all are painting a picture that is EXACTLY what I hope we have!


----------



## jerseygal

Last night at HHI!    Gorgeous day and weather yesterday, Ocean again was so warm, clean , not one piece of seaweed again!!Enjoyed the beach under our umbrella for about 5 hours! Much too hot and sunny to be on beach without umbrella.
What a LOUSY noisy Last night from upstairs neighbor whose child was running back and forth from 730 to 10pm..I finally fell asleep only to be awakened at midnight with this child running AGAIN! Are you kidding? I pity the people IF this family lives in a condo or apt who is below them. We usually are lucky enough to get a 3rd floor request, but wound up on second floor!
Come on, be a little considerate to others! IF you can’t control your child from running in a resort where there are others trying to relax and enjoy the resort, stay home until you can learn how to control your child!
Unreal!


----------



## Simba's Mom

jerseygal said:


> I finally fell asleep only to be awakened at midnight with this child running AGAIN! Are you kidding? I pity the people IF this family lives in a condo or apt who is below them. We usually are lucky enough to get a 3rd floor request, but wound up on second floor!
> Come on, be a little considerate to others! IF you can’t control your child from running in a resort where there are others trying to relax and enjoy the resort, stay home until you can learn how to control your child!
> Unreal!



Boy, do I feel for you.  We also had always gotten top floor (3rd) until last year, when, like you, we got 2nd floor in the Main Lodge.  Never Again! Hope the running ended at some point.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

jerseygal said:


> Last night at HHI!    Gorgeous day and weather yesterday, Ocean again was so warm, clean , not one piece of seaweed again!!Enjoyed the beach under our umbrella for about 5 hours! Much too hot and sunny to be on beach without umbrella.
> What a LOUSY noisy Last night from upstairs neighbor whose child was running back and forth from 730 to 10pm..I finally fell asleep only to be awakened at midnight with this child running AGAIN! Are you kidding? I pity the people IF this family lives in a condo or apt who is below them. We usually are lucky enough to get a 3rd floor request, but wound up on second floor!
> Come on, be a little considerate to others! IF you can’t control your child from running in a resort where there are others trying to relax and enjoy the resort, stay home until you can learn how to control your child!
> Unreal!


That is always such a bummer on vacation to be woken up or kept up by upstairs noises!  We started packing a white noise machine to take to Disney Resorts for this very reason!  You just never know if you are going to have loud walkers/runners above you!


----------



## jerseygal

Maybe we will try a White Noise Machine..thanks for suggestion.


----------



## harmon54

Anyone been to both Fishcamp and Crazy Crab at Jarvis Creek?  I think they might be sister restaurants but I can’t decide which one we should go to!  Anyone recommend one over the other or should I just try and go to both? We have done skull creek and black marlin so wanted to try something new by the water.


----------



## jerseygal

harmon54 said:


> Anyone been to both Fishcamp and Crazy Crab at Jarvis Creek?  I think they might be sister restaurants but I can’t decide which one we should go to!  Anyone recommend one over the other or should I just try and go to both? We have done skull creek and black marlin so wanted to try something new by the water.


Crazy Crab for dinner was excellent! Love that you can make reservations!. We had salmon and fried shrimp entrees, so good! Just live the freshness of HH seafood. Cannot get enough! Try the frozen peach daiquiri, so refreshing after a sunny day at the beach! We ate inside, she gave us a window table overlooking the creek. The outdoor patio dining is very loud as they had a band out there.


----------



## suebeelin

MrsBooch said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that we just today booked our annual Spring Break trip in March.
> We had to cancel March 2020 - our trip was supposed to begin the DAY that the resorts announced closures.
> 
> It feels good to have an official HHI countdown again - I genuinely cannot wait to see the Cast Members again, and - coming from the Philly area, we ALWAYS look forward to our Publix visits LOL - my DH is obsessed with their iced tea.



hello!! We just booked HHI over spring break and coming out of Philly as well.We are still vacillating on whether to go— do you mind letting us know how you get to HHI, why you like it so, etc? Thx!!!!


----------



## luvvwl

harmon54 said:


> Anyone been to both Fishcamp and Crazy Crab at Jarvis Creek?  I think they might be sister restaurants but I can’t decide which one we should go to!  Anyone recommend one over the other or should I just try and go to both? We have done skull creek and black marlin so wanted to try something new by the water.


I prefer Fishcamp over Crazy Crab.  To be fair though, I have only been to CC once but have been to FC multiple times.  I usually order fresh oysters and I just felt like they were (as was the cocktail sauce) "fresher" at FC.


----------



## sleepydog25

harmon54 said:


> Anyone been to both Fishcamp and Crazy Crab at Jarvis Creek?  I think they might be sister restaurants but I can’t decide which one we should go to!  Anyone recommend one over the other or should I just try and go to both? We have done skull creek and black marlin so wanted to try something new by the water.


Of the two, Fishcamp is superior despite belonging to the same restaurant group. In fact, Fishcamp is one of our go-to restaurants. We first ate there perhaps three years ago, and we've returned at least five times since. Every visit has seen excellent service, fresh seafood, and lovely views. Of all the places we've patronized for raw oysters, they have far and away had the best and freshest selections over other places we've tried including Black Marlin, Poseidon, and Crazy Crab. Currently, they're doing an excellent job at using social distancing measures, as well.


----------



## loveswdw

jerseygal said:


> Anyone know when the last time that HH went through a major refurb of soft goods? Units are showing their wear..carpets look very dated and worn.


It's been a while. According to a quick search, maybe 2014? They're supposed to be going through a full refurbishment in 2022 according to Blog Mickey. Whether that happens now, ?


----------



## MrsBooch

suebeelin said:


> hello!! We just booked HHI over spring break and coming out of Philly as well.We are still vacillating on whether to go— do you mind letting us know how you get to HHI, why you like it so, etc? Thx!!!!



Hello!!

So our trip last year was a Saturday to Saturday run - and at that time American Airlines flew directly (saturday's only) from PHL to HHH (hilton head airport) which was 10 minutes away from the resort. I don't know if AA still runs that route direct anymore though?

This year, our trip is Saturday to Friday and we will be leaving PHL and flying into SAV (savannah airport) - renting a car (you should definitely always have a car) and then driving to Hilton Head - it's only about 45 mins away. We will probably spend some time in Savannah as well just to walk around until closer to check in time, maybe grab some grub. 

We have also driven from Philly to Hilton Head - it wasn't terrible however....i prefer flying. And even post COVID, I still prefer to fly. 

As far as why we love it so much - how do i count the ways hahah - I'm fully a WDW person, I would live there if I could, however WDW is not really a "vacation" vacation. It's a really fun time, I absolutely love it, but I wouldn't say I relax a whole lot (also I have a small child so there's that).
But in Hilton Head.....we relax. 
So:
1. Truly relaxing - 2 pools, access to beach, hammocks galore, rocking chairs and huge balconies, marsh and spanish moss and all of the charm of south carolina with hidden mickey's everywhere. 
2. You can do as much or as little as you want - there are activities literally all day, run by the amazing Cast Members. It's like being on a Disney Cruise except on land.
3. The Cast Members - they get their own reason why we love it. By the second or third day they knew us by name. They befriended my son and helped him overcome his fear of the slide. When he finally went down they made an announcement and crowned him King of The Slide - gave him a button too and some candy. Then the same cast member stopped by later with a postcard from "mickey mouse and minnie mouse" saying how proud of him they were, and a stuffed animal. It was basically the most perfect moment. 
4. Room size - we've stayed in one bedrooms (going to do a 2 bedroom our next stay bc we are bringing friends) and it's like your own apartment.
5. Nature - I woke up one morning, after making coffee, and went to our balcony to sit down and chill - I saw movement in the waters in front of our balcony....it was a group of manatees. I couldn't believe it. I woke everyone up and we just stared at them bopping up and down in the water. We went on a dolphin cruise that picked us up right at the Disney Boat Dock on the resort, and saw schools of jumping dolphins just right next to the boat. Cassie (CM) does/did the Naturalist walk around the island (free to sign up) and you can see all kinds of amazing things all over.
6. Golf - we're golfers - Hilton Head has some amazing golf courses and p.s. FUN mini golf a short drive away.
7. the restaurants off site - great food options! best BBQ (one hot mamma's) i've ever had, awesome seafood, there's even a really good mexican restaurant just across the little walking bridge from the resort. in that same area, there's a KILLER french bakery that we would hit up in the mornings for some fresh treats.
8. pre-COVID they had someone named B'Lou come to the community hall area in the main lodge and do magic shows, tell stories and just generally entertain - kids loved it and so did we. They also did board game rentals which was so much fun (but have been temporarily discontinued, along with the marshmallow roasting and campfire time)
9. this is going to sound silly but - DVD rentals. Yeah i know - we can always stream whatever and who uses DVD's anymore.? But my son thought it was the absolute coolest thing in the world that he could walk down to the Mercantile and pick out two DVD's to watch, all by himself. 
10. pin trading, corn hole, shuffle board, dole whip, mickey waffles, mickey pretzels, did i mention dole whip? also you can fish, and go crabbing, i seriously can talk about this place all day. In fact I talked about it so much I convinced our friends to join us in March.  
Here are some pics from our most recent trip (august last year)....


----------



## jerseygal

loveswdw said:


> It's been a while. According to a quick search, maybe 2014? They're supposed to be going through a full refurbishment in 2022 according to Blog Mickey. Whether that happens now, ?


Hope so..it’s the “off color “ green“ I think of the carpets that may make them look more dated and worn. Would hope that when they do a refurbishment in the future,  the color of the carpets would be more tasteful that that “Off color Green"


----------



## Wedway88

Do they have high chairs available at the resort? Traveling with a 18 mo


----------



## jerseygal

SMOKING section at Big Dipper Pool...!  
For all HH owners or those who stay often...We have mostly used the Beachhouse pool in the past including this trip and have only used the Big Dipper Pool on occasion.
However, we were at Big Dipper Pool one day and was very unpleasantly surprised by a SMOKING section right in the pool area, closest to the lounge chair section opposite the kiddie pool area.
We were really caught off guard trying to relax on our first day. We started to smell smoke and we were like huh? Where can that possibly be coming from. Sure enough, we looked to our left from our chaise lounges and umbrella and see a gentlemen smoking. We spoke with lifeguard, on property management at Disney HH and come to understand that this is clearly a designated smoking area, along with 2 others which are much less conspicuous and not near a widely used public area like this. This is how I feel as a non smoker. Move the 3rd smoking area to another area.
I did ask the question if they have received other complaints by members regarding smoking at the Big Dipper Pool and local manager responded that they have not! Kind of surprising!
We strongly believe that puts non smoking guests at risk for second hand smoke and our health is compromised! By doing this, the health and well being of the majority of pool users, children and non smoking guests is compromised for the smokers who use the smoking area.
Has anyone else here raised the issue of allowing smoking in a smoking section at the Big Dipper Pool?
I immediately discussed with property management and have escalated the Smoking policy to DVC management.
Totally threw us off guard as we don't remember seeing this at any of the resorts(we have visited all of them so far)
We were VERY UNHAPPY being exposed to smoking while trying to relax or swim!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Wedway88 said:


> Do they have high chairs available at the resort? Traveling with a 18 mo



If you mean in the villas, I'm pretty sure they do.  They're in the closet, at least in the 1 BR.  However, I don't remember them at Signals or Tide Me Over-they may have them, but since our need for a high chair is LONG past, I didn't look.


----------



## MrsBooch

jerseygal said:


> SMOKING section at Big Dipper Pool...!
> For all HH owners or those who stay often...We have mostly used the Beachhouse pool in the past including this trip and have only used the Big Dipper Pool on occasion.
> However, we were at Big Dipper Pool one day and was very unpleasantly surprised by a SMOKING section right in the pool area, closest to the lounge chair section opposite the kiddie pool area.
> We were really caught off guard trying to relax on our first day. We started to smell smoke and we were like huh? Where can that possibly be coming from. Sure enough, we looked to our left from our chaise lounges and umbrella and see a gentlemen smoking. We spoke with lifeguard, on property management at Disney HH and come to understand that this is clearly a designated smoking area, along with 2 others which are much less conspicuous and not near a widely used public area like this. This is how I feel as a non smoker. Move the 3rd smoking area to another area.
> I did ask the question if they have received other complaints by members regarding smoking at the Big Dipper Pool and local manager responded that they have not! Kind of surprising!
> We strongly believe that puts non smoking guests at risk for second hand smoke and our health is compromised! By doing this, the health and well being of the majority of pool users, children and non smoking guests is compromised for the smokers who use the smoking area.
> Has anyone else here raised the issue of allowing smoking in a smoking section at the Big Dipper Pool?
> I immediately discussed with property management and have escalated the Smoking policy to DVC management.
> Totally threw us off guard as we don't remember seeing this at any of the resorts(we have visited all of them so far)
> We were VERY UNHAPPY being exposed to smoking while trying to relax or swim!



it wasn’t an issue for us ever - there are multiple smoking sections all over the resort. one is also at the beach house right inside, by the ping pong table. 
I totally understand your point but at the same time I don’t understand the outrage. There are also smoking sections all over other DVC properties. I would rather have someone smoking in a designated section than have them on their balcony. Also - this is South Carolina. I don’t know that they’ll ban smoking at a resort ever. 
Personally, I don’t recall having an issue with even smelling the smoke when we’ve been there.

Like I said - placement wise it does seem a bit odd but then did you ask to be moved?


----------



## jerseygal

MrsBooch said:


> it wasn’t an issue for us ever - there are multiple smoking sections all over the resort. one is also at the beach house right inside, by the ping pong table.
> I totally understand your point but at the same time I don’t understand the outrage. There are also smoking sections all over other DVC properties. I would rather have someone smoking in a designated section than have them on their balcony. Also - this is South Carolina. I don’t know that they’ll ban smoking at a resort ever.
> Personally, I don’t recall having an issue with even smelling the smoke when we’ve been there.
> 
> Like I said - placement wise it does seem a bit odd but then did you ask to be moved?


Why would a guest have to move and be inconvenienced  for a smoker? No , as I said in my post, I took the proper steps, gathered the facts from the lifeguard and then spoke with management. If there is a smoking area by a ping pong table, that’s just as bad![/QUOTE]


----------



## MrsBooch

jerseygal said:


> Why would a guest have to move and be inconvenienced  for a smoker? No , as I said in my post, I took the proper steps, gathered the facts from the lifeguard and then spoke with management. If there is a smoking area by a ping pong table, that’s just as bad!


[/QUOTE]

Not to be contrary, but as far as why a guest would have to move - it is a "designated" smoking area - meaning, the smoker is doing what they should be doing where they should be doing it. Whereas your pool chair isn't your designated area. You can move. The smoker "can't". 

If you know a spot is a smoking spot and you don't smoke, don't sit next to it and complain that you can smell smoke is basically what I'm saying - not you directly but "you" third person.

And my point about bringing up the other smoking spot is, you mentioned that you spent more of your time there - but I'm guessing you never had an issue? So i guess it's not "just as bad"?

Also to be clear I don't smoke. I would love it if they went smoke free totally. But because people are standing where they should be, I wont complain about it, I'll just move.
If someone is on their balcony and smoking - 100% i will complain. But until they go totally smoke free, compliance with dedicated smoking areas is all I can ask for.


----------



## jerseygal

Not to be contrary, but as far as why a guest would have to move - it is a "designated" smoking area - meaning, the smoker is doing what they should be doing where they should be doing it. Whereas your pool chair isn't your designated area. You can move. The smoker "can't".

If you know a spot is a smoking spot and you don't smoke, don't sit next to it and complain that you can smell smoke is basically what I'm saying - not you directly but "you" third person.

And my point about bringing up the other smoking spot is, you mentioned that you spent more of your time there - but I'm guessing you never had an issue? So i guess it's not "just as bad"?

Also to be clear I don't smoke. I would love it if they went smoke free totally. But because people are standing where they should be, I wont complain about it, I'll just move.
If someone is on their balcony and smoking - 100% i will complain. But until they go totally smoke free, compliance with dedicated smoking areas is all I can ask for.
[/QUOTE]No, that is not all “you can ask for”. You can ask for a reasonable policy which protects guests from second hand smoke! Don’t point the finger at the victims!  HHI policy Of placement of smoking areas  does not protect its guests from second hand smoke, that is our position.Next time you are there, move YOUR chair right next to the smoking area and I’m certain if you are a non smoker you will be nauseous!


----------



## MrsBooch

[/QUOTE]No, that is not all “you can ask for”. You can ask for a reasonable policy which protects guests from second hand smoke!
[/QUOTE]

I'm curious - What would satisfy you in this situation? No more smoking spots at all? Just move the one by the pool somewhere else? 

The reality is that the resort has smoking areas. Just exactly like other DVC resorts as well as Disney resorts in general. 

So what are you upset about? That they are too close to where you were? What about if you walk by one - will you complain that it's in your path? Or will you just not walk by it? 

Again - if i had my druthers I would ask it to go totally smoke free. But that isn't happening. So personally, I don't sit next to a smoking area.
I don't walk by them and I make sure to request rooms that aren't near them.


----------



## jerseygal

Surprised that all the folks who reserve rooms at HHI who post regularly on this thread have not commented. I have said my peace! The matter has been escalated. I have followed the proper chanels! Did anyone hear of the saying “ tell it like it is?”Just saying! Anyone that has COPD, asthma,or emphysema, spend your time at the beach or at the beach pool..stay far away until there is consideration to a change in policy!


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm glad you expressed your concern!!!!!!!


I will continue to enjoy the entire resort and just be mindful of the smoking sections....


----------



## Simba's Mom

MrsBooch said:


> I'm glad you expressed your concern!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I will continue to enjoy the entire resort and just be mindful of the smoking sections....




Yes, the back end of the resort, between building 30 and 31, where the 2 adirondack chairs are, used to be a smoking section.  Then when we were there, I happened to mention at the front desk that I was disappointed that they'd turned one of my favorite spots into a smoking area.  Next visit-Poof!  Smoking section gone!


----------



## dclpluto

just checked into my studio. I didn’t look before hand the size of the studio. We’re we surprised how big it is. I googled and it’s the biggest studio dvc has. Great views. Only complaint you can tell this was made before cell phones became really popular. Outlets are in poor spots. Tomorrow check in to a one bedroom for  three nights. I see Polynesian is the second biggest that’s a surprised. I knew old key west was big.


----------



## loveswdw

dclpluto said:


> just checked into my studio. I didn’t look before hand the size of the studio. We’re we surprised how big it is. I googled and it’s the biggest studio dvc has. Great views. Only complaint you can tell this was made before cell phones became really popular. Outlets are in poor spots. Tomorrow check in to a one bedroom for  three nights. I see Polynesian is the second biggest that’s a surprised. I knew old key west was big.


We love the 1BRs at DHHIR. They are roomy! Not quite as large as OKW but much larger than most of the WDW DVC properties. Our last trip we stayed in a handicap accessible 1BR right off the main lobby (we did not book a handicap unit--they assigned us one). I didn't think I'd like it but boy, was I wrong! Being right there next to the lobby offered us a 2nd restroom when we needed it as it was just a few steps from our door to the lobby restroom. The balcony was HUGE and we had lots of amenities right there at the bottom of the stairs. Covered parking if you can get it. Most of the 1BRs are in the main lodge.


----------



## dclpluto

Do they do daily trash at Hilton head like they do in wdw?  Just want to know if someone will come to the room?  TIA


----------



## ngl

dclpluto said:


> Do they do daily trash at Hilton head like they do in wdw?  Just want to know if someone will come to the room?  TIA


They did when we were there last month. I think they missed us one day though.


----------



## jerseygal

dclpluto said:


> Do they do daily trash at Hilton head like they do in wdw?  Just want to know if someone will come to the room?  TIA


Yes, they came in daily to do trash. Interesting, at Vero, they did not.


----------



## dclpluto

Sitting on the balcony last night I was very surprised there were no bugs. I mean bugs that bother you. I could hear lots but had no mosquitos or the other kind of bugs that bother you. Very very nice.


----------



## skoi

dclpluto said:


> Sitting on the balcony last night I was very surprised there were no bugs. I mean bugs that bother you. I could hear lots but had no mosquitos or the other kind of bugs that bother you. Very very nice.


Great to hear. I'm a mosquito magnet. We went to Vero once and I ended up covered in mosquito bites after an afternoon of mini golf at the resort. Now that I think of it, I don't remember getting bitten up like that at Hilton Head.


----------



## ande2428

Hey all!  Does anyone have a recent activity list they could post?  Thanks!


----------



## dclpluto

ande2428 said:


> Hey all!  Does anyone have a recent activity list they could post?  Thanks!



yes I do just got back last night.


----------



## dclpluto




----------



## dclpluto




----------



## poofyo101

How has the social distancing been? Have a reservation in two weeks but still weary about social distancing and safety.


----------



## dclpluto

poofyo101 said:


> How has the social distancing been? Have a reservation in two weeks but still weary about social distancing and safety.



disney Hilton head is great. Masks are required except while at the pool or pool deck. But when you cross the bridge it’s a different ball game. Masks are not required while you are outside. The restaurants across from Disney there was no social distance on eating outside.They were packed at dinner time. We didn’t eat at any of them. You try to do the right thing when off of Disney and you wear your mask or wear it when someone is coming. Than when the people come close to you they have no masks on about 50 percent than they have to talk good morning, good afternoon, I like your mask. just keep your mouth shut if your not going to wear your mask. You are not being polite at this time by saying good morning you are being rude. 
Once again Disney is great and the people there. But it’s a different ball game when you cross the bridge.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

dclpluto said:


> disney Hilton head is great. Masks are required except while at the pool or pool deck. But when you cross the bridge it’s a different ball game. Masks are not required while you are outside. The restaurants across from Disney there was no social distance on eating outside.They were packed at dinner time. We didn’t eat at any of them. You try to do the right thing when off of Disney and you wear your mask or wear it when someone is coming. Than when the people come close to you they have no masks on about 50 percent than they have to talk good morning, good afternoon, I like your mask. just keep your mouth shut if your not going to wear your mask. You are not being polite at this time by saying good morning you are being rude.
> Once again Disney is great and the people there. But it’s a different ball game when you cross the bridge.



I'm so sorry to hear this! We were hoping to find a place for outdoor dining that would be safe for one night next week. The rest of the time we plan to grill at the resort. Can you or anyone else recommend anyplace to eat outdoors where the social distancing was actually followed? Additional kink in the request: we need someplace that will have options for a vegetarian. (I actually live in South Carolina, and this is harder than you'd think around here. They even put meat in the vegetables!)

One more question, if the hive mind can help: we really prefer a marsh-facing room. Does anyone know the way to make that request? Does it work often?

Thanks!


----------



## dclpluto

GBBTomorrow said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! We were hoping to find a place for outdoor dining that would be safe for one night next week. The rest of the time we plan to grill at the resort. Can you or anyone else recommend anyplace to eat outdoors where the social distancing was actually followed? Additional kink in the request: we need someplace that will have options for a vegetarian. (I actually live in South Carolina, and this is harder than you'd think around here. They even put meat in the vegetables!)
> 
> One more question, if the hive mind can help: we really prefer a marsh-facing room. Does anyone know the way to make that request? Does it work often?
> 
> Thanks!



we only ate at one place besides Disney. It was at hickory tavern. A short walk from Disney less than a mile. Nothing special about it burgers and things like that. It was on Friday three days ago we had lunch there. They have outdoor seating. We ate inside. We were the only ones in there. A couple people came in for take outs while we were there. Also the restaurants across from Disney should be good for lunch didn’t see many people. At night they were packed.


----------



## Simba's Mom

dclpluto said:


> disney Hilton head is great. Masks are required except while at the pool or pool deck. But when you cross the bridge it’s a different ball game. Masks are not required while you are outside.



I thought there was some mandate on Hilton Head that masks were required.  But is that only inside businesses, like stores?  We're going in November, and it will definitely be too cool to eat outside.


----------



## dclpluto

Simba's Mom said:


> I thought there was some mandate on Hilton Head that masks were required.  But is that only inside businesses, like stores?  We're going in November, and it will definitely be too cool to eat outside.



not outside. If you go inside masks are required. At Disney masks are required outside everywhere except at the pool area.


----------



## dkfajr1

We ate at skull creek boathouse, outside. Things were distanced there, but not inside.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

GBBTomorrow said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! We were hoping to find a place for outdoor dining that would be safe for one night next week. The rest of the time we plan to grill at the resort. Can you or anyone else recommend anyplace to eat outdoors where the social distancing was actually followed? Additional kink in the request: we need someplace that will have options for a vegetarian. (I actually live in South Carolina, and this is harder than you'd think around here. They even put meat in the vegetables!)
> 
> One more question, if the hive mind can help: we really prefer a marsh-facing room. Does anyone know the way to make that request? Does it work often?
> 
> Thanks!


We will be there in 27 days.  Our plan is to do a Kroger pickup as soon as we arrive, and do a lot of meals in the room.  We have never grilled out, but we may try this time.  I assume you have to provide your own charcoal and grilling utensils?  As far as eating outdoors, someone earlier mentioned that Fishcamp is doing a good job.  We haven't eaten at a restaurant since March, but we may try one on our trip.  We ate at Fishcamp last year and didn't enjoy it, but we may give it another try, especially if they are doing a good job following social distancing mandates.


----------



## harmon54

We just got back from our trip and it was lovely.  Masks and workers enforcing masks on Disney property was top notch.  We found that off property it was hit or miss but overall felt people wore masks and all of the workers at shops etc wore masks.  Kroger pick up was fabulous - much more efficient then ours at home!!  We requested a marsh view for our room when we did online check in and got a small marsh view it was very pleasant.  Across the bridge was rather dead when we were there but did pick up a little at night - didn’t seem like people were social distancing at those places at night so we did not eat there.  We did eat at Fishcamp - we made a reservation and requested outside table - it was great - there was a singer and everyone was distanced even at the outside bar.  The special swordfish was not good but the grab legs were and the scallop dish was decent.  I would go back for the atmosphere.  We ate at Poseidon and requested an outside table and got seated inside but I did feel there was a good distance between our table and others.  Food was excellent but our server was terrible so not sure if I would go back.  We got take out at Mi Tierra Mexican and oh my it was sooo good.  When my husband went to pick it up he said no one was there so we probably could have eaten there also- but they do frozen daiquiris to go so I was fine with take out!  
We did not grill at the resort but I think you have to get your own charcoal but they had grilling utensils in the Villa we were in.  You have to wear a mask while you are grilling though also.
We also got Guiseppies pizza and a jug of sweet Tea to go and that was decent.  Did that the first night when we got groceries since it is right next to Kroger! 
Loved sitting out on our balcony and also noticed like someone else mentioned that there were no bugs/mosquitos. Maybe we just got lucky! 
We did fishing - which was a bust and crabbing which was cool and caught several blue crabs - also did the Mickey Tie Dye which was fun.  Rented bikes for the week which was perfect to take to the beach - my kids did think it was a pain to have to go to get bocce balls, cornhole bags etc to use and that the rec center closed at 4pm- so there was not much to do after 4pm - the cast members said that was very different and we should come back when there is a lot more activity going on.  I would love to see it under normal times as we loved the place otherwise.


----------



## DCLPrincess

harmon54 said:


> We just got back from our trip and it was lovely.  Masks and workers enforcing masks on Disney property was top notch.  We found that off property it was hit or miss but overall felt people wore masks and all of the workers at shops etc wore masks.  Kroger pick up was fabulous - much more efficient then ours at home!!  We requested a marsh view for our room when we did online check in and got a small marsh view it was very pleasant.  Across the bridge was rather dead when we were there but did pick up a little at night - didn’t seem like people were social distancing at those places at night so we did not eat there.  We did eat at Fishcamp - we made a reservation and requested outside table - it was great - there was a singer and everyone was distanced even at the outside bar.  The special swordfish was not good but the grab legs were and the scallop dish was decent.  I would go back for the atmosphere.  We ate at Poseidon and requested an outside table and got seated inside but I did feel there was a good distance between our table and others.  Food was excellent but our server was terrible so not sure if I would go back.  We got take out at Mi Tierra Mexican and oh my it was sooo good.  When my husband went to pick it up he said no one was there so we probably could have eaten there also- but they do frozen daiquiris to go so I was fine with take out!
> We did not grill at the resort but I think you have to get your own charcoal but they had grilling utensils in the Villa we were in.  You have to wear a mask while you are grilling though also.
> We also got Guiseppies pizza and a jug of sweet Tea to go and that was decent.  Did that the first night when we got groceries since it is right next to Kroger!
> Loved sitting out on our balcony and also noticed like someone else mentioned that there were no bugs/mosquitos. Maybe we just got lucky!
> We did fishing - which was a bust and crabbing which was cool and caught several blue crabs - also did the Mickey Tie Dye which was fun.  Rented bikes for the week which was perfect to take to the beach - my kids did think it was a pain to have to go to get bocce balls, cornhole bags etc to use and that the rec center closed at 4pm- so there was not much to do after 4pm - the cast members said that was very different and we should come back when there is a lot more activity going on.  I would love to see it under normal times as we loved the place otherwise.


How much were the bike rentals?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

I just released a two bedroom for 9/9--9/18.  Go get it, someone!


----------



## emilymad

We just got back from HHI.  We rented a villa for two weeks this time around.  We found no issues with mask wearing.  We were completely comfortable our entire stay.  We shopped at Publix (just personal preference) and everyone was following the rules.

We ate at the following places and found all the rules enforced:
Skull Creek Boathouse
The French Bakery
Tio's Mexican
Harbourtown Bakery
Java Burrito
Midici (takeout)
Hilton Head Icecream (takeout)
Mellow Mushroom (takeout)


----------



## harmon54

DCLPrincess said:


> How much were the bike rentals?


It was $197 for length of stay for 5 of us.  I heard you can get them cheaper elsewhere but I had disney gift cards to use and the convenience was worth it to me.


----------



## emilymad

harmon54 said:


> It was $197 for length of stay for 5 of us.  I heard you can get them cheaper elsewhere but I had disney gift cards to use and the convenience was worth it to me.



We used Cross Island Cruisers.  It was $110 for 2 bikes for 2 weeks.


----------



## Celesdragon

Hello! I just got back from a week at HHI (Palmetto Dunes though), and had previously asked about if they'd let me check out the resort while I was there, as a non-DVC owner. Just wanted to give an update that the front desk was a very polite but emphatic "no visitors at this time". There was another person inquiring the same, and was a card-carrying DVC owner (we had chatted while walking up to the resort), and they turned him away as well. So at this time, unless you are a current guest, you cannot visit or otherwise enter the resort. 

Also, to add my two cents about the island and mask-wearing as a whole, we did out-door seating at every single place we ate at (Fishcamp, Hudsons, Watusi, and One Hot Mama's off the top of my head) and had no problem at any of them. All distanced, all masked. We did not attempt to eat inside anywhere, we're just not ready for that risk. The only negative experience we had was at World of Beer, as in the waitress told us she would be with us in a few minutes on the patio at least twice.. and never even so much as gave us menus over a half hour after seating. We walked off at that point.


----------



## Raven01

I have two 2021 trips planned, 5 nights each, at AKL.  One is in a value studio, and one in a 2 bedroom.

If I drop a night in the studio, and drop to a one bedroom on the other trip, I have enough points to go to HHI in a studio in July for three nights.  I’m about five hours away.

How hard is it to get HHI in July at the seven month mark?  Is three nights worth the five hour trip?


----------



## dkfajr1

Raven01 said:


> I have two 2021 trips planned, 5 nights each, at AKL.  One is in a value studio, and one in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> If I drop a night in the studio, and drop to a one bedroom on the other trip, I have enough points to go to HHI in a studio in July for three nights.  I’m about five hours away.
> 
> How hard is it to get HHI in July at the seven month mark?  Is three nights worth the five hour trip?



It's usually VERY hard to get a studio in July at HHI at 7 months.  Check as soon as the window opens, book anything if you can, wait list the rest and STALK the site.  There are only 21 studios, 21 1 bedrooms at the resort. That being said, it can happen, but do the above and I can't stress enough to check several times a day yourself. 
It is so worth it.


----------



## harmon54

Raven01 said:


> I have two 2021 trips planned, 5 nights each, at AKL.  One is in a value studio, and one in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> If I drop a night in the studio, and drop to a one bedroom on the other trip, I have enough points to go to HHI in a studio in July for three nights.  I’m about five hours away.
> 
> How hard is it to get HHI in July at the seven month mark?  Is three nights worth the five hour trip?


It is totally worth it - three nights of relaxation and it is a small resort so you will feel at home right away!  We got lucky and got to stay there this September but I have heard it is really hard to get at 7 months.  I might be wrong but I think you can waitlist without dropping your other room and then if it comes through they will drop it for you.  Just ask member service what you can do and they will help.  Or just keep checking for availability.  To me it would be worth it even if you had to borrow some points! Caution - being only 5 hours away once you visit you may want to own there and dues are pricey!


----------



## suebeelin

I was able to secure a full week over spring break/Easter (end of March) at the 7mo mark. I think it was the last studio, and I was surprised I got the full week. Did I just get lucky or is end of March/Easter considers dvc off peak season for HHI?

We are considering dropping the trip though. We dont know what we are doing next year— everything is in flux bc of the whole pandemic. We just thought HHI might with since it’s kind of driving distance (12hrs) in case we aren’t comfortable flying... but we have never been to HHI (bought out dvc to do disney). Ppl seem to LOVE the resort, so I’m hoping we do too, if we go?


----------



## jerseygal

emilymad said:


> We just got back from HHI.  We rented a villa for two weeks this time around.  We found no issues with mask wearing.  We were completely comfortable our entire stay.  We shopped at Publix (just personal preference) and everyone was following the rules.
> 
> We ate at the following places and found all the rules enforced:
> Skull Creek Boathouse
> The French Bakery
> Tio's Mexican
> Harbourtown Bakery
> Java Burrito
> Midici (takeout)
> Hilton Head Icecream (takeout)
> Mellow Mushroom (takeout)


We also found no issues either with mask wearing at HHI in August. Kroger had a notice posted, all were cooperating.
Masks are required inside stores and restaurants. When it has been said that across the bridge, OUTSIDE walking when one can clearly socially distance, that is correct. That is pretty much the same all over, including Orange County, with the exception of being on Disney property..
Even in NYC Governor Cuomo has stated that, mask wearing outside is required ONLY IF you cannot socially distance properly. Walking at the harbour over the bridge from the resort, certainly end of August, once kids were back in school, we found was pretty dead. Why would one wear a mask walking outside when you can properly socially distance?  As soon as folks were off Disney property, masks were removed while walking or jogging outside. Power walking or jogging, it is not recommended to wear a mask outside.


----------



## sleepydog25

suebeelin said:


> We are considering dropping the trip though. We dont know what we are doing next year— everything is in flux bc of the whole pandemic. We just thought HHI might with since it’s kind of driving distance (12hrs) in case we aren’t comfortable flying... but we have never been to HHI (bought out dvc to do disney). Ppl seem to LOVE the resort, so I’m hoping we do too, if we go?


HHI is a great spot to vacation--we love it there. However, it's a totally different vacation than going to WDW: no rides, no way-in-advance dining reservations, no waiting in lines for rides, no huge masses of people, and the friendliest CMs anywhere. HHI is a place to relax, catch the ocean breezes, find your own favorite seafood joints, bike, sit in Adirondack chairs as you watch the sun set, and simply unwind. If that sounds appealing, then by all means, keep the reservation.


----------



## harmon54

suebeelin said:


> I was able to secure a full week over spring break/Easter (end of March) at the 7mo mark. I think it was the last studio, and I was surprised I got the full week. Did I just get lucky or is end of March/Easter considers dvc off peak season for HHI?
> 
> We are considering dropping the trip though. We dont know what we are doing next year— everything is in flux bc of the whole pandemic. We just thought HHI might with since it’s kind of driving distance (12hrs) in case we aren’t comfortable flying... but we have never been to HHI (bought out dvc to do disney). Ppl seem to LOVE the resort, so I’m hoping we do too, if we go?


Yes I would say March may be off season as there is no guarantee on weather - having said that we have been to Hilton Head in March and it was perfect and lovely - even warm enough for beach and pool during the day and got a little chilly at night.  We chose HHI this September because we could drive - about 11 hours - and it was a great choice- oh and the pool was almost hot so it will feel good in March regardless of temps.  Plus there is a pool by the beach so if the beach got chilly just go jump in the pool!


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> HHI is a great spot to vacation--we love it there. However, it's a totally different vacation than going to WDW: no rides, no way-in-advance dining reservations, no waiting in lines for rides, no huge masses of people, and the friendliest CMs anywhere. HHI is a place to relax, catch the ocean breezes, find your own favorite seafood joints, bike, sit in Adirondack chairs as you watch the sun set, and simply unwind. If that sounds appealing, then by all means, keep the reservation.



Perfect description!  DH would add golf, golf, golf but I don't golf and I love it there.  Do all the things you mentioned.  We bring our binoculars, go to the adirondack chairs by buildings #30 and #31, and we could sit for hours, watching the boats, birds, etc. And once or twice over the years, we've seen dolphins from there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> Perfect description!  DH would add golf, golf, golf but I don't golf and I love it there.  Do all the things you mentioned.  We bring our binoculars, go to the adirondack chairs by buildings #30 and #31, and we could sit for hours, watching the boats, birds, etc. And once or twice over the years, we've seen dolphins from there.


Yes, the golf! I do golf, though don't usually do much of that while at HHI; however, there are many public courses, and if someone is so inclined to do mini-golf, that's an activity many enjoy.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Has anyone done the motorized kayak fishing tours?  When my whole family goes along, the guys do a fishing charter.  This trip will just be my DH and me.  He's not paying hundreds of dollars to do a fishing excursion by himself.  The last time we were there, we noticed the motorized kayaks.  The website says they go up to 17 mph, so they get you out into Broad Creek pretty fast where the fishing is good.  My two DSs insist they sound dangerous.  Anyone have any experience?  I don't want to send my DH out on a dangerous mission!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Checked in today. If anyone has any questions, I can try my best to answer.

Pool is not crowded tonight.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Beautiful weather here this morning. Humid, but cloudy with a breeze. Looks like today will be the calm before the storm. Planning on doing all our must-do activities today, in the event we are stuck inside the rest of the week due to rain.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Disney non-DVC single day bike rates: $27 regular bike, $30 tandem, $40 trike. Cost us $130 for one day for a family of four (3 regular bikes and 1 trike).

We practiced with the tandem, but wanted more views than the back of the person in front! Opted for the trike, whose stability is making for a relaxed ride and worth the extra cost.


----------



## bobbiwoz

So excited!  Got two nights at HHI on our way to WDW this December.  We had to cancel two planned trips there this summer.  We were supposed to arrive next Monday for the second trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Disney non-DVC single day bike rates: $27 regular bike, $30 tandem, $40 trike. Cost us $130 for one day for a family of four (3 regular bikes and 1 trike).
> 
> We practiced with the tandem, but wanted more views than the back of the person in front! Opted for the trike, whose stability is making for a relaxed ride and worth the extra cost.


How much extra effort for the trike? Difficult to say I am sure, but you say they let you practice.  I would love to practice on the trike.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

bobbiwoz said:


> How much extra effort for the trike? Difficult to say I am sure, but you say they let you practice.  I would love to practice on the trike.


Yes, the trike is a slower, heavier type of ride. It depends if you are looking for a lighter ride (regular bike), or if you need more stability (trike). 

For me, I didn’t want to have to keep tipping the bike to the side and put my feet down every time I stopped at a crossing or let someone pass. With the trike, I just stopped pedaling, waited, and started up again. However, any upward slope will require extra leg effort or you can hop off and push (be careful to stand clear of the wider back wheels).  You can practice a little out front of the rentals, but it’s hard to truly tell until you are on the trails and doing multiple runs.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Yes, the trike is a slower, heavier type of ride. It depends if you are looking for a lighter ride (regular bike), or if you need more stability (trike).
> 
> For me, I didn’t want to have to keep tipping the bike to the side and put my feet down every time I stopped at a crossing or let someone pass. With the trike, I just stopped pedaling, waited, and started up again. However, any upward slope will require extra leg effort or you can hop off and push (be careful to stand clear of the wider back wheels).  You can practice a little out front of the rentals, but it’s hard to truly tell until you are on the trails and doing multiple runs.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Simba's Mom

bobbiwoz said:


> How much extra effort for the trike? Difficult to say I am sure, but you say they let you practice.  I would love to practice on the trike.



The stability on the trike is super.  The biggest problem I have is that the trikes at DHHIR have coaster brakes, versus the one I have at home, which has a hand brake so you can "freewheel" backwards.  So if the pedals aren't in the correct position for you to start (hey, it happens!) that can be inconvenient.  Also, the bikes get well-used so the one I had last year had the threads to hold the seat at the right height stripped.  So I'd be riding along and suddenly the seat would lower.  But overall it's lots of fun to use the adult tricycle.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> The stability on the trike is super.  The biggest problem I have is that the trikes at DHHIR have coaster brakes, versus the one I have at home, which has a hand brake so you can "freewheel" backwards.  So if the pedals aren't in the correct position for you to start (hey, it happens!) that can be inconvenient.  Also, the bikes get well-used so the one I had last year had the threads to hold the seat at the right height stripped.  So I'd be riding along and suddenly the seat would lower.  But overall it's lots of fun to use the adult tricycle.


This is so good to know.  I definitely will be trying none!


----------



## Happydinks

Good afternoon All!  New to this thread, but have been an on again/off again member at the VWL thread for years (Hi Bobbiwoz)!  We are making our first trip to HH in October for 10 days, and having never been there, I spoke with the front desk about a room preference request.  We're doing a 1 bedroom, and she said to do building 11 or 12 - top floor, so that is what I requested.  Any feedback on those buildings (views/noise etc) since we've never been there?  I know that they are right at the main building, but didn't see an issue with that.  We are really looking forward to the trip - it's just been a heck of a year for us.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon All!  New to this thread, but have been an on again/off again member at the VWL thread for years (Hi Bobbiwoz)!  We are making our first trip to HH in October for 10 days, and having never been there, I spoke with the front desk about a room preference request.  We're doing a 1 bedroom, and she said to do building 11 or 12 - top floor, so that is what I requested.  Any feedback on those buildings (views/noise etc) since we've never been there?  I know that they are right at the main building, but didn't see an issue with that.  We are really looking forward to the trip - it's just been a heck of a year for us.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts!




We go every November, and get a 1 BR.  Those are our requests.  Last year we had second floor in the main building (the main building has 3 floors) and it was VERY loud with footsteps above.  Make sure you request top floor, not just second floor.  Villa #1138, IMO, has a great view, but it faces east, so if you like morning coffee on the porch, it's hot and the sun reflects off the water so it's got lots of glare.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Simba's Mom said:


> We go every November, and get a 1 BR.  Those are our requests.  Last year we had second floor in the main building (the main building has 3 floors) and it was VERY loud with footsteps above.  Make sure you request top floor, not just second floor.  Villa #1138, IMO, has a great view, but it faces east, so if you like morning coffee on the porch, it's hot and the sun reflects off the water so it's got lots of glare.


Yes, and if I remember correctly, the top floor balconies of the studios in Building 11 are not completely covered.  My #1 request is always top floor.  My #2 is Building 12.  Those balconies are completely covered and get lots of shade.  Bad thing about the shade is it blocks a lot of the view of the marsh, but to me the trees are just as beautiful as the marsh.


----------



## Happydinks

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Yes, and if I remember correctly, the top floor balconies of the studios in Building 11 are not completely covered.  My #1 request is always top floor.  My #2 is Building 12.  Those balconies are completely covered and get lots of shade.  Bad thing about the shade is it blocks a lot of the view of the marsh, but to me the trees are just as beautiful as the marsh.


I just saw your countdown ticker - our first trip to HHI - and I retired this June!  How coincidental!  We're going from 10/15-10/26, and are really looking forward to our first time there!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Happydinks said:


> I just saw your countdown ticker - our first trip to HHI - and I retired this June!  How coincidental!  We're going from 10/15-10/26, and are really looking forward to our first time there!


How cool!  We will be there the first week of October.  It's not our first trip.  We've been going every year for several years now.  It's just this is my first trip since I retired.  You will love it!  It's my favorite place on earth!!!  We actually enjoy our HHI trips more than our WDW trips.  You've got a nice long trip planned, lots of time to relax!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## rjb123

Simba's Mom said:


> I thought there was some mandate on Hilton Head that masks were required.  But is that only inside businesses, like stores?  We're going in November, and it will definitely be too cool to eat outside.


my family has a vacation home on HHI and yes, there is a mask mandate.   The locals do wear masks, but there are sadly tourists who come from all over and don't respect the laws there.  We have spent a lot of time on the island this spring and summer and during the peak of the season, we did not eat in restaurants there.  Labor day weekend we did eat outdoors at one and found it was fine.  Now that most of the tourists are gone I suspect that things will get better down there with compliance.  Please do obey the masking laws if you visit HHI.  It is a lovely place and there are many older folks who call it home.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Per person non-DVC prices for some crafts:

$8
Creativity ROCKS!
Memory Jars

$15
Jellyfish Windchimes
Character Canvas Painting

$19
Mickey Tie Dye
Vacation Pillows

$30
Mickey Wreaths


----------



## sleepydog25

rjb123 said:


> my family has a vacation home on HHI and yes, there is a mask mandate.   The locals do wear masks, but there are sadly tourists who come from all over and don't respect the laws there.  We have spent a lot of time on the island this spring and summer and during the peak of the season, we did not eat in restaurants there.  Labor day weekend we did eat outdoors at one and found it was fine.  Now that most of the tourists are gone I suspect that things will get better down there with compliance.  Please do obey the masking laws if you visit HHI.  It is a lovely place and there are many older folks who call it home.


While I've no doubt that tourists may tax the system in many ways, implying that only tourists ignore the mandate is a bit short-sighted. We visited twice this year: once before the mandate and once after, and each time locals didn't seem to be in compliance any better than tourists. In fact, before the mandate and at a time before tourists began to increase their numbers, we often saw locals crowding the bar scenes, grocery stores, at work, and in restaurants without masks. In fact, until the mandate, many restaurants didn't require their servers to wear masks, such as Scott's, San Miguel's, Skull Creek, et. al. While the sheer numbers may have been a bit worse due to tourists, it's an oversimplification to suggest tourists were the primary ones who didn't "respect the laws there."


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

I’m sure these have probably been mentioned, but I’ll recap for anyone who may be traveling soon. These were the biggest changes for us:

-No refillable drinks. If you buy a reusable mug, they will fill it with dole whip or ice cream one time.

-No Shadow. She is on a ‘fishing trip’, which I can only assume will last as long as COVID is around.

-No activities in the den. You can sit and relax, but no playing pool, chess, or photo booth.

-No outdoor mini golf, chess, or shuffleboard. You can still play corn hole or bocce ball upon request.

-No waiting for food or eating on the top deck. Chairs upstairs have been removed and tables were added downstairs over the shuffleboard area.

Thankfully, none of these were deal breakers and we had a great time.  We also never had issues with pool capacity.  Checking out today!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Also, I should probably mention that if there are any calendar activities you want to do, you should reserve sooner than later. Due to social distancing, some activities filled up faster than others (tie dye and character paintings were popular).

For example, we didn’t get to do any nature walks. We didn’t realize they are taking one family at a time. They did have some non-advertised time slots, but it didn’t work out for us this time around. Just know to plan accordingly!


----------



## dkfajr1

When did they stop the photo booth? When we were there last month it was there and working


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

dkfajr1 said:


> When did they stop the photo booth? When we were there last month it was there and working


Not sure. The sign on it says, “For your safety, not available.”


----------



## MrsBooch

suebeelin said:


> I was able to secure a full week over spring break/Easter (end of March) at the 7mo mark. I think it was the last studio, and I was surprised I got the full week. Did I just get lucky or is end of March/Easter considers dvc off peak season for HHI?
> 
> We are considering dropping the trip though. We dont know what we are doing next year— everything is in flux bc of the whole pandemic. We just thought HHI might with since it’s kind of driving distance (12hrs) in case we aren’t comfortable flying... but we have never been to HHI (bought out dvc to do disney). Ppl seem to LOVE the resort, so I’m hoping we do too, if we go?



we are also going for spring break at the end of March - but we've also secured reservations at the 7 month mark for August - sometimes you just get lucky. I have never seen a true "off season" at this resort. Yes it will be cooler than summer, and cooler at nights but that's not a bad thing. Average temp is 70 - and the pools are heated to 80 degrees so I'll take it! 
And maybe by then we will be able to do the campfires again - that would be lovely at night. 





ThereYouSeeHer said:


> -No outdoor mini golf, chess, or shuffleboard. You can still play corn hole or bocce ball upon request.



I'm kind of surprised about the mini golf...
Is the shuffleboard down because they've moved the tables down to that area?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

MrsBooch said:


> we are also going for spring break at the end of March - but we've also secured reservations at the 7 month mark for August - sometimes you just get lucky. I have never seen a true "off season" at this resort. Yes it will be cooler than summer, and cooler at nights but that's not a bad thing. Average temp is 70 - and the pools are heated to 80 degrees so I'll take it!
> And maybe by then we will be able to do the campfires again - that would be lovely at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised about the mini golf...
> Is the shuffleboard down because they've moved the tables down to that area?


I was surprised about the mini golf, too. I didn’t understand the difference between wiping down a bocce ball versus the handle of a golf club. Unless the staff at the desk was mistaken when we asked.

Yes, all the tables are placed over the shuffleboard. Same at the beach house—chairs were placed over the kids splash area on the deck, so that was off limits, too.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> While I've no doubt that tourists may tax the system in many ways, implying that only tourists ignore the mandate is a bit short-sighted. We visited twice this year: once before the mandate and once after, and each time locals didn't seem to be in compliance any better than tourists. In fact, before the mandate and at a time before tourists began to increase their numbers, we often saw locals crowding the bar scenes, grocery stores, at work, and in restaurants without masks. In fact, until the mandate, many restaurants didn't require their servers to wear masks, such as Scott's, San Miguel's, Skull Creek, et. al. While the sheer numbers may have been a bit worse due to tourists, it's an oversimplification to suggest tourists were the primary ones who didn't "respect the laws there."



Plus, I suspect the golfer's comments during the Heritage Classic, that it was wild on the Island when you left the golf course didn't put Hilton Head Island in a very good light.  I noted that it was shortly after that that the Town Fathers instituted the mask mandate.  The comments by golfers didn't paint the Island in a very good light.


----------



## Lisa P.

Hi all, wondering if you all, who are so familiar with the area around the DVC HHI resort can help with a question...

We have Wyndham points which exchange via RCI. We stayed at the DVC HHI resort many years ago. We loved the resort, its location and the marsh views from many of the rooms. Getting an exchange into this resort via RCI is a longshot. We'd like to stay in that area around the last week of March 2021.

In the Shelter Cove Harbour area, there are a couple Marriott timeshares (Harbour Point & Sunset Point) and Harbourside III, which all trade only via II, not RCI.

Do you know if there are any other RCI timeshares located in the Shelter Cove area overlooking the marsh of Broad Creek? Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## Lorana

Okay, reading this thread about HHI has made me realize that this is likely exactly the kind of place we would love to go when we're not at Disney.  DH and I are huge nature lovers, and our second favorite destination(s) after Disney are the National Parks.  All the photos and talks of bike rides, bird watching, the marsh, hiking trails, etc. have made me fall in love sight-unseen.  So, we've been discussing trying (if it's safe) to go for a long weekend in April or May next year to see what we think.

But call me crazy, after reading how hard it can be to book there, I happened to see a 50-point HHI contract in our UY, and thought "well, that's not a lot of money, we get 11-month priority, and if we can always use it for SAP points if needed."  Yup, it means we decided to put in an offer.  It was accepted, and should be going to ROFR on Monday...


----------



## Simba's Mom

Lorana said:


> Okay, reading this thread about HHI has made me realize that this is likely exactly the kind of place we would love to go when we're not at Disney.  DH and I are huge nature lovers, and our second favorite destination(s) after Disney are the National Parks.  All the photos and talks of bike rides, bird watching, the marsh, hiking trails, etc. have made me fall in love sight-unseen.  So, we've been discussing trying (if it's safe) to go for a long weekend in April or May next year to see what we think.



Sounds like you're describing DH's and my loves also.  When we go to HHI, we both bring our binoculars.  One of our very favorite things to do is DH and I go golfing-well, he golfs-I ride in the cart with binoculars and a bird book.  All the golf courses are Audubon certified, so are great for birding.


----------



## Lorana

Simba's Mom said:


> Sounds like you're describing DH's and my loves also.  When we go to HHI, we both bring our binoculars.  One of our very favorite things to do is DH and I go golfing-well, he golfs-I ride in the cart with binoculars and a bird book.  All the golf courses are Audubon certified, so are great for birding.


This is very good to know!  Neither of us golf, but my dad does, and I've long thought about taking him to HHI for a trip.  We just never made it there yet.  But VWL/CCV are our Disney first loves and we own there, and HHI sounds like we would love it.  It's also a long drive, but IS doable in a day if we really wanted to, and so could become a reason to drive to Disney and stop there and back along the way.  And if we decide Disney is out, maybe we'll do a week there since we could drive to it in a day...


----------



## Henwen88

Hello all!  We are planning our first HHI trip for the first week of November.  Does anyone have recommendations for a day spa/massage place, as well as a charter fishing/boat tour company?  Looking forward to a laid back week!


----------



## ande2428

Hey all. Anyone know if we can hang lights on our balcony?  We will be at HH for New Years and was hoping to decorate a little.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Well, DH is having some health issues a week before we leave.  I know the Disney resort will be safe, but I'm not sure I want to chance having to go to the hospital while there.  It looks like we may be cancelling.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Well, DH is having some health issues a week before we leave.  I know the Disney resort will be safe, but I'm not sure I want to chance having to go to the hospital while there.  It looks like we may be cancelling.


Wishing him better health!!


----------



## JeffR

We'll be there next week (use or lose, couldn't give our 2 BR ressies away, and only 2 of us traveling, with one of us working half days ), but it's been a *long* time.

I saw the comment on making reservations for things like Nature walks, but don't remember how. *A link please?*

FYI - our only villa reservation in more than 20 years (ever) was cancelled a few months ago, the week before the resort reopened. Everyone was able to still make it, and we took two other VRBO accommodations the same week. No hard feelings, but man, talk about bad luck. 

This was then, and trust me, NO ONE was wearing masks (locals *or* tourists). From what I read here, that has changed, and for the best I think. But people who think masks need to be worn at a beach (except by crowd-seekers) have evidently never been to a beach. Literally thousands on the beach when we were there and you could have easily kept 500 feet or more distance if you wanted.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

JeffR said:


> I saw the comment on making reservations for things like Nature walks, but don't remember how. *A link please?*



Reservations can be made at the rental desk by the pool once you arrive.  

We always email wdw.hh.guest.services at disney dot com before we leave to ask for the activities calendar for the week we will be there.

FYI, the Shadow Fun Run was $10.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Well, DH is having some health issues a week before we leave.  I know the Disney resort will be safe, but I'm not sure I want to chance having to go to the hospital while there.  It looks like we may be cancelling.


Ugh, sorry to hear this.  If you decide to cancel, hopefully there will be another trip in the near future.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Pens Fan

So count our family in as official HHI lovers. We’d never been to Hilton Head before but decided to spend a few days here on our way down from PA to WDW. We arrived Sunday and this is sadly our last day. I honestly have nothing new to add to the fabulous info the veterans have already shared, except to agree that this place is special. And by this place I mean the resort itself. 

Don’t get me wrong, the entire island is lovely but we’re OBXers and that area will always be “our beach”. But this resort is something else. I can’t even explain why except to say I’ve spent the better part of the last three days sitting in a rocking chair on our balcony overlooking the marsh. I haven’t felt this much at peace in months. As much as we are looking forward to being back in the parks it will be tough to tell this place goodbye tomorrow. 

Thanks so much for all the great tips and restaurant recommendations (Ela’s and Hudson’s have been our favorite so far). We will definitely be back. And yes I’ve already been scouring resale sites for HHI contracts .


----------



## Jacoby 46

I just booked March 21-28th and can't wait! It will be my husband, myself and 2 friends of ours. I booked a two bedroom villa. Are these similar to the ones at Old Key West? We had those last October and loved them, so hoping they are similar in size.

I was hoping to book the Vanishing Island Excursion through Island Explorers. Does anyone have any information about them? The excursion looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## lundve

We’ve rented a house on HHI for a week in November.  Do y’all thinking if would be worth it to add one night to our stay to check out Disney’s HHI resort?


----------



## ande2428

lundve said:


> We’ve rented a house on HHI for a week in November.  Do y’all thinking if would be worth it to add one night to our stay to check out Disney’s HHI resort?


Absolutely I would recommend.  Hopefully the Christmas decorations are up and you will be able to take advantage of their events through the day.


----------



## MrsBooch

Pens Fan said:


> I haven’t felt this much at peace in months.



This totally and completely sums it up for us.

There was a feeling when we got there, unpacked all of our things (we were there for 8 days) put everything away, including groceries, and we sat outside on the balcony facing the marsh and everything just....stopped.

There was nothing we had to to, nothing we were trying to plan, we were just - sitting and talking about what we were looking at to our son. 

I can tell you - neither of us touched our phone except to take pictures occassionally. it's just so relaxing and effortless. 

I'm so glad you love it!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

lundve said:


> We’ve rented a house on HHI for a week in November.  Do y’all thinking if would be worth it to add one night to our stay to check out Disney’s HHI resort?



Would you be adding one day at the HHI resort, or where you're staying?  The reason I ask is that currently the only way you can enter the gates is if you're a guest.  Pre-pandemic, any DVC member could enter to go to the Mercantile (gift shop) Tide Me Over (QS), generally look around.  In other words, you'd have to add that one night at the resort.


----------



## lundve

Simba's Mom said:


> Would you be adding one day at the HHI resort, or where you're staying?  The reason I ask is that currently the only way you can enter the gates is if you're a guest.  Pre-pandemic, any DVC member could enter to go to the Mercantile (gift shop) Tide Me Over (QS), generally look around.  In other words, you'd have to add that one night at the resort.



Yeah, we’d be adding a day at the resort - my kiddos are still in virtual school so we have more flexibility


----------



## juju12345

Quick trip report- here with husband and 3 kids (8,7,5). This is our 4th time here. We got here the 3rd and here till the 9th. We are having a great time. I know it’s fully booked but it doesn’t seem crowded at all. We have spent our days at the pool and the beach house. I definitely miss the campfire at night and Shadow but lots of other activities still going on. The quick service at the beach house is open every day 11-3 with full menu and lots of yummy drinks and of course Dole Whip (available with rum!) I’ve had the grand margarita, island lemonade, blackened Mahi sand which, jalapeño stuffed pretzel- all delicious. They also have beignets right now which are awesome. The gift shop is 30% off for DVC members right now and food at quick service is 10% off (no discount on alcohol).


----------



## herrmannpt

juju12345 said:


> Quick trip report- here with husband and 3 kids (8,7,5). This is our 4th time here. We got here the 3rd and here till the 9th. We are having a great time. I know it’s fully booked but it doesn’t seem crowded at all. We have spent our days at the pool and the beach house. I definitely miss the campfire at night and Shadow but lots of other activities still going on. The quick service at the beach house is open every day 11-3 with full menu and lots of yummy drinks and of course Dole Whip (available with rum!) I’ve had the grand margarita, island lemonade, blackened Mahi sand which, jalapeño stuffed pretzel- all delicious. They also have beignets right now which are awesome. The gift shop is 30% off for DVC members right now and food at quick service is 10% off (no discount on alcohol).




We check in on Sunday.  Going for the first time!  Looking forward to it!  Really happy to hear about the great discounts for DVC members right now.  We will definitely take advantage of those.  Planning to do a lot of breakfasts, lunches and snacks at the quick service places.  My son has food allergies and Disney always handles them so well!  How have the lines been to get food?


----------



## lundve

herrmannpt said:


> We check in on Sunday.  Going for the first time!  Looking forward to it!  Really happy to hear about the great discounts for DVC members right now.  We will definitely take advantage of those.  Planning to do a lot of breakfasts, lunches and snacks at the quick service places.  My son has food allergies and Disney always handles them so well!  How have the lines been to get food?



My son has food allergies too -I’d love to hear any tips/observations you have on this after you come home


----------



## herrmannpt

lundve said:


> My son has food allergies too -I’d love to hear any tips/observations you have on this after you come home



I'm happy to report back after we are there.  I called the resort last week and spoke with Savannah at Tide Me Over.  She was very nice and went over the food options my son would have.  He has gluten and dairy allergies.  Their menu isn't huge, but he will be able to have Mickey waffles with bacon, hamburger, hotdog and fries, so he will be happy


----------



## juju12345

herrmannpt said:


> We check in on Sunday.  Going for the first time!  Looking forward to it!  Really happy to hear about the great discounts for DVC members right now.  We will definitely take advantage of those.  Planning to do a lot of breakfasts, lunches and snacks at the quick service places.  My son has food allergies and Disney always handles them so well!  How have the lines been to get food?



no lines to speak of at all at the quick service at resort that I’ve noticed. At the resort quick service you order and they give you a number and you go downstairs at the tables to wait for your order. The upstairs tables have been removed. At the beach house quick service there was a long line at about 2:30 when everyone went for last minute food and drinks bc they close at 3 but other than that there were almost never lines. They also give you a number and bring your order to you anywhere on the pool deck.

Today I did the resort nature walk with my girls. You have to sign up ahead of time but no charge and we were actually the only people on the tour. It was nice- just a walk around the resort and marsh. We did a dolphin tour with Captain Mark’s which is in the marina so just a short walk. It is a larger boat than the others but they had social distancing in place and was nice and was $84 for the 5 of us for 90 min tour so not bad price at all. We ate dinner at San Miguel’s right there in the marina and they had no wait and ample outdoor seating and huge portions and delicious (next time I would split an entree bc so much food!)


----------



## sleepydog25

herrmannpt said:


> We check in on Sunday.  Going for the first time!  Looking forward to it!  Really happy to hear about the great discounts for DVC members right now.  We will definitely take advantage of those.  Planning to do a lot of breakfasts, lunches and snacks at the quick service places.  My son has food allergies and Disney always handles them so well!  How have the lines been to get food?


Generally, the lines aren't long as HHI proper has many options for dining, so not everyone goes to the QS window. You put in your order, then you head downstairs to where the shuffleboard area used to be to wait for your food, and CM will call our your name and bring it to you when ready.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> Generally, the lines aren't long as HHI proper has many options for dining, so not everyone goes to the QS window. You put in your order, then you head downstairs to where the shuffleboard area used to be to wait for your food, and CM will call our your name and bring it to you when ready.



Do they still have the picnic tables on the porch where you can sit and eat?  Also, do they have the seats (with the Mickey bases) on the porch outside Tide Me Over?


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> Do they still have the picnic tables on the porch where you can sit and eat?  Also, do they have the seats (with the Mickey bases) on the porch outside Tide Me Over?


No to both. Everything top side by Tide Me Over has been removed. You can still stand at the railing and look over the pool, the south end buildings, or toward the pier; however, there is no seating available up there. There are tables just down the stairs from TMO where the shuffleboard area was. That area also serves as the waiting area for your meal once you've ordered from TMO.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Is parking available near the rooms or do you have to park in a main lot and walk?


----------



## Pens Fan

We thought Tide me Over was surprisingly good.  One day we had the blackened Mahi sandwiches which were delicious.  Our son enjoyed his Mickey Waffles and we all loved the beignets.  We didn't encounter more than a couple of people in line and the wait for food was short - 10 minutes a most.  

After reading it recommended here, we tried the Social Bakery across the bridge a couple of times.  Wow, is that place terrific!  It's a great place to pick up a quick pastry and coffee in the morning.


----------



## Pens Fan

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Is parking available near the rooms or do you have to park in a main lot and walk?



The parking is  spread out along the front of the resort, but unless you are in a building facing the marina or the main lodge, you're going to walk a little bit.  The resort is pretty small, though.  So it's not a long walk wherever you park.  They have luggage carts spread out all over the resort, as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Is parking available near the rooms or do you have to park in a main lot and walk?


As mentioned above, there is no main parking lot, per se. If you're staying in the Live Oak Lodge building or building 13 which is right behind LOL, then there is underground parking with an elevator to take you up to your room (except Bldg 13). The rest of the resort has parking along the perimeter facing toward the Shelter Cove marina. The buildings closest to the marsh will be the longest walks, but also as previously mentioned, the resort is relatively small, so no long hikes anywhere. Besides, the theming and beauty of the resort will keep you engaged during your short walk. The luggage carts are squat wooden ones that are parked in 3-4 locations scattered throughout the resort, a couple of which are right there at the perimeter parking areas. This is such a relaxing resort and the perfect place for a laid back vacation. Enjoy!


----------



## herrmannpt

We head out tomorrow for our first time at HHI!  A few questions:

1)  Are there sand toys to borrow or to purchase somewhere at the resort?
2)  Are Disney Gift cards accepted as payment at the QS restaurants?
3)  Are there DVD players in the rooms?
4)  About what capacity are they enforcing at the pool?
5)  How are the kitchen supplies in a 2 bedroom?  Is there an ice cream scoop? Any paper towels?


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

herrmannpt said:


> We head out tomorrow for our first time at HHI!  A few questions:
> 
> 1)  Are there sand toys to borrow or to purchase somewhere at the resort?
> 2)  Are Disney Gift cards accepted as payment at the QS restaurants?
> 3)  Are there DVD players in the rooms?
> 4)  About what capacity are they enforcing at the pool?
> 5)  How are the kitchen supplies in a 2 bedroom?  Is there an ice cream scoop? Any paper towels?


I can help you with #2 and #3. Yes you can use a Disney GC at the QS locations as well as the Mercantile. And yes, there are DVD players in the rooms.


----------



## juju12345

herrmannpt said:


> We head out tomorrow for our first time at HHI!  A few questions:
> 
> 1)  Are there sand toys to borrow or to purchase somewhere at the resort?
> 2)  Are Disney Gift cards accepted as payment at the QS restaurants?
> 3)  Are there DVD players in the rooms?
> 4)  About what capacity are they enforcing at the pool?
> 5)  How are the kitchen supplies in a 2 bedroom?  Is there an ice cream scoop? Any paper towels?



On way home today so I can answer a few questions- the gift shop onsite is tiny- I think they had a few sand toys to purchase but not much. There’s a Kroger down the road (you don’t even have to get on the main road, it’s in a shopping center just down from the resort) that has some beach stuff and most anything you need. 
I don’t know about pool capacity- I saw signs that they have ready to put out saying pool capacity reached but they never actually had to put the signs out this week. Yesterday was pretty full with only open chairs by the kiddie pool but the chairs are all grouped 6 ft apart so didn’t ever feel crowded.
We had everything needed for kitchen supplies except they didn’t have a pizza cutter in there. Didn’t  notice whether an ice cream scoop or not. They supplied plenty of paper towels and came for trash and towel service and gave us a bag of supplies- lotion, soaps, dish and laundry detergent, toilet paper, paper towels. They only had 2 plastic cups- all other are glass/mugs so I do wish I had brought cups for kids. I don’t know what housekeeping schedule they have- they came more than once and took trash only.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

herrmannpt said:


> We head out tomorrow for our first time at HHI!  A few questions:
> 
> 1)  Are there sand toys to borrow or to purchase somewhere at the resort?
> 2)  Are Disney Gift cards accepted as payment at the QS restaurants?
> 3)  Are there DVD players in the rooms?
> 4)  About what capacity are they enforcing at the pool?
> 5)  How are the kitchen supplies in a 2 bedroom?  Is there an ice cream scoop? Any paper towels?



I agree with everything everyone else said!  As for pool capacity, I'm not sure about exact numbers, but it might be based on family groups.  As mentioned, there are groups of chairs spaced about 6 feet from each other.  Each group had 2-4 chairs in it.  I believe there were about 10-15 groups of chairs at the main pool and about 15-20 at the beach pool.  So, I'm assuming that once each group is claimed, they would then have to limit entrance. 

Here's a picture of sand toys from the Broad Creek Mercantile near the main pool.  Not sure of prices.


----------



## herrmannpt

Thanks everyone for the info! Very helpful!!!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

We ended up getting to go on our trip. We checked out this morning. Quick report:
We rented bikes for the first time. It was so awesome to be able to ride around the island with great weather. We will be back in June and not sure if we will rent them then as it’s so hot.

We did a Kroger pickup and ate breakfasts and lunches in the room. We ended up going out to eat some for dinner. We ate outside only and very early like around 4-4:30. Here’s a quick run-down of the restaurants we went to.

Skull Creek Boathouse: I was surprised this wasn’t very crowded. We actually went thinking we would do take-out but since there were few people we decided to stay. We were seated in their new pavilion which was very nice. There were only two other groups in there when we arrived. The tables were spaced far apart. Probably the best social distancing of all the places we ate at. The food was amazing as usual. The only complaint I had was that our server had on a bandana instead of a mask.

Steamer Seafood: This is in a new location so we weren’t sure if they had outdoor seating. They did, so we decided to stay. The outdoor section was small. There were about three other groups, and I felt that the tables were a little close. Unfortunately, the tables were bolted to the ground so we couldn’t scoot farther away. I felt a little uncomfortable there, but that's coming from someone who hasn't eaten at a restaurant since February.  The food was good as usual.  Definitely try the shrimp cocktail if you want a little kick!

Poseidon: I love this place! We ate outside overlooking the marsh. I love their early bird menu, especially the surf and turf. There were several groups here, but we were very spaced out. Very good social distancing going on there.  

Fishcamp at Broad Creek: This was the second time we have eaten here, and it will probably be our last. Both times we have gotten poor service. This time our meals were much better though. I loved my scallops and was able to sub the risotto for mashed potatoes.  Please no flames, but we just can’t get over the fact that they allow dogs in their outdoor seating area. We love dogs, but we just don’t want to be around them when we’re eating. We've had this issue both times we've visited.  This place was horrible for social distancing! We asked to be moved from the first table they sat us at, right by the bar and where everyone walked past. We were able to get a fairly isolated spot beside the fans. The fans probably made it safer for us, but not those seated around us. I know others have said their experiences were good as far as social distancing, but we thought their outdoor area had way too many people and would not recommend!

Other notes—We walked into the French Bakery in Shelter Cove one day around 9:00 a.m. and turned around and walked right out. No social distancing going on there at all. Very crowded. People packed together at the counter to order. Tables close together.  Very scary!  Also, the beach was more crowded than I've ever seen, and that's even compared to summer!  Both times we went there to ride bikes or walk, we wore our masks, but we were the only ones on the entire beach who had masks (at least that we saw). We felt the most comfortable at the Disney resort and on the bike trails where you would meet/pass individuals briefly.  

Hope this helps those who will be going soon.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DisneyStarWisher said:


> We ended up getting to go on our trip. We checked out this morning. Quick report:
> We rented bikes for the first time. It was so awesome to be able to ride around the island with great weather. We will be back in June and not sure if we will rent them then as it’s so hot.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hope this helps those who will be going soon.


Oh, yay!  Good for you!  Glad you guys were able to go, and it sounds like you had a nice time.  Thanks for the rundown on all the food places.  Our family likes to eat at the resort to get the full 'Disney experience', but it's nice to have some recommendations for when we are ready to branch out.  I think you made some smart choices in terms of balancing social distancing, while still getting out to experience the island!


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

DisneyStarWisher said:


> We ended up getting to go on our trip. We checked out this morning. Quick report:
> We rented bikes for the first time. It was so awesome to be able to ride around the island with great weather. We will be back in June and not sure if we will rent them then as it’s so hot.
> 
> We did a Kroger pickup and ate breakfasts and lunches in the room. We ended up going out to eat some for dinner. We ate outside only and very early like around 4-4:30. Here’s a quick run-down of the restaurants we went to.
> 
> Skull Creek Boathouse: I was surprised this wasn’t very crowded. We actually went thinking we would do take-out but since there were few people we decided to stay. We were seated in their new pavilion which was very nice. There were only two other groups in there when we arrived. The tables were spaced far apart. Probably the best social distancing of all the places we ate at. The food was amazing as usual. The only complaint I had was that our server had on a bandana instead of a mask.
> 
> Steamer Seafood: This is in a new location so we weren’t sure if they had outdoor seating. They did, so we decided to stay. The outdoor section was small. There were about three other groups, and I felt that the tables were a little close. Unfortunately, the tables were bolted to the ground so we couldn’t scoot farther away. I felt a little uncomfortable there, but that's coming from someone who hasn't eaten at a restaurant since February.  The food was good as usual.  Definitely try the shrimp cocktail if you want a little kick!
> 
> Poseidon: I love this place! We ate outside overlooking the marsh. I love their early bird menu, especially the surf and turf. There were several groups here, but we were very spaced out. Very good social distancing going on there.
> 
> Fishcamp at Broad Creek: This was the second time we have eaten here, and it will probably be our last. Both times we have gotten poor service. This time our meals were much better though. I loved my scallops and was able to sub the risotto for mashed potatoes.  Please no flames, but we just can’t get over the fact that they allow dogs in their outdoor seating area. We love dogs, but we just don’t want to be around them when we’re eating. We've had this issue both times we've visited.  This place was horrible for social distancing! We asked to be moved from the first table they sat us at, right by the bar and where everyone walked past. We were able to get a fairly isolated spot beside the fans. The fans probably made it safer for us, but not those seated around us. I know others have said their experiences were good as far as social distancing, but we thought their outdoor area had way too many people and would not recommend!
> 
> Other notes—We walked into the French Bakery in Shelter Cove one day around 9:00 a.m. and turned around and walked right out. No social distancing going on there at all. Very crowded. People packed together at the counter to order. Tables close together.  Very scary!  Also, the beach was more crowded than I've ever seen, and that's even compared to summer!  Both times we went there to ride bikes or walk, we wore our masks, but we were the only ones on the entire beach who had masks (at least that we saw). We felt the most comfortable at the Disney resort and on the bike trails where you would meet/pass individuals briefly.
> 
> Hope this helps those who will be going soon.



Why would anyone wear masks on a beach?  Pure theater.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Why would anyone wear masks on a beach?  Pure theater.


Well we didn’t do it to be dramatic. We are probably the least dramatic people you would meet. The reason we decided to keep them on is because we were less than six feet away from MANY people. Plus I have read about the sea spray carrying the virus a good distance. My DH is high-risk, so why would we take that chance? It really wasn’t a big deal to keep them on.


----------



## Simba's Mom

So glad for you that you got to go.
Thanks for your reports, especially about Skullcreek and Poseidon, 2 of our favorites.  I'd thought I'd read that Poseidon was currently closed-glad that's not true!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Simba's Mom said:


> So glad for you that you got to go.
> Thanks for your reports, especially about Skullcreek and Poseidon, 2 of our favorites.  I'd thought I'd read that Poseidon was currently closed-glad that's not true!


Those are our favorites, too!  I forgot to mention we also got takeout bbq at One Hot Mamma's, and I got to meet Orchid.  I love that place!!!


----------



## harmon54

herrmannpt said:


> We head out tomorrow for our first time at HHI!  A few questions:
> 
> 1)  Are there sand toys to borrow or to purchase somewhere at the resort?
> 2)  Are Disney Gift cards accepted as payment at the QS restaurants?
> 3)  Are there DVD players in the rooms?
> 4)  About what capacity are they enforcing at the pool?
> 5)  How are the kitchen supplies in a 2 bedroom?  Is there an ice cream scoop? Any paper towels?


Just a couple things to add - you can pay with gift card but we found it easier to just pay everywhere with our room key and then the night before we left I went to customer service and gave them our gift cards.  
we had a two bedroom and bought our own ice cream but I think we just used a spoon to dish it. There were plenty of paper towels. If you feel like you are missing anything I would just ask the front desk. 
they don’t provide beach toys but ask at the pool and they will see if anyone has left any behind - they had a boogie board for us to use! 
we loved all the room in the two bedroom I think we are spoiled now!


----------



## herrmannpt

We just returned from HHI yesterday.  Had a great time!  I said I would report back on our food experiences since my son has Gluten and Dairy food allergies, so here is a short trip report. 

We were in a 2 bedroom and planned to do several meals and snacks in our room.  We made an order for Kroger Pick Up.  Honestly, that was a disaster!  At home, our Kroger sends us a text with options for substitutions if they are needed.  I got nothing, so I assumed everything was good to go.  When we got there, we were given a handout.  There was an entire page of items that they didn't even try to substitute anything.  Then, there were all kind of substitutions that weren't safe for my son's allergies.  I had to give a bunch of things back and just go into the store to finish our shopping.  We would've been way better off to skip the pick up.  The store was completely picked over.  Entire shelves completely bare.  This was a Sunday.  By Wednesday, when we stopped back in for just a couple of items, things looked much better stocked.  My advice would be to stay away from shopping on the weekends if you can.  

Tide Me Over- Open only from 8-4 daily.  They were good to accommodate my son's allergies, but the entire menu is pretty limited.  He did Mickey Waffles and bacon a few mornings, but got pretty tired of the offerings and mostly did breakfast in the room.  He had a burger, hotdog and fries a few times, but again got pretty tired of that.  Mostly, he just went for Dole Whips.  I had the Mahi sandwich a couple of times.  It was good, but couldn't compare to the Grilled Grouper Sandwich I got at the Sea Shack off property.  

Side note: The Sea Shack is definitely not a place to accommodate food allergies, but I do highly recommend their food.  Great prices.  Takeout only or dine at a few tables set up in the parking lot.  Be prepared to stand in line for awhile or call many times to try to get through to make a to-go order. Only open fro 11-3 and 5-9 Mon-Sat.  Definitely a popular place with locals and tourists alike!  

Signals:  Basically the exact same menu as Tide Me Over.  You have to order from the bar at the pool.  Very limited hours of 11-3 daily.  They were having "technical difficulties" in the kitchen one day we were there and were only serving drinks, Dole Whips and Mickey Pretzels. 

Overall, it's a great resort!  We definitely want to return.  It's kind of great to have the Disney touches without actually being at WDW.  We found the resort to be pretty quiet and very relaxing.  We tried to go to the pool early or late but it never seemed super crowded at any point during the day while we were there. The beach was very nice.  We enjoyed the packed sand, making it easy to walk on.  The water temperature was still very swimmable for us.  30% off everything in the gift shop and 10% off food at Tide Me Over and Signals was a great perk too for DVC members.  We didn't do any of the activities besides Bingo at the Pool, but they have several things going on throughout the day, despite all the limitations due to COVID.  

We went on this trip because we needed to use points before they expired and didn't feel comfortable going to the parks at WDW.  It turned out to exceed our expectations.  We definitely want to go back!  Disney's HHI is definitely a special place!


----------



## Pooh2

We have a 4 day trip booked in November in a 2 bedroom (regular reservations, not dvc). 
Would it cost extra to add two adults and two babies to our reservation? 
Currently only have 2 adults booked into room.

 Are masks heavily enforced for 2 year olds around the resort like they are at the parks?

Are 2 bedrooms likely to be on the first floor?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Pooh2 said:


> We have a 4 day trip booked in November in a 2 bedroom (regular reservations, not dvc).
> Would it cost extra to add two adults and two babies to our reservation?
> Currently only have 2 adults booked into room.
> 
> Are masks heavily enforced for 2 year olds around the resort like they are at the parks?
> 
> Are 2 bedrooms likely to be on the first floor?



For a two bedroom, I don't think that addition will put you over the maximum (cost extra).  I can't help you with mask enforcement for 2 year olds-we're going in November, also. 
 About half of the 2 BRs are first floor.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Actually, the 2 BRs on the "first floor" are actually up a flight of stairs, so technically on the second floor.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Pooh2 said:


> Are masks heavily enforced for 2 year olds around the resort like they are at the parks?


Although we didn't travel with young children, I would say masks were enforced for all ages.  You generally do not need to wear them in your own villa, on your balcony, or around the pool area.  Staff will remind you if they see you without one.  I suspect it could be hard to estimate a child's age, so I'm not sure if they would ask or not.  I personally didn't see any young children without one, but we only saw most people at the pool anyway.  Again, slipping into your villa, or the pool area, or leaving the resort (like for a walk on the beach) are a few ways to take a break from mask-wearing.  I wouldn't stress too much about it, and I hope you have fun on your trip!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

We had a nice, albeit short (just an overnight) stay at Hilton Head on our way home at the beginning of this week.

We arrived mid-afternoon and checked-in.  Relaxed on the balcony enjoying the view for a little while and then headed over to Poseidon for dinner (delicious crab cake appetizer!).

We explored the resort some more in the morning and before getting on the road, we drove down to see the lighthouse.

We saw two gators in people's backyards.  One was smaller (3-4 feet) and I was able to pull over on the side of the road and get a picture of him.

 

The other was about 6 feet long (maybe more), but there was no place to stop for a picture.


----------



## sleepydog25

Chilly down here yesterday, today, and into tomorrow for those visiting during that time. After that, more typical fall-like temps with lows in the mid-60s overnight and highs in the mid-70s. Woke up this morning to 40F. Overnight, could smell the smoke from fireplaces in the Grand Villas. New pool hours, as well: 9 a.m. - 8 p.m., and the Beach House is 9 - 5.


----------



## bobbiwoz

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Why would anyone wear masks on a beach?  Pure theater.


We went to a memorial service on Saturday on our Cape May beach and everyone wore masks.  Not drama, smart.

We check in December 1!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today I went to see the ocean in Cape May Point.  This is the sign they have.  Just saying.




Now, getting back to HHI.  I can’t wait to rent an adult tricycle!


----------



## Simba's Mom

bobbiwoz said:


> Now, getting back to HHI.  I can’t wait to rent an adult tricycle!



I really hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## ande2428

Hey all!  Just curious to see if the refillable mugs are back yet?


----------



## sleepydog25

ande2428 said:


> Hey all!  Just curious to see if the refillable mugs are back yet?


The answer is a qualified "yes." They are back, but you can't use them in a typical fashion. You can take your mug up to the machine, and a CM will fill up a cup for you which you can, in turn, pour in your mug.


----------



## izzy

Here at HH now and having a wonderful time. I noticed that a neighbor in my building has a grill on their balcony. I didn’t realize that was allowed. Not that I would drag a grill along with me as my car is usually packed to the rim anyway!


----------



## Mouse511

izzy said:


> Here at HH now and having a wonderful time. I noticed that a neighbor in my building has a grill on their balcony. I didn’t realize that was allowed. Not that I would drag a grill along with me as my car is usually packed to the rim anyway!


That can't be allowed!!

We are heading there this week, does the resort happen to have any Holiday Decorations up?


----------



## izzy

Mouse511 said:


> That can't be allowed!!
> 
> We are heading there this week, does the resort happen to have any Holiday Decorations up?



I can’t imagine that’s allowed either, but my building is in a pretty conspicuous location so I can’t imagine that some CM’s haven’t seen it.

No holiday decorations yet. We are leaving Tuesday morning. At the Shelter Cove marina there is a Christmas tree up and the King Neptune statue is wearing a Santa hat. At least I think that is Neptune!


----------



## Simba's Mom

izzy said:


> No holiday decorations yet. We are leaving Tuesday morning. At the Shelter Cove marina there is a Christmas tree up and the King Neptune statue is wearing a Santa hat. At least I think that is Neptune!



Yup, that's King Neptune alright.  We always look for that statue and the Santa hat when we first drive in.  We'll be there 11/20.  The decorations are always up now when we get there, the weekend before Thanksgiving.  It used to be that the weekend after Thanksgiving was when they decorated, but like everywhere else, Christmas decorating is earlier every year, it seems.


----------



## ande2428

sleepydog25 said:


> The answer is a qualified "yes." They are back, but you can't use them in a typical fashion. You can take your mug up to the machine, and a CM will fill up a cup for you which you can, in turn, pour in your mug.


----------



## ande2428

Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## ande2428

49 days until we arrive. Anyone know if night time events are returning yet?


----------



## sleepydog25

ande2428 said:


> 49 days until we arrive. Anyone know if night time events are returning yet?


If you mean the campfire at the resort or concerts at Shelter Cove and the like, then the answer is "no." There may be some uniquely holiday events at some point; however, nothing of note is happening or appearing on any guides.


----------



## ande2428

sleepydog25 said:


> If you mean the campfire at the resort or concerts at Shelter Cove and the like, then the answer is "no." There may be some uniquely holiday events at some point; however, nothing of note is happening or appearing on any guides.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## suebeelin

hayesdvc said:


> My family loves all things Disney and DVC has allowed us to take this love to a new level.
> 
> We thought using points in any way not WDW related was a waste ....... until we started going to the DVC property in Hilton Head.
> 
> The property is Disney through and through.  Great location, big rooms, the Beach House and simply the best cast members Disney has to offer.  The area offers so much to do and the food; oh my, the food.
> 
> We began allotting part of our points each year for HHI, until recently when we added a new home resort.
> 
> What things continue to make you want to go time after time?


Thank you for this!!
We booked a studio for end of March and worry we are wasting points but your post made me feel better....

is it THAT much fun at HHI??


----------



## sleepydog25

suebeelin said:


> Thank you for this!!
> We booked a studio for end of March and worry we are wasting points but your post made me feel better....
> 
> is it THAT much fun at HHI??


As I often tell others, HHI isn't your typical Disney vacation at the World. There are no theme parks, no rides, no character greets (currently), no Disney dining beyond quick service. If that type of experience excites you, then HHI may be a disappointment. 

However, the flip side to that view is what makes a vacation here so compelling and enjoyable. A trip here means r-e-l-a-x-a-t-i-o-n. There is what we call the low country vibe which means kicking back and enjoying your surroundings: the beauty of the resort and surrounding area, the beach, the food, the ability to simply breath without rushing around worrying over boarding passes, theme park tickets, waiting in lines, or trying to secure dining reservations 180 days out. Just. . .no. 


A typical day might be to sleep in a bit: make coffee in your room (we prefer walking 6-8 minutes to the nearby Starbucks along the biking/walking path): sit on your balcony and watch the marsh wildlife; walk over to Tide Me Over and order fresh Mickey waffles; drive/bike/take shuttle over to the Beach House and spend time on the beach or at the pool there; come back to the main resort and make a tie-dyed t-shirt; grab lunch at any number of nearby spots or from Tide Me Over; play corn hole, horseshoes, or bocci ball by checking out the equipment from the recreation staff; relax at the pool with an adult libation (Dole whip w/rum); sit in the hot tub and talk; read a book in your pool chair or on your balcony; decide where to eat at some point in the afternoon and either make a reservation or just show up; take a final walk around the resort and sit in Adirondack chairs watching the sunset; sit on your balcony as the night sounds fill your senses and tell you it's time to sleep. 

In other words, a vacation here is time to reconnect with your family, your spouse, yourself. There are places to visit in and around HHI--tours, kayaking, fishing, crabbing (the last two you can do off the pier at the resort), and miniature golf. Day trips to Savannah or even Charleston. Riding bikes is huge in HHI as it's mostly flat, paved, and the trails run throughout the entire island including going under the main thoroughfare so that it's easy to bike over to the Beach House (1.5 miles away). If you have the ability to cook in your room, plenty of places to shop. Kroger has a huge store and is a 10-minute walk or 3-minute drive, and you don't even have to get on the main drag. If you wish to venture out a little, go to Barnacle Bill's (2 miles) or Bennie Hudson's fresh seafood (8 miles) to get lots of fresh, local options such as shrimp, red snapper, et. al. 

As for restaurants, you have your choice of literally hundreds of places from seafood, to BBQ, to pizza, to burgers, to upscale dining in a casual atmosphere. There is something for everyone's tastes, and you'll get dozens of recommendations if you ever ask for people's favorites. Certainly, if you have someone who loves shopping, the Tanger Outlet malls are a mere 20 minutes away in Bluffton (you drive right by them on the way to HHI). Coligney Plaza is a cute little spot, and it's a 10-15 minute drive depending on traffic. 

Any way you shape it, a vacation here in HHI means kicking off your shoes, taking a deep breath, and letting the concerns and trials of every day living melt away for a few days. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## ande2428

sleepydog25 said:


> As I often tell others, HHI isn't your typical Disney vacation at the World. There are no theme parks, no rides, no character greets (currently), no Disney dining beyond quick service. If that type of experience excites you, then HHI may be a disappointment.
> 
> However, the flip side to that view is what makes a vacation here so compelling and enjoyable. A trip here means r-e-l-a-x-a-t-i-o-n. There is what we call the low country vibe which means kicking back and enjoying your surroundings: the beauty of the resort and surrounding area, the beach, the food, the ability to simply breath without rushing around worrying over boarding passes, theme park tickets, waiting in lines, or trying to secure dining reservations 180 days out. Just. . .no.
> 
> 
> A typical day might be to sleep in a bit: make coffee in your room (we prefer walking 6-8 minutes to the nearby Starbucks along the biking/walking path): sit on your balcony and watch the marsh wildlife; walk over to Tide Me Over and order fresh Mickey waffles; drive/bike/take shuttle over to the Beach House and spend time on the beach or at the pool there; come back to the main resort and make a tie-dyed t-shirt; grab lunch at any number of nearby spots or from Tide Me Over; play corn hole, horseshoes, or bocci ball by checking out the equipment from the recreation staff; relax at the pool with an adult libation (Dole whip w/rum); sit in the hot tub and talk; read a book in your pool chair or on your balcony; decide where to eat at some point in the afternoon and either make a reservation or just show up; take a final walk around the resort and sit in Adirondack chairs watching the sunset; sit on your balcony as the night sounds fill your senses and tell you it's time to sleep.
> 
> In other words, a vacation here is time to reconnect with your family, your spouse, yourself. There are places to visit in and around HHI--tours, kayaking, fishing, crabbing (the last two you can do off the pier at the resort), and miniature golf. Day trips to Savannah or even Charleston. Riding bikes is huge in HHI as it's mostly flat, paved, and the trails run throughout the entire island including going under the main thoroughfare so that it's easy to bike over to the Beach House (1.5 miles away). If you have the ability to cook in your room, plenty of places to shop. Kroger has a huge store and is a 10-minute walk or 3-minute drive, and you don't even have to get on the main drag. If you wish to venture out a little, go to Barnacle Bill's (2 miles) or Bennie Hudson's fresh seafood (8 miles) to get lots of fresh, local options such as shrimp, red snapper, et. al.
> 
> As for restaurants, you have your choice of literally hundreds of places from seafood, to BBQ, to pizza, to burgers, to upscale dining in a casual atmosphere. There is something for everyone's tastes, and you'll get dozens of recommendations if you ever ask for people's favorites. Certainly, if you have someone who loves shopping, the Tanger Outlet malls are a mere 20 minutes away in Bluffton (you drive right by them on the way to HHI). Coligney Plaza is a cute little spot, and it's a 10-15 minute drive depending on traffic.
> 
> Any way you shape it, a vacation here in HHI means kicking off your shoes, taking a deep breath, and letting the concerns and trials of every day living melt away for a few days. Enjoy your visit!


Wow - you should be in advertising.


----------



## lundve

izzy said:


> Here at HH now and having a wonderful time. I noticed that a neighbor in my building has a grill on their balcony. I didn’t realize that was allowed. Not that I would drag a grill along with me as my car is usually packed to the rim anyway!



We saw this too! Seemed unlikely that it was allowed.



sleepydog25 said:


> As I often tell others, HHI isn't your typical Disney vacation at the World. There are no theme parks, no rides, no character greets (currently), no Disney dining beyond quick service. If that type of experience excites you, then HHI may be a disappointment.
> 
> However, the flip side to that view is what makes a vacation here so compelling and enjoyable. A trip here means r-e-l-a-x-a-t-i-o-n. There is what we call the low country vibe which means kicking back and enjoying your surroundings: the beauty of the resort and surrounding area, the beach, the food, the ability to simply breath without rushing around worrying over boarding passes, theme park tickets, waiting in lines, or trying to secure dining reservations 180 days out. Just. . .no.
> 
> 
> A typical day might be to sleep in a bit: make coffee in your room (we prefer walking 6-8 minutes to the nearby Starbucks along the biking/walking path): sit on your balcony and watch the marsh wildlife; walk over to Tide Me Over and order fresh Mickey waffles; drive/bike/take shuttle over to the Beach House and spend time on the beach or at the pool there; come back to the main resort and make a tie-dyed t-shirt; grab lunch at any number of nearby spots or from Tide Me Over; play corn hole, horseshoes, or bocci ball by checking out the equipment from the recreation staff; relax at the pool with an adult libation (Dole whip w/rum); sit in the hot tub and talk; read a book in your pool chair or on your balcony; decide where to eat at some point in the afternoon and either make a reservation or just show up; take a final walk around the resort and sit in Adirondack chairs watching the sunset; sit on your balcony as the night sounds fill your senses and tell you it's time to sleep.
> 
> In other words, a vacation here is time to reconnect with your family, your spouse, yourself. There are places to visit in and around HHI--tours, kayaking, fishing, crabbing (the last two you can do off the pier at the resort), and miniature golf. Day trips to Savannah or even Charleston. Riding bikes is huge in HHI as it's mostly flat, paved, and the trails run throughout the entire island including going under the main thoroughfare so that it's easy to bike over to the Beach House (1.5 miles away). If you have the ability to cook in your room, plenty of places to shop. Kroger has a huge store and is a 10-minute walk or 3-minute drive, and you don't even have to get on the main drag. If you wish to venture out a little, go to Barnacle Bill's (2 miles) or Bennie Hudson's fresh seafood (8 miles) to get lots of fresh, local options such as shrimp, red snapper, et. al.
> 
> As for restaurants, you have your choice of literally hundreds of places from seafood, to BBQ, to pizza, to burgers, to upscale dining in a casual atmosphere. There is something for everyone's tastes, and you'll get dozens of recommendations if you ever ask for people's favorites. Certainly, if you have someone who loves shopping, the Tanger Outlet malls are a mere 20 minutes away in Bluffton (you drive right by them on the way to HHI). Coligney Plaza is a cute little spot, and it's a 10-15 minute drive depending on traffic.
> 
> Any way you shape it, a vacation here in HHI means kicking off your shoes, taking a deep breath, and letting the concerns and trials of every day living melt away for a few days. Enjoy your visit!



I agree with EVERYTHING Sleepydog25 said.  We just spent 9 nights in Hilton Head, the last two at Disney’s resort.  It’s hard to compare the two accommodations though as we went from a 4BR/3BR, 5th row ocean home with a private pool and spa to a one bedroom one bathroom villa.  I’ve learned that though my kids (all boys) don’t mind sharing space - I kinda do now that they’ve grown!  



I was told at check in that the resort has been operating at near 100% occupancy since they’ve reopened - yet it never seemed crowded.  Disney enforced masks even outside; as far as the rest of Hilton Head most people only wore them in stores and restaurants.  Though we did also wear them in the area around and inside the HHI lighthouse in Sea Pines.  It’s not crowded this time of year so we’d often be the only ones on the bike path and people at the beach were more than 100 yards away.  We never felt unsafe.

I didn’t realize how few 1 bedrooms (and studios) there were and that increased my likelihood of a lodge room.  Yes, the balcony was huge but I’m not a fan of HA showers and we didn’t need the elevator.  I much would have preferred to be closer to Tide Me Over and the pool.  The resort was very clean but as others posted the refurb is definitely needed for updating in a couple years.







The main pool was cold.  Hubby overheard they had run out of propane for heating.  Hopefully they remedy that for y’all.  I’ve included the activity sheets.  It appears the nature programs are over for the season as they didn’t exist on the newer schedule.

The $75 offer with free $10 dining card can be done more than once.  We used it twice for $150 and got two $10 promo cards.  Be careful though as the free promo cards do expire in 45 days.  (The $75 merchandise one - includes food and ice cream in the shop - doesn’t have an expiration date). We used one at Tide Me Over and one at Surfmen’s Sandbar at the beach house.  The Mahi sandwich with sweet potato fries at Sandbar is one of the best things we ate all week. 

My son with food allergies only ate breakfast at the quick serve as we had plenty of leftover food from our house for him.  I was quite happy that the same protocol was followed with allergy menus, marked separately and in his case a different mix was definitely used for his waffles.







We will return - not sure when - but definitely one day!  Mickey waffles and Mickey ice cream without going all the way to Florida - yes please.


----------



## sleepydog25

ande2428 said:


> Wow - you should be in advertising.


Funny you should say that. In past lives (military briefer to VIPs, owner of a wine store, et. al.), I was often told something very similar, such as "you ought to be working for the chamber of commerce."   I do enjoy HHI!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

I also agree with sleepydog25.  HHI is an amazing place!  We much prefer it to WDW.  In fact, my DS24 and DS22 have told me they want to go to HHI every other year instead of WDW.  So our plans are to take the whole family every other year (will probably stay in a 2-BR and a studio rather than a GV to save points--would love to hear people's opinions on this) and then to go to WDW sporadically.  WDW has just gotten too expensive--and I'm even saying that after a 9.58% increase in HHI dues. Of course, DH and I will still go to HHI on the years we don't take the whole family, staying somewhere else since we now don't want to add on points. (Anyone stay in Captain's Quarters?)  We are seriously considering skipping WDW next year to go to HHI twice!


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> I also agree with sleepydog25.  HHI is an amazing place!  We much prefer it to WDW.  In fact, my DS24 and DS22 have told me they want to go to HHI every other year instead of WDW.  So our plans are to take the whole family every other year (will probably stay in a 2-BR and a studio rather than a GV to save points--would love to hear people's opinions on this) and then to go to WDW sporadically.  WDW has just gotten too expensive--and I'm even saying that after a 9.58% increase in HHI dues. Of course, DH and I will still go to HHI on the years we don't take the whole family, staying somewhere else since we now don't want to add on points. (Anyone stay in Captain's Quarters?)  We are seriously considering skipping WDW next year to go to HHI twice!


Isn't it strange how much more HHI feels like the old Disney vacations used to? As you say, it's gotten expensive and very complicated to vacation at the parks. The obvious advantage to the GVs is that everyone is together and you occupy a full space reducing the aspect of noisy neighbors. You run a slight risk of more noise with the 2BR/studio combo pack, but if you prefer a little more privacy that such an arrangement provides, then why not? And, yes, the point savings is significant. 

We've not stayed at Captain's Quarters, but we did stay in one of the Harbor Side condos--it was old and dated but had a great location near Scott's. The downside to a unit that close the Shelter Cove restaurant scene is that late night party goers can be annoying. Captain's Quarters is much farther out so I'm assuming wouldn't face that issue as much. We've also stayed in Palmetto Dunes (St. Andrews Common) and preferred that over Harbor Side. Nicer apartment, updated kitchen, and close to the beach. Overall, though, being at HHI anywhere is better than not being there.


----------



## exchanger

Disney HHI may have been one of our favorite vacations. I am surprised that they had so many activities going on during COVID. 

It sounds like the DVC resorts at WDW may not have activities going yet. I know this is off topic, but does anyone know?


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

sleepydog25 said:


> Isn't it strange how much more HHI feels like the old Disney vacations used to? As you say, it's gotten expensive and very complicated to vacation at the parks. The obvious advantage to the GVs is that everyone is together and you occupy a full space reducing the aspect of noisy neighbors. You run a slight risk of more noise with the 2BR/studio combo pack, but if you prefer a little more privacy that such an arrangement provides, then why not? And, yes, the point savings is significant.
> 
> We've not stayed at Captain's Quarters, but we did stay in one of the Harbor Side condos--it was old and dated but had a great location near Scott's. The downside to a unit that close the Shelter Cove restaurant scene is that late night party goers can be annoying. Captain's Quarters is much farther out so I'm assuming wouldn't face that issue as much. We've also stayed in Palmetto Dunes (St. Andrews Common) and preferred that over Harbor Side. Nicer apartment, updated kitchen, and close to the beach. Overall, though, being at HHI anywhere is better than not being there.


I definitely love how uncomplicated a HHI trip can be! 

I think we would love a GV (even though we like doing 3 studios at WDW), but it's so many more points!  We probably will need to add on some more just to go every other year, but we will have to add on double to get the GV.  We just aren't sure we want to do that since the dues increase.  Also, I'm always afraid they will change the point charts to lower the weekends and raise the weekdays.  We are a Sunday-Thursday family, so this would affect how many points we would need to add on.  Adding on 50 would give us 300 every other year.  Staying the first week of June or Fall Break would require 295 for a GV.  That would be totally disrupted with a point chart change, so we would probably need to look at adding on at least 60.  If we add on 30, we could get a 2-BR and a studio and still have 25 points leftover.  This would also allow for a 10% increase in weekday points. 

Yes, the noise issues at the Disney resort can be bothersome.  I can see how a GV would help with that.  (Actually now that I think about it, is there a problem with noise from the 2nd floor of a GV?  I know the master bedroom is right under one of the other bedrooms.)

I have looked at Harbourside.  The thing I think that bothers me the most about it is that the sidewalk is right in front of it.  We spend a lot of time on the balcony, and it seems there wouldn't be as much privacy there.  I also did wonder about the noise.  That's why Captain's Quarters looked appealing.  Nothing but marsh in front of the balcony (although I wish there were more shade trees), and it's more secluded from the restaurants and shops (but still close enough to enjoy).  We also like that the Disney resort is small.  Captain's Quarters is only two buildings, so that makes it more appealing to us.  I would love to hear from someone who has stayed there, but since it's so small, there's probably less people here on the disboards that have a first-hand experience.


----------



## n2mm

we stayed at HH for the first time in January.  We were in a room near the marina.  We’ve never stayed in the lodge, though requested it.  How is the lodge studios different than the other studios, balcony?.  I tried searching for pictures, with no luck.  I read a few pages, and apologize that I did not read all 36 pages.  My daughter and her family are staying here in a studio in June and I’m looking for the answer before she asks me.  Tks!


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> I definitely love how uncomplicated a HHI trip can be!
> 
> I think we would love a GV (even though we like doing 3 studios at WDW), but it's so many more points!  We probably will need to add on some more just to go every other year, but we will have to add on double to get the GV.  We just aren't sure we want to do that since the dues increase.  Also, I'm always afraid they will change the point charts to lower the weekends and raise the weekdays.  We are a Sunday-Thursday family, so this would affect how many points we would need to add on.  Adding on 50 would give us 300 every other year.  Staying the first week of June or Fall Break would require 295 for a GV.  That would be totally disrupted with a point chart change, so we would probably need to look at adding on at least 60.  If we add on 30, we could get a 2-BR and a studio and still have 25 points leftover.  This would also allow for a 10% increase in weekday points.
> 
> Yes, the noise issues at the Disney resort can be bothersome.  I can see how a GV would help with that.  (Actually now that I think about it, is there a problem with noise from the 2nd floor of a GV?  I know the master bedroom is right under one of the other bedrooms.)
> 
> I have looked at Harbourside.  The thing I think that bothers me the most about it is that the sidewalk is right in front of it.  We spend a lot of time on the balcony, and it seems there wouldn't be as much privacy there.  I also did wonder about the noise.  That's why Captain's Quarters looked appealing.  Nothing but marsh in front of the balcony (although I wish there were more shade trees), and it's more secluded from the restaurants and shops (but still close enough to enjoy).  We also like that the Disney resort is small.  Captain's Quarters is only two buildings, so that makes it more appealing to us.  I would love to hear from someone who has stayed there, but since it's so small, there's probably less people here on the disboards that have a first-hand experience.


It sounds as though buying the extra points for the 2BR/studio combo is the right way to go for you. Best of luck! As for Captain's Quarters, I have a good friend from my old stomping grounds who stays there each year, and she likes it a great deal for the reasons you suggest: quieter, still close to Shelter Cove restaurants, smaller, and the views are better. 



n2mm said:


> we stayed at HH for the first time in January.  We were in a room near the marina.  We’ve never stayed in the lodge, though requested it.  How is the lodge studios different than the other studios, balcony?.  I tried searching for pictures, with no luck.  I read a few pages, and apologize that I did not read all 36 pages.  My daughter and her family are staying here in a studio in June and I’m looking for the answer before she asks me.  Tks!


The studios in the Lodge (Bldgs 11/12) mostly look over the marsh and/or Broad Creek, though a few have somewhat obstructed views due to trees and Bldg 13 which sits just behind the main Lodge. It is also the only area that has an elevator if that's important to you.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

sleepydog25 said:


> It sounds as though buying the extra points for the 2BR/studio combo is the right way to go for you. Best of luck! As for Captain's Quarters, I have a good friend from my old stomping grounds who stays there each year, and she likes it a great deal for the reasons you suggest: quieter, still close to Shelter Cove restaurants, smaller, and the views are better.


Thanks for the information about Captain's Quarters!  I think this place will be ideal for my DH and me.  As far as our family trips at the Disney resort, I'm wondering if maybe just a 25 point add-on would work if we went every other year and then skipped a year at some point (leaving two years between trips).  Hmmm.  Guess I need to do some more figuring.

On a side note, if we can do a GV, how hard would it be to get one the first week of June without walking?  We have a June UY, so we wouldn't be able to start a walk until June 1.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> On a side note, if we can do a GV, how hard would it be to get one the first week of June without walking?  We have a June UY, so we wouldn't be able to start a walk until June 1.


Truthfully, I can't speak from experience re: walking a GV; however, I do know that it's one of the toughest gets as there are only 5 of them, and summer months are extremely popular. Perhaps someone else on here has attempted in the past and will comment.


----------



## siugoalie78

How difficult is it to get HHI reservations if your home resort is somewhere else? My family are currently not DVC members, but are strongly considering buying in. We have stayed at HHI a few times, as cash guests, and loved it. That said, it is exceedingly difficult to find availability ANY time paying cash. If we buy into DVC we don’t necessarily want HHI to be our home resort. If we buy somewhere else, is it realistic to expect to be able to stay at HHI from  time to time?


----------



## Simba's Mom

siugoalie78 said:


> How difficult is it to get HHI reservations if your home resort is somewhere else? My family are currently not DVC members, but are strongly considering buying in. We have stayed at HHI a few times, as cash guests, and loved it. That said, it is exceedingly difficult to find availability ANY time paying cash. If we buy into DVC we don’t necessarily want HHI to be our home resort. If we buy somewhere else, is it realistic to expect to be able to stay at HHI from  time to time?



If you want to stay at HHI during the summer or a holiday period, that 11 month window makes a big difference  But if you're thinking of off season, especially January or February, no problem!


----------



## ande2428

Hey all. Does anyone know which buildings include a 1 bedroom villa?


----------



## sleepydog25

ande2428 said:


> Hey all. Does anyone know which buildings include a 1 bedroom villa?


16 of the 21 one bedroom villas (with studio lock-offs) are in the main building. The other five are in buildings 16,18,19, 28, 30.


----------



## ande2428

sleepydog25 said:


> 16 of the 21 one bedroom villas (with studio lock-offs) are in the main building. The other five are in buildings 16,18,19, 28, 30.


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## smoof

Random question at 0100 in the morning...does HH have a business center?  My son will be virtual schooling during our visit.  We will have to print some things.  I could bring a printer, but I would really prefer not to.  I don’t want to have to go off property to do so either.  I know I could call, but while I was browsing the thread and thinking of it, I figured I would ask.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sleepydog25

smoof said:


> Random question at 0100 in the morning...does HH have a business center?  My son will be virtual schooling during our visit.  We will have to print some things.  I could bring a printer, but I would really prefer not to.  I don’t want to have to go off property to do so either.  I know I could call, but while I was browsing the thread and thinking of it, I figured I would ask.  Thanks in advance.


While the resort doesn't have an actual business center, they can offer you an email address to send whatever you need printed, and then you pick up the requested pages at the front desk. Just inquire about the email address when you check in.


----------



## glennbo123

smoof said:


> Random question at 0100 in the morning...does HH have a business center?  My son will be virtual schooling during our visit.  We will have to print some things.  I could bring a printer, but I would really prefer not to.  I don’t want to have to go off property to do so either.  I know I could call, but while I was browsing the thread and thinking of it, I figured I would ask.  Thanks in advance.



As of a couple of years ago, they did not.  My wife had some paperwork to handle for work and we ended up going to the local public library to print and make copies.


----------



## smoof

Thank you


----------



## smoof

Great, thank you!


----------



## suebeelin

Quick question- we have a studio for a week (2 adults, 2 children). Wanted to conserve points— still a recommended vacay?
If so, is there a building/view request that you would recommend?

And why disney HH vs another place (my friend is strongly suggesting sea pines?). Thx!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

suebeelin said:


> Quick question- we have a studio for a week (2 adults, 2 children). Wanted to conserve points— still a recommended vacay?
> If so, is there a building/view request that you would recommend?
> 
> And why disney HH vs another place (my friend is strongly suggesting sea pines?). Thx!!!


Regarding the studio, only you can answer whether it's worth it to stay in one with two kids for a week.  Seriously, if you're looking for the Disney experience, it definitely resonates throughout the resort, though in smaller ways: hidden Mickeys, theming, music, and the small mercantile is full of Disney merchandise. The CMs are the best you'll find anywhere, as well.  As for the view, request a marsh view. Nearly all the studios are in the main Live Oak Lodge building, and most have some sort of view of the marsh. As I posted a few notes above, there are only 21 studios, 16 of which are in the Lodge building. The other 5 are in buildings 16, 18, 19, 28, 30. I believe only the one in building 18 faces the marsh. In all of those extant locations, however, the studios sit beneath a GV, so you will have someone above you.

Why DHHIR? First, and most obvious, you have points which are a sunk cost. If you stay at Sea Pines, I'm assuming you'd have to pay out of pocket. Sea Pines is a lovely part of the island, no doubt, but I don't know much about the rentals there. Second, staying at DHHIR gives you access to the main resort and its pool, hot tub, gift shop, Tide Me Over (fresh Mickey waffles!), and a plethora of activities. You also can walk, bike, drive, or take the free Disney shuttle to the Beach House which sits right on the beach and has its own pool and small snack bar. You would not be able to enter the resort if you stay off property due to current COVID-19 restrictions. 

Hope this helps your thinking!


----------



## Travel60

Studio with 2 kids is going to depend on age of kids.  Little ones probably ok (although it probably means when they go to sleep everyone goes to sleep).  Teens....not so sure - that would be sort of like camping but indoors.


----------



## siugoalie78

We were supposed to be arriving there today. Unfortunately, my son broke his clavicle Monday, so we can’t go. I hope everyone there for Thanksgiving has an amazing time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

siugoalie78 said:


> We were supposed to be arriving there today. Unfortunately, my son broke his clavicle Monday, so we can’t go. I hope everyone there for Thanksgiving has an amazing time!


So sorry to read this.  I hope he heals perfectly, and you can plan another vacation.

We were to arrive next Tuesday and had to cancel because of travel restrictions.  We hope to return there in March.


----------



## siugoalie78

bobbiwoz said:


> So sorry to read this.  I hope he heals perfectly, and you can plan another vacation.
> 
> We were to arrive next Tuesday and had to cancel because of travel restrictions.  We hope to return there in March.


Thanks. The doc said he should be fine, just have to keep it immobilized for a while.


----------



## silmarg

I’m an SSR owner from NY and have no concrete Disney plans until the Covid situation improves. I have some points expiring in July and contemplating options.
One option I’m thinking about is to have my college daughter take some of her college friends for a weekend at HH (she goes to college at Univ of South Carolina).

Is there enough to do there for young adults?


----------



## Canigo

my two daughters 22 and 26 love going .They hit a lot of happy hour places that have people playing music .They want to go every year but then again I picking up the tab


----------



## smoof

For anyone interested or concerned.  Hilton Head Island (local government) has extended the mask mandate 60 days, as of 12/2/2020.


----------



## Simba's Mom

When we were at HHI last week, we were welcomed onto the Island by 2 flashing yellow lit signs in the median, reminding us to wear our masks "It's the Law"  Anyone who's noted the quaint, little unlit signs you usually see on HHI will be amazed  They take their mask mandate seriously!


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> When we were at HHI last week, we were welcomed onto the Island by 2 flashing yellow lit signs in the median, reminding us to wear our masks "It's the Law"  Anyone who's noted the quaint, little unlit signs you usually see on HHI will be amazed  They take their mask mandate seriously!


Yep, they've been there for many weeks and, by the looks of the continuing pandemic, will be there for many more weeks to come.


----------



## Raven01

Planning a trip next summer for 3 or 4 nights.  Planning 2 beach/pool days, but would like to do some sort of boat cruise/tour.

Seashells and dolphins are my goals - any recommendations for where to look for tour companies?

Also, are there beach chairs available for rent, and if so, anyone have the prices?

Finally, for those that bring their own chairs, do you take Disney transport to the beach or drive yourself?  I believe there is limited parking.  We are driving but have one 4 year old and one with extremely limited mobility (and a handicap pass), so I'm not sure how best to accommodate him.

Thanks!  Super excited to score a studio at the 7 month mark for this trip.  I booked a handicap accessible room specifically to get a studio with an elevator.


----------



## sleepydog25

Raven01 said:


> Planning a trip next summer for 3 or 4 nights.  Planning 2 beach/pool days, but would like to do some sort of boat cruise/tour.
> 
> Seashells and dolphins are my goals - any recommendations for where to look for tour companies?
> 
> Also, are there beach chairs available for rent, and if so, anyone have the prices?
> 
> Finally, for those that bring their own chairs, do you take Disney transport to the beach or drive yourself?  I believe there is limited parking.  We are driving but have one 4 year old and one with extremely limited mobility (and a handicap pass), so I'm not sure how best to accommodate him.
> 
> Thanks!  Super excited to score a studio at the 7 month mark for this trip.  I booked a handicap accessible room specifically to get a studio with an elevator.


Check with Outside Hilton Head for the dolphin tour. I believe others do them, as well, but they're a very reputable company. 

Disney does not rent chairs or umbrellas, but you can do so through the lifeguards who are on the beach in season. Unsure of the exact rates, but they're reasonable as I recall. They set them up for you, and all you do is show up and claim your chairs/umbrella. You can take your own chairs on the free Disney shuttle; however, there can be limited room, especially if we're still under pandemic policies which it looks like we will be at this point. Yes, parking is limited should you drive yourself, but if you get to the beach relatively early in the morning, you probably won't have an issue. Both pools (Big Dipper and Beach House) have handicap lift chairs for entry into the pool if needed. 

This resort is such a relaxing place; you don't get the rushing around, hectic feel one feels during most trips to WDW. Have fun on your trip! Oh, and others may chime in with better updates, but hopefully this reply will at least help a little.


----------



## Henwen88

Raven01 said:


> Planning a trip next summer for 3 or 4 nights.  Planning 2 beach/pool days, but would like to do some sort of boat cruise/tour.
> 
> Seashells and dolphins are my goals - any recommendations for where to look for tour companies?
> 
> Also, are there beach chairs available for rent, and if so, anyone have the prices?
> 
> Finally, for those that bring their own chairs, do you take Disney transport to the beach or drive yourself?  I believe there is limited parking.  We are driving but have one 4 year old and one with extremely limited mobility (and a handicap pass), so I'm not sure how best to accommodate him.
> 
> Thanks!  Super excited to score a studio at the 7 month mark for this trip.  I booked a handicap accessible room specifically to get a studio with an elevator.





sleepydog25 said:


> Check with Outside Hilton Head for the dolphin tour. I believe others do them, as well, but they're a very reputable company.



Second for the Outside Hilton Head tour!  It's right across the marina (just few minutes bike ride from the resort.  We did the Daufuskie Island tour (it's only accessible via boat) and saw dolphins, white pelicans, and the 2 lighthouses on the way.  It was a lovely tour.


----------



## smoof

Raven01 said:


> Planning a trip next summer for 3 or 4 nights.  Planning 2 beach/pool days, but would like to do some sort of boat cruise/tour.
> 
> Seashells and dolphins are my goals - any recommendations for where to look for tour companies?
> 
> Also, are there beach chairs available for rent, and if so, anyone have the prices?
> 
> Finally, for those that bring their own chairs, do you take Disney transport to the beach or drive yourself?  I believe there is limited parking.  We are driving but have one 4 year old and one with extremely limited mobility (and a handicap pass), so I'm not sure how best to accommodate him.
> 
> Thanks!  Super excited to score a studio at the 7 month mark for this trip.  I booked a handicap accessible room specifically to get a studio with an elevator.


Personally, I think I would drive to the Beach House, if I were you.  Parking is limited, but if you have a handicap placard, you should (hopefully) be able to find a spot.  FYI, not sure of the ability of your family member, but we did note, they have a sand wheelchair available.


----------



## sleepydog25

smoof said:


> Personally, I think I would drive to the Beach House, if I were you.  Parking is limited, but if you have a handicap placard, you should (hopefully) be able to find a spot.  FYI, not sure of the ability of your family member, but we did note, they have a sand wheelchair available.


That is true. There is a sand wheelchair (hard inner tube style wheels) inside the Beach House. Great point!


----------



## ande2428

Hey All!  Has anyone heard updates on what the resort has planned for New Years Eve and Day?


----------



## Peach026

My family and I are getting pretty desperate for an escape - I’m contemplating visiting HH in MARCH, in four months. I know it’ll be way too cold for the beach... but I read the pool is heated. Mid March when the kids have some time off school, they are 6 & 8. Are we absolutely insane? They love swimming but I’m worried even with the pool heated it’ll just be too cold. Would love feedback!


----------



## smoof

Peach026 said:


> My family and I are getting pretty desperate for an escape - I’m contemplating visiting HH in MARCH, in four months. I know it’ll be way too cold for the beach... but I read the pool is heated. Mid March when the kids have some time off school, they are 6 & 8. Are we absolutely insane? They love swimming but I’m worried even with the pool heated it’ll just be too cold. Would love feedback!



We just got back.  My son, 7, made it into the pool once.  He probably would have gone in more, if we let him.  I feel like March in Hilton Head should be nice, I would bet 70s, maybe even warmer.  The pool is heated.  I think it should be fine.  FYI the pool is closed under 50 degrees F, taking wind chill into account.  We walked on the beach a lot.  We did a number of the crafts and pool-side games.  We brought our bikes, although you could rent if you wanted.  We loved it, even in the cool December weather.  I vote go!


----------



## sleepydog25

Peach026 said:


> My family and I are getting pretty desperate for an escape - I’m contemplating visiting HH in MARCH, in four months. I know it’ll be way too cold for the beach... but I read the pool is heated. Mid March when the kids have some time off school, they are 6 & 8. Are we absolutely insane? They love swimming but I’m worried even with the pool heated it’ll just be too cold. Would love feedback!


March is a mixed bag, so there is no way of knowing if it will be warmer or cooler unlike, say, July, when you know it will be hot. As *smoof* says above, the pool is heated--supposedly to 84F--but if the ambient "feels like" temperature isn't at least 50F, then the Big Dipper Pool won't allow swimmers. Conversely, the pool at the Beach House would be available (it, too, is heated) since there are no lifeguards on duty there.

If you look at the average temperatures for March, you'll see that it's higher than the averages for Dec-Feb, so your odds are fairly good that the ambient temperature will be high enough to get in the pools. Again, those are averages, so particular dates in March are tough to predict. There are many other activities for kids to do, as well, so I wouldn't worry too much if there were a day or two when you couldn't get in the pool.

You may have already looked at availability, but I should add that HHI is a tough get starting around spring break through Labor Day. And it may be even harder now as occupancy rates here are hovering close to 100% as many DVC owners who don't want to head to WDW still want to experience a little bit of Disney in a fun area. Best of luck to you and with your decision!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Raven01 said:


> Planning a trip next summer for 3 or 4 nights.  Planning 2 beach/pool days, but would like to do some sort of boat cruise/tour.
> 
> Seashells and dolphins are my goals - any recommendations for where to look for tour companies?
> 
> ...


We did the Daufuski Island tour from the resort, and it was wonderful if you are interested at all in the history of the area.  We saw plenty of dolphins on the trip to and from that area.


----------



## ande2428

Peach026 said:


> My family and I are getting pretty desperate for an escape - I’m contemplating visiting HH in MARCH, in four months. I know it’ll be way too cold for the beach... but I read the pool is heated. Mid March when the kids have some time off school, they are 6 & 8. Are we absolutely insane? They love swimming but I’m worried even with the pool heated it’ll just be too cold. Would love feedback!


We were at Hilton Head last January and we were in the pool every day.  I doubt you will have any issues in March unless a freak winter storm hits.  We are going back this year for New Years and our suits are packed.


----------



## ande2428

Hello All - Any recommendations for pizza places near the resort?


----------



## Simba's Mom

ande2428 said:


> Hello All - Any recommendations for pizza places near the resort?



Guisseppi's pizza seems pretty popular  It's close to the resort, not far from Kroger   I can't say from personal experience how it is, we get this hypnotic "Must eat seafood" once we pass the bridge onto the island


----------



## ande2428

Simba's Mom said:


> Guisseppi's pizza seems pretty popular  It's close to the resort, not far from Kroger   I can't say from personal experience how it is, we get this hypnotic "Must eat seafood" once we pass the bridge onto the island


Thanks and I hear you!  We are looking to feed four teenager boys while the adults have date nights.


----------



## sleepydog25

Local Pie. It's 5-7 minutes from the resort--very fresh, can be delivered. Guiseppe's seemed a bit bland to us though many rave about it. Naturally, there are the chain pizza places if you're looking for quantity over quality.  Date nights are easy to have on HHI. Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> Guisseppi's pizza seems pretty popular  It's close to the resort, not far from Kroger   I can't say from personal experience how it is, we get this hypnotic "Must eat seafood" once we pass the bridge onto the island


We too!!


----------



## Judique

Peach026 said:


> My family and I are getting pretty desperate for an escape - I’m contemplating visiting HH in MARCH, in four months. I know it’ll be way too cold for the beach... but I read the pool is heated. Mid March when the kids have some time off school, they are 6 & 8. Are we absolutely insane? They love swimming but I’m worried even with the pool heated it’ll just be too cold. Would love feedback!



I was there for the mid March week this year, up until they closed.  It was an absolutely beautiful week, weather wise. That said, it can go either way as I've been there in March before and it rained every day and was cold.

So I'm booked for the same week in 2021, and I'm hoping for a repeat.

The bad news - March is pretty much completely booked except for a few weekend nights.  I booked a one bedroom and then decided I'd prefer a 2 bedroom and I haven't snagged it yet.  80 some days to go.  I could have gotten it when I booked 

Good luck and hope you find a cancelation!


----------



## ande2428

sleepydog25 said:


> Local Pie. It's 5-7 minutes from the resort--very fresh, can be delivered. Guiseppe's seemed a bit bland to us though many rave about it. Naturally, there are the chain pizza places if you're looking for quantity over quality.  Date nights are easy to have on HHI. Enjoy!


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Peach026

Judique said:


> I was there for the mid March week this year, up until they closed.  It was an absolutely beautiful week, weather wise. That said, it can go either way as I've been there in March before and it rained every day and was cold.
> 
> So I'm booked for the same week in 2021, and I'm hoping for a repeat.
> 
> The bad news - March is pretty much completely booked except for a few weekend nights.  I booked a one bedroom and then decided I'd prefer a 2 bedroom and I haven't snagged it yet.  80 some days to go.  I could have gotten it when I booked
> 
> Good luck and hope you find a cancelation!



I totally admit I didn't really look for availability yet! But we are pretty flexible anyways. We know we'd have to take the kids out of school so it its one week vs the other... who really cares! I'm thinking some people will be cancelling last minute, crossing my fingers you can get your 2 bedroom!


----------



## Peach026

smoof said:


> We just got back.  My son, 7, made it into the pool once.  He probably would have gone in more, if we let him.  I feel like March in Hilton Head should be nice, I would bet 70s, maybe even warmer.  The pool is heated.  I think it should be fine.  FYI the pool is closed under 50 degrees F, taking wind chill into account.  We walked on the beach a lot.  We did a number of the crafts and pool-side games.  We brought our bikes, although you could rent if you wanted.  We loved it, even in the cool December weather.  I vote go!



This sounds awesome! I'm glad you had such a lovely trip. My 8 year old is a big bike rider, maybe it'll be motivation for my 6 year old to finally get out of training wheels


----------



## Peach026

ande2428 said:


> We were at Hilton Head last January and we were in the pool every day.  I doubt you will have any issues in March unless a freak winter storm hits.  We are going back this year for New Years and our suits are packed.


I'm looking forward to hearing about your trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

March has booked up!  Wish I had more than 2 nights!


----------



## Cfabar1

Does anyone know why the hotel has such a limited availability? It seems to me they did not build enough hotel rooms.  Was another phase planned that were not developed?


----------



## ande2428

Cfabar1 said:


> Does anyone know why the hotel has such a limited availability? It seems to me they did not build enough hotel rooms.  Was another phase planned that were not developed?


My guess would be the lack of land they had to work with. I’m at the resort now and the surrounding area is very developed.


----------



## ande2428

For those who are coming in tomorrow for New Years!  The scavenger hunt last year was a blast.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Just booked a trip coming down Sunday!


----------



## ande2428

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Just booked a trip coming down Sunday!


Enjoy!  Getting rain here today but otherwise the weather has been awesome!  Yesterday it was in the 70s and sunny at the beach.


----------



## ande2428

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Just booked a trip coming down Sunday!


In case you want to plan activities....


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Has anyone done the beach nature walk?  It sounds like a fun family activity.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

ande2428 said:


> Enjoy!  Getting rain here today but otherwise the weather has been awesome!  Yesterday it was in the 70s and sunny at the beach.


Thank you!  We are hoping to be heading in as the rain moves out tomorrow.  I saw the flash flood warning there tonight.  Good night to stay in with some movies from the mercantile!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> March has booked up!  Wish I had more than 2 nights!


Now we have three nights!  Waitlisting another one!


----------



## ande2428

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Thank you!  We are hoping to be heading in as the rain moves out tomorrow.  I saw the flash flood warning there tonight.  Good night to stay in with some movies from the mercantile!


We actually played some Disney Board games and then went out for a nice dinner. Tomorrow it’s supposed to be nice and sunny so heading back to the beach for our last day here. Awesome trip and hope yours is as well!


----------



## ande2428

Deleting message


----------



## hayesdvc

Has anyone done any of the nature/conservation activities with Miss Cassie since these extras have been available again?

We love Miss Cassie !


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

hayesdvc said:


> Has anyone done any of the nature/conservation activities with Miss Cassie since these extras have been available again?
> 
> *We love Miss Cassie !*


We do, too!  She is awesome!  We didn't do a nature walk on our trip in October, but we saw her with another family giving a resort tour.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Thank you!  Definitely going to do the beach walk with such resounding reviews!  Some of the units have lights still strung up on their balconies- so fun and festive!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

PSA - The Hilton Head Social Bakery at Shelter Cove (wonderful bakery run by former Tavern in the green pastry chef < 5 minute walk) has seasonal hours and is closed Monday and Tuesday.  Plan accordingly for your eclair, tart, macaroon, quiche needs.


----------



## Livelovedance

Could someone tell me if there's currently any availability in a studio or one bedroom at HHI for August 5? I'll be attempting to make two different reservations tomorrow, but if HHI is already waitlist only I'd rather prioritize the other reservation first.


(edited to correct the date in question!)


----------



## BigEeyore

Livelovedance said:


> Could someone tell me if there's currently any availability in a studio or one bedroom at HHI for August 5? I'll be attempting to make two different reservations tomorrow, but if HHI is already waitlist only I'd rather prioritize the other reservation first.
> 
> 
> (edited to correct the date in question!)


There are a very limited number of one BR and studios at HHI to begin with, and you are looking at peak summertime which usually books up 11 months in advance, so it's a safe bet to say you would be waitlisting


----------



## MrsBooch

Hey all!!

We are at the 74 days to go mark - very much looking forward to this trip!

Last year, we had a March 21 trip booked and then the world shut down - Disney closed properties the day after and we had to cancel. Prior to that we have only been to HHI in August which is prime time season.

My question is - for the Week of March 20 - will the majority of things be open? Or will we still be in closed season - a lot of restaurants we love are closing now for the season - San Miguels etc. 
Do they typically open up by then?

Also anyone who has been recently - I know for the most part what is and is not still happening due to covid - but the cute little photo "booth" area in the main lodge - is that open?


----------



## ande2428

MrsBooch said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> We are at the 74 days to go mark - very much looking forward to this trip!
> 
> Last year, we had a March 21 trip booked and then the world shut down - Disney closed properties the day after and we had to cancel. Prior to that we have only been to HHI in August which is prime time season.
> 
> My question is - for the Week of March 20 - will the majority of things be open? Or will we still be in closed season - a lot of restaurants we love are closing now for the season - San Miguels etc.
> Do they typically open up by then?
> 
> Also anyone who has been recently - I know for the most part what is and is not still happening due to covid - but the cute little photo "booth" area in the main lodge - is that open?


We just got home yesterday and had an awesome trip. I’m not sure when restaurants open and close but we had no issues except our reservations for one got canceled as a dishwasher got Covid. The resort didn’t have any activities after 6:30 but the pool and store are open until 8:00. The little photo booth is unfortunately still closed. Let me know if I can answer any other questions.


----------



## MrsBooch

ande2428 said:


> We just got home yesterday and had an awesome trip. I’m not sure when restaurants open and close but we had no issues except our reservations for one got canceled as a dishwasher got Covid. The resort didn’t have any activities after 6:30 but the pool and store are open until 8:00. The little photo booth is unfortunately still closed. Let me know if I can answer any other questions.



Thank you so much! I'm so glad you had a good trip 

Do you remember if that little putting green in the kind of middle of the resort's interior is open? Are you able to rent game equipment like for shuffleboard or corn hole?

Also - I have every confidence in Disney and the CM's as far as management of the safety precautious and masks etc - we were in WDW during thanksgiving and felt very safe - but how is the surrounding town handling things? Did you feel that there was any mitigation done or is it just kind of left up to the person - wear a mask if you want to but you don't have to - that kind of thing. Just wondering how Hilton Head is handling it.


----------



## ande2428

MrsBooch said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so glad you had a good trip
> 
> Do you remember if that little putting green in the kind of middle of the resort's interior is open? Are you able to rent game equipment like for shuffleboard or corn hole?
> 
> Also - I have every confidence in Disney and the CM's as far as management of the safety precautious and masks etc - we were in WDW during thanksgiving and felt very safe - but how is the surrounding town handling things? Did you feel that there was any mitigation done or is it just kind of left up to the person - wear a mask if you want to but you don't have to - that kind of thing. Just wondering how Hilton Head is handling it.


No problem!  The ping pong tables were down and the pool table in the main lodge was closed but everything else appeared to be open. On site the cast members wore masks and enforced them as well which was great to see. When we were out and about I would say that 95% of people wore them too. The only time we didn’t feel safe was at dinner at WiseGuys steak house. The food and workers were AWESOME but the tables were too close together for our liking.  We wore masks unless eating or drinking. That being said we can’t wait to go back there once Covid is in the past. Hilton Head seems to be taking it seriously.


----------



## Livelovedance

BigEeyore said:


> There are a very limited number of one BR and studios at HHI to begin with, and you are looking at peak summertime which usually books up 11 months in advance, so it's a safe bet to say you would be waitlisting


I ended up prioritizing that reservation this morning, and got it!


----------



## kristenrice

ande2428 said:


> No problem!  The ping pong tables were down and the pool table in the main lodge was closed but everything else appeared to be open.


Oh no!  Not the ping pong tables!  My girls LIVED at the ping pong table on our last trip...way back in 2017!  We were supposed to go back in April 2020, but had to move it to April 2021 because of "the disease".  Now we are about 90 days out and can't wait.  I think the girls are more excited about going fishing so hopefully there are still plenty of off-shore/near-shore charters that are still operating.  We are really looking forward to a much-needed family vacation.


----------



## Simba's Mom

ande2428 said:


> Hilton Head seems to be taking it seriously.



Yes, you can be sure they must be taking it seriously  As we got on the island, we were met by two big flashing signs reminding us to wear our masks  Flashing signs on HHI (LOL)?  You KNOW it must be something serious!


----------



## ande2428

kristenrice said:


> Oh no!  Not the ping pong tables!  My girls LIVED at the ping pong table on our last trip...way back in 2017!  We were supposed to go back in April 2020, but had to move it to April 2021 because of "the disease".  Now we are about 90 days out and can't wait.  I think the girls are more excited about going fishing so hopefully there are still plenty of off-shore/near-shore charters that are still operating.  We are really looking forward to a much-needed family vacation.


They will have no problems fishing.  We saw people out just about every day trying to catch some.


----------



## vinmar4

Livelovedance said:


> I ended up prioritizing that reservation this morning, and got it!



I'm glad that you got your reservation!

I was able to get 5 days the first week of August!
Can't wait for our first!


----------



## Livelovedance

vinmar4 said:


> I'm glad that you got your reservation!
> 
> I was able to get 5 days the first week of August!
> Can't wait for our first!


That’s great, congratulations! 
It’ll be our first too; I’m cautiously optimistic that we’ll be able to make this trip happen! Enjoy!!!


----------



## vinmar4

Livelovedance said:


> That’s great, congratulations!
> It’ll be our first too; I’m cautiously optimistic that we’ll be able to make this trip happen! Enjoy!!!



Yes, I think that we are all thinking like that during these times. 
 But it's fun to plan and look forward to those happy times.
Have a great time!!


----------



## MrsBooch

Simba's Mom said:


> Yes, you can be sure they must be taking it seriously  As we got on the island, we were met by two big flashing signs reminding us to wear our masks  Flashing signs on HHI (LOL)?  You KNOW it must be something serious!



thats great to hear - thank you!


----------



## MrsBooch

vinmar4 said:


> But it's fun to plan and look forward to those happy times.



planning disney trips/dvc stays has been one of the few things to keep me going in some of the more shaky times this past year. 

It's psychologically helpful i think.


----------



## zumfelde

Does HHI resort have freezer storage for food you can use when you have to switch rooms.


----------



## vinmar4

MrsBooch said:


> planning disney trips/dvc stays has been one of the few things to keep me going in some of the more shaky times this past year.
> 
> It's psychologically helpful i think.



Totally agree with you !


----------



## StayAwake

I'm excited to be staying at Hilton Head for the first time at the end of March. I'll be flying in and landing around 11 am on a Sunday (assuming everything goes smoothly). I'm looking for recommendations for Sunday Brunch somewhere where I could make a reservation, so I can cancel it if I run into difficulties for some reason.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## ladyelizabeth

StayAwake said:


> I'm excited to be staying at Hilton Head for the first time at the end of March. I'll be flying in and landing around 11 am on a Sunday (assuming everything goes smoothly). I'm looking for recommendations for Sunday Brunch somewhere where I could make a reservation, so I can cancel it if I run into difficulties for some reason.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!



I like Ela's on the Water. It's within walking distance of the resort! http://www.elasgrille.com/menus


----------



## bobbiwoz

A 4th night wait list for our early March HHI trip came through today!  Looking forward to going.


----------



## Tinkaroo

I have searched back about 4 months in this thread, and can’t seem to find an answer to this question.  Are hammocks still available around the resort, or have those been temporarily removed?
We are hopefully headed to HHI for our annual trip in early March, and those are a favorite of the whole family!

I’m also not seeing specific mention, but I’m assuming that B’lou and Shadow are not currently out and about?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Tinkaroo said:


> I have searched back about 4 months in this thread, and can’t seem to find an answer to this question.  Are hammocks still available around the resort, or have those been temporarily removed?
> We are hopefully headed to HHI for our annual trip in early March, and those are a favorite of the whole family!
> 
> I’m also not seeing specific mention, but I’m assuming that B’lou and Shadow are not currently out and about? ❤



As of our trip this past September, hammocks were still out, Shadow was away on a 'fishing trip', and there were no scheduled events in the den or anything with B'lou.


----------



## Henwen88

hayesdvc said:


> Has anyone done any of the nature/conservation activities with Miss Cassie since these extras have been available again?
> 
> We love Miss Cassie !



Yes, she is doing the tours one family at a time due to covid.  We did the resort and beach tours in November - she was lovely and very knowledgable


----------



## sleepydog25

ladyelizabeth said:


> I like Ela's on the Water. It's within walking distance of the resort! http://www.elasgrille.com/menus


Ela's is one of our favorites, and as mentioned, merely a 7-8 minute walk from your room.


----------



## sleepydog25

Tinkaroo said:


> I have searched back about 4 months in this thread, and can’t seem to find an answer to this question.  Are hammocks still available around the resort, or have those been temporarily removed?
> We are hopefully headed to HHI for our annual trip in early March, and those are a favorite of the whole family!
> 
> I’m also not seeing specific mention, but I’m assuming that B’lou and Shadow are not currently out and about? ❤


The hammocks are absolutely available. As for B'lou and Shadow, as others have mentioned, they are still away on an extended fishing vacation. Enjoy your trip! Perhaps I'll run into you!


----------



## Christi0909

We will be there March 12-19 for our very first HHI visit and while I’m sad to read about the things that will be missing, this thread still has me very excited for our trip!


----------



## pinkle

We booked our first trip for September!!!!  I hope we can go.  We live in Canada and are currently still in lockdown.  Last year we canceled two WDW trips at the boardwalk    I am so excited to go.  I would appreciate any advice and suggestions on what we can do there


----------



## sleepydog25

pinkle said:


> We booked our first trip for September!!!!  I hope we can go.  We live in Canada and are currently still in lockdown.  Last year we canceled two WDW trips at the boardwalk    I am so excited to go.  I would appreciate any advice and suggestions on what we can do there


So much has been recommended in previous posts, but I'll summarize a few things: 
1) Rent bikes as there are miles upon miles upon miles of bike trails here, including trails leading to Disney's Beach House from the main resort. Can easily rent them at the Disney resort. 
2) Kayak tour, dolphin tour, fishing tour--you get the picture. The front desk will have suggestions of whom to contact. 
3) Crabbing from the pier at the main resort. Get supplies from the rec dept window at Big Dipper pool area. 
4) Yard games at the resort: bocci ball, horseshoes, corn hole, and more. The equipment is available through the rec dept window, too. (Note: some restrictions right now during Covid but most games still available).)
5) Obviously, hang out at the beach or go between the beach and the Beach House pool depending on your mood.
6) Take in historic Savannah (an hour's drive) or Charleston (2 hours). 
7) Relax on your balcony or at either pool and the hot tub at the main resort.
8) Eat some great low country cuisine at the numerous restaurants around the area. I'm sure many would be happy to make recommendations. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Simba's Mom

zumfelde said:


> Does HHI resort have freezer storage for food you can use when you have to switch rooms.



I believe they do  We've had to move rooms a few times, and they stored everything in a room right off Big Margie's  Den and I remember that there was a refrigerator/freezer in there


----------



## Raven01

Crabbing on the pier - can someone describe this?  Is it free?

We go in June and I want to give my DD4 a taste of things like this, but I’m not a fisherman  . This sounds like a fun activity but I need to figure out what I’m doing!


----------



## kent285

Does HHI allow DoorDash or Grubhub to make deliveries? If so how do they get through gate?


----------



## zumfelde

Simba's Mom said:


> I believe they do  We've had to move rooms a few times, and they stored everything in a room right off Big Margie's  Den and I remember that there was a refrigerator/freezer in there


Thank You


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

kent285 said:


> Does HHI allow DoorDash or Grubhub to make deliveries? If so how do they get through gate?


Yes!  Also, we used Shipt to have groceries delivered as well.


----------



## Lisa P.

Raven01 said:


> Crabbing on the pier - can someone describe this?  Is it free?


It used to be free (don't know for sure if it still is) and we'd just borrow the crab traps from equipment rentals and walk out onto the pier. SC allows crabbing (to harvest them) from October through May. You'll likely have more success in the beginning of the season, October/November/December, or the end of the season, April/May. Not 100% sure but I think they also still allow only catch-and-release between June and September. You'll have to ask when you're there in June.

Ask the CM to show you how to pick up or hold the crab once you catch it, so you don't get pinched. It's easy, you just bring your hand toward it from the BACK end of the crab and grasp the crab above and below the middle of its shell with your palm at the back end. Then while it's claws are waving, they can NOT reach your fingers.

If you'll want to keep/cook them, turn it over to see the underside, whether it's male ("Washington Monument") or female ("Capitol Building Dome"). You can only keep/cook crabs over 5 inches from side point to side point and never females that have an orange sponge full of tiny baby crabs.  To keep your catch alive and fresh, bring along a covered bucket or pot and fill it with water from the inlet there to hold them while you're still crabbing. Or just go crabbing for the fun and toss them all back into the water right away. 


Crabbing traps are usually simple metal rings with netting stretched across them and a fishing hook tied into the center of the net. The outer ring is attached to a long rope.

Tie the far end of the rope to the deck railing at the end of the pier. Attach a piece of bait to the hook and lower the baited net to the river floor. You may wait until you feel movement on a taut rope or periodically pull up the net quickly to check it or you may even be able to see a crab climb onto the flattened net to pick nibbles off the bait and then you pull it up quickly. Lift the net onto the deck and the kids can watch the crab scurry to the edge of the deck and fall back into the water or you can pick it up to see it better before tossing it back. Our kids (pre-teens at the time) LOVED this so much that we bought our own crabbing nets!

BTW, we've seen lots of different things used as crabbing bait... chicken necks, small shrimp, pizza crusts, steak meat/fat scraps... they're scavengers so they approach almost anything. It was funny that sometimes when we brought both crabbing nets and fishing poles to ocean breakwaters, we caught more eels in our crabbing nets and more crabs holding onto our fishing pole bait! 

But some of our most fun crabbing was definitely at the HHI resort.  Super activity with kids.


----------



## harmon54

Raven01 said:


> Crabbing on the pier - can someone describe this?  Is it free?
> 
> We go in June and I want to give my DD4 a taste of things like this, but I’m not a fisherman  . This sounds like a fun activity but I need to figure out what I’m doing!


Sooo crabbing in June - yep we did that.  I think it was $5 for the net which you keep and then $5 per bag of shrimp bait - that might be a little off but around that.  We also had someone give us some raw chicken which worked well.  And off they sent us - no instructions - no rules of whether we could keep them or not.  I wasn’t planning to cook them so we were just going to do it for fun.  So off we go and put the net in the water and catch crab pretty easy!  Now what!!! So we know how to hold them but their pinchers would just hold onto the net so we couldn’t get them out and then we pushed them a little with the net flat on the pier - well they moved off the net and scurried off the pier - once you see the pier you will understand the problem.  The best time to crab is when the tide is going out- so the little crabbies leapt to their deaths as they landed on the shells and rocks below instead of water - we should have just cooked them!  So bring a pair of tongs which are helpful and then you can successfully toss them back into the water!  But it was super fun!


----------



## DaveNan

I am hoping on taking my extended family to HHI next Sept (getting close to my 7 month booking window).  I have a couple of questions about the accommodations that I see conflicting videos online and the room layouts and description on the DVC site aren't clear/detailed about.
1.  In 2BR (dedicated) does the second bedroom have 2 queen beds or a queen bed and a sofa?  Most info points to 2 beds, but some of the more recent videos (after the most recent refurb) show and state otherwise.  They state all second bedrooms have a bed and a couch.  The DVC site states 2 Queen beds and the layout shows 2 queen beds. 
2.  Again on the dedicated 2BR, does the main/master bath have a shower in the "bathroom" in addition to a tub in the "sink area"?  All the videos seem to show that, but the layout on the DVC site shows that area as a closet, not a shower in the unit.
3.  It appears in 1BR, 2 BR, and GV the tub in the master bath area has been changed from a garden/jet tub to a free standing soaking tub.  Is that correct?


----------



## Simba's Mom

This relates to another bakery (Signe's) but you HH Social Bakery fans might want to take note.  Every year it's a tradition for DH to order Valentine's Cookies for me from Signe's so I get my little taste of Hilton Head at Thanksgiving.  Might be something to consider at Birthdays, Easter, special occasions, etc.  Or maybe something unique to the resort at the Mercantile.


----------



## Pens Fan

DaveNan said:


> I am hoping on taking my extended family to HHI next Sept (getting close to my 7 month booking window).  I have a couple of questions about the accommodations that I see conflicting videos online and the room layouts and description on the DVC site aren't clear/detailed about.
> 1.  In 2BR (dedicated) does the second bedroom have 2 queen beds or a queen bed and a sofa?  Most info points to 2 beds, but some of the more recent videos (after the most recent refurb) show and state otherwise.  They state all second bedrooms have a bed and a couch.  The DVC site states 2 Queen beds and the layout shows 2 queen beds.
> 2.  Again on the dedicated 2BR, does the main/master bath have a shower in the "bathroom" in addition to a tub in the "sink area"?  All the videos seem to show that, but the layout on the DVC site shows that area as a closet, not a shower in the unit.
> 3.  It appears in 1BR, 2 BR, and GV the tub in the master bath area has been changed from a garden/jet tub to a free standing soaking tub.  Is that correct?



We stayed at HHI for the first time in Sept in a dedicated 2BR.  The second BR had two queen beds - no sofa.   The master bath was made up of two rooms.   One had a double vanity and large whirlpool tub.  The other had the toilet, a small sink and a small shower.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

DaveNan said:


> I am hoping on taking my extended family to HHI next Sept (getting close to my 7 month booking window).  I have a couple of questions about the accommodations that I see conflicting videos online and the room layouts and description on the DVC site aren't clear/detailed about.
> 1.  In 2BR (dedicated) does the second bedroom have 2 queen beds or a queen bed and a sofa?  Most info points to 2 beds, but some of the more recent videos (after the most recent refurb) show and state otherwise.  They state all second bedrooms have a bed and a couch.  The DVC site states 2 Queen beds and the layout shows 2 queen beds.
> 2.  Again on the dedicated 2BR, does the main/master bath have a shower in the "bathroom" in addition to a tub in the "sink area"?  All the videos seem to show that, but the layout on the DVC site shows that area as a closet, not a shower in the unit.
> 3.  It appears in 1BR, 2 BR, and GV the tub in the master bath area has been changed from a garden/jet tub to a free standing soaking tub.  Is that correct?


Pens Fan gave correct information.  When you book a 2-BR at HHI, you will get a dedicated.  There are very few lock-off 2-BRs (21 to be exact), and they are used as studios and 1-BRs.  The dedicated 2-BRs have two queens in the 2nd bedroom.  

I just looked at what you were talking about with the "closet" in the bathroom on the DVC site.  You are right; it looks like a closet.  But it's actually a shower. 

The master has a whirlpool, not a soaking tub.


----------



## DaveNan

Thanks for the replies!  I'll let everyone know if I get my villas booked.


----------



## zackspal

Going in mid September. Other than possibility of a hurricane, what can we expect as far as restaurants, golf and general things to do
Thanks


----------



## Pens Fan

Well, we bit the bullet.  After our trip last Sept, I've been stalking the resale sites and we finally found the perfect HHI contract with our same Sept use year.  We made an offer, it was accepted and was sent for ROFR today.  

We are so excited!  I know there is a chance Disney might take it back in ROFR, but hopefully we will be owners by the fall.  The seller can't close until Oct, but that's ok with us.  We are looking forward to many years of vacations at HHI and having that 11 month widow for greater flexibility.  I honestly didn't expect to be doing this prior to that trip in Sept.  This resort is just so special.  It sucked us in, for sure   .


----------



## Pens Fan

zackspal said:


> Going in mid September. Other than possibility of a hurricane, what can we expect as far as restaurants, golf and general things to do
> Thanks



We were there in late Sept 2020 and everything seemed open to us.  It was our first trip to HHI, so I'm no expert, but considering we were there in the middle of Covid bizarro world we were pleasantly surprised at what was available.  The guys chartered a fishing boat one day and we had no problem finding many, many good restaurants to choose from.  We saw quite a few sightseeing boats leaving from Shelter Cove.  

Nothing seemed too crowded, though we did have several people tell us that particular Sept was more crowded than usual due to people pushing their summer trips to the fall because of Covid.  If that was a busy September I can't wait to see a "normal" one.  We thought it was a great time to visit.


----------



## Travel60

Welcome to the HH family! We've owned there since the beginning and love it. September is great at HHI because (in a normal year) families have gone back to school but the weather is still warm. You do have to be on hurricane watch.


----------



## sun_seekin

Another new HH owner here!  We passed ROFR last week and now we wait to close.  How difficult is it to get a grand villa at the 11-month mark?


----------



## Travel60

sun_seekin said:


> Another new HH owner here!  We passed ROFR last week and now we wait to close.  How difficult is it to get a grand villa at the 11-month mark?


I got one with no problem in 2018....great 3 gen family vacation. Just be on line when it opens 11 months out.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sun_seekin said:


> Another new HH owner here!  We passed ROFR last week and now we wait to close.  How difficult is it to get a grand villa at the 11-month mark?


Congratulations!  We love HHI!


----------



## kristenrice

sun_seekin said:


> Another new HH owner here!  We passed ROFR last week and now we wait to close.  How difficult is it to get a grand villa at the 11-month mark?


Welcome!

Although I will never book a GV with my little 50-pt contract, I will tell you that the resort has only (5) GV's available so the difficulty will depend on the time of year.  Summer (June-Aug), spring break, and Thanksgiving will probably be the most difficult times.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ok, it looks as if our HHI visit, February 27- March 2 will happen!  Looking forward to a Vacation.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Ok, it looks as if our HHI visit, February 27- March 2 will happen!  Looking forward to a Vacation.


So happy that you are getting to go! Enjoy!!


----------



## hhisc16

purchasing a 50 pt contract at hhi on resale for 75/pt from dvc store.
what do i need to know before our first trip this summer to dvc hhi?


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

hhisc16 said:


> purchasing a 50 pt contract at hhi on resale for 75/pt from dvc store.
> what do i need to know before our first trip this summer to dvc hhi?


Congratulations on your purchase!  
Do you already have the contract and made reservations?  If not, I don't think you will get anything this summer.  Everything is pretty much booked solid.  That usually happens at 7 months out.


----------



## hhisc16

We have a cash reservation for 2 bedroom villa on mothers day and fathers day. 
we plan on using points if available this year or if not plan for next summer with points


----------



## DaveNan

It is just now 7 months out and I was able to get 2 villas for a large family get together in Sept.  We got a GV and a 2BR!!!  Thanks for the info above.  We are looking forward to our stay!


----------



## bobbiwoz

They are celebrating 25 years!


----------



## SamR

Does anyone here know what days of the week Signals is open? I had read that they had gone to a reduced schedule for January and February. We're going to be at DHHIR March 5th-8th and I'm wondering which days (if any) Signals will be open.


----------



## Tinkaroo

bobbiwoz said:


> They are celebrating 25 years!
> View attachment 559493


Love this!  Is there any indication as to how long they’ll be celebrating? We check-in next Sunday - can’t wait!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

The last day I have activities for that includes celebration is March 6.


----------



## TiggerNut

Excited that we are visiting HHI for the first time in April and have a few questions. Does Disney provide towels for the beach? We also plan to cook a good amount of meals, are there plenty of kitchen amenities to prepare meals? And, any recomendation good breweries/micro breweries in the area or reasonable distance? We plan to go to Savannah one day which we know have some good places to visit.


----------



## hhisc16

bobbiwoz said:


> They are celebrating 25 years!
> View attachment 559493


I hope that this celebration continues into the summer!
Glad to see the resort celebrating 25 years!


----------



## zackspal

What are transportation options from savannah  airport to resort . Will not need a car while there


----------



## Judique

zackspal said:


> What are transportation options from savannah  airport to resort . Will not need a car while there



Maybe Uber or Lyft?  I'll be interested if someone comes up with something unique.

A quick google:
https://savannahairport.com/airport/ground-transportation/
A taxi to the Disney Resort - $85. plus tip


----------



## hayesdvc

Looking for best 2BR close to pool to request.

Are the only lock off 2 BRs in the Lodge?


----------



## Suz333

hayesdvc said:


> Looking for best 2BR close to pool to request.
> 
> Are the only lock off 2 BRs in the Lodge?



Buildings 23, 25, and 26 border the pool. We stayed in 23 once (my sister’s request), and we had a view of the balcony and hot tub. I can’t compare views, but building 23 would be the closest of the 3 to the main building, if that helps.

I’m glad there are people who like the pool view, because I never need that again! I’m a light sleeper and sometimes like to go to bed before 10pm, and the pool music interferes with that.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

hayesdvc said:


> Looking for best 2BR close to pool to request.
> 
> Are the only lock off 2 BRs in the Lodge?


I can't speak to the location of lock offs, but if I recall correctly, we were in a dedicated 2 BR on the top floor of building 25 once.  I remember sitting on the balcony and waving to the kids as they climbed the tower to go down the slide.  However, I believe the tower took up most of the view.  This past September, we stayed in a 1 BR in building 28, which was nice as well.  No pool views (or noise that I remember), but it's only a step away from one of the two lower paths going to the pool.


----------



## sleepydog25

SamR said:


> Does anyone here know what days of the week Signals is open? I had read that they had gone to a reduced schedule for January and February. We're going to be at DHHIR March 5th-8th and I'm wondering which days (if any) Signals will be open.


Signals closed for covid and has not technically re-opened. Surfmen's Sand Bar did close for a time (off season) but is now open every day from 11-3 with snacks and drinks only. On Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays, much of the menu from Signals is available to order from the bar, and the food will be brought to you. As I see the dates, this answer is a little late, but perhaps it will help others. 


hayesdvc said:


> Looking for best 2BR close to pool to request.


Buildings 23 and 26 have balconies that overlook the pool. Building 25 does, as well, but as noted above, the view is obscured by the slide. Those rooms will all deal with varying levels of noise depending on how crowded the pool is, but I can almost guarantee those rooms will be louder than most others at the resort.


----------



## jimmytammy

TiggerNut said:


> Excited that we are visiting HHI for the first time in April and have a few questions. Does Disney provide towels for the beach? We also plan to cook a good amount of meals, are there plenty of kitchen amenities to prepare meals? And, any recomendation good breweries/micro breweries in the area or reasonable distance? We plan to go to Savannah one day which we know have some good places to visit.


We just got home from a week long trip, our first, but definitely not our last, from there!  Disney does provide towels fr beach, but they are more like the normal shower towels, not big beach towels that you may be thinking of.  We cooked a few breakfasts in the room and found enough things to make a go of it.  Just call to housekeeping if you see you need something, they are prompt.  Hilton Head Brewery is the only one we found and we really liked it


----------



## aokeefe

Hello
Our 2nd trip to HH is next month. Can't wait! We didn't visit SeaPines last time and have it on our list. Is it one general area to park and walk around or is it much bigger than I am picturing? We plan on going late afternoon to shop and grab dinner. Any tips for a first-timer SeaPines visitor? Thanks!


----------



## Tinkaroo

We are checking out tomorrow morning, and have a couple of basketballs we bought for our boys’ use this week. If anyone currently at the resort would like to use them, please reply here, and we’d be happy to pass them on!

(FYI - although guests are welcome to use the bball court there at the resort, the usual basketballs aren’t there, and the rim was removed to keep groups from congregating. We found Chaplin Community Park not too far from the resort, though, and they have a great basketball court area.)


----------



## SamR

hayesdvc said:


> Are the only lock off 2 BRs in the Lodge?


There are 21 two-bedroom lock offs. 16 of them are in the Lodge, with the other 5 beneath the Grand Villas in buildings 16, 18, 19, 28, and 30.


----------



## SamR

sleepydog25 said:


> Signals closed for covid and has not technically re-opened. Surfmen's Sand Bar did close for a time (off season) but is now open every day from 11-3 with snacks and drinks only. On Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays, much of the menu from Signals is available to order from the bar, and the food will be brought to you. As I see the dates, this answer is a little late, but perhaps it will help others.


Thanks for the reply. We were there from March 5th through 8th, and we were at the Beach House on both the 6th and 7th. As you say, Surfmen's Sandbar was serving a substantial subset of the Signals menu on both days we were there. The menu we were provided at check-in said food is only available (Friday - Monday), so if you're there from Tuesday though Thursday, I guess you have to pack your own food in.

We asked a cast member if there was a forecast on when Signals would reopen, and she didn't know, but thought it might reopen sometime in (probably late) April.


----------



## DaveNan

hayesdvc said:


> Looking for best 2BR close to pool to request.
> 
> Are the only lock off 2 BRs in the Lodge?


Several others have answered the number of lock-offs and location.  I just want to point out it should be rare (almost never) that a lock-off 2BR unit is used as a 2BR.  There are 21 LO 2BR, 76 dedicated 2 BR and 0 dedicated studio and 1 BR.  So the only way to get a studio or 1 BR is to have part of the LO units reserved.  Since HHI does not have separate booking categories for dedicated and LO 2 BR, you can't book a LO units.  Since on almost all days the studios (and even 1 BR) are unavailable long before 2 BR, that means 21 studios (and 1BR) are reserved for basically every single night.  With 21 studios being booked, even if you request a LO 2BR, there is no way to fullfil that request, all 21 of the LO units have to used for the 21 reserved studios and 21 reserved 1 BR.  At HHI, if you book a 2BR, you should count on being in a dedicated 2BR, not a LO 2BR.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am hoping to reserve a lock off two bedroom HA for next year.  I own there,and cannot do the stairs.  I hope that will be possible.  The only way to guarantee the elevator access is to book HA.


----------



## hhisc16

bobbiwoz said:


> I am hoping to reserve a lock off two bedroom HA for next year.  I own there,and cannot do the stairs.  I hope that will be possible.  The only way to guarantee the elevator access is to book HA.


As a HHI owner, how difficult is it to book the studios for June/July?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Which is the French bakery that everyone seems to recommend?  Is it the social bakery?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Which is the French bakery that everyone seems to recommend?  Is it the social bakery?


That is the one we really liked.  It is right next door to Scott's.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

ABE4DISNEY said:


> That is the one we really liked.  It is right next door to Scott's.


Thanks!  We are here and found 2 bakeries on google and were wondering which one it was.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Thanks!  We are here and found 2 bakeries on google and were wondering which one it was.


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## DisneyHumbug

First time going to HH - is there a minimum height requirement for the pool slide?


----------



## Mouse511

Whoo hoo our waitlist came thru for next week !!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

hhisc16 said:


> As a HHI owner, how difficult is it to book the studios for June/July?


Well, since there are only 16 studios and summer is the peak season, it's smart to book right at 11 months out.

ETA: sleepydog25 is correct.  There are 21 studios, not 16.


----------



## sleepydog25

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Thanks!  We are here and found 2 bakeries on google and were wondering which one it was.


Yes, Hilton Head Social Bakery is the one right beside Scott's, and is perhaps the best bakery on the island, as well as the most expensive.


DisneyHumbug said:


> First time going to HH - is there a minimum height requirement for the pool slide?


I don't believe so--tons of small kids go on the slide.


hhisc16 said:


> As a HHI owner, how difficult is it to book the studios for June/July?


June and July are two of the busiest--if not THE busiest--times for HHI. If you want a 2BR, you likely won't have too much difficulty booking right at 11 months as those are the most numerous units--76 of them. Conversely, there are only 21 studios and 21 1BRs, so those book quickly.  Not only are the studios and 1BRs few in number, but they're also primarily located in Bldgs 11 and 12, thus the only rooms accessible via an elevator and making them even more popular. For the record, there are only 5 GVs, as well.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, Hilton Head Social Bakery is the one right beside Scott's, and is perhaps the best bakery on the island, *as well as the most expensive.*



Can attest to this...especially when you go every day of your vacation.


----------



## Raven01

I have seen a lot of recommendations for renting bikes.

I have a DD4 who rides with training wheels.  Do they have kids bikes with training wheels, or else a bike she can ride on with me?

Grandpa is disabled and cannot ride.  Anything handicapped accessible?

I really would like to rent bikes at least for me and DD but am not sure it will work.


----------



## delmar411

Raven01 said:


> I have seen a lot of recommendations for renting bikes.
> 
> I have a DD4 who rides with training wheels.  Do they have kids bikes with training wheels, or else a bike she can ride on with me?
> 
> Grandpa is disabled and cannot ride.  Anything handicapped accessible?
> 
> I really would like to rent bikes at least for me and DD but am not sure it will work.



They do not have kids bikes.  We also have a 4yr old and we just got back.  It was HUGE drama with him that he couldn't get a bike.  

Can you bring hers?  That way she could ride and everyone else could rent?  

There was also a bike rental place across the marina with what looked like a wide variety of bikes.  We just walked past it but maybe they would have something for her and possibly Gpa?


----------



## delmar411

hayesdvc said:


> Looking for best 2BR close to pool to request.
> 
> Are the only lock off 2 BRs in the Lodge?



 We had the top floor of 25, the one directly behind the pool slide.  Since the pool closed at 8 and it was chilly, the pool was not loud or busy.  It was really perfect for us.  I can imagine if the pool was open later than the youngest's bedtime, that would probably be an issue.  Or if you like a lot of privacy it might not be the room for you, the slide entry was literally a couple feet from the railing. LOL

But we could play the pool games from the balcony and the rec cast include you which was fun.  And we kept the door open most of the time to get the fresh air and the music from the pool.

Plus from the dining table, you can see all the way out to the end of the pier.


----------



## Mouse511

Hi - I am sure there is a logical answer, beside size, but why is the gift shop at HHI so lacking??  They could easily fit more products that would sell or expand it ?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - I am sure there is a logical answer, beside size, but why is the gift shop at HHI so lacking??  They could easily fit more products that would sell or expand it ?


I know they sell some new items, but one of the appeals for us is that we have found items that had long ago stopped being sold by Disney.  Some of our coolest finds were things (usually dolls or toys) that were no longer sold in the parks, online, or at Disney stores.  So, I think it depends what someone is looking for.  Merchandise does rotate (even within a few days of being there), so I guess it can be difficult to get the right mix of food, toiletries, DVC merchandise, beach items, clothing, and toys that appeal to everyone.  And, like I mentioned, sometimes shelf space may go to older items that have been sent there, almost like they are expected to be an outlet store, too.  I'm sure they could take suggestions if there is something you wish they sold!


----------



## hhisc16

Cast members at HHI are the best! 
We stayed on Saturday night in a studio in Live Oak Lodge.
Gift shop has an interesting mixture of beach, HHI, DVC, WDW, etc.
Food was great! (Dole whips, Mickey pretzel, beignets, etc.)


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - I am sure there is a logical answer, beside size, but why is the gift shop at HHI so lacking??  They could easily fit more products that would sell or expand it ?


I agree the Disney gift shop sucks at HH.


----------



## ande2428

hhisc16 said:


> As a HHI owner, how difficult is it to book the studios for June/July?


Hilton Head is so small and there are a very limited number of studio rooms I would book immediately.  Whenever we stay there we always book as early as they allow (we are not owners so 7 months) as it fills up so quickly.


----------



## Raven01

ande2428 said:


> Hilton Head is so small and there are a very limited number of studio rooms I would book immediately.  Whenever we stay there we always book as early as they allow (we are not owners so 7 months) as it fills up so quickly.



I own at AKL.  I stalked the websites for studios for June/July this year at HHI, as I wanted a beach trip.

Owners did not seem to have an issue, but they were snatched up fast at the 7 month mark.  I could not get a week after July 4 at all (a couple of days were gone before the 7 month window).  There were also days here and there that were already booked by owners and unavailable, so I couldn't walk it.  I ended up spotting a Thursday through Wednesday that was free and got it to walk my reservation over a few days to my desired days of the week (Sunday through Thursday).  It worked, but only because I had enough free points to do it.  Someone with 50 or 100 points may not have been able to make it work.


----------



## RKS03

Hi all, we‘re visiting HHI soon and I was wondering if there is any point in having a credit card on file.  Without the wristbands I wasn’t sure if you could charge food to the room, for example.


----------



## ande2428

.


----------



## ande2428

RKS03 said:


> Hi all, we‘re visiting HHI soon and I was wondering if there is any point in having a credit card on file.  Without the wristbands I wasn’t sure if you could charge food to the room, for example.


Yep - you will get a key to the world card that be used to open door and charge food and drinks to your credit card.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

RKS03 said:


> Hi all, we‘re visiting HHI soon and I was wondering if there is any point in having a credit card on file.  Without the wristbands I wasn’t sure if you could charge food to the room, for example.


We didn’t put one on file at HH.  I was going to but when I checked in, the cm asked do you just want to pay as you go as if that was the preferred method, so I said sure.  The only time you will pay for things there is for recreation activities, quick serve (with insanely limited hours ), and the small gift shop.  We used our credit card most for activities.  We bought goggles in the gift shop and a few cappuccinos at the quick serve.  That was it.


----------



## Mouse511

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I agree the Disney gift shop sucks at HH.


Right???  They could be taking so much more of my money if the gift shop had a better selection.....


----------



## harmon54

RKS03 said:


> Hi all, we‘re visiting HHI soon and I was wondering if there is any point in having a credit card on file.  Without the wristbands I wasn’t sure if you could charge food to the room, for example.


Yes you can use your room key to charge food to your room - we did this and then the night before checkout gave them a Disney gift card to pay it.  They had a regular credit card on file but you are able to use a gift card to pay in the end.


----------



## Dogwithahat

Just finished our first stay at HHI  eight nights in a two bedroom HA room from Mar 6-14. Just wanted to say thank you to all the people who posted advice on the local restaurants and things to do on the island. We had some absolutely wonderful meals there and only one that I wished we had not visited.  The ones we would go back to in a heartbeat- Giuseppi's Pizza and Pasta, Hilton Head Diner,  San Miguel Mexican,  Sea Shack, One Hot Mama's BBQ, and Skull Creek Boathouse. We also enjoyed our meals at The Pirate's House in Savannah and Fleet Landing in Charleston.  Our one bad experience was at Scott's Fish House right over the bridge from the resort.  There are so many great places to eat on HHI just don't waste your time at Scott's, bad service and bad food. There are a bunch of restaurants under the Serg group umbrella and everyone of them that we tried was a winner.  We hope to go back when life is back to normal.


----------



## Raven01

Does Doordash deliver, and do they have to come to the front of the resort?

I discovered on my last WDW trip I loved that option for dinner.  Is it an option at HHI?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

We had a great lunch at Scott's Fish Market just across the bridge today.

HHI Social Bakery (next door to Scott's) is closed on Mondays and Tuesdays right now, but open tomorrow (Wednesday). Looking forward to hitting there in the morning.

Having dinner at Poseidon tonight.  We enjoyed it a lot last time.  I'm confident it will be another great meal.

We popped down to the Harbour Town Lighthouse for a bit this afternoon.  Last time, we saw one small and one large gator out sunning themselves.  We saw one big gator again today, but this time we saw SEVEN small ones out!

I found 'Olu Mel (the Aulani turtle) hiding out at the resort and won a cute 'Olu Mel pinback button.  My niece loves him and we got her a bunch of stuff at the Poly last week.  She'll really like this cute button to go with those items.  If you're visiting HHI and spot him hiding somewhere, let a CM know to get this cute prize.


----------



## Mouse511

Grumpy - let us know how your dinner at Poseidon's went.... we are headed to HHI on Thursday and were debating on eating there or not.

Also, how is the covid safety protocols on the island ? Are people wearing masks and restaurants practicing social distancing ?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Mouse511 said:


> Grumpy - let us know how your dinner at Poseidon's went.... we are headed to HHI on Thursday and were debating on eating there or not.
> 
> Also, how is the covid safety protocols on the island ? Are people wearing masks and restaurants practicing social distancing ?


I'll report back after dinner.  I'm sure it will be great.  The food there was awesome in October.

In October, HHI had a mask mandate (portable traffic signs announced it as you drove in).  Those signs aren't up any more.  I saw a sign near the lighthouse stating that HHI required masks "in business establishments."  

Just walking around outdoors in town, we saw a lot of people not wearing masks, but social distancing was pretty good outside.  Inside shops, etc., people we saw are wearing masks. Even though some of the gift shops are very small, I didn't feel crowded by anyone.  YMMV.

We sat outside for lunch.  Tables at the restaurant were spaced out some, but perhaps a little closer than I've seen at some places.  That being said, we had a lot of empty tables around us, but if it's busier you might feel a little cramped at some restaurants.

Of course, on the DVC property, Disney still requires masks, even outdoors, except at the pool and when eating/drinking while stationary.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Great dinner at Poseidon.  My wife liked the She-Crab soup here (as well as the one she had at Scott's Fish Market for lunch) a lot.  She had the stuffed shrimp and I had the stuffed flounder.  Both tasted great.

We arrived around 8:15 and it was pretty busy.  We were told it would be a 45-minute wait for a table for two, but a table opened after 11 minutes.  Tables seemed a little more packed in than I've been used to seeing in the past months... definitely not all 6 feet apart, more like 3-4 feet in some spots.

Dinner there was a little pricey (around $100 for two of us), but we enjoyed the food a lot.

Lunch at Scott's Fish Market was a much simpler (and much less expensive) meal of fish tacos for me and a crab cake sandwich for my wife, but I think I enjoyed it as much.  I also noticed as we drove past Scott's Fish Market this evening that there was live music going on.  If I recall, the dinner menu at Scott's was on par with Poseidon price-wise.


----------



## delmar411

Grumpy by Birth said:


> In October, HHI had a mask mandate (portable traffic signs announced it as you drove in).  Those signs aren't up any more.  I saw a sign near the lighthouse stating that HHI required masks "in business establishments."



That is interesting about the signs as they were still there on friday the 19th when we left but masks were not actively enforced anywhere that I noticed and most people outdoors were not wearing masks even on Disney property. Indoors had more compliance, like at Krogers and small gift shops.


----------



## Simba's Mom

delmar411 said:


> most people outdoors were not wearing masks even on Disney property.



Wow!  That's really surprising!  My understanding was that Disney was very good about enforcing their mask mandate.  They certainly were when we were at HHI in November.


----------



## Mouse511

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Great dinner at Poseidon.  My wife liked the She-Crab soup here (as well as the one she had at Scott's Fish Market for lunch) a lot.  She had the stuffed shrimp and I had the stuffed flounder.  Both tasted great.
> 
> We arrived around 8:15 and it was pretty busy.  We were told it would be a 45-minute wait for a table for two, but a table opened after 11 minutes.  Tables seemed a little more packed in than I've been used to seeing in the past months... definitely not all 6 feet apart, more like 3-4 feet in some spots.
> 
> Dinner there was a little pricey (around $100 for two of us), but we enjoyed the food a lot.
> 
> Lunch at Scott's Fish Market was a much simpler (and much less expensive) meal of fish tacos for me and a crab cake sandwich for my wife, but I think I enjoyed it as much.  I also noticed as we drove past Scott's Fish Market this evening that there was live music going on.  If I recall, the dinner menu at Scott's was on par with Poseidon price-wise.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## RKS03

Hi all, does anyone know if they have swimmies at the pools and or beach? Trying to figure out if we need to pack ours.  Thanks!


----------



## RapunzelRN

RKS03 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if they have swimmies at the pools and or beach? Trying to figure out if we need to pack ours.  Thanks!


They have all different sizes of life vests!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were at HHI, February 27, March 2 and masks were everywhere at the resort, and for the most part, everywhere on the island.  There were signs stipulating masks along the main thoroughfare.

We were with friends and had a great early bird dinner at the Poseidon, outdoors!


----------



## Raven01

I’ve got a fancy camera and want to take shots of my DD4 this summer.  Any recs of locations close to the resort?  What about a sunrise or sunset photo?


----------



## badeacon

There is a place called sunset point at the resort.Great pictures with marsh and oak with Spanish moss. Any cast member can point you the way.


----------



## Raven01

What are the options to get from the main Lodge (Building 11) to the pool?

I booked a HA studio.  Grandpa has limited mobility (he broke his neck and has spinal fusion).  So I’m a little nervous about what appears to be a long walk.  Will he need a wheelchair to be pushed?  Or should we drive every time to the pool?

We usually use his rollinator, one of those walkers with a seat.  But he cannot do a long distance and certainly not on uneven paths.  Thoughts?


----------



## Judique

Raven01 said:


> I’ve got a fancy camera and want to take shots of my DD4 this summer.  Any recs of locations close to the resort?  What about a sunrise or sunset photo?



Sunrise pictures on the beach.  You can park right underneath the beach house before it opens to be closer to the beach.  There is a walkway with some blue surface - sorry I'm forgetting what to call this(maybe beach matting) that would possibly make it easy enough to use the rollator to get out to the sand.  There is also a beach wheelchair available - somewhere.  Probably locked up until the beach house opens at 8.  I spend most of my time at the beach house before 7-8am.  Also, it can be fairly bright before the sun actually rises and it can be foggy.

Walking to the pool from building 11 - it's pretty flat and mostly shaded.  The pool is gated so if you drove you would have to figure out the best parking spot to access the gate closest to parking,  and that isn't necessarily a paved path but I haven't followed it in a while.  I'd probably try the walk from the main building.  It's 5 minutes or less for this 68 year old, with 2 good legs.  So far.

Edit:  probably be a good idea for you to walk over and check out both options first.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Raven01 said:


> What are the options to get from the main Lodge (Building 11) to the pool?
> 
> I booked a HA studio.  Grandpa has limited mobility (he broke his neck and has spinal fusion).  So I’m a little nervous about what appears to be a long walk.  Will he need a wheelchair to be pushed?  Or should we drive every time to the pool?
> 
> We usually use his rollinator, one of those walkers with a seat.  But he cannot do a long distance and certainly not on uneven paths.  Thoughts?


I think the rollator with seat may be the best bet.  If you do have a wheelchair, bring it!   The parking doesn't particularly give good access to the pool.

Maybe driving to the beach house and using that pool will be easiest.  Sadly, HHI is not particularly HA friendly.  There’s an elevator to take you up to pool level in the beach house.


----------



## suebeelin

I feel horrible saying this, as there are so many proponents of DVC’s HHI, but I’m currently here and we are completely underwhelmed. Our friends are staying at Sea Pines, which is so much lovelier.

There’s a DVC for everyone and not all DVC is right for everyone. Suffice it to say, this is not the DVC for me.

For those who have never been, I’m hoping this post might help? Here are my issues:
1. The rooms are dated and tired. The pull out couch has rips all over it. The carpet on the floor is grungy and really gross. The bathroom is very dated. The room is not configured efficiently. There’s little to no counter space in the bathroom. There could have been more storage. It’s just an unattractive and ugly room.
2.The cast members are fine but nothing special. I don’t understand why I keep reading about how special and wonderful they are. They are no better nor worse than any DVC CM’s elsewhere. If anything, I get platitudes from the CM’s but no real solutions when there is a question or issue.
3. The activities are sparse and not appealing (making trinkets are not our thing). The pool trivia happens 3 times a day, similar to the BWV activities. They do not have as much as BWV- no movie nights in the lawn, no campfire or s’mores.
4. No food after 4pm, which is fine- just surprising.
5. There’s no real Disney “magic”- although they do serve dole whip, which is really the only highlight of the resort/hotel.

It’s not a self sufficient “resort”- HHI is the destination and DVC is in the middle of the island but there isn’t anything about the DVC resort that stands out IMO. We might as well stay anywhere on the island, and next time we shall rent at Sea Pines. I would have preferred a resort that is on the beach side (as opposed to the marsh side).

Please don’t attack me. I just want to provide a different perspective for those exploring this particular DVC so they know what to expect. Maybe if I had know the above, I would have rented at Sea Pines and left a premium week open for someone who would have loved to be here.

Anyway, going back to BWV and BLT in sept/oct, our home away from home. Thank you DVC for providing options and something different for everyone. We are unlikely to ever go back to this particular DVC. More for the HHI lovers!


----------



## SnowWitch

Does anyone have a recent activities flyer from HHI resort?


----------



## suebeelin

SnowWitch said:


> Does anyone have a recent activities flyer from HHI resort?


I’m here now. FYI.


----------



## Judique

suebeelin said:


> I feel horrible saying this, as there are so many proponents of DVC’s HHI, but I’m currently here and we are completely underwhelmed. Our friends are staying at Sea Pines, which is so much lovelier.
> 
> There’s a DVC for everyone and not all DVC is right for everyone. Suffice it to say, this is not the DVC for me.
> 
> For those who have never been, I’m hoping this post might help? Here are my issues:
> 1. The rooms are dated and tired. The pull out couch has rips all over it. The carpet on the floor is grungy and really gross. The bathroom is very dated. The room is not configured efficiently. There’s little to no counter space in the bathroom. There could have been more storage. It’s just an unattractive and ugly room.
> 2.The cast members are fine but nothing special. I don’t understand why I keep reading about how special and wonderful they are. They are no better nor worse than any DVC CM’s elsewhere. If anything, I get platitudes from the CM’s but no real solutions when there is a question or issue.
> 3. The activities are sparse and not appealing (making trinkets are not our thing). The pool trivia happens 3 times a day, similar to the BWV activities. They do not have as much as BWV- no movie nights in the lawn, no campfire or s’mores.
> 4. No food after 4pm, which is fine- just surprising.
> 5. There’s no real Disney “magic”- although they do serve dole whip, which is really the only highlight of the resort/hotel.
> 
> It’s not a self sufficient “resort”- HHI is the destination and DVC is in the middle of the island but there isn’t anything about the DVC resort that stands out IMO. We might as well stay anywhere on the island, and next time we shall rent at Sea Pines. I would have preferred a resort that is on the beach side (as opposed to the marsh side).
> 
> Please don’t attack me. I just want to provide a different perspective for those exploring this particular DVC so they know what to expect. Maybe if I had know the above, I would have rented at Sea Pines and left a premium week open for someone who would have loved to be here.
> 
> Anyway, going back to BWV and BLT in sept/oct, our home away from home. Thank you DVC for providing options and something different for everyone. We are unlikely to ever go back to this particular DVC. More for the HHI lovers!



Hilton Head is obviously not for everyone,  and much of what you say is true. The last rehab was an attempt to make the resort more modern, and some of it was 'okay' but,  it was themed to be a 1940ties fishing lodge - not a modern entity.  Of course that's no excuse for lack of amenities or comforts and I think the rehab missed that.

All that said,  I still love Hilton Head and here's hoping that your words will keep a room open for me!

I agree with the lack of counter space in the bathroom.  I was confused at first as I usually stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom,  and then I realized you were probably talking about the studio bathroom.  I always find the studios there just a little too gloomy, but they are fine as a 2nd bedroom when you have a living room to go to.  

I'll have to disagree about the cast members.  I think Hilton Head CM's go above and beyond.  I also frequent BWV and other resorts at WDW several times a year, and I've met many great CM's at both.  But, at HH, CM's take time to get to know you just a little more,  see you often if you are there for a week or so,  and it's not quite the same as being at a huge resort at WDW where nobody knows your name although they are always smiling and cheerful.  

I've been going there since 1997,  and not that much has changed.  Maybe some paint colors and a few faces.  My kids grew up going there on vacations and now my grandkids want to go to the 'green hotel'.  They had their 3rd visit earlier this month and love it.  They've also been to WDW a few times yet they asked to go to HH.  I always feel as if I'm at my home away from home when I'm there and I rarely notice any of the shortcomings such as food offerings.  The town itself has about 200 plus places to eat so we pick somewhere special during our visit,  but mostly have family time and do some cooking in our kitchen.  

The campfires and smores stopped last March, when everything closed down.  I think a lot of the more adult activities have been put on hold,  but hopefully all of those things will return soon.  The ride to the beach has never bothered me and I actually like leaving the sand at the beach house.  But,  a lot of people prefer beach front properties in beach towns, myself included.  It's just a different experience at Hilton Head, and not necessarily a one size fits all.


----------



## hhisc16

Judique said:


> Hilton Head is obviously not for everyone,  and much of what you say is true. The last rehab was an attempt to make the resort more modern, and some of it was 'okay' but,  it was themed to be a 1940ties fishing lodge - not a modern entity.  Of course that's no excuse for lack of amenities or comforts and I think the rehab missed that.
> 
> All that said,  I still love Hilton Head and here's hoping that your words will keep a room open for me!
> 
> I agree with the lack of counter space in the bathroom.  I was confused at first as I usually stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom,  and then I realized you were probably talking about the studio bathroom.  I always find the studios there just a little too gloomy, but they are fine as a 2nd bedroom when you have a living room to go to.
> 
> I'll have to disagree about the cast members.  I think Hilton Head CM's go above and beyond.  I also frequent BWV and other resorts at WDW several times a year, and I've met many great CM's at both.  But, at HH, CM's take time to get to know you just a little more,  see you often if you are there for a week or so,  and it's not quite the same as being at a huge resort at WDW where nobody knows your name although they are always smiling and cheerful.
> 
> I've been going there since 1997,  and not that much has changed.  Maybe some paint colors and a few faces.  My kids grew up going there on vacations and now my grandkids want to go to the 'green hotel'.  They had their 3rd visit earlier this month and love it.  They've also been to WDW a few times yet they asked to go to HH.  I always feel as if I'm at my home away from home when I'm there and I rarely notice any of the shortcomings such as food offerings.  The town itself has about 200 plus places to eat so we pick somewhere special during our visit,  but mostly have family time and do some cooking in our kitchen.
> 
> The campfires and smores stopped last March, when everything closed down.  I think a lot of the more adult activities have been put on hold,  but hopefully all of those things will return soon.  The ride to the beach has never bothered me and I actually like leaving the sand at the beach house.  But,  a lot of people prefer beach front properties in beach towns, myself included.  It's just a different experience at Hilton Head, and not necessarily a one size fits all.


What will the 2022 renovation at HHI include?
I ask since many on this page have seen previous renovations at DHHIR.


----------



## Judique

hhisc16 said:


> What will the 2022 renovation at HHI include?
> I ask since many on this page have seen previous renovations at DHHIR.



I'm sorry.  I'm the wrong person to ask.  I haven't kept up on when it will be renovated, mostly because I won't base time of visit or room request on it.

The one reno that I truly appreciated was putting hard surface flooring in the living area of the larger villas.  In general I dislike wall to wall carpets because they can get 'grungy', even with shampooing.  They softened it up with the fish carpet area rug,  which was a nice touch.

The items I miss in the villas are the little birdhouse and the colored dishes.  But it's my understanding that too many people 'liked' them.

I would like to see a more comfortable sofa and sleep chair.  I dislike the fabrics.

Full disclosure:  I was last there in March 2020.  This March, 2021, I didn't go and daughter used the week's reservation with my grandchildren.  So,  I'm not sure of changes in the last year.  Usually I get there about twice a year.  I'm already booked for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Simba's Mom

suebeelin said:


> I feel horrible saying this, as there are so many proponents of DVC’s HHI, but I’m currently here and we are completely underwhelmed. Our friends are staying at Sea Pines, which is so much lovelier.
> 
> There’s a DVC for everyone and not all DVC is right for everyone. Suffice it to say, this is not the DVC for me.
> 
> For those who have never been, I’m hoping this post might help? Here are my issues:
> 1. The rooms are dated and tired. The pull out couch has rips all over it. The carpet on the floor is grungy and really gross. The bathroom is very dated. The room is not configured efficiently. There’s little to no counter space in the bathroom. There could have been more storage. It’s just an unattractive and ugly room.
> 2.The cast members are fine but nothing special. I don’t understand why I keep reading about how special and wonderful they are. They are no better nor worse than any DVC CM’s elsewhere. If anything, I get platitudes from the CM’s but no real solutions when there is a question or issue.
> 3. The activities are sparse and not appealing (making trinkets are not our thing). The pool trivia happens 3 times a day, similar to the BWV activities. They do not have as much as BWV- no movie nights in the lawn, no campfire or s’mores.
> 4. No food after 4pm, which is fine- just surprising.
> 5. There’s no real Disney “magic”- although they do serve dole whip, which is really the only highlight of the resort/hotel.
> 
> It’s not a self sufficient “resort”- HHI is the destination and DVC is in the middle of the island but there isn’t anything about the DVC resort that stands out IMO. We might as well stay anywhere on the island, and next time we shall rent at Sea Pines. I would have preferred a resort that is on the beach side (as opposed to the marsh side).
> 
> Please don’t attack me. I just want to provide a different perspective for those exploring this particular DVC so they know what to expect. Maybe if I had know the above, I would have rented at Sea Pines and left a premium week open for someone who would have loved to be here.
> 
> Anyway, going back to BWV and BLT in sept/oct, our home away from home. Thank you DVC for providing options and something different for everyone. We are unlikely to ever go back to this particular DVC. More for the HHI lovers!



Don't worry about being underwhelmed-I'm probably one of the biggest DHHIR fans, yet I can't disagree with lots you say.
It's not for everyone.  "Tide Me Over" closing at 4:00?  They did when we were there, too, last November and when DH went there around 3:30, they only had 2 choices left.  And that couch-I definitely don't like it.  We feel like we're sliding off all the time.  I pray they're going to get rid of the couch when they refresh in 2022.  Want more counter space in the bathroom?  I'm afraid a 1 Bedroom is the only answer I know.


----------



## Christi0909

suebeelin said:


> I feel horrible saying this, as there are so many proponents of DVC’s HHI, but I’m currently here and we are completely underwhelmed. Our friends are staying at Sea Pines, which is so much lovelier.
> 
> There’s a DVC for everyone and not all DVC is right for everyone. Suffice it to say, this is not the DVC for me.
> 
> For those who have never been, I’m hoping this post might help? Here are my issues:
> 1. The rooms are dated and tired. The pull out couch has rips all over it. The carpet on the floor is grungy and really gross. The bathroom is very dated. The room is not configured efficiently. There’s little to no counter space in the bathroom. There could have been more storage. It’s just an unattractive and ugly room.
> 2.The cast members are fine but nothing special. I don’t understand why I keep reading about how special and wonderful they are. They are no better nor worse than any DVC CM’s elsewhere. If anything, I get platitudes from the CM’s but no real solutions when there is a question or issue.
> 3. The activities are sparse and not appealing (making trinkets are not our thing). The pool trivia happens 3 times a day, similar to the BWV activities. They do not have as much as BWV- no movie nights in the lawn, no campfire or s’mores.
> 4. No food after 4pm, which is fine- just surprising.
> 5. There’s no real Disney “magic”- although they do serve dole whip, which is really the only highlight of the resort/hotel.
> 
> It’s not a self sufficient “resort”- HHI is the destination and DVC is in the middle of the island but there isn’t anything about the DVC resort that stands out IMO. We might as well stay anywhere on the island, and next time we shall rent at Sea Pines. I would have preferred a resort that is on the beach side (as opposed to the marsh side).
> 
> Please don’t attack me. I just want to provide a different perspective for those exploring this particular DVC so they know what to expect. Maybe if I had know the above, I would have rented at Sea Pines and left a premium week open for someone who would have loved to be here.
> 
> Anyway, going back to BWV and BLT in sept/oct, our home away from home. Thank you DVC for providing options and something different for everyone. We are unlikely to ever go back to this particular DVC. More for the HHI lovers!


 
I agree with a lot of what you said (outdated rooms, tiny bathroom vanity—we were also in a studio), but luckily, my young girls were on the sleeper sofa and they had no complaints Not being able to eat dinner on property after 4 pm was also a bummer.
 However, we went over to Sea Pines, where we had also considered staying, and I was so glad we didn’t bc it was SO big and spread out and we would have had to drive or bike everywhere! Of course that works for some, but my youngest can’t ride a bike yet, so it’s something to consider. 
As for the cast members at DHHI, maybe we were just fortunate, but I felt like they went above and beyond every day of our trip! Truly so attentive and kind. I loved feeling a bit of Disney magic, even though it wasn’t a parks vacation. From the snacks, music, topiaries,etc. And I personally loved the pool games, even though they were honor system, I am highly competitive (and honest) and people were cheating with their cell phones, so we never ever won, but that’s another story 
We loved the activities they had on site and I would 100% stay there again in a heartbeat. Also, no other resort on HHI is going to play Disney music or play trivia games with me, so they win on account of that! (Can you tell I needed even a tiny Disney fix?) Totally not trying to invalidate your feelings, just trying to give examples as to how some things work for some and don’t for others!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Christi0909 said:


> ...
> As for the cast members at DHHI, maybe we were just fortunate, but I felt like they went above and beyond every day of our trip! Truly so attentive and kind.
> ...
> We loved the activities they had on site and I would 100% stay there again in a heartbeat. Also, no other resort on HHI is going to play Disney music or play trivia games with me, so they win on account of that! (Can you tell I needed even a tiny Disney fix?) Totally not trying to invalidate your feelings, just trying to give examples as to how some things work for some and don’t for others! ☺



I totally agree with what you are saying here!


----------



## DisneyHumbug

First time staying at HH next month.  Will be in a 1 BR - should I make a room request?  Grandsons are 4 1/2 and 18 months.  Only staying 2 nights.


----------



## RebelScum

hhisc16 said:


> As a HHI owner, how difficult is it to book the studios for June/July?


I don't own at HH and I was able to book a 2 bdr for 6 nights over 4th of July weekend at the 7 month window.  However, I suspect that I got a bit lucky on that.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyHumbug said:


> First time staying at HH next month.  Will be in a 1 BR - should I make a room request?  Grandsons are 4 1/2 and 18 months.  Only staying 2 nights.


I would definitely request access to an elevator if you think there will be a problem carrying equipment for the little ones.   No units at HH are on the ground floor.  The lowest ones are on the first floor, and the only elevator is in the main building.


----------



## sleepydog25

RebelScum said:


> I don't own at HH and I was able to book a 2 bdr for 6 nights over 4th of July weekend at the 7 month window.  However, I suspect that I got a bit lucky on that.


I would say you did! A day or two or even three isn't unusual, but an entire week is a great get! The 2BRs are the most plentiful type of room at HHI, by far, but getting six straight days at that time is a some kind of pixie dust. Congrats!



DisneyHumbug said:


> First time staying at HH next month.  Will be in a 1 BR - should I make a room request?  Grandsons are 4 1/2 and 18 months.  Only staying 2 nights.


You can always ask for a marsh view. As *bobbi *noted, there is elevator access but only at the main building where you check in. The far majority of the 1BRs are in that main building (11) or the attached building that shares the elevator (12). Only five other 1BRs exist throughout the rest of the resort. Should you get one of those five, they would be on the "first" floor; however, again as *bobbi *noted, there are no ground floors so the first floor is actually 11-12 steps up. Hope this helps your planning!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Are there any HA rooms on the top floors in those buildings that are connected to the elevator?  I’ll be booking a two bedroom HA for a Gals trip next year.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Are there any HA rooms on the top floors in those buildings that are connected to the elevator?  I’ll be booking a two bedroom HA for a Gals trip next year.


I'll have to check. I believe that the HA rooms are only on the first floor; however, I could be wrong. Technically, there are no 2BRs in Bldgs 11 or 12 (the elevator accessible buildings)--there are 1BRs and studios, and some of those connect to make a 2BR set up. I only mention this because *Luv* ran across this issue last week. Someone was insisting they had booked a straight 2BR in 11/12 and were upset they hadn't gotten "it." They had done it in years past, they claimed. Only, there is no such thing or category in 11/12. Just so you know.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll have to check. I believe that the HA rooms are only on the first floor; however, I could be wrong. Technically, there are no 2BRs in Bldgs 11 or 12 (the elevator accessible buildings)--there are 1BRs and studios, and some of those connect to make a 2BR set up. I only mention this because *Luv* ran across this issue last week. Someone was insisting they had booked a straight 2BR in 11/12 and were upset they hadn't gotten "it." They had done it in years past, they claimed. Only, there is no such thing or category in 11/12. Just so you know.


I think that's correct.  The only HA 2 Bedrooms that I'm aware of are in the main lodge, but on the first floor behind Big Murgie's Den.  They're actually a 1 Bedroom and studio, lockout, which are combined to make a 2 Bedroom.  I'd be curious if there are any others anywhere else.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks sleepydog25 and Simba’s Mom.  I was just curious.  I know the unit will be a lock off, that’s how they are listed in the reservation area.  Apparently the roll in type shower can be in the studio or in the one bedroom section.

As long as we have the elevator to access the room, we will be fine wherever the roll in type shower is.

Tomorrow is the day I can actually book the two bedroom for my friends and myself.  Then all we have to do is wait 11 months to get there!  

DH and I will be there in May. I don’t have to wait that long to enjoy that beautiful resort!


----------



## vinmar4

RebelScum said:


> I don't own at HH and I was able to book a 2 bdr for 6 nights over 4th of July weekend at the 7 month window.  However, I suspect that I got a bit lucky on that.



We don't own there either ,but were able to get 6 nights in a 2 bedroom the first week of August!
I had to wake up very early everyday but it worked.


----------



## lundve

RebelScum said:


> I don't own at HH and I was able to book a 2 bdr for 6 nights over 4th of July weekend at the 7 month window.  However, I suspect that I got a bit lucky on that.



Us too! We don’t own there either, but I got July 3-5th (4th of July weekend) in a 2 bedroom at exactly 7 months.  I could have booked a whole week at the time.  I knew there were the most of this size unit so I figured we might get lucky as opposed to trying a 1 bedroom again.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks sleepydog25 and Simba’s Mom.  I was just curious.  I know the unit will be a lock off, that’s how they are listed in the reservation area.  Apparently the roll in type shower can be in the studio or in the one bedroom section.
> 
> As long as we have the elevator to access the room, we will be fine wherever the roll in type shower is.
> 
> Tomorrow is the day I can actually book the two bedroom for my friends and myself.  Then all we have to do is wait 11 months to get there!
> 
> DH and I will be there in May. I don’t have to wait that long to enjoy that beautiful resort!


So, rooms 11, 12, 13, and 14 in both buildings 11 and 12 are HA. In room number lingo, that would be 1111, 1112, 1113, and 1114 in the main lodge, and 1211, 1212, 1213, and 1214 in the attached building that shares the elevator. All are on the first floor, with the ones in the main lodge being at the back of the building and you primarily access them through the lobby. The rooms in Bldg 12 are just down the outdoor corridor from the lobby.


----------



## RebelScum

Can anyone who has recently stayed at DHHIR let us know if the campfire activities and movies under the stars are currently happening?   Also, how are the onsite bicycles that Disney rents?  Do they rent kids bikes?


----------



## ande2428

DisneyHumbug said:


> First time staying at HH next month.  Will be in a 1 BR - should I make a room request?  Grandsons are 4 1/2 and 18 months.  Only staying 2 nights.


Since you are in a one bedroom odds are you will be at the main building.  You could request a marsh view which is what we had on our trip this past January and it was awesome.  Definitely bring a stroller for the little one as it's a little ways (not horrible at all) to the pool, store, and restaurant.  Cast members are beyond amazing!


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

RebelScum said:


> Can anyone who has recently stayed at DHHIR let us know if the campfire activities and movies under the stars are currently happening?   Also, how are the onsite bicycles that Disney rents?  Do they rent kids bikes?


No on campfire and movies.  Lots of people were renting bikes but we didn’t so I’m not sure about that.


----------



## RapunzelRN

we"reofftoneverland said:


> No on campfire and movies.  Lots of people were renting bikes but we didn’t so I’m not sure about that.


We’ve rented from the resort and thought they were not as good quality as the ones we rented from off site- cross island bikes I believe, also came with free delivery & pick up. Super convenient and bikes were well kept.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

RapunzelRN said:


> We’ve rented from the resort and thought they were not as good quality as the ones we rented from off site- cross island bikes I believe, also came with free delivery & pick up. Super convenient and bikes were well kept.


We noticed there was a bike rental place on the way to the beach house.  Not sure if that is the one you are talking about, but they seemed very popular too.  Saw lots of people with their bikes. Of course I cannot remember the name.  Sorry.


----------



## mort1331

So we know there are only 5 GV. Wonder how likely we are to get at 7months out for mid march 2021. We know its a little slower time.
Also any resonable priced golf,,ie. Under 100 on the island?
Thanks


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our last morning, sun over the condos across the inlet.


I will be back next March with girlfriends, and DH and I will be here in April.


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Our last morning, sun over the condos across the inlet.
> 
> View attachment 574192
> I will be back next March with girlfriends, and DH and I will be here in April.


Bobbi
Its a beautiful place for sure!  We were there in March for the 1st time and it won't be the last.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Bobbi
> Its a beautiful place for sure!  We were there in March for the 1st time and it won't be the last.


We missed seeing our Groupies CMs this time.


----------



## hhisc16

bobbiwoz said:


> Our last morning, sun over the condos across the inlet.
> 
> View attachment 574192
> I will be back next March with girlfriends, and DH and I will be here in April.


Maybe we should start a DHHIR owners thread, since I could not find one anywhere on here.
Can someone that has experience start one with the information listed like other resort owners thread?
(I am new owner)


----------



## sleepydog25

we"reofftoneverland said:


> We noticed there was a bike rental place on the way to the beach house.  Not sure if that is the one you are talking about, but they seemed very popular too.  Saw lots of people with their bikes. Of course I cannot remember the name.  Sorry.


Really, most of the bike rental places on HHI are good; otherwise, they'd go out of business as competition is stiff. The bike rental place in Palmetto Dunes (that's the area you go through on the way to the Beach House) is Hilton Head Outfitters. But, others get good reviews, too. I can't speak to the quality of the bikes vis-a-vis Disney's own, but the obvious plus with the on-site bikes is that if something happens to them, you can get immediate response. On the other hand, a negative is that you can't rent them until you show up. 



mort1331 said:


> So we know there are only 5 GV. Wonder how likely we are to get at 7months out for mid march 2021. We know its a little slower time.
> Also any resonable priced golf,,ie. Under 100 on the island?
> Thanks


Regardless of time, the GVs are a tough get since there are only five of them. Depending on the timing of "mid-March," you could be at the start of spring break for some areas. Still, it's worth the try! Many courses in mid-March will offer discounted rates, and if you're willing to go in the afternoon, most also offer lower rates. Though I don't play much currently, a quick search of courses should net you places where you can get in under $100. For example, the Shipyard Golf Club offers super twilight rates (2 p.m. or later) for $80. Others do the same.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> We missed seeing our Groupies CMs this time.


Me, too! Hopefully, on your next trips you will find them! 



jimmytammy said:


> Bobbi
> Its a beautiful place for sure!  We were there in March for the 1st time and it won't be the last.


The place definitely grows on you! 



hhisc16 said:


> Maybe we should start a DHHIR owners thread, since I could not find one anywhere on here.
> Can someone that has experience start one with the information listed like other resort owners thread?
> (I am new owner)


It's actually quite easy to start a new thread--same process as starting any new topic on the DIS. The information? Well, that does take a bit of research, but it doesn't have to be added all at once. The person who starts the thread controls what content it shows and can add to it at any time. Sounds like a good project for the right person!


----------



## skoi

Headed down over Thanksgiving. We usually go in early September and are looking forward to trying this new, cooler, time. Hopefully all four kids (two are adults and one lives on the west coast) will be able to join us. 

I'm sure people have been there over Thanksgiving before, so any advice on where to get a holiday dinner would be much appreciated. Probably to bring in to the  villa, if possible. We're a take out kind of family in the best of times. TIA


----------



## sleepydog25

skoi said:


> Headed down over Thanksgiving. We usually go in early September and are looking forward to trying this new, cooler, time. Hopefully all four kids (two are adults and one lives on the west coast) will be able to join us.
> 
> I'm sure people have been there over Thanksgiving before, so any advice on where to get a holiday dinner would be much appreciated. Probably to bring in to the  villa, if possible. We're a take out kind of family in the best of times. TIA


Kroger next to the resort, and I believe, Fresh Market (two minutes down the road) offer Thanksgiving meals fully prepared. I'm fairly certain there are other places, but those would be the two quickest options.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

skoi said:


> Headed down over Thanksgiving. We usually go in early September and are looking forward to trying this new, cooler, time. Hopefully all four kids (two are adults and one lives on the west coast) will be able to join us.
> 
> I'm sure people have been there over Thanksgiving before, so any advice on where to get a holiday dinner would be much appreciated. Probably to bring in to the  villa, if possible. We're a take out kind of family in the best of times. TIA


I've never been over Thanksgiving, but there is a Whole Foods in Shelter Cove where you can usually pre-order an entire Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just to whet your appetites, here are a couple of recent pics...


----------



## hhisc16

Just to let everyone know on this thread, I have started a DHHIR owners group for people to join if you are interested in discussing with other owners!
(It is under DVC Resorts)


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Just to whet your appetites, here are a couple of recent pics...


Super Pics!! Heading down tomorrow....just wondering how the gas situation is on the island?? Any info?? 

TIA!!!


----------



## skorpie

Here now and gas seems to be tight. Some stations already closed. We are due to leave tomorrow heading to VA and hope we can find enough gas to get us home! Currently have a full tank but a gas guzzler Highlander!


----------



## badeacon

skoi said:


> Headed down over Thanksgiving. We usually go in early September and are looking forward to trying this new, cooler, time. Hopefully all four kids (two are adults and one lives on the west coast) will be able to join us.
> 
> I'm sure people have been there over Thanksgiving before, so any advice on where to get a holiday dinner would be much appreciated. Probably to bring in to the  villa, if possible. We're a take out kind of family in the best of times. TIA


This probably won't help you but this brought back memories of our Thanksgivings at DVCHHI many years ago and the resort cooked deep fried turkeys at the beach house to pick up for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Simba's Mom

skoi said:


> Headed down over Thanksgiving. We usually go in early September and are looking forward to trying this new, cooler, time. Hopefully all four kids (two are adults and one lives on the west coast) will be able to join us.
> 
> I'm sure people have been there over Thanksgiving before, so any advice on where to get a holiday dinner would be much appreciated. Probably to bring in to the  villa, if possible. We're a take out kind of family in the best of times. TIA



We're VERY experienced Thanksgivingers.  We went "just once" in 2006, and we haven't missed a year since.  We get a "Love bird" dinner from Signe's Bakery.  It's made for 2 people, so it probably wouldn't "do" for your group.
Both Fresh Market (down to the right from the resort) and Kroger have pre-made dinners.  Also, I think Kenny B's and One Hot Mamma's (maybe) deliver them.  Start checking the local newspaper, the Island Packet about a month beforehand for advertisements.  Ahh, I remember the "good ole days" when the CMs would cook the turkeys in the center of the resort, and the resort itself offered a pre-made dinner.  Oh, the aromas!


----------



## skoi

Thanks all for the Thanksgiving advice. I was hoping Kenny B's would have something. Our kids love that place.


----------



## sleepydog25

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Super Pics!! Heading down tomorrow....just wondering how the gas situation is on the island?? Any info??
> 
> TIA!!!


Well, it depends on where you go and when. Obviously, later in the afternoon, stations tend to get busier and, yes, some stations might have tight supplies. The Kroger gas station near the resort had about half the nozzles covered yesterday. And some other stations near the resort had longer than normal lines. However, the stations in Bluffton were operating seemingly with few issues or crowding. We drove by several stations this afternoon and none were backed up. Prices were all $2.79 to $2.89 unless you're a club member of EnMarket, Parker's, et. al. Of course, things can change but there doesn't seem to be much panic here. Safe travels!


----------



## SnowWitch

Returning to this resort in the very near future. It has been probably 7-8 years since we have stayed here. Very fond memories. Have a few questions- has anyone ever done crabbing off the pier? If so, how much was the supply rental and how successful were you?

also does anyone have a recent activities flier that they would not mind sharing?

thanks!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here's the most current one, though another will be out shortly. I don't remember the exact cost of the crabbing, but I believe it's in the neighborhood of $15. . .and often successful.


----------



## hhisc16

SamR just got this response on 5/16 while checking in at DHHIR:
"I checked into Disney's HHI Resort this afternoon. At check-in, the cast member said, "I have some good news. Disney Corporate just called us to tell us that the change in mask policy at Disney World extends to us here. You do not have to wear a mask outside when on property."


----------



## hhisc16

I just want to let people know on this thread that I started a HHI Owners and Beach Lovers Group Thread under DVC Resorts for anyone interested!
I also added a South Carolina DVC Owners Group under Mousellaneous for any SC residents on this thread!
Just PM me or post on there so I can add you to the owner's list!


----------



## hayesdvc

I am needing to rent a wheelchair during an upcoming visit and possibly a wheelchair with the big wheels for the beach.

Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## sleepydog25

hayesdvc said:


> I am needing to rent a wheelchair during an upcoming visit and possibly a wheelchair with the big wheels for the beach.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> TIA


Unsure of where to rent either (both), but the Beach House does have a big balloon tire wheel chair available for use, though not rentable or reservable. However, it is infrequently used.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> Unsure of where to rent either (both), but the Beach House does have a big balloon tire wheel chair available for use, though not rentable or reservable. However, it is infrequently used.


And here it is!  When you first get in it and head to the beach, DH said it was extremely difficult to push.  However, once on the beach sand, it was a different story-so effortless.  So tell whoever's pushing not to be discouraged  by how it responds GETTING TO the beach.  I looked into renting a walker once, and would have used a pharmacy on Main Street-Burke's, I think.  Or maybe call the front desk.  
As far as usage of the beach chair, I also have never seen it in use except for the 2 times I used it that year.  The CM was super nice, almost as if I was doing them a favor by giving it some use!


----------



## aurora23

SnowWitch said:


> Returning to this resort in the very near future. It has been probably 7-8 years since we have stayed here. Very fond memories. Have a few questions- has anyone ever done crabbing off the pier? If so, how much was the supply rental and how successful were you?
> 
> also does anyone have a recent activities flier that they would not mind sharing?
> 
> thanks!!!





SnowWitch said:


> Returning to this resort in the very near future. It has been probably 7-8 years since we have stayed here. Very fond memories. Have a few questions- has anyone ever done crabbing off the pier? If so, how much was the supply rental and how successful were you?
> 
> also does anyone have a recent activities flier that they would not mind sharing?
> 
> thanks!!!



We went crabbing a few weeks ago. I believe it was a little over 2 dollars for about five frozen shrimp for bait and 5 dollars I think for the net. It might have been 10, but it was for sure not expensive. We got some great tips from someone who has experience crabbing which helped us catch a decent amount more than left to our own devices. Instead of using the shrimp Disney provides you may be better off bringing some chicken from the deli section of the grocery store or some lunch meat and tying it with string to the bottom of the net. The best time to crab is two hours before or two hours after high tide. With this kind lady’s advice and some chicken she kindly shared with us we caught quite a few crabs.


----------



## badeacon

aurora23 said:


> We went crabbing a few weeks ago. I believe it was a little over 2 dollars for about five frozen shrimp for bait and 5 dollars I think for the net. It might have been 10, but it was for sure not expensive. We got some great tips from someone who has experience crabbing which helped us catch a decent amount more than left to our own devices. Instead of using the shrimp Disney provides you may be better off bringing some chicken from the deli section of the grocery store or some lunch meat and tying it with string to the bottom of the net. The best time to crab is two hours before or two hours after high tide. With this kind lady’s advice and some chicken she kindly shared with us we caught quite a few crabs.


Did you boil, pick and eat them???


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

We have been to HHI many times, always in the summer or fall. We are thinking of going next spring break which is the first week of April. Can anyone who suffers from seasonal allergies tell me how bad their allergies are that time of year? My allergies here in KY usually don’t hit until the end of April and are usually over by now, but I’m having a really rough day today. I’m allergic to tree pollen, grass pollen, and ragweed. I just don’t want to get there next April and be miserable!


----------



## aurora23

badeacon said:


> Did you boil, pick and eat them???



We did strictly catch and release. We are city people and had no idea what we were doing until the kind lady who had grown up in the area stepped in to show us how to catch them. The kids had a blast and so did we. The crabs we caught were also likely too small to eat. There were two likely reasons for this. There was a commercial fisherman who set a trap not far from the pier which likely caught the bigger crabs. It was also early in the season (May) so the younger crabs had not grown yet. Definitely a fun and inexpensive activity. Depending on your skill and when you go you could definitely catch your own dinner.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> And here it is!  When you first get in it and head to the beach, DH said it was extremely difficult to push.  However, once on the beach sand, it was a different story-so effortless.  So tell whoever's pushing not to be discouraged  by how it responds GETTING TO the beach.  I looked into renting a walker once, and would have used a pharmacy on Main Street-Burke's, I think.  Or maybe call the front desk.
> As far as usage of the beach chair, I also have never seen it in use except for the 2 times I used it that year.  The CM was super nice, almost as if I was doing them a favor by giving it some use!


The beach chair was switched out for a newer model with yellow tires a few months ago. Still easy to maneuver on the beach.


----------



## GirlfromTN

I am excited to visit HH for the first time for next New Years. Any info on recent (but pre-covid) activities that may happen on NYE?


----------



## Gatorvet

we"reofftoneverland said:


> We noticed there was a bike rental place on the way to the beach house.  Not sure if that is the one you are talking about, but they seemed very popular too.  Saw lots of people with their bikes. Of course I cannot remember the name.  Sorry.


How much does Disney currently charge for a week?  I have looked at several  other places and they seem to be about $40 +/- for a week.  With six of us, price makes a difference and I am probably more comfortable having something reserved versus getting there and not enough bikes available.  Also, does anyone rent road bikes as opposed to beach cruisers?  The family would like the cruisers, but I will be preparing for a century ride and would like to be able to really get on the roads and ride if possible.

Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## sleepydog25

Gatorvet said:


> How much does Disney currently charge for a week?  I have looked at several  other places and they seem to be about $40 +/- for a week.  With six of us, price makes a difference and I am probably more comfortable having something reserved versus getting there and not enough bikes available.  Also, does anyone rent road bikes as opposed to beach cruisers?  The family would like the cruisers, but I will be preparing for a century ride and would like to be able to really get on the roads and ride if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> Laurie


Disney's pricing is roughly the same, though I don't believe they have road bikes. Plus, if you want to be assured a bike, then you might want to look beyond Disney. As for "really get(ting) on the roads," just be aware that during peak season especially, riding on anything but the bike paths isn't recommended. Of course, the 100+ miles of bike trails on HHI are shared by cyclists of all skill levels. If you get out early in the morning or late in the evening, your odds of having a relatively "quiet" ride will be better.


----------



## hayesdvc

Can anyone let me know how many steps from the ground there are to get into a 2BR when it is not in the Live Oak Lodge?


----------



## sleepydog25

hayesdvc said:


> Can anyone let me know how many steps from the ground there are to get into a 2BR when it is not in the Live Oak Lodge?


First floor: depending on the building, anywhere from 11-14.
Second floor: depending on the building, anywhere from 29-32.


----------



## hayesdvc

Is there a link that shows what room types are in each building?


----------



## sleepydog25

hayesdvc said:


> Is there a link that shows what room types are in each building?


The main lodge building (11) and the conjoined building (12) house only 1BRs and studios.  That leave buildings 13-31. Of those, only buildings 16, 18, 19, 28, and 30 have a Grand Villa in them. Also in those buildings are one extra 1BR and one extra studio, as well as four 2BRs and the GV. In total, there are 76 2BRs, 21 1BRs, 21 studios, and 5 GVs. So, the only 1BRs and studios are in buildings 11, 12, 16, 18, 19, 28, and 30. All else is 2BRs.


----------



## RebelScum

looking for a pic of the updated menus from Signals and Tide me over and activities sheets... anyone at HHI now that can post for me? Also, movies happening yet?  Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

RebelScum said:


> looking for a pic of the updated menus from Signals and Tide me over and activities sheets... anyone at HHI now that can post for me? Also, movies happening yet?  Thanks!


Can't help with the menus, but this was the most recent Activities sheet.


----------



## RebelScum

sleepydog25 said:


> Can't help with the menus, but this was the most recent Activities sheet.
> View attachment 581462
> 
> View attachment 581464


THANK YOU!


----------



## sleepydog25

When is your trip? I can try to get a shot of the TMO menu in the next couple of days. Oh, and currently there are no movies nor campfires at the resort.


----------



## RebelScum

We have a couple of weeks (arrive 7/3), so plenty of time.  If you could post it, that would be great.  Thank you again!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here's the most recent activities sheet for the coming week. I'll see what I can do re: the menu! Glad to help!


----------



## woodleygrrl

Just back from 4 nights at our very first visit to HHI.  Loved the resort, loved the room, but Hilton Head?  Y'all need to be ready for the CROWDS.

I haven't been to HHI since I was a kid in the 80's, so I have virtually no memory of the place.  We checked in Wednesday and the room was available.  Decided to drive over to the beach house since it was later in the afternoon (around 2 or so) so I thought I would spend some time at the pool.  I was lucky to get a seat!  The whole time we were there, virtually every seat was taken at the pool.  Cast members were doing a good job of policing the people leaving towels on chairs and then leaving the pool area to try and reserve seats for later.  I really appreciated that.  

The next day we went to the beach and again, we were lucky to get some chairs and umbrellas to rent!  The cast member said that they are running out of chairs every day by 10am.  I did notice that most people were bringing all their own stuff to the beach (chairs, tents, etc...) if you are driving there, you may want to consider doing that.  The beach was insanely crowded. Think summer at WDW crowded.  It was really hard to social distance if you want to do that.  NOBODY and I mean NOBODY wears a mask in HHI.  I get that there is a low risk when you are outside at the beach.  But in no restaurant, grocery store, shop, anywhere were people wearing masks with the exception of my family and I.  If this is an issue for you, you may want to rethink your trip.

This leads me to restaurants.  If you want to eat out know a couple of things 1) if you think eating early is going to help you get a table, you are wrong.  Restaurants start filling up at 4pm.  parking at the popular spots is really difficult.  Be prepared to wait. 2) There is no mask wearing or social distancing at any restaurant anywhere.  if this is a concern for you, then you should not try to eat out. 3) if you can get a reservation do it.  Places like Hudson's do not take them, as many of the popular places do not, so be prepared to wait upwards of 2 hours with no shade. However, places like Skull Creek, Black Marlin, Crazy Crab all take reservations.  Get them now so you can get a seat.

Traffic is insane as well.  Give yourself ample time to get from one place to another.  Basically I would double the time you think you need to drive a couple of miles.  You are gonna need it.

Finally, if you are gonna drive over to the beach house, know that the parking lot will be full by 11am, sometimes even earlier.  Make sure that you plan accordingly or just take the shuttle.

I ALMOST FORGOT!!!  Two days in a row we had to get out of the ocean because of SHARKS!  SHARKS YALL.  I am glad that they are policing it from the shore but holy moly!!   

Jennifer


----------



## badeacon

We were there last week and agree with you about the crowds. Much more crowded than in previous years. We have owned at HHI since 1996. but had not been since 2017.
We only ate out 1 day but as you said we thought 4:30 would be early and beat the crowds but Poseidon was packed. Had 45 minute wait stated at first but was called in 25 minutes.
As far as the beach, although crowded was easily able to stay 6 feet from others.
One of the days that had to get out of ocean because of sharks, you could see a lot of pelicans and ospreys feeding just over the breakers earlier, so then the sharks came and my daughter and husband saw a fin thrashing through the water and fish jumping away. They knew it was not a dolphin fin.


----------



## sleepydog25

RebelScum said:


> We have a couple of weeks (arrive 7/3), so plenty of time.  If you could post it, that would be great.  Thank you again!!!


Sorry for the poor quality, but I hope you can make sense of these. And they also offer beignets at breakfast; of course, they're not true beignets but...


----------



## sleepydog25

woodleygrrl said:


> Just back from 4 nights at our very first visit to HHI.  Loved the resort, loved the room, but Hilton Head?  Y'all need to be ready for the CROWDS.
> 
> I haven't been to HHI since I was a kid in the 80's, so I have virtually no memory of the place.  We checked in Wednesday and the room was available.  Decided to drive over to the beach house since it was later in the afternoon (around 2 or so) so I thought I would spend some time at the pool.  I was lucky to get a seat!  The whole time we were there, virtually every seat was taken at the pool.  Cast members were doing a good job of policing the people leaving towels on chairs and then leaving the pool area to try and reserve seats for later.  I really appreciated that.
> 
> The next day we went to the beach and again, we were lucky to get some chairs and umbrellas to rent!  The cast member said that they are running out of chairs every day by 10am.  I did notice that most people were bringing all their own stuff to the beach (chairs, tents, etc...) if you are driving there, you may want to consider doing that.  The beach was insanely crowded. Think summer at WDW crowded.  It was really hard to social distance if you want to do that.  NOBODY and I mean NOBODY wears a mask in HHI.  I get that there is a low risk when you are outside at the beach.  But in no restaurant, grocery store, shop, anywhere were people wearing masks with the exception of my family and I.  If this is an issue for you, you may want to rethink your trip.
> 
> This leads me to restaurants.  If you want to eat out know a couple of things 1) if you think eating early is going to help you get a table, you are wrong.  Restaurants start filling up at 4pm.  parking at the popular spots is really difficult.  Be prepared to wait. 2) There is no mask wearing or social distancing at any restaurant anywhere.  if this is a concern for you, then you should not try to eat out. 3) if you can get a reservation do it.  Places like Hudson's do not take them, as many of the popular places do not, so be prepared to wait upwards of 2 hours with no shade. However, places like Skull Creek, Black Marlin, Crazy Crab all take reservations.  Get them now so you can get a seat.
> 
> Traffic is insane as well.  Give yourself ample time to get from one place to another.  Basically I would double the time you think you need to drive a couple of miles.  You are gonna need it.
> 
> Finally, if you are gonna drive over to the beach house, know that the parking lot will be full by 11am, sometimes even earlier.  Make sure that you plan accordingly or just take the shuttle.
> 
> I ALMOST FORGOT!!!  Two days in a row we had to get out of the ocean because of SHARKS!  SHARKS YALL.  I am glad that they are policing it from the shore but holy moly!!
> 
> Jennifer


Yes, can't argue with any of this. We prefer to eat outside as it's much easier to socially distance plus the circulation is obviously better. A couple of notes. Our favorite spot is Fishcamp on Broad Creek, and they do take reservations and have a lot of outdoor seating. Second, while most of HHI opts to not mask up, many places still have their employees do so. Absolutely, this currently includes all CMs at DHHIR. Also keep in mind, that places like grocery stores, restaurants, et. al., are all trying to hire people back with limited success, so expect that some of the waiting times at restaurants and long lines to check out at, say, Kroger's will be the norm for the near future. Still, it's a great place to vacation but be aware there will be crowds.


----------



## woodleygrrl

Honestly, I am not sure that I will try to go back to HHI until we are back to normal.  The vaccination rate is particularly low in SC.  There were many times that I just did not feel safe.  Now, if we stayed at the resort the whole time, no problem.  Disney is doing a great job of being safe.  But with two cancer survivors and two people over 70 in our group I think we made a mistake going last week.


----------



## zumfelde

Are the pools at full capacity again and did they open the splash pad at the beach house? Thanks


----------



## badeacon

zumfelde said:


> Are the pools at full capacity again and did they open the splash pad at the beach house? Thanks


Last week when we were there ,the pools were not at full capacity and sometimes were full. chairs still spread out. Splash pad was not open.


----------



## zumfelde

Thanks


----------



## sleepydog25

zumfelde said:


> Are the pools at full capacity again and did they open the splash pad at the beach house? Thanks


The pools are at full capacity now, as of 15 June (same as Disney World). Further, guests who have been fully vaccinated are no longer required to wear masks indoors except on Disney transportation, which at HHI, is the Beach House shuttle. The past few days, as is typical during the summer high season, both pools have reached capacity with no tables/chairs available. You can put your name on a virtual waitlist by checking in with the recreation CM, and they will notify you when a spot opens. There is no splash pad at the Beach House. Finally, while Signals isn't technically open, you can order pretty much their full menu from Surfmen's Sand Bar, and the food will be delivered to you. However, the outside public access to Signal's is open.


----------



## hayesdvc

Looking for recommendations to get my DW a manicure and pedicure while we are there next week.

Suggestions?

TIA


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

hayesdvc said:


> Looking for recommendations to get my DW a manicure and pedicure while we are there next week.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> TIA


I have used Lovely Nails on Mathews Drive a couple of times and liked them.  I rarely get manis and pedis though, so I'm definitely not an expert.


----------



## kahluacream

Here now! Enjoying our week, but wanted to let others know that HHI definitely seems busier than when we've visited in years past. Recommend getting dining reservations before you get here if you like to eat out. Or just prepare for 1-2 hour dinner waits if you want to wing it like we sometimes do ; )


----------



## zumfelde

Here now and found out splash pad at beach house has been removed permanently
Grandkids are really disappointed


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

One bedroom availability popped up for the last week in August (cash reservation), so we grabbed two different days and cancelled our 2 bedroom reservation.  We're still trying to firm up details, and have been checking nearly every day for months.  So glad to finally see some availability!


----------



## hhisc16

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> One bedroom availability popped up for the last week in August (cash reservation), so we grabbed two different days and cancelled our 2 bedroom reservation.  We're still trying to firm up details, and have been checking nearly every day for months.  So glad to finally see some availability!


I just saw a few more dates open up for available at DHHIR as well.
Wonder if some people just changed their minds/dates?


----------



## Simba's Mom

hhisc16 said:


> I just saw a few more dates open up for available at DHHIR as well.
> Wonder if some people just changed their minds/dates?



My experience is that HHI does have a fair amount of last minute cancellations.  We got stuck there once for 5 days with mo reservation and the resort was sold out (long story).  Surprisingly, a room popped up for us every day.  And on the last day, we were told we were moving to a different size villa, then a couple hours later, we were told we could stay where we were.


----------



## Simba's Mom

zumfelde said:


> Here now and found out splash pad at beach house has been removed permanently
> Grandkids are really disappointed



I wonder why.  Was something wrong?  Cover related or not?


----------



## lundve

In HHI already staying elsewhere, the end of the trip includes two days at the Disney resort for July 4th weekend.  Do we have to go anywhere or do anything special to see the fireworks?


----------



## sleepydog25

lundve said:


> In HHI already staying elsewhere, the end of the trip includes two days at the Disney resort for July 4th weekend.  Do we have to go anywhere or do anything special to see the fireworks?


No. If you are staying at the resort, you will have access to all the viewing areas there as part of being a guest. There are no reserved spots, however, so you should show up early to claim a good spot (the fireworks are at dusk). The best viewing areas are next to building 31 at the iconic spot that looks out on the channel that feeds into Shelter Cove Marina, the Tide Me Over deck, and the pier. For anyone not staying at DHHIR, you will not be allowed entrance as CMs work extra shifts to help keep the viewing experience strictly for guests. Obviously, there are crowds of people who watch the same fireworks from the other side of the marina at Shelter Cove.


----------



## RebelScum

At DHHIR this week and they have officially restarted the campfire (today was the first day).  No outdoor movies yet, but glad to see the campfire back!


----------



## sleepydog25

RebelScum said:


> At DHHIR this week and they have officially restarted the campfire (today was the first day).  No outdoor movies yet, but glad to see the campfire back!


The photo booth in Murgie's Den is also open, as well.


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> The beach chair was switched out for a newer model with yellow tires a few months ago. Still easy to maneuver on the beach.


 Hello,
We will be visiting HHI for the first time the first week of August, we are very excited about it.
I just happened to break a foot about 4 weeks ago, I expect for the fracture to be completely healed by that time, but I won't be able to do a lot of walking.
We are renting a car and had planned on renting some bikes for the rest of the family, with that said, what other transportations devices can I rent, since I won't be able to use a bike? 
Golf Carts?
TIA for any assistance


----------



## sleepydog25

vinmar4 said:


> Hello,
> We will be visiting HHI for the first time the first week of August, we are very excited about it.
> I just happened to break a foot about 4 weeks ago, I expect for the fracture to be completely healed by that time, but I won't be able to do a lot of walking.
> We are renting a car and had planned on renting some bikes for the rest of the family, with that said, what other transportations devices can I rent, since I won't be able to use a bike?
> Golf Carts?
> TIA for any assistance


Golf carts are not allowed around most of the entirety of HHI as there are no paths designed for them, and traffic is far too busy and fast and full of speeding cars. You might be able to rent an electric bicycle from an offsite company. Another option might be a three-wheeled bike as that would put less stress on your foot, and when you stop you don't have to worry about putting a foot out to brace yourself. Beyond those suggestions, I don't know that there's much else available to you. Have fun!


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> Golf carts are not allowed around most of the entirety of HHI as there are no paths designed for them, and traffic is far too busy and fast and full of speeding cars. You might be able to rent an electric bicycle from an offsite company. Another option might be a three-wheeled bike as that would put less stress on your foot, and when you stop you don't have to worry about putting a foot out to brace yourself. Beyond those suggestions, I don't know that there's much else available to you. Have fun!



Thank you so much for your suggestions, will look into it!


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> Golf carts are not allowed around most of the entirety of HHI as there are no paths designed for them, and traffic is far too busy and fast and full of speeding cars. You might be able to rent an electric bicycle from an offsite company. Another option might be a three-wheeled bike as that would put less stress on your foot, and when you stop you don't have to worry about putting a foot out to brace yourself. Beyond those suggestions, I don't know that there's much else available to you. Have fun!


Do they allow the type of scooters that people use in DW?
I may not even need it, we will probably drive where we need to go and take a ferry to see other places.
Just trying to plan ahead.
thank you again for your help


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ I have rented the adult tricycle at HHI, and it was great to use around the resort.


----------



## vinmar4

bobbiwoz said:


> ^ I have rented the adult tricycle at HHI, and it was great to use around the resort.



great, thank you
I'm not a great bike rider and really haven't used one in years! I don't know that I would want to take the risk of falling again and breaking another body part.

We will probably rent some for the younger folks so they can cruise the island.


----------



## sleepydog25

vinmar4 said:


> great, thank you
> I'm not a great bike rider and really haven't used one in years! I don't know that I would want to take the risk of falling again and breaking another body part.
> 
> We will probably rent some for the younger folks so they can cruise the island.


The adult tricycle is very stable, and I can't see any reason you couldn't use an ECV on the bike paths; however, the Beach House--just as an example--is 1.5 miles away using the bike paths. As for around the resort, certainly ECVs are welcome.


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> The adult tricycle is very stable, and I can't see any reason you couldn't use an ECV on the bike paths; however, the Beach House--just as an example--is 1.5 miles away using the bike paths. As for around the resort, certainly ECVs are welcome.





sleepydog25 said:


> The adult tricycle is very stable, and I can't see any reason you couldn't use an ECV on the bike paths; however, the Beach House--just as an example--is 1.5 miles away using the bike paths. As for around the resort, certainly ECVs are welcome.





sleepydog25 said:


> The adult tricycle is very stable, and I can't see any reason you couldn't use an ECV on the bike paths; however, the Beach House--just as an example--is 1.5 miles away using the bike paths. As for around the resort, certainly ECVs are welcome.



Hello again,
Oh great! I don't anticipate really using it around the resort as much , another option would me for me to just drive to the beach house and the rest can use their bikes if they want to. 

We requested a building by the pool and lowest level, that was before I broke my foot. I wonder if I should request the building with the elevators instead. I know that we are planning on  grilling a couple of times, and that's why  we requested closer to the pool and grills.

We are going to be visiting some restaurants and I saw that parking could be an issue, thank God I took my doctor's advice and got a temporary Handicap tag!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

vinmar4 said:


> Hello again,
> Oh great! I don't anticipate really using it around the resort as much , another option would me for me to just drive to the beach house and the rest can use their bikes if they want to.
> 
> We requested a building by the pool and lowest level, that was before I broke my foot. I wonder if I should request the building with the elevators instead. I know that we are planning on  grilling a couple of times, and that's why  we requested closer to the pool and grills.
> 
> We are going to be visiting some restaurants and I saw that parking could be an issue, thank God I took my doctor's advice and got a temporary Handicap tag!


There is a grill outside Big Murggie's Den in between Buildings 11 and 12.  Those buildings have elevator access.  What size villa do you have?


----------



## vinmar4

DisneyStarWisher said:


> There is a grill outside Big Murggie's Den in between Buildings 11 and 12.  Those buildings have elevator access.  What size villa do you have?


Good!  studio first night,  2 bedroom for 6 more nights when the rest of the family arrive


----------



## vinmar4

DisneyStarWisher said:


> There is a grill outside Big Murggie's Den in between Buildings 11 and 12.  Those buildings have elevator access.  What size villa do you have?



Do you know how far is the pool from the buildings with elevators?

Do they have handicap parking in all parking areas?


----------



## sleepydog25

vinmar4 said:


> Do you know how far is the pool from the buildings with elevators?
> 
> Do they have handicap parking in all parking areas?


First, just so you know, there are no 2BRs in the buildings with access to the elevators (that would be Bldgs 11 and 12). All the rooms there are either 1BR or studio. Further, Bldgs 11, 12, & 13 are the farthest buildings out from the pool. Those buildings are at the very front of the resort while the pool is about 2/3 of the way down to the other end of the resort. That being said, it is a small resort so the walk isn't bad; however, if you have mobility issues, then yes, it would be a bit of a haul to get to the pool, Tide Me Over, and the Mercantile which are all co-located. 

If you have a 2BR villa, then you will not be assigned to 11 or 12. The closest buildings to the pool you could get would be 22, 23, 24, 26, & 27--23 and 26 have rooms whose balconies actually overlook the pool deck. There is a handicap accessible ramp to Tide Me Over and the Mercantile that is mere steps away from 22, 23, & 24. 

Second, there are actually two grills near Bldgs 11, 12, & 13. There is the aforementioned large brick grill outside Murgie's Den. A second, smaller grill is located behind the Bldg 11 on the marsh side, along with three picnic tables, a hammock, a two-person porch swing, and a couple of Adirondack chairs. 

Finally, there is handicap parking scattered throughout the resort. Best wishes going forward!


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> First, just so you know, there are no 2BRs in the buildings with access to the elevators (that would be Bldgs 11 and 12). All the rooms there are either 1BR or studio. Further, Bldgs 11, 12, & 13 are the farthest buildings out from the pool. Those buildings are at the very front of the resort while the pool is about 2/3 of the way down to the other end of the resort. That being said, it is a small resort so the walk isn't bad; however, if you have mobility issues, then yes, it would be a bit of a haul to get to the pool, Tide Me Over, and the Mercantile which are all co-located.
> 
> If you have a 2BR villa, then you will not be assigned to 11 or 12. The closest buildings to the pool you could get would be 22, 23, 24, 26, & 27--23 and 26 have rooms whose balconies actually overlook the pool deck. There is a handicap accessible ramp to Tide Me Over and the Mercantile that is mere steps away from 22, 23, & 24.
> 
> Second, there are actually two grills near Bldgs 11, 12, & 13. There is the aforementioned large brick grill outside Murgie's Den. A second, smaller grill is located behind the Bldg 11 on the marsh side, along with three picnic tables, a hammock, a two-person porch swing, and a couple of Adirondack chairs.
> 
> Finally, there is handicap parking scattered throughout the resort. Best wishes going forward!



Thank for such detailed information!
I have to recheck what I requested a while back and modify it if needed. 
Thank you for you best wishes !


----------



## Simba's Mom

I know that they have handicapped parking outside the main building-we used it.  As far as a ECV on bike paths going to the Beach House, I know ECVs are rarely very wide, so you should be fine.  And just to add to the comment about the stability of adult tricycles, I use a scooter (ECV) when we go anywhere, so my mobility is pretty non-existent, yet I regularly use an adult tricycle for exercise, and rent one to get around at HHI.


----------



## vinmar4

Simba's Mom said:


> I know that they have handicapped parking outside the main building-we used it.  As far as a ECV on bike paths going to the Beach House, I know ECVs are rarely very wide, so you should be fine.  And just to add to the comment about the stability of adult tricycles, I use a scooter (ECV) when we go anywhere, so my mobility is pretty non-existent, yet I regularly use an adult tricycle for exercise, and rent one to get around at HHI.



Thank you for that information.  I never used a tricycle before.  I may try one!
I'll look into it .


----------



## hhisc16

If anyone is interested, I have posted a trip report of DHHIR from the 4th of July.
Great relaxing visit!


----------



## vinmar4

kahluacream said:


> Here now! Enjoying our week, but wanted to let others know that HHI definitely seems busier than when we've visited in years past. Recommend getting dining reservations before you get here if you like to eat out. Or just prepare for 1-2 hour dinner waits if you want to wing it like we sometimes do ; )



thank you for the heads up!
We will visit for the fist time and the places that we want to visit don't take reservations.
We got one in Savannah. We will probably grill a few times in the evening, so we will get the charcoal.


----------



## RebelScum

Wrapping up a really great week at DHHIR. Pleasant surprise, that our magic bands worked here this trip.  Never needed our key cards.  They unlocked our room door and also worked for charging food to the room.  Made it a lot easier to not have to remember our room key card everywhere we went.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks, that's great info to know.  Were these just Magic Bands that you'd had from a previous trip to WDW?  Did you try them on the entrance gate?  That's where DH misses his MB.


----------



## RebelScum

Simba's Mom said:


> Thanks, that's great info to know.  Were these just Magic Bands that you'd had from a previous trip to WDW?  Did you try them on the entrance gate?  That's where DH misses his MB.


Yes - We used old magic bands.  Once we checked in, they worked everywhere that the room key card works. . . . Including the gate.  My stay at DHHIR was linked to "My Plans" in MyDisneyExperience.  Not sure if this made the difference.


----------



## badeacon

RebelScum said:


> Yes - We used old magic bands.  Once we checked in, they worked everywhere that the room key card works. . . . Including the gate.  My stay at DHHIR was linked to "My Plans" in MyDisneyExperience.  Not sure if this made the difference.
> [/QUO
> 
> Wonder if that is new for Mb at HHI.  We were there first of June and no mention of MB's. Did they tell you to use MB's??


----------



## vinmar4

RebelScum said:


> Wrapping up a really great week at DHHIR. Pleasant surprise, that our magic bands worked here this trip.  Never needed our key cards.  They unlocked our room door and also worked for charging food to the room.  Made it a lot easier to not have to remember our room key card everywhere we went.



Thank you for the information. We will take ours ! Hopefully they will work.


----------



## RebelScum

We were told Magic Bands work because of a very recent update, most of the cast members were also surprised they worked. Funny. No one told us to use them we just tried and were very happy that they did!


----------



## RapunzelRN

RebelScum said:


> We were told Magic Bands work because of a very recent update, most of the cast members were also surprised they worked. Funny. No one told us to use them we just tried and were very happy that they did!


That’s so cool, we will remember to bring our next trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

In an update, the Penny Press machine is now operating, and it's located in the Community Hall which is upstairs on the same level as Tide Me Over. And in case you missed it, campfires are also back. Enjoy!


----------



## woodleygrrl

Can I ask a dumb question?  is there a way to look on the website to see availability of rooms for cash?  I can't see a place to just look at the whole calendar.  Is this possible? Meaning, rather than putting in dates you want to check, can you just see a list of all the dates they have availabiity?


----------



## Simba's Mom

woodleygrrl said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?  is there a way to look on the website to see availability of rooms for cash?  I can't see a place to just look at the whole calendar.  Is this possible? Meaning, rather than putting in dates you want to check, can you just see a list of all the dates they have availabiity?



Do you mean regular cash or Members Cash?  I know that MC doesn't show anywhere.  And surprisingly, one time we were on the waiting list for a room on points, and with just a few months to go, still no WL luck.  I asked if the room was available on MC, and surprisingly it was!


----------



## RapunzelRN

woodleygrrl said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?  is there a way to look on the website to see availability of rooms for cash?  I can't see a place to just look at the whole calendar.  Is this possible? Meaning, rather than putting in dates you want to check, can you just see a list of all the dates they have availabiity?


Yes there is a way to see availability but not a list, we’ve booked last few years cash stays via Disney website during lower seasons and I’ve gotten decent prices on 2BR, would’ve costs me more to rent points for same wkds when I did the point rental math.  (Now I need to look into the member cash options since we became dvc last year.)


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

woodleygrrl said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?  is there a way to look on the website to see availability of rooms for cash?  I can't see a place to just look at the whole calendar.  Is this possible? Meaning, rather than putting in dates you want to check, can you just see a list of all the dates they have availabiity?


This is one of my pet peeves with the website!  I want to see each month's availability all at once, not put in date after date.  It's very frustrating.  I'm not aware of any other options for non-DVC cash buyers.  Many years ago, I vaguely remember calling reservations and they weren't able to see more options either, but maybe that's changed.


----------



## woodleygrrl

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> This is one of my pet peeves with the website!  I want to see each month's availability all at once, not put in date after date.  It's very frustrating.  I'm not aware of any other options for non-DVC cash buyers.  Many years ago, I vaguely remember calling reservations and they weren't able to see more options either, but maybe that's changed.


YESSSS!  This exactly.  You can see it on the DVC site that way but not on the regular site.  So frustrating!  When people say that found a room available for cash for some random night in September, I am like how?  Just dumb luck?


----------



## Suzabella

Vinmar4, one suggestion for places that don't take reservations during high season, would be to go early.  Most people don't go to dinner until 6 or later.  We usually try to get to the restaurant around 5 and have had good luck with that.  After Labor Day and before Memorial Day, it isn't that big of a deal.  Sorry but I didn't go back far enough to see when your trip is.  Hope you have a great time!  DHHIR is our happy place!


----------



## RapunzelRN

woodleygrrl said:


> YESSSS!  This exactly.  You can see it on the DVC site that way but not on the regular site.  So frustrating!  When people say that found a room available for cash for some random night in September, I am like how?  Just dumb luck?


We’ve booked cash stays for 2BR the last three years on the website, usually booking at 9-11 months out. We are dvc but HHI is not our home and we use our points elsewhere. Maybe that’s the trick is doing it way out in advance(?) Always amazes me too that their cash stay prices are less than renting points!


----------



## woodleygrrl

Yeah, I am DVC too.  I just want to pay cash for a couple of nights before the summer is over.  But there is no way to figure out what nights are available.  Disney can make you fly over the Taj mahal and take a train to find a Yeti but they can't make a fully functioning website, FFS.


----------



## vinmar4

Suzabella said:


> Vinmar4, one suggestion for places that don't take reservations during high season, would be to go early.  Most people don't go to dinner until 6 or later.  We usually try to get to the restaurant around 5 and have had good luck with that.  After Labor Day and before Memorial Day, it isn't that big of a deal.  Sorry but I didn't go back far enough to see when your trip is.  Hope you have a great time!  DHHIR is our happy place!



Thank you , that's a great idea!
 We are going the first week of August.

We really hope we like it there. We are not really beach people, but we're still planning on going for a couple of hours or so. Even when we visited Cancun and Puerto Vallarta, we would visit the beach for a couple of hours but would rather get in the resort's pools. Plus, I read that there may be sharks ! 

We are really looking forward to just relaxing at the resort, do some grilling and enjoy the pools for part to the day, but also, enjoying fresh seafood and going to Savannah and do a boat tour.

We are flying Into Savannah, renting a car and spending our first night there. The following day, we are driving to HHI and waiting for my sister to arrive from Chicago with her family.

Can't wait!


----------



## Suzabella

We aren't really beach people either.  I won't swim where I can't see the color of my toe nail polish.  ;-)  There's also been the occasional alligator that makes his way to the salt water.  I've actually found 5 fossilized shark's teeth on trips in the last year.  It is a great beach to walk though and we do that at least once a day but usually twice while we're there.  We've been going to HHI for 20 years.  You'll love the Beach House pool - right on the ocean with easy access.  Savannah is an easy & short 45 min or so drive.  Hope you have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## woodleygrrl

Please check out my comments up earlier in this thread.  We were in HHI a month ago and restaurants were full at 4pm for dinner.  Most of the places have these insanely large parking lots and they were full too.  In fact many of them have golf carts to bring people that have mobility issues up to the restaurant from the 1/4 mile trek from the lot to the front door.

Just know that if masks and social distancing or people having vaccines are a thing for you, you may want to reconsider going out to eat.  

Not judging you if that is not your concern, just simply stating a fact.  The vaccination rate is VERY low in SC and the restaurants are VERY crowded.


----------



## Suzabella

We were there last month also but our kids managed to get into Crazy Crab by being there at 5pm.  We had reservations for British Open Pub on Wednesday for their prime rib special and had no wait.  Food was terrific!  If you think you might want to try a couple restaurants, I would call the week before you go (at least) and make reservations.  There are some that don't take reservations or fill up sooner.  Dockside is one of those that fill up and I tried a week ahead.

Another option would be SERG Take Out Kitchen.  SERG owns a lot of the really good restaurants on island.  They opened a location no far from the resort where you can get meals to go, frozen or meals to warm up from various restaurants on island.  We've done this several times since Covid and everything we've tried was amazing.  We've done it all...meals to go, warm up or frozen and absolutely love the convenience.  Their menu is here:  https://serggroup.com/serg-takeout/.

Hilton Head did drop their mask requirement but a lot of restaurants have outdoor dining if you'd feel more comfortable or do as I mentioned above.  They're still honoring social distancing guidelines.  A lot of restaurants do have take out as well.


----------



## teawar

We were in Hilton Head the week after July 4th and picked up dinner out most nights and brought it back to the hotel room to eat. We are vaccinated, but our child is to lo young, so we decided this is what we felt comfortable with for our family. Go early or plan to wait forever!


----------



## sleepydog25

vinmar4 said:


> Thank you , that's a great idea!
> We are going the first week of August.
> 
> We really hope we like it there. We are not really beach people, but we're still planning on going for a couple of hours or so. Even when we visited Cancun and Puerto Vallarta, we would visit the beach for a couple of hours but would rather get in the resort's pools. Plus, I read that there may be sharks !
> 
> We are really looking forward to just relaxing at the resort, do some grilling and enjoy the pools for part to the day, but also, enjoying fresh seafood and going to Savannah and do a boat tour.
> 
> We are flying Into Savannah, renting a car and spending our first night there. The following day, we are driving to HHI and waiting for my sister to arrive from Chicago with her family.
> 
> Can't wait!


Depending on the venue and the day of the week you're there, you may be able to get in early or you may have to wait a bit. In general, the earlier you arrive for dinner, the better. In the case of Crazy Crab, it's likely you can get in without too much wait around 4:45-5 p.m., though the parking lot is full at that time (I drive by it often at that time). Others, like Skull Creek Boathouse, can have a waiting list already by 5 p.m. As mentioned, there are a number of very good restaurants that do take reservations, though you often have to use a reservation service like Ressie or Open Table. 

You mention grilling at the resort. There are several located around the resort, so most buildings have one within a short walk if not literally right outside the building itself. They require charcoal, so you will have to provide your own. The Kroger at Shelter Cove is very convenient--you could walk there is you wish (10-12 minutes) or it's a short car or bike ride away. If you want fresh seafood to prepare, Barnacle Bill's is less than two miles down the main drag, though he tends to sell out early. Another few miles down, just before you cross over the two main bridges between HHI and Bluffton, is Hudson's Fresh Seafood (not the same as the restaurant), and they have a wider selection and usually don't run out of items. Both venues are excellent. 

As for the pools, the main pool tends to fill up fairly quickly. Some people get there right at 9 a.m. to grab the chairs they want, but you can often find open spots as late as 10-10:30. After that, you have to put your name into a virtual queue where the CM will text you when chairs become available for the size of your party. The Beach House pool has no lifeguard, therefore, no queue, and even when all the deck chairs are taken, there is still plenty of seating by using the tables under the awnings. That pool area never closes due to capacity, plus there's an indoor area--Surfmen's Station--where you can also relax and get out of the heat. There is no slide there, but given it's right at the beach with a private gate, you are merely steps away from walking on the beach. The issue there is parking. Most days the Beach House parking lot is full by 10:30, so taking the shuttle is your best bet unless you feel like biking or walking over (1.5 miles one way) on the lovely bike paths. Around 3:30 or so, the parking lot begins to slowly empty and spots are available. The BH is open until 7 p.m., currently, but the shuttle only runs 9-5. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## vinmar4

Suzabella said:


> We were there last month also but our kids managed to get into Crazy Crab by being there at 5pm.  We had reservations for British Open Pub on Wednesday for their prime rib special and had no wait.  Food was terrific!  If you think you might want to try a couple restaurants, I would call the week before you go (at least) and make reservations.  There are some that don't take reservations or fill up sooner.  Dockside is one of those that fill up and I tried a week ahead.
> 
> Another option would be SERG Take Out Kitchen.  SERG owns a lot of the really good restaurants on island.  They opened a location no far from the resort where you can get meals to go, frozen or meals to warm up from various restaurants on island.  We've done this several times since Covid and everything we've tried was amazing.  We've done it all...meals to go, warm up or frozen and absolutely love the convenience.  Their menu is here:  https://serggroup.com/serg-takeout/.
> 
> Hilton Head did drop their mask requirement but a lot of restaurants have outdoor dining if you'd feel more comfortable or do as I mentioned above.  They're still honoring social distancing guidelines.  A lot of restaurants do have take out as well.



Thank you,
This maybe a better idea now with the cover-19 numbers raising , I just read that Savannah GA is requiring indoor masks again.
Just our luck !!


----------



## vinmar4

teawar said:


> We were in Hilton Head the week after July 4th and picked up dinner out most nights and brought it back to the hotel room to eat. We are vaccinated, but our child is to lo young, so we decided this is what we felt comfortable with for our family. Go early or plan to wait forever!



I know the feeling, we are all vaccinated, but my sister's family is not and won't do it.
I told them that we could pick up some meals to eat at the resort, but I also told her that we are going to visit some restaurants ,but they don't have to go if they don't feel comfortable , specially now with the cases raising again.


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> Depending on the venue and the day of the week you're there, you may be able to get in early or you may have to wait a bit. In general, the earlier you arrive for dinner, the better. In the case of Crazy Crab, it's likely you can get in without too much wait around 4:45-5 p.m., though the parking lot is full at that time (I drive by it often at that time). Others, like Skull Creek Boathouse, can have a waiting list already by 5 p.m. As mentioned, there are a number of very good restaurants that do take reservations, though you often have to use a reservation service like Ressie or Open Table.
> 
> You mention grilling at the resort. There are several located around the resort, so most buildings have one within a short walk if not literally right outside the building itself. They require charcoal, so you will have to provide your own. The Kroger at Shelter Cove is very convenient--you could walk there is you wish (10-12 minutes) or it's a short car or bike ride away. If you want fresh seafood to prepare, Barnacle Bill's is less than two miles down the main drag, though he tends to sell out early. Another few miles down, just before you cross over the two main bridges between HHI and Bluffton, is Hudson's Fresh Seafood (not the same as the restaurant), and they have a wider selection and usually don't run out of items. Both venues are excellent.
> 
> As for the pools, the main pool tends to fill up fairly quickly. Some people get there right at 9 a.m. to grab the chairs they want, but you can often find open spots as late as 10-10:30. After that, you have to put your name into a virtual queue where the CM will text you when chairs become available for the size of your party. The Beach House pool has no lifeguard, therefore, no queue, and even when all the deck chairs are taken, there is still plenty of seating by using the tables under the awnings. That pool area never closes due to capacity, plus there's an indoor area--Surfmen's Station--where you can also relax and get out of the heat. There is no slide there, but given it's right at the beach with a private gate, you are merely steps away from walking on the beach. The issue there is parking. Most days the Beach House parking lot is full by 10:30, so taking the shuttle is your best bet unless you feel like biking or walking over (1.5 miles one way) on the lovely bike paths. Around 3:30 or so, the parking lot begins to slowly empty and spots are available. The BH is open until 7 p.m., currently, but the shuttle only runs 9-5.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Good morning,

Thank you so much for taking the time to provide us all with so much information!

I just took a picture of your information so I have it handy in my phone( LOL )

Do you work in that resort ?

If you do, hopefully we get to see you to thank you in person !

Have a nice day !


----------



## tbssenterprises

Note to that person flying into Savannah.  If you are staying at an airport hotel, then may I suggest you jump right on I-95 North and take it up to Exit 8 in South Carolina and then east on 278 into Hilton Head.  It is a good 20-25 miles (from I-95 to Hilton Head), but I think it is a lot easier than taking the backroads which is what your GPS would probably encourage you to do.  I for one don't like the back roads (think alligator ally) and they are so darn confusing.....


----------



## vinmar4

tbssenterprises said:


> Note to that person flying into Savannah.  If you are staying at an airport hotel, then may I suggest you jump right on I-95 North and take it up to Exit 8 in South Carolina and then east on 278 into Hilton Head.  It is a good 20-25 miles (from I-95 to Hilton Head), but I think it is a lot easier than taking the backroads which is what your GPS would probably encourage you to do.  I for one don't like the back roads (think alligator ally) and they are so darn confusing.....



We are flying into Savannah , thank you so much for your advice !


----------



## vinmar4

tbssenterprises said:


> Note to that person flying into Savannah.  If you are staying at an airport hotel, then may I suggest you jump right on I-95 North and take it up to Exit 8 in South Carolina and then east on 278 into Hilton Head.  It is a good 20-25 miles (from I-95 to Hilton Head), but I think it is a lot easier than taking the backroads which is what your GPS would probably encourage you to do.  I for one don't like the back roads (think alligator ally) and they are so darn confusing.....



We are flying into Savannah , thank you so much for your advice !


----------



## sleepydog25

vinmar4 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to provide us all with so much information!
> 
> I just took a picture of your information so I have it handy in my phone( LOL )
> 
> Do you work in that resort ?
> 
> If you do, hopefully we get to see you to thank you in person !
> 
> Have a nice day !


It truly is a lovely resort with everyone there doing his/her best to make your vacation one you'll remember for years to come. The vibe there--we call it the "low country vibe"--is one of relaxation, kicking back, doing family/couple time, eating great food, and submersing yourself into the ocean and marsh views. No stressing on ADRs, no long lines (except some restaurants-lol), no FPs, no park reservations, and getting around is easy if a bit traffic-y at times. 

And, yes, I do. I work all over the resort--Broad Creek/Mercantile/Tide Me Over area, the Beach House, and hauling linens and refuse all from all over the main resort. Funny story, just two days ago a woman walked up to me at the Beach House and said, "I have a funny question to ask you. Are you on the DISboards?"  Yes, I replied. "Would you happen to be sleepdog25?" LOL We went on to talk for about 15 minutes about a variety of topics. It was a great moment since one of my favorite things is to engage with guests, to make their vacations more enjoyable. So, if you see a tall, ruggedly handsome guy running around in blue shorts and a rust-colored shirt, feel free to say "hi!"


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> It truly is a lovely resort with everyone there doing his/her best to make your vacation one you'll remember for years to come. The vibe there--we call it the "low country vibe"--is one of relaxation, kicking back, doing family/couple time, eating great food, and submersing yourself into the ocean and marsh views. No stressing on ADRs, no long lines (except some restaurants-lol), no FPs, no park reservations, and getting around is easy if a bit traffic-y at times.
> 
> And, yes, I do. I work all over the resort--Broad Creek/Mercantile/Tide Me Over area, the Beach House, and hauling linens and refuse all from all over the main resort. Funny story, just two days ago a woman walked up to me at the Beach House and said, "I have a funny question to ask you. Are you on the DISboards?"  Yes, I replied. "Would you happen to be sleepdog25?" LOL We went on to talk for about 15 minutes about a variety of topics. It was a great moment since one of my favorite things is to engage with guests, to make their vacations more enjoyable. So, if you see a tall, ruggedly handsome guy running around in blue shorts and a rust-colored shirt, feel free to say "hi!"



Good morning,
Lol, that's funny,!
and will do for sure!
Have a great day!


----------



## glennbo123

sleepydog25 said:


> So, if you see a tall, ruggedly handsome guy running around in blue shorts and a rust-colored shirt, feel free to say "hi!"



Watch out the last week of September.


----------



## sleepydog25

glennbo123 said:


> Watch out the last week of September.


Sounds great! I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## sleepydog25

Late breaking news...as you may have heard, due to rising Covid cases in so many hotspots, Disney has announced a new policy that requires all guests, vaccinated or not, to wear masks indoors at WDW. Similarly, starting tomorrow at DHHIR, the same rule will apply. If you must be inside for any activity--checking in, making pillows, etc.--ALL guests age 2 and older will be required to wear a mask. More changes may come, but for now, that's the first step. So far, the HHI and nearby areas have not mandated a new policy; however, Savannah has instituted a new mask policy for indoors, though to be fair I'm not exactly sure what it entails. I'm sure a quick google will net said information for those of you who plan to visit Savannah.


----------



## tbssenterprises

Hey  Sleepydog25. I applied for a part time position last year, but wasn't selected.  Not sure if I will ever apply again, but if one is part time, how many days a week are they actually assigned?  And what type of benefits do you get (as far as using down at WDW?)  Thanks!


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> Late breaking news...as you may have heard, due to rising Covid cases in so many hotspots, Disney has announced a new policy that requires all guests, vaccinated or not, to wear masks indoors at WDW. Similarly, starting tomorrow at DHHIR, the same rule will apply. If you must be inside for any activity--checking in, making pillows, etc.--ALL guests age 2 and older will be required to wear a mask. More changes may come, but for now, that's the first step. So far, the HHI and nearby areas have not mandated a new policy; however, Savannah has instituted a new mask policy for indoors, though to be fair I'm not exactly sure what it entails. I'm sure a quick google will net said information for those of you who plan to visit Savannah.



Thank you for the information,  yes, we saw that about Savannah,  we are staying there one night.
We will take more masks , at least is only for indoor areas at this point.


----------



## Suzabella

sleepydog25 said:


> It truly is a lovely resort with everyone there doing his/her best to make your vacation one you'll remember for years to come. The vibe there--we call it the "low country vibe"--is one of relaxation, kicking back, doing family/couple time, eating great food, and submersing yourself into the ocean and marsh views. No stressing on ADRs, no long lines (except some restaurants-lol), no FPs, no park reservations, and getting around is easy if a bit traffic-y at times.
> 
> And, yes, I do. I work all over the resort--Broad Creek/Mercantile/Tide Me Over area, the Beach House, and hauling linens and refuse all from all over the main resort. Funny story, just two days ago a woman walked up to me at the Beach House and said, "I have a funny question to ask you. Are you on the DISboards?"  Yes, I replied. "Would you happen to be sleepdog25?" LOL We went on to talk for about 15 minutes about a variety of topics. It was a great moment since one of my favorite things is to engage with guests, to make their vacations more enjoyable. So, if you see a tall, ruggedly handsome guy running around in blue shorts and a rust-colored shirt, feel free to say "hi!"




I think we crossed paths on our last trip in March!  Man I wish I'd known. ;-)  But seriously, I wish I'd know you worked there.  We would have looked for you.


----------



## sleepydog25

Suzabella said:


> I think we crossed paths on our last trip in March!  Man I wish I'd known. ;-)  But seriously, I wish I'd know you worked there.  We would have looked for you.


You may very well have! In March, I was predominantly working at the Lodge or, by then, had been cross-trained to help the housekeeping staff. Next time you're there, who knows where I'll be, but I love meeting DISboarders!


tbssenterprises said:


> Hey  Sleepydog25. I applied for a part time position last year, but wasn't selected.  Not sure if I will ever apply again, but if one is part time, how many days a week are they actually assigned?  And what type of benefits do you get (as far as using down at WDW?)  Thanks!


Part-timers work anywhere from 1-4 days. Generally, they will ask you for three days you would be available to work, such as, say, Sun-Tues. They can only schedule you to work those days; however, they can ask you to work extra shifts--the decision to do so is entirely yours. Now, just because you have three days where they can schedule you doesn't mean they will--of that Sun-Tue block, you might only be scheduled for Sun and Tues one week, Mon and Tue the next, then all three the following week. Given my position, I usually work all three days of my availability, and on average, I'll get asked to work extra shifts maybe once a month, sometimes twice. As for Disney perks, you definitely get them from CM discount on merchandise, to tickets, and every so often, some nice benefit such as a night's stay at select resorts. Hope this helps!


----------



## Suzabella

sleepydog25 said:


> You may very well have! In March, I was predominantly working at the Lodge or, by then, had been cross-trained to help the housekeeping staff. Next time you're there, who knows where I'll be, but I love meeting DISboarders!



We were in the Lodge.  Nice guy came daily for our trash and kept the 3rd floor **** and span.


----------



## RapunzelRN

Sadly, the Shadow magnet on back of our car came off/was stolen few weeks ago. We had gotten it as a gift from a CM last summer with a sweet note for attending a craft. I’m wondering if anyone knows if we can purchase these at the gift shop? Never paid attention before but we did love the magnet and would like to replace. Will be there for Labor Day weekend. Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Suzabella said:


> We were in the Lodge.  Nice guy came daily for our trash and kept the 3rd floor **** and span.


Possibly was _moi, _but more likely another chap. 


RapunzelRN said:


> Sadly, the Shadow magnet on back of our car came off/was stolen few weeks ago. We had gotten it as a gift from a CM last summer with a sweet note for attending a craft. I’m wondering if anyone knows if we can purchase these at the gift shop? Never paid attention before but we did love the magnet and would like to replace. Will be there for Labor Day weekend. Thanks!


I happen to be working BCM today, so I'll try to remember to ask. My initial reaction is no they don't, but I'll find out.


----------



## vinmar4

Good morning from HHI ! 

Got some Pixie dust  already  yesterday when we checked in!

As I mentioned before, I broke my right foot a few weeks ago, we had booked a studio for the first night, and then a 2 bedroom for the following  days. 

Well, I couldn't check in on line, and ended up calling the resort directly yesterday morning, before leaving Savannah from our one night stay ( beautiful City and vibe ). This gentleman went over our reservation ,and said that he was going the make sure again, that they would assign us a building with an elevator the first night, and  then a good building for the 2 bedroom ,where I did not have to walk a lot. 

When we arrived and checked in, we were told that they upgraded us to a 2 bedroom from a studio for out first night! 

He said that that way , we did not have to move after our fist night , and that they assigned us a building where we could just park outside and walk short distances to everything !

We have to say, we love it here already ! And can't wait to get to know this resort, our adult son is already making plans to come back with his friends! LOL


----------



## sleepydog25

RapunzelRN said:


> Sadly, the Shadow magnet on back of our car came off/was stolen few weeks ago. We had gotten it as a gift from a CM last summer with a sweet note for attending a craft. I’m wondering if anyone knows if we can purchase these at the gift shop? Never paid attention before but we did love the magnet and would like to replace. Will be there for Labor Day weekend. Thanks!


As I suspected, they do not sell the Shadow magnet at the Mercantile or anywhere else of which I'm aware for that matter.


----------



## ratfam

Hi HHI Lovers, hoping to get your input on a few questions for our August trip!  Spent a few nights at HHI in December several years ago, we know this will be very different.

First, while I have been doing some research I would love any recommendations for restaurants with outdoors seating that take reservations.  We will probably limit dining out to those options, we are vaccinated but that is our current comfort level.

Second, can you play streaming services like Netflix on the televisions in the units?

Finally, a few beach questions.  Judging from what I saw here it sounds like we should think about bringing our own umbrella and chairs?  And speaking of chairs, I have a pretty serious back problem and I will be bringing my own zero gravity lounge chair because it is the only beach chair I can sit in comfortably.  It collapses but isn't small.  Do you know if there is any priority parking that I might be able to get (I don't have a handicap permit) or will the Disney transportation bring this type of thing?  In December we were driven over in a car, I'm guessing maybe during summer something larger is used.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give us on these or any other tips!


----------



## RapunzelRN

sleepydog25 said:


> As I suspected, they do not sell the Shadow magnet at the Mercantile or anywhere else of which I'm aware for that matter.


Well thanks so much for double checking that anyways! Hope to say hi to you next month


----------



## badeacon

ratfam said:


> Hi HHI Lovers, hoping to get your input on a few questions for our August trip!  Spent a few nights at HHI in December several years ago, we know this will be very different.
> 
> First, while I have been doing some research I would love any recommendations for restaurants with outdoors seating that take reservations.  We will probably limit dining out to those options, we are vaccinated but that is our current comfort level.
> 
> Second, can you play streaming services like Netflix on the televisions in the units?
> 
> Finally, a few beach questions.  Judging from what I saw here it sounds like we should think about bringing our own umbrella and chairs?  And speaking of chairs, I have a pretty serious back problem and I will be bringing my own zero gravity lounge chair because it is the only beach chair I can sit in comfortably.  It collapses but isn't small.  Do you know if there is any priority parking that I might be able to get (I don't have a handicap permit) or will the Disney transportation bring this type of thing?  In December we were driven over in a car, I'm guessing maybe during summer something larger is used.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give us on these or any other tips!


I can answer the streaming question. Yes , we streamed the US-Mexico soccer match in June and they won again last night!!!


----------



## ratfam

badeacon said:


> I can answer the streaming question. Yes , we streamed the US-Mexico soccer match in June and they won again last night!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

ratfam said:


> Hi HHI Lovers, hoping to get your input on a few questions for our August trip!  Spent a few nights at HHI in December several years ago, we know this will be very different.
> 
> First, while I have been doing some research I would love any recommendations for restaurants with outdoors seating that take reservations.  We will probably limit dining out to those options, we are vaccinated but that is our current comfort level.
> 
> Second, can you play streaming services like Netflix on the televisions in the units?
> 
> Finally, a few beach questions.  Judging from what I saw here it sounds like we should think about bringing our own umbrella and chairs?  And speaking of chairs, I have a pretty serious back problem and I will be bringing my own zero gravity lounge chair because it is the only beach chair I can sit in comfortably.  It collapses but isn't small.  Do you know if there is any priority parking that I might be able to get (I don't have a handicap permit) or will the Disney transportation bring this type of thing?  In December we were driven over in a car, I'm guessing maybe during summer something larger is used.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give us on these or any other tips!


There are many fine restaurants and most with outdoor seating. Our favorite is Fishcamp on Broad Creek. Superb food, good service, plenty of outdoor seating, and a lovely ambiance (it sits at a dock and marina)--and they take reservations. Hudson's and Skull Creek Boathouse are both good (like Boathouse better), but neither take reservations so go early whether it's for lunch or dinner...as in really early. Skull Creek Dockside isn't as good as either of the three I've mentioned, but they're solid, and they take reservations. Closer to the resort, you have Scott's just across the marina in Shelter Cove, maybe a 5-minute walk. Outdoor dining, solid food, no reservations. Then, about another 5-7 minutes farther down the marina at Shelter Cove, there is Ela's on the Water. I believe they take reservations and their menu and dishes are very good--but a bit pricier than the others. Finally, I'm a big believer in finding menus you like online, then determining where you wish to eat. You can always call to see if a particular restaurant has outdoor dining options.

As for beach equipment, the resort provides or rents nothing in that regard. You can use the Hilton Head Island Shore Beach Services online reservation system to reserve yours, though they are pricey. Nevertheless, there is very little hassle doing it that way. Alternately, you can buy your own chairs and umbrellas when you arrive from Kroger, Walmart, and several other places. Cheaper option, but then you have to get them to the beach. The shuttle can take certain items, but in the height of summer, space may be limited. While there is no priority parking areas at the Beach House, if you get there by 10-10:30 a.m. most days, you will be able to find a parking spot. And generally speaking, by 3-3:30 p.m., the lot starts to empty so spots are available. Finally, you can alway drive over and unload the chair and ask the CMs at the Beach House to hold onto it for you. You could then drive back to the resort, take the shuttle back to the BH, then pick up your chair. That's a long process, but it's an option.

Have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

I agree with all of the restaurants that sleepydog25 mentioned with the exception of Scott's.  A couple I would like to add is Steamer Seafood and One Hot Mama's.  Steamer Seafood was our favorite meal on our last trip, and they have outdoor seating.  One Hot Mama's is delicious bbq!  I don't know if they have outdoor seating, but what we always do is get pulled pork to go and eat in our villa.


----------



## ratfam

sleepydog25 said:


> There are many fine restaurants and most with outdoor seating. Our favorite is Fishcamp on Broad Creek. Superb food, good service, plenty of outdoor seating, and a lovely ambiance (it sits at a dock and marina)--and they take reservations. Hudson's and Skull Creek Boathouse are both good (like Boathouse better), but neither take reservations so go early whether it's for lunch or dinner...as in really early. Skull Creek Dockside isn't as good as either of the three I've mentioned, but they're solid, and they take reservations. Closer to the resort, you have Scott's just across the marina in Shelter Cove, maybe a 5-minute walk. Outdoor dining, solid food, no reservations. Then, about another 5-7 minutes farther down the marina at Shelter Cove, there is Ela's on the Water. I believe they take reservations and there menu and dishes are very good--but a bit pricier than the others. Finally, I'm a big believer in finding menus you like online, then determining where you wish to eat. You can always call to see if a particular restaurant has outdoor dining options.
> 
> As for beach equipment, the resort provides or rents nothing in that regard. You can use the Hilton Head Beach Services online reservation system to reserve yours, though they are pricey. Nevertheless, there is very little hassle doing it that way. Alternately, you can buy your own chairs and umbrellas when you arrive from Kroger, Walmart, and several other places. Cheaper option, but then you have to get them to the beach. The shuttle can take certain items, but in the height of summer, space may be limited. While there is no priority parking areas at the Beach House, if you get there by 10-10:30 a.m. most days, you will be able to find a parking spot. And generally speaking, by 3-3:30 p.m., the lot starts to empty so spots are available. Finally, you can alway drive over and unload the chair and ask the CMs at the Beach House to hold onto it for you. You could then drive back to the resort, take the shuttle back to the BH, then pick up your chair. That's a long process, but it's an option.
> 
> Have a great trip!


Thank you, perhaps we will see you there!!!


----------



## ratfam

DisneyStarWisher said:


> I agree with all of the restaurants that sleepydog25 mentioned with the exception of Scott's.  A couple I would like to add is Steamer Seafood and One Hot Mama's.  Steamer Seafood was our favorite meal on our last trip, and they have outdoor seating.  One Hot Mama's is delicious bbq!  I don't know if they have outdoor seating, but what we always do is get pulled pork to go and eat in our villa.


Thank you, and great idea on the BBQ takeout, probably works much better for that than seafood!


----------



## glennbo123

sleepydog25 said:


> As for beach equipment, the resort provides or rents nothing in that regard. You can use the Hilton Head Beach Services online reservation system to reserve yours, though they are pricey. Nevertheless, there is very little hassle doing it that way. Alternately, you can buy your own chairs and umbrellas when you arrive from Kroger, Walmart, and several other places. Cheaper option, but then you have to get them to the beach. The shuttle can take certain items, but in the height of summer, space may be limited. While there is no priority parking areas at the Beach House, if you get there by 10-10:30 a.m. most days, you will be able to find a parking spot. And generally speaking, by 3-3:30 p.m., the lot starts to empty so spots are available. Finally, you can alway drive over and unload the chair and ask the CMs at the Beach House to hold onto it for you. You could then drive back to the resort, take the shuttle back to the BH, then pick up your chair. That's a long process, but it's an option.



Can you still rent beach umbrellas from the lifeguards, where they set them up for you each day?


----------



## sleepydog25

glennbo123 said:


> Can you still rent beach umbrellas from the lifeguards, where they set them up for you each day?


Yes--the lifeguards are part of Hilton Head Island Shore Beach Services.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

ratfam said:


> Thank you, and great idea on the BBQ takeout, probably works much better for that than seafood!


You are welcome.  As far as seafood though, we also did takeout.   The Sea Shack is a favorite with the locals.  They do takeout only right now.  Just a word of caution: go early!


----------



## hhisc16

Does anyone know how far in advance the fireworks at Shelter Cove are usually announced for the next year?
I was able to get a room at DHHIR for 4th of July and the 2nd week of June.
I know the fireworks will be going for 4th of July, but unsure about our June stay by looking at this year's calendar.


----------



## Suzabella

They usually start mid June.  We were there beginning 6/19 and they were happening.


----------



## hhisc16

Does anyone know which buildings at DHHIR have the grand villas?


----------



## Simba's Mom

hhisc16 said:


> Does anyone know which buildings at DHHIR have the grand villas?



They're in 16, 18, 19. 28, and 30.  Those 5 buildings also have the 1 bedrooms and , I think, studios.  From experience I know that building 18 has a beautiful, marsh view.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> They're in 16, 18, 19. 28, and 30.  Those 5 buildings also have the 1 bedrooms and , I think, studios.  From experience I know that building 18 has a beautiful, marsh view.


Correct! Of those buildings, only 18 has a marsh view. All the GV buildings house a GV, four 2BRs, a 1BR, and 1 studio. Beyond those five buildings, the only other 1BRs and studios are found in buildings 11 and 12 (conversely, there are no 2BRs in those buildings).


----------



## Simba's Mom

Taken  from building 18


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> I agree with all of the restaurants that sleepydog25 mentioned with the exception of Scott's.  A couple I would like to add is Steamer Seafood and One Hot Mama's.  Steamer Seafood was our favorite meal on our last trip, and they have outdoor seating.  One Hot Mama's is delicious bbq!  I don't know if they have outdoor seating, but what we always do is get pulled pork to go and eat in our villa.


I sure hope you enjoyed your visit, and it seems you did! There are so many good places to eat on HHI--the overall quality here is far better than your average trip to WDW, and it's generally less expensive, too. It was wonderful getting to talk with you and your husband, as well.  Tell him to stay retired...Yeah, I can't do it, either! Best wishes as you enter another school year!



vinmar4 said:


> Good morning from HHI !
> 
> Got some Pixie dust  already  yesterday when we checked in!
> 
> As I mentioned before, I broke my right foot a few weeks ago, we had booked a studio for the first night, and then a 2 bedroom for the following  days.
> 
> Well, I couldn't check in on line, and ended up calling the resort directly yesterday morning, before leaving Savannah from our one night stay ( beautiful City and vibe ). This gentleman went over our reservation ,and said that he was going the make sure again, that they would assign us a building with an elevator the first night, and  then a good building for the 2 bedroom ,where I did not have to walk a lot.
> 
> When we arrived and checked in, we were told that they upgraded us to a 2 bedroom from a studio for out first night!
> 
> He said that that way , we did not have to move after our fist night , and that they assigned us a building where we could just park outside and walk short distances to everything !
> 
> We have to say, we love it here already ! And can't wait to get to know this resort, our adult son is already making plans to come back with his friends! LOL


How was your bike ride? It didn't rain too much yesterday, so hopefully you had a great day after that, as well. This resort makes people believe in vacations again--no park reservations, no ADRs, no waiting in long lines (except Skull Creek Boathouse or Hudson's at 5 p.m.!)...and gorgeous scenery to enjoy, activities to keep busy, or just simply relaxing on your balcony with your favorite drink in hand. The magic of the resort and the entire area is hard to explain...until you've been here. Safe travels!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

sleepydog25 said:


> I sure hope you enjoyed your visit, and it seems you did! There are so many good places to eat on HHI--the overall quality here is far better than your average trip to WDW, and it's generally less expensive, too. It was wonderful getting to talk with you and your husband, as well.  Tell him to stay retired...Yeah, I can't do it, either! Best wishes as you enter another school year!


It was great meeting you!  Thanks so much for taking the time to talk to us.  It was truly a highlight of our trip.  I did enjoy my visit!  In fact, we came home, cancelled our WDW trip for November (may try again next November), and booked another trip to DHHIR for the same dates.  We've never been in November.  I am stalking the website to see if some October dates open up though.  Also due to availability, we splurged and got a 1-BR for the two of us.  The issue is there is a missing date in the middle of our trip.  I sure hope it becomes available!  Anyway, maybe we will see you again this fall!


----------



## Suzabella

It's a very different island in November.  Much quieter.  Are you going earlier in November or later?  I ask because we thought there was a big difference in crowd levels up until Thanksgiving.  Very sleepy town after turkey day.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Suzabella said:


> It's a very different island in November.  Much quieter.  Are you going earlier in November or later?  I ask because we thought there was a big difference in crowd levels up until Thanksgiving.  Very sleepy town after turkey day.


I assume this is a question for me.  We are going mid-November.  I know crowds will be awesome; I'm just worried about the weather.  We prefer it warmer.


----------



## Suzabella

It can vary.  We were there last year later in November and the week before had been gorgeous.  It was great to walk the beach and even wore shorts but took a jacket everywhere.  Pool is heated so there were people swimming.  I wasn't one of them!  ;-)


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Suzabella said:


> It can vary.  We were there last year later in November and the week before had been gorgeous.  It was great to walk the beach and even wore shorts but took a jacket everywhere.  Pool is heated so there were people swimming.  I wasn't one of them!  ;-)


Totally understand about the varying weather.  We actually went in December 2016.  It was beautiful and warm.  The only reason we went is because we had been evacuated from Hurricane Matthew in October, and we had extra points and were off for Winter Break.  We knew it could be cold, but we only stayed three nights.  For a longer trip, I would definitely prefer a guarantee of warm weather.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> It was great meeting you!  Thanks so much for taking the time to talk to us.  It was truly a highlight of our trip.  I did enjoy my visit!  In fact, we came home, cancelled our WDW trip for November (may try again next November), and booked another trip to DHHIR for the same dates.  We've never been in November.  I am stalking the website to see if some October dates open up though.  Also due to availability, we splurged and got a 1-BR for the two of us.  The issue is there is a missing date in the middle of our trip.  I sure hope it becomes available!  Anyway, maybe we will see you again this fall!


Often, waitlists come through for single nights during the fall. Stalk the RAT! Be sure to look me up, as I'd love to catch up with you again! As for weather, as Suzabella mentions, it's a crap shoot at that time of year. Generally, it's warm until late November, but cool days aren't uncommon. I will say as far as busy goes, while it's not spring break or summer crazy, in and around the holidays (particularly Thanksgiving), it gets crowded. The longest time it's ever taken me to drive from work to the house happened the Tuesday before Thanksgiving day. My normal commute in the afternoon is 25 minutes give or take a few minutes. That day, it took an hour and 15 minutes _with no accidents._ In the words of Mickey, see you real soon!


----------



## Simba's Mom

As far as weather in November, we've been to HHI for the last 15 Novembers (Thanksgiving).  As others have said, it can vary.  You can find temps in the 30s, with ice and snow (that was our first year and we heard "It's not usually like this, and we kept thinking "yeah, right!"), but it hasn't been that bad for 14 years.  One year it was in the 80s and even I went into the hot tub on Thanksgiving day.  The most "common" weather, though has been in the 50s and 60s, not a lot of rain.


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> I sure hope you enjoyed your visit, and it seems you did! There are so many good places to eat on HHI--the overall quality here is far better than your average trip to WDW, and it's generally less expensive, too. It was wonderful getting to talk with you and your husband, as well.  Tell him to stay retired...Yeah, I can't do it, either! Best wishes as you enter another school year!
> 
> 
> How was your bike ride? It didn't rain too much yesterday, so hopefully you had a great day after that, as well. This resort makes people believe in vacations again--no park reservations, no ADRs, no waiting in long lines (except Skull Creek Boathouse or Hudson's at 5 p.m.!)...and gorgeous scenery to enjoy, activities to keep busy, or just simply relaxing on your balcony with your favorite drink in hand. The magic of the resort and the entire area is hard to explain...until you've been here. Safe travels!




Good morning,

It was very nice talking to you in person !

The bike ride  was very nice, renting the 3 wheeler was a really good idea, it didn't bother my foot at all.   I just had to take some Motrin the next couple of days for my legs, due to the not being used to riding a bike that much, lol.
We will for sure prepare ourselves before we go back next time. 

You are right, the whole family loved it, except for the adults, they did a kayaking trip, we all booked the dolphin tour and also visited Savannah.

We could not make the fireworks on Tuesday, because my son was told that it was at 9 pm, but they started at 8 PM, and we were at dinner. 

We loved the Shelter Cove area, and the restaurants, we found a place with really good spicy wings and my sister loved the jalapeño margarita from the Mexican restaurant and the live music . It was nice that that area was so close.

We were all talking about that it should be a yearly trip. Definitely felt like those old fashion vacations where you can relax as much as you want , or do as much as you want with no pressure.

I have never done a trip report, but I will post some things that we learned as first time visitors, that may help other people.


thank you so much for all your tips, we still have to visit a lot of other places that we did not have the time to visit this time.


----------



## dvc at last !

Love HHI.


----------



## sleepydog25

Currently, these are the offerings at Surfman's Sand Bar at the Beach House. Now, this can change literally overnight, but at least this will give you an idea of what to expect. Further, the bar's hours can also vary a little. Due to a couple of issues, the hours of operation last week were 11-3. They are now back to 11-4. If you're headed over to the Beach House, the best idea is to check before you go or when you first get there to see what time the food service will end that day.


----------



## Neelloc

We are currently here in HHI, staying in Palmetto Dunes. Usually we are able to get our dole whip and Mickey bar fix at the Signals window, but it’s sadly already closed for the season. We did make our way over to the resort to pop in at the mercantile and Tide Me Over, but saw only registered guests are currently allowed, so we didn’t enter the resort.
While we’re bummed that we can’t get our usual Disney fix here, it DID spur my DH into looking for a HHI resale contract. 
Anyone currently here want to hook a family up with some Mickey Bars? Lol


----------



## Simba's Mom

Neelloc said:


> We are currently here in HHI, staying in Palmetto Dunes. Usually we are able to get our dole whip and Mickey bar fix at the Signals window, but it’s sadly already closed for the season.



Wow!  Closed?  When we go in late November, it's usually open-very short hours (11:00-3:00), but at least open every day.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> Wow!  Closed?  When we go in late November, it's usually open-very short hours (11:00-3:00), but at least open every day.


Actually, Signals itself has been closed ever since the pandemic shut down the Disney resorts to include DHHIR. Once the resort opened here in June of '20, Signals did not. Now, some food (and Dole whips, of course) are offered at the Beach House via the Surfman's Sand Bar (the actual preparation takes place in the Signal's kitchen); however, the outdoor window to Signal's only opened up in late June but has now closed, likely for the season.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> Actually, Signals itself has been closed ever since the pandemic shut down the Disney resorts to include DHHIR. Once the resort opened here in June of '20, Signals did not. Now, some food (and Dole whips, of course) are offered at the Beach House via the Surfman's Sand Bar (the actual preparation takes place in the Signal's kitchen); however, the outdoor window to Signal's only opened up in late June but has now closed, likely for the season.



Thanks.  Actually, now that I think of it, last year (2020) when I rode my bike over by myself, I don't remember it being open.  But since I was by myself, I wasn't planning to eat something and sit on the deck there, so I didn't really notice at the time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> Thanks.  Actually, now that I think of it, last year (2020) when I rode my bike over by myself, I don't remember it being open.  But since I was by myself, I wasn't planning to eat something and sit on the deck there, so I didn't really notice at the time.


Did you manage going under the roadway with the adult tricycle??


----------



## Simba's Mom

bobbiwoz said:


> Did you manage going under the roadway with the adult tricycle??



Actually, I negotiated OK on everything except the part that goes up hill after you get under the highway.  When Guy's with me, he has to push my trike with his bike (he calls that a NASCAR "bump-draft").  This time, unfortunately, since I was alone, I had to put my feet down and inch my way walking and pushing my trike the rest of the way.  Not strong enough to pedal up  those hills!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> Actually, I negotiated OK on everything except the part that goes up hill after you get under the highway.  When Guy's with me, he has to push my trike with his bike (he calls that a NASCAR "bump-draft").  This time, unfortunately, since I was alone, I had to put my feet down and inch my way walking and pushing my trike the rest of the way.  Not strong enough to pedal up  those hills!


But you made it, and that’s music to my ears!!  Thank you.  We were novices the last time, and did not attempt.  Definitely will go the next time.

My next time is in March with 4 or 5 girlfriends.  Some will ride, some will use the shuttle.


----------



## RapunzelRN

Anyone been for Labor Day weekend? Wondering what the resort and island crowds are like?


----------



## sleepydog25

RapunzelRN said:


> Anyone been for Labor Day weekend? Wondering what the resort and island crowds are like?


Busy. It's the last major holiday of the summer season; it's warm; the water is still warm.


----------



## sleepydog25

In recent news, the charcoal grills will be disappearing in the coming months to be replaced by gas grills. Here's a photo of one such grilling area which is happening around the resort. I've no timetable for the completion of this project, but it is obviously moving ahead.


----------



## Suzabella

Such great news!!  We usually use the grills at other resorts when on vacation but the charcoal was a bit of a pain so only ever used them at DHHIR once several years ago.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Sleepy,

Me and the wife are headed to HHI this weekend. ( hope to see you) She’s a Diet Coke addict- so she’s wondering ( or more accurately, panicking) if she will be able to fill her refillable mug at the beach house?


----------



## bobvb22

Crabby_Dan said:


> Sleepy,
> 
> Me and the wife are headed to HHI this weekend. ( hope to see you) She’s a Diet Coke addict- so she’s wondering ( or more accurately, panicking) if she will be able to fill her refillable mug at the beach house?


Yes they refill the mugs at the beach house.


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> Sleepy,
> 
> Me and the wife are headed to HHI this weekend. ( hope to see you) She’s a Diet Coke addict- so she’s wondering ( or more accurately, panicking) if she will be able to fill her refillable mug at the beach house?


As noted, they will refill your mug at the Beach House; technically, they will fill a paper cup and hand it to you to fill up your mug due to ongoing covid protocols. I won't be there this weekend, however, due to a previously schedule trip.  I'll be running around on Tuesday at the main resort, though. Have a great time!


----------



## emilymad

Is HHI still scheduled for refurb next year?


----------



## Crabby_Dan

sleepydog25 said:


> As noted, they will refill your mug at the Beach House; technically, they will fill a paper cup and hand it to you to fill up your mug due to ongoing covid protocols. I won't be there this weekend, however, due to a previously schedule trip.  I'll be running around on Tuesday at the main resort, though. Have a great time!


Thanks.


----------



## sleepydog25

emilymad said:


> Is HHI still scheduled for refurb next year?


Currently.


----------



## emilymad

sleepydog25 said:


> Currently.



Did they say what months?  I am guessing no….


----------



## sleepydog25

emilymad said:


> Did they say what months?  I am guessing no….


Correct. I will say that at least the year now seems confirmed (if nothing else happens in the world to halt progress)--measurements are in progress.


----------



## nlenguyen

I have never been to HHI, but am wondering what the weather is like in March for a Spring Break Vacation. Is there a lot to do during that time?


----------



## utlegaleagle

sleepydog25 said:


> As noted, they will refill your mug at the Beach House; technically, they will fill a paper cup and hand it to you to fill up your mug due to ongoing covid protocols. I won't be there this weekend, however, due to a previously schedule trip.  I'll be running around on Tuesday at the main resort, though. Have a great time!



Sleepydog -

My family of 4 is coming down Friday-Monday for the Labor Day weekend (also our 19th wedding anniversary). Lucked out and managed to snag these dates a couple of weeks ago. Anything of note going on this weekend with it being a holiday weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

nlenguyen said:


> I have never been to HHI, but am wondering what the weather is like in March for a Spring Break Vacation. Is there a lot to do during that time?


The weather in March is generally warmish, but can also be cool some days and rainy. There is simply no way of adequately gauging what it will be like on any given day, though the later in the month the warmer it will likely be. The water temperature will still be on the colder side, however. 


utlegaleagle said:


> Sleepydog -
> 
> My family of 4 is coming down Friday-Monday for the Labor Day weekend (also our 19th wedding anniversary). Lucked out and managed to snag these dates a couple of weeks ago. Anything of note going on this weekend with it being a holiday weekend?
> 
> Thanks!


Nothing of particular note, of which I'm aware. Fireworks are done for the year at Shelter Cove. No special activities, although there may be a concert over at Shelter Cove. Labor Day marks the end of the "high season" here on HHI, so the crowds will still be here. After that, things wind down fairly quickly. I will, again, be running around the resort, likely in and around the higher numbered buildings, training someone. So, be on the lookout for two CMs in a golf cart-like vehicle hauling linens and such. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## hhisc16

Does anyone know if DHHIR decorates any of the areas for the holidays?

(Christmas, Thanksgiving, Halloween, Easter, etc.)

I know many of you have stayed at DHHIR on the holidays and have experienced if they decorate certain areas.


----------



## sleepydog25

hhisc16 said:


> Does anyone know if DHHIR decorates any of the areas for the holidays?
> 
> (Christmas, Thanksgiving, Halloween, Easter, etc.)
> 
> I know many of you have stayed at DHHIR on the holidays and have experienced if they decorate certain areas.


I responded on the other thread...


----------



## kristenrice

I'm so excited!! Even with the borrowing restrictions, I managed to stretch our points and book a spring break trip to HHI next year!  That's incredible since we only own 50 points there AND we went this year...and we can only borrow 25 points!  Oh, on top of everything, we stayed in a 2BR this year and we are doing it again next year.  I still can't figure out HOW this happened.  I had to buy 10 OTU points today and use up 44 of my 100 AKV points for the year, but we are GOING BACK TO HHI for spring break 2022!

We normally stay 5 nights in a 1BR, but now that our oldest has graduated high school and has a full-time job, we amended our dates and we will only be going for 4 nights. We will leave early Saturday morning and arrive early in the evening on Sunday.  We will return home Thursday morning and arrive late Friday evening and then have the weekend to recover.  Since we won't be getting in to HHI until the evening on Sunday, I decided not to "waste" points on a larger room and booked the 4 of us (me, DH, DD18 and DD16) in a studio.  Then, the next three nights, we will stay in a 2BR.  We could have done a 1BR like normal, but after the last trip, the girls really liked having their own room.  My sister and her family had joined us for 3 nights and when they left, my girls took their room.  That was the beginning of the end....we may never be able to book a 1BR at HHI ever again.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^Good for you.  I have tried to book some of my nights at 7 months, to save my valuable HHI points but it never has happened.  I think you were very lucky at 7 months!  I need HA units because we cannot do steps, and that’s the only way to get the elevator building.  I used to just request elevator, but about two years ago I didn’t get the request and it was just awful!


----------



## HHISand

I have been told that they are replacing the charcoal grills with gas grills at the resort.  Does anyone know if they have already done some or all of them?


----------



## sleepydog25

HHISand said:


> I have been told that they are replacing the charcoal grills with gas grills at the resort.  Does anyone know if they have already done some or all of them?


None so far.


----------



## HHISand

sleepydog25 said:


> None so far.





sleepydog25 said:


> None so far.


Thanks. Going this weekend and was hoping to use one.


----------



## sleepydog25

HHISand said:


> Thanks. Going this weekend and was hoping to use one.


As of yesterday, only charcoal grills in operation still.


----------



## RapunzelRN

sleepydog25 said:


> As of yesterday, only charcoal grills in operation still.


We just grilled Sunday afternoon at the one at the end of the resort close to the marina! Watched all the boaters and kayakers coming in and out at sunset. Perfect spot


----------



## cristen72

I’ve never stayed here, but I was just given a stay over MLK weekend. 

Anyone that has been in the winter months?  I’d love to hear from you.   I know the beach will be too cold.    Probably the pool as well.   Any advice on things to do around the resort?      
I’m assuming the quick service food place will still be open even if the pool bar is closed?  My kids want Mickey waffles.   Hopefully they have them!


----------



## sleepydog25

cristen72 said:


> I’ve never stayed here, but I was just given a stay over MLK weekend.
> 
> Anyone that has been in the winter months?  I’d love to hear from you.   I know the beach will be too cold.    Probably the pool as well.   Any advice on things to do around the resort?
> I’m assuming the quick service food place will still be open even if the pool bar is closed?  My kids want Mickey waffles.   Hopefully they have them!


Tide Me Over will be open, certainly. There will be activities, as usual, just check with the recreation CMs. While swimming in the ocean isn't really possible, you can obviously still walk the beach. As for swimming in the pools, both the main pool (Big Dipper) and the Beach House pool are heated to 84F throughout the year. If the "feels like" temperature is below 50F, then the Big Dipper pool won't allow swimming...however, the Beach House pool is open for swimming regardless of temperature as it is a non-lifeguarded pool. Another little known fact is that UberEats, DoorDash, etc. will deliver to the Beach House should the food service there be closed. Have a great trip!


----------



## Suzabella

Good to know!!  Thanks, Sleepy.


----------



## GirlfromTN

sleepydog25 said:


> Tide Me Over will be open, certainly. There will be activities, as usual, just check with the recreation CMs. While swimming in the ocean isn't really possible, you can obviously still walk the beach. As for swimming in the pools, both the main pool (Big Dipper) and the Beach House pool are heated to 84F throughout the year. If the "feels like" temperature is below 50F, then the Big Dipper pool won't allow swimming...however, the Beach House pool is open for swimming regardless of temperature as it is a non-lifeguarded pool. Another little known fact is that UberEats, DoorDash, etc. will deliver to the Beach House should the food service there be closed. Have a great trip!


I didn’t ask the question but also appreciate your answer as I will be visiting for the first time over New Years - very excited! My son doesn’t like swimming in the ocean much anyway so he will be glad to have a pool (unless it’s just too freezing) and I’m sure we will find activities to enjoy regardless.


----------



## cristen72

sleepydog25 said:


> Tide Me Over will be open, certainly. There will be activities, as usual, just check with the recreation CMs. While swimming in the ocean isn't really possible, you can obviously still walk the beach. As for swimming in the pools, both the main pool (Big Dipper) and the Beach House pool are heated to 84F throughout the year. If the "feels like" temperature is below 50F, then the Big Dipper pool won't allow swimming...however, the Beach House pool is open for swimming regardless of temperature as it is a non-lifeguarded pool. Another little known fact is that UberEats, DoorDash, etc. will deliver to the Beach House should the food service there be closed. Have a great trip!



Thank you!   This is great info.    We are looking forward to our visit.


----------



## Mouse511

Heading to HHI this coming weekend, does anyone know if facemasks are required?


----------



## sleepydog25

Mouse511 said:


> Heading to HHI this coming weekend, does anyone know if facemasks are required?


Yes--largely the same rules as Disney World:  masks are not required outdoors but are mandatory indoors. Indoor venues include (but are not necessarily limited to) front desk, lobby, elevator, Murgie's Den, community hall, and on Disney transportation, which in this case, is the Beach House shuttle. They are not required poolside at either pool. Have a good trip!


----------



## Mouse511

Thanks for the quick reply !  

On our last trip, they were required outside too......glad its just inside now.

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

In other news, these were being put in place all over the resort yesterday:


----------



## dvc at last !

sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, these were being put in place all over the resort yesterday:
> View attachment 604955


Sink?


----------



## sleepydog25

dvc at last ! said:


> Sink?


New cabinets for the propane grills which, as of today, I believe, are now in place and working. I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## dvc at last !

Thank you.


----------



## cristen72

sleepydog25 said:


> Tide Me Over will be open, certainly. There will be activities, as usual, just check with the recreation CMs. While swimming in the ocean isn't really possible, you can obviously still walk the beach. As for swimming in the pools, both the main pool (Big Dipper) and the Beach House pool are heated to 84F throughout the year. If the "feels like" temperature is below 50F, then the Big Dipper pool won't allow swimming...however, the Beach House pool is open for swimming regardless of temperature as it is a non-lifeguarded pool. Another little known fact is that UberEats, DoorDash, etc. will deliver to the Beach House should the food service there be closed. Have a great trip!



Sleepydog, I wanted to ask you about the Beach House in January.     Someone on the HH Facebook group says the Beach House closes for refurbishment every January.  That you can get to the beach, but the Beach House itself as well as the bathrooms are always closed.    Is this correct?


----------



## Douglas Dubh

We went in January two years ago and the beach house was open.


----------



## glennbo123

sleepydog25 said:


> New cabinets for the propane grills which, as of today, I believe, are now in place and working. I'll confirm tomorrow.



Awesome!


----------



## glennbo123

Does anyone know if the Fitness Center is currently open (considering Covid protocols)?


----------



## quinnc19

I've never seen the beach house itself closed during the winter but the food/beverage options there often are.


----------



## RapunzelRN

glennbo123 said:


> Does anyone know if the Fitness Center is currently open (considering Covid protocols)?


Yes it was open when we were there over Labor Day wkd.


----------



## sleepydog25

All the new propane tank grills are in place and working--and all have been used already! In further good news, the charcoal grills have been left in place. So, you now have your choice of gas or charcoal at all the locations throughout the resort. The lone exception is the grilling area behind Bldg 28 where the charcoal grill was removed. Also, the huge, brick grill outside of Murgie's Den remains strictly charcoal-powered. 



glennbo123 said:


> Does anyone know if the Fitness Center is currently open (considering Covid protocols)?


Yes, Bend and Stretch is open. Keep in mind that Disney requires a mask for all indoor venues.


----------



## hhisc16

Staying in a 1 bedroom this weekend!

Looking forward to relaxing at DHHIR.


----------



## kristenrice

sleepydog25 said:


> Tide Me Over will be open, certainly. There will be activities, as usual, just check with the recreation CMs. While swimming in the ocean isn't really possible, you can obviously still walk the beach. As for swimming in the pools, both the main pool (Big Dipper) and the Beach House pool are heated to 84F throughout the year. If the "feels like" temperature is below 50F, then the Big Dipper pool won't allow swimming...however, the Beach House pool is open for swimming regardless of temperature as it is a non-lifeguarded pool.* Another little known fact is that UberEats, DoorDash, etc. will deliver to the Beach House* should the food service there be closed. Have a great trip!


This is great info!  I have a question....what do you list as the delivery location/address??  Is there an actual, physical address for the beach house?  Or do you just put "Disney's Beach House"?


----------



## sleepydog25

kristenrice said:


> This is great info!  I have a question....what do you list as the delivery location/address??  Is there an actual, physical address for the beach house?  Or do you just put "Disney's Beach House"?


11 Ocean Ln, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepy dog25, do you have any experience using UberEats, DoorDash, etc.?  Somewhere I heard that unfortunately those services take a very long time to deliver on HHI, like over an hour in some cases.


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> sleepy dog25, do you have any experience using UberEats, DoorDash, etc.?  Somewhere I heard that unfortunately those services take a very long time to deliver on HHI, like over an hour in some cases.


During busy season, yes. However, now that crowds have thinned some, it may take less. Naturally, your experience will vary depending on the time of day you order, as well as from whom you order.


----------



## hhisc16

I posted a trip report from our 1 night stay if interested.


----------



## sleepydog25

Not a great pic, but now you know it's fall here. . .


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Not a great pic, but now you know it's fall here. . .
> View attachment 609858
> View attachment 609859


Perfect weather to visit!


----------



## glennbo123

Just got back from HHI after a visit from last Sunday to Saturday.  Perfect weather all week long, and even got to meet @sleepydog25.  Unfortunately, never got to try out the new grills...too busy going to restaurants and then trying to finish leftovers from said restaurants!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

sleepydog25 said:


> Not a great pic, but now you know it's fall here. . .
> View attachment 609858
> View attachment 609859


sleepydog25,
We love visiting in the fall!  Well, except the time we were evacuated from Hurricane Matthew!   We will be there for our second trip this year November 15-18.  I assume fall decorations will be gone by then, but it will be too early for Christmas decorations?  Am I assuming correctly?


----------



## Simba's Mom

DisneyStarWisher said:


> sleepydog25,
> We love visiting in the fall!  Well, except the time we were evacuated from Hurricane Matthew!   We will be there for our second trip this year November 15-18.  I assume fall decorations will be gone by then, but it will be too early for Christmas decorations?  Am I assuming correctly?



They may be up.  We'll be arriving on the 18th, the Thursday before Thanksgiving week.  Last year we arrived that same Thursday and the decorations were already up and if I remember right, Christmas carrols were playing.  Years ago, they didn't put up Christmas decorations until early the morning after Thanksgiving, and that was also when the Christmas music began.  But it's gotten earlier and earlier every year.  It would be OK, but I do really miss the "typical" big band music playing in the background


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Simba's Mom said:


> They may be up.  We'll be arriving on the 18th, the Thursday before Thanksgiving week.  Last year we arrived that same Thursday and the decorations were already up and if I remember right, Christmas carrols were playing.  Years ago, they didn't put up Christmas decorations until early the morning after Thanksgiving, and that was also when the Christmas music began.  But it's gotten earlier and earlier every year.  It would be OK, but I do really miss the "typical" big band music playing in the background


I thought we might cross paths, but when you said you were arriving on a Thursday, I realized I had my dates wrong.  We will be checking in on Sunday the 14th and leaving on Wednesday the 17th, so we will just miss each other.  If the decorations aren't up, we won't be too disappointed.  We are doing a Candlelight Evening at the Biltmore on the way to HHI, so we will get a good dose of Christmas spirit there!

ETA:  I'm hoping for good weather.  I remember one of your posts that showed ice on the railing of your balcony over one of your Thanksgiving trips.  We did visit in December one year, and the weather was wonderful.  Hope we have one of those years this year!


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyStarWisher said:


> sleepydog25,
> We love visiting in the fall!  Well, except the time we were evacuated from Hurricane Matthew!   We will be there for our second trip this year November 15-18.  I assume fall decorations will be gone by then, but it will be too early for Christmas decorations?  Am I assuming correctly?


Good question. I'm trying to remember when holiday decorations went up last year, and I'm fairly certain it was before Thanksgiving, but not by much. My guess is you'll just miss them. I think the timing also depends a lot on Disney, as much as it does the actual resort. I will see what I can glean from someone who might know over this way.


----------



## hhisc16

Booked a 2 bedroom on 11/6 and Mother's Day off the DHHIR website.
Just a reminder to look at DHHIR website for a cash reservation if DVC is sold out on points and cash.
(Grand villas are not listed on DHHIR website though.)


----------



## Simba's Mom

Speaking of cash reminds me of an experience I had with booking HHI several years ago.  I was on the waitlist at HHI for several months, and getting nervous   In desperation, I called one day and asked if the room was available on Member's Cash (not just Cash).  At first the CM said what I'd expect, that she was sure it wasn't, but then she exclaimed "Oh, it is!"  So I got the villa for 25% off the cash rate, rather than waitlisting for points.  Seemed odd.


----------



## hhisc16

I am going to add a section in post 1 for upcoming trips in 2021 and 2022 on the Disney Hilton Head Island Owners and Beach Lovers Thread.
If you want to be added, just PM me your dates!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/hhi-owners-and-beach-lovers-group-thread.3836805/


----------



## mickeyplanner

We are arriving on Sunday November 21 for the Thanksgiving Holiday.  It will be a first spending Thanksgiving at Hilton Head.  Will there be limited recreational activities for our kids at the resort as compared to the summer months?   Also any good recommendations for Thanksgiving Dinner out?


----------



## rusbytammy

Hi!
We arrive the 20th for Thanksgiving week too.
Have stayed twice before for Thanksgiving. We find the activities to be a little less than during Spring Break. We have never been in the summer. Of course Thanksgiving day pretty well shut down as far as local things to do, Kayaking, Tours, etc. Two years ago we ate at Poseidon's with reservations, which we didn't need but you may this year! I wasn't impressed but others in the group enjoyed being able to order seafood.
This year we are ordering food for pick up the day before for a more traditional Thanksgiving meal. We will make a couple of family favorite side to go along with the main meal. We will be bringing/renting bikes and riding on the beach has been a relaxing way to spend a holiday day. I plan on finding out what activities Disney has planned for the week as it gets a little closer to Thanksgiving.



mickeyplanner said:


> We are arriving on Sunday November 21 for the Thanksgiving Holiday. It will be a first spending Thanksgiving at Hilton Head. Will there be limited recreational activities for our kids at the resort as compared to the summer months? Also any good recommendations for Thanksgiving Dinner out


----------



## sleepydog25

Here's a copy of the November activities guide. There are few soon-to-be inaccuracies in this listing, however, as the Beach House pool will begin closing at 5 p.m. as of 7 November, and the main pool and mercantile will also likely shorten their hours, as well.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> Here's a copy of the November activities guide. There are few soon-to-be inaccuracies in this listing, however, as the Beach House pool will begin closing at 5 p.m. as of 7 November, and the main pool and mercantile will also likely shorten their hours, as well.
> 
> View attachment 618885



And when we were there at the end of November last year, Tide Me Over closed at 4:00.
How do you find out how much the paid activities cost? I'm especially interested in the Fall Centerpieces and Salt Scrub.
And has anyone done either the Resort Nature Walk or the Resort Bird Count?


----------



## sleepydog25

Simba's Mom said:


> And when we were there at the end of November last year, Tide Me Over closed at 4:00.
> How do you find out how much the paid activities cost? I'm especially interested in the Fall Centerpieces and Salt Scrub.
> And has anyone done either the Resort Nature Walk or the Resort Bird Count?


Yes, Tide Me Over will also likely shorten their hours, too. Unsure of the cost for activities, but they're fairly reasonable: $15 +/- depending on the materials needed to do a particular activity.


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Here's a copy of the November activities guide. There are few soon-to-be inaccuracies in this listing, however, as the Beach House pool will begin closing at 5 p.m. as of 7 November, and the main pool and mercantile will also likely shorten their hours, as well.
> 
> View attachment 618885


My daughter is looking forward to seeing Pluto this weekend!


----------



## Judique

Simba's Mom said:


> And when we were there at the end of November last year, Tide Me Over closed at 4:00.
> How do you find out how much the paid activities cost? I'm especially interested in the Fall Centerpieces and Salt Scrub.
> And has anyone done either the Resort Nature Walk or the Resort Bird Count?



I've done the Resort Nature walk several times in the past.  It depends on who the Naturalist is currently, how they proceed and what they point out.  Mostly birds, but some of the naturalists will surprise you.  I've always enjoyed it but I love the birds and bunnies to begin with.

The bird count was something I did just before they closed in March 2020.  I was the only person to show.  The naturalist counted the birds of each kind we found around the resort and logged them.  

I've never seen any crafts priced much past $20 so I would expect 10 or less for the salt scrub and the centerpiece could be anything so under 20.  I could be way off though.


----------



## Judique

We arrive on Nov 21, and as soon as the calendar turned to November,  I started to get excited!  Big old kid here!

Anyway, it's been a few years since our last Thanksgiving here, but since 1997, I've got lots of them under our belts.

I was booked Sunday to Sunday but then had to give up Saturday night since everyone else is leaving Saturday.  I hope someone on here who wanted the night got it. I dropped it last week in October.


----------



## Judique

hhisc16 said:


> My daughter is looking forward to seeing Pluto this weekend!



I'm sure my grands will love him this time around.  Last time around, one was spellbound the other was traumatized and wouldn't go near. They are almost 5 and 6.

I read somewhere Santa will be in Shelter Cove right after Thanksgiving.  I'm sure DD will walk them over for that opportunity.


----------



## RapunzelRN

hhisc16 said:


> My daughter is looking forward to seeing Pluto this weekend!


I’m so excited to see Pluto is stopping by now. What a great little bit of pixie dust! I wonder when we can expect Shadow to “return from her fishing trip” (lol)


----------



## sleepydog25

To whet the appetite of those reading along...


----------



## Judique

sleepydog25 said:


> To whet the appetite of those reading along...
> View attachment 619164
> 
> View attachment 619166
> 
> View attachment 619167
> 
> View attachment 619165



thanks for the gorgeous shots!

'_*Patrick "aka" Sleepydog, Sleepy, Slydog, Mad Dog, and now Top Dog'*_


Is this a reference to Shadow's absence?  Or has it always been there and I just didn't notice?

Any news on B'lou Crabbe?  Chances of him being back or has he retired from Disney?


----------



## Simba's Mom

mickeyplanner said:


> We are arriving on Sunday November 21 for the Thanksgiving Holiday.  It will be a first spending Thanksgiving at Hilton Head.  Will there be limited recreational activities for our kids at the resort as compared to the summer months?   Also any good recommendations for Thanksgiving Dinner out?



This will be our 16th Thanksgiving at the HHI resort.  Since we've never been in the summer, I don't know how the # of recreational activities compare, but there are usually a few extra, Thanksgiving-specific activities that week.  I'm pretty sure SERG has plans for a Thanksgiving take-out option-they now have a place just for take out food-I forget the exact address, but it's not far from Old Oyster Factory.  Or check at any of their restaurants-Poseidon, Black Marlin, Skull Creek Boathouse, Dockside, etc.  Also, Fresh Market and, I think, Kroger offer take out meals for Thanksgiving.  We always get a "Love Bird" from Signe's Bakery-it's a take-out Thanksgiving meal, just for two people-no whole turkey, sliced Turkey but FOUR pieces of pie, sweet potato, she crab soup, etc.  Having had that, I'm sorry-I don't know about places to go to eat.


----------



## Judique

Simba's Mom said:


> This will be our 16th Thanksgiving at the HHI resort.  Since we've never been in the summer, I don't know how the # of recreational activities compare, but there are usually a few extra, Thanksgiving-specific activities that week.  I'm pretty sure SERG has plans for a Thanksgiving take-out option-they now have a place just for take out food-I forget the exact address, but it's not far from Old Oyster Factory.  Or check at any of their restaurants-Poseidon, Black Marlin, Skull Creek Boathouse, Dockside, etc.  Also, Fresh Market and, I think, Kroger offer take out meals for Thanksgiving.  We always get a "Love Bird" from Signe's Bakery-it's a take-out Thanksgiving meal, just for two people-no whole turkey, sliced Turkey but FOUR pieces of pie, sweet potato, she crab soup, etc.  Having had that, I'm sorry-I don't know about places to go to eat.



So, I've been looking at Serg's, Kroger, Whole Foods and Signe's and I'm still probably going to cook.

Signe's was tempting.  I can always run over and get some pie if I feel I want it.

I want a North/South style dinner.  Living south for so long - Texas, South Carolina, Maryland, - I want my various specialties and then I also want foods that lean Northern such as Nantucket pie for a dessert.  Also, Pecan, Pumpkin, Apple Crisp and cookies - see where I'm going with this?

We will be there from Sunday on and with some planning, can get it done.  Biggest problem is I always make so much food!  Oh well, better too much than not enough!  I'm hungry just planning this.


----------



## hhisc16

Judique said:


> thanks for the gorgeous shots!
> 
> '_*Patrick "aka" Sleepydog, Sleepy, Slydog, Mad Dog, and now Top Dog'*_
> 
> 
> Is this a reference to Shadow's absence?  Or has it always been there and I just didn't notice?
> 
> Any news on B'lou Crabbe?  Chances of him being back or has he retired from Disney?


I wonder if Sleepydog is meaning Pluto?


----------



## Judique

hhisc16 said:


> I wonder if Sleepydog is meaning Pluto?



I should know there are some questions that just should not be asked!


----------



## sleepydog25

Judique said:


> thanks for the gorgeous shots!
> 
> '_*Patrick "aka" Sleepydog, Sleepy, Slydog, Mad Dog, and now Top Dog'*_
> 
> 
> Is this a reference to Shadow's absence?  Or has it always been there and I just didn't notice?
> 
> Any news on B'lou Crabbe?  Chances of him being back or has he retired from Disney?


Nope, not a reference to Shadow. I have been nicknamed each of these by various Groupies on the VWL thread, and it's long been part of my signature line.    None.


hhisc16 said:


> I wonder if Sleepydog is meaning Pluto?


Again, nope! Apparently, Pluto is much shorter than I am. I will say, guests at HHI will have increased Pluto sightings in the days, weeks, and months ahead. 

Speaking of things at the resort, I did a quick check of the official web page for DHHIR, and there are a few inaccuracies. First, there is no ping-pong table at the main resort location nor shuffleboard, both listed as activities there. (Note: There is a ping-pong table at the Beach House.) Second, there is mention of playing card games and board games in Community Hall--that isn't happening, either. Currently, only paid activities occur there such as wreath-making. Finally, they list Big Buoy video games arcade as an amenity at the Beach House--that hasn't existed for years. And, while not totally inaccurate, they mention people being able to watch a sporting event on a "big screen TV" in Surfman's Station at the Beach House. While it's not a small TV, I wouldn't call 36" big screen, either. I bring these items up because there was a guest recently who got rather annoyed upon arriving at the Beach House with her three young sons wanting to know where the video game arcade was located as stated on the official website.


----------



## Judique

sleepydog25 said:


> Nope, not a reference to Shadow. I have been nicknamed each of these by various Groupies on the VWL thread, and it's long been part of my signature line.    None.
> Again, nope! Apparently, Pluto is much shorter than I am. I will say, guests at HHI will have increased Pluto sightings in the days, weeks, and months ahead.
> 
> Speaking of things at the resort, I did a quick check of the official web page for DHHIR, and there are a few inaccuracies. First, there is no ping-pong table at the main resort location nor shuffleboard, both listed as activities there. (Note: There is a ping-pong table at the Beach House.) Second, there is mention of playing card games and board games in Community Hall--that isn't happening, either. Currently, only paid activities occur there such as wreath-making. Finally, they list Big Buoy video games arcade as an amenity at the Beach House--that hasn't existed for years. And, while not totally inaccurate, they mention people being able to watch a sporting event on a "big screen TV" in Surfman's Station at the Beach House. While it's not a small TV, I wouldn't call 36" big screen, either. I bring these items up because there was a guest recently who got rather annoyed upon arriving at the Beach House with her three young sons wanting to know where the video game arcade was located as stated on the official website.



The outdoor shuffleboard playing area used to be near the steps to Tide Me Over and you would get the sticks and pucks from Recreation. Since I didn't play it, I never actually noticed that they removed it.  The triangles were painted on the concrete pad.

The ping pong table was under the covered area to the right as you go inside the gate that leads to Recreation.  They would cover the table and use it for crafts on occasion.

My kids used to play in the 'tiny' video game arcade.  There wasn't too much in there, but when younger they enjoyed it.

TV's have definitely gotten bigger!  But back when I first came to the resort, the TV was considered large.  I don't think too many people spend a lot of time watching television at the Beach House.  Personally I would go to the Beach House and relax in that room while waiting for rooms to be ready when arriving early.  Great place for cool air in the summer heat for us older folk.  Last time there, (March 2020) the TV didn't work.  Hopefully it's fixed by now.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but I just saw on the resort's Facebook page where a CM was painting over Shadow's name on her doggie door at the recreation window and repainting the area to look like it's part of the wall, not specifically "Shadow" related.  How sad!


----------



## RapunzelRN

Simba's Mom said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but I just saw on the resort's Facebook page where a CM was painting over Shadow's name on her doggie door at the recreation window and repainting the area to look like it's part of the wall, not specifically "Shadow" related.  How sad!


That is soooo disappointing! We just bought a Shadow stuffy at the Mercantile in September. Surely they wouldn’t phase the mascot character out completely!?


----------



## Judique

RapunzelRN said:


> That is soooo disappointing! We just bought a Shadow stuffy at the Mercantile in September. Surely they wouldn’t phase the mascot character out completely!?



It's Disney.  They do what they want.


----------



## sleepydog25

Judique said:


> The outdoor shuffleboard playing area used to be near the steps to Tide Me Over and you would get the sticks and pucks from Recreation. Since I didn't play it, I never actually noticed that they removed it.  The triangles were painted on the concrete pad.
> 
> The ping pong table was under the covered area to the right as you go inside the gate that leads to Recreation.  They would cover the table and use it for crafts on occasion.
> 
> My kids used to play in the 'tiny' video game arcade.  There wasn't too much in there, but when younger they enjoyed it.
> 
> TV's have definitely gotten bigger!  But back when I first came to the resort, the TV was considered large.  I don't think too many people spend a lot of time watching television at the Beach House.  Personally I would go to the Beach House and relax in that room while waiting for rooms to be ready when arriving early.  Great place for cool air in the summer heat for us older folk.  Last time there, (March 2020) the TV didn't work.  Hopefully it's fixed by now.


The BH is a great place to go to relax and wait for your room come available. Once you've checked in, of course, you have all the amenities of the resort at your disposal. The BH bathrooms have small, gym-style lockers and a large changing/showering room in both the men's and women's bathrooms. Surfman's Station (masks required as it's an indoor location) is a nice place to unwind and, yes, even watch TV--it works now! Naturally, the pool is available, as is a stroll along the beach. 


Simba's Mom said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but I just saw on the resort's Facebook page where a CM was painting over Shadow's name on her doggie door at the recreation window and repainting the area to look like it's part of the wall, not specifically "Shadow" related.  How sad!


And so an era ends.


----------



## Judique

sleepydog25 said:


> And so an era ends.



The paw prints are still in the tiles in the villas, or has there been a change there?

Shadow started out as a legend to begin with, where workers building the resort would catch a glimpse of her, and then she would be gone.

Later on, Shadow became 'real' and visited with B'Lou as the handler, mostly, and would be part of some activities as well as just lie there while the kids pet/touched her.  The doghouse and doggie door were not always there. 

And since I doubt there are a lot of young ones reading here,  I've seen a number of Shadows over the years.  Shadow will live on for many of us as a legend from whence the idea of a resort dog sprung.

I don't see Pluto as a replacement but more as an addition to the resort.  Characters have not always been part of the magic.  But, it's probably easier to present a character on occasion than maintain a living, breathing Golden Retriever who visits several times a week.

And finding and training the special dog who will remain calm in groups of 25 or 30 at times and that will safely allow random children to approach and touch and hug and pet them can't be super easy.


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm hopeful the Shadow legend will continue and, yes, the paw prints are still visible in the tiles currently (there is a major refurb coming next year with a few suites out of inventory being used as "test" rooms, so who knows for the future), and there are also prints in the pathways around the resort in a few locations. I'm a little concerned for the future of Shadow in the sense that he is not well known to many (a lot of first-timers visit the resort attempting to use points they banked during the early covid months) and, if they are indeed doing things like painting over Shadow's doggie door, then we may see the legend of Shadow become more of a distant memory. 

Pluto is a welcome addition and obviously an attempt to make up for the lack of Shadow and B'Lou. In the past, Pluto made rare appearances; going forward, Pluto will be seen routinely around the resort. That's great for kids (and parents), and with the absence of Shadow, there has been a void in the HHI charm. Thus, Pluto will be a good--if not comparable--substitute. And from a strictly financial point of view, yes, much easier to maintain a Pluto than a live animal especially from a liability perspective. In fact, Pluto likely won't cost the resort (or Disney) any extra money at all.


----------



## bobbiwoz

B’Lou is also missing??


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> B’Lou is also missing??


I'm not sure missing is the proper term...he and Shadow went on an extended vacation (fishing trip, actually). They simply aren't returning.


----------



## Judique

bobbiwoz said:


> B’Lou is also missing??





sleepydog25 said:


> I'm not sure missing is the proper term...he and Shadow went on an extended vacation (fishing trip, actually). They simply aren't returning.



I saw B'Lou last in early 2020, before closure - I was there when the resort closed and the cookies and drink disappeared due to the virus.  

Not sure if he came back after it opened or not as I didn't go this past spring, although DD took the grands and enjoyed my villa.

You can catch B'Lou and Shadow on youtube, for those wanting some nostalgia.


----------



## RapunzelRN

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm not sure missing is the proper term...he and Shadow went on an extended vacation (fishing trip, actually). They simply aren't returning.


Sounds like that fishing trip turned into an early retirement


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh well.  They will be missed.

I wonder if Unca Banjo is still at VB.  I enjoy his music!


----------



## sleepydog25

Judique said:


> I saw B'Lou last in early 2020, before closure - I was there when the resort closed and the cookies and drink disappeared due to the virus.
> 
> Not sure if he came back after it opened or not as I didn't go this past spring, although DD took the grands and enjoyed my villa.
> 
> You can catch B'Lou and Shadow on youtube, for those wanting some nostalgia.


B'Lou and Shadow did not return after re-opening and neither did the coffee or cookies. Murgie's Den is open now to come sit, watch TV, or play some pool; of course, guests must still wear masks at all indoor locations in accordance with Disney policy. Outside Murgie's Den, there have been occasional Low Country Kitchens, generally on Saturday afternoons, where a variety of adult beverages are offered for $10 (non-alcoholic drinks are $6). I'm not certain how much longer these will go on, and they're not listed on the monthly activities sheet--they're more of a pop-up sort of venue. But, guests can ask whether one is planned while they are there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did enjoy the on site boil for HHI’s anniversary in February.


----------



## scottb8888

Judique said:


> thanks for the gorgeous shots!
> 
> '_*Patrick "aka" Sleepydog, Sleepy, Slydog, Mad Dog, and now Top Dog'*_
> 
> 
> Is this a reference to Shadow's absence?  Or has it always been there and I just didn't notice?
> 
> Any news on B'lou Crabbe?  Chances of him being back or has he retired from Disney?




NEWS on Blu Crabbe....  (in case this doesn't come through... check Change.org)

https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-d...opylink&utm_campaign=share_petition&utm_term=


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> B'Lou and Shadow did not return after re-opening and neither did the coffee or cookies. Murgie's Den is open now to come sit, watch TV, or play some pool; of course, guests must still wear masks at all indoor locations in accordance with Disney policy. Outside Murgie's Den, there have been occasional Low Country Kitchens, generally on Saturday afternoons, where a variety of adult beverages are offered for $10 (non-alcoholic drinks are $6). I'm not certain how much longer these will go on, and they're not listed on the monthly activities sheet--they're more of a pop-up sort of venue. But, guests can ask whether one is planned while they are there.


We enjoyed the fall food during our last trip! It is a neat idea about the Low Country Kitchens.
My DD1 loved seeing Pluto for the first time! The pictures we got are hilarious since this was her first character.


----------



## scottb8888

bobbiwoz said:


> B’Lou is also missing??


They are not renewing B'Lou and Shadow... They are being removed from history.


----------



## bobbiwoz

A kind CM gifted me with this during one July visit.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney has always stopped and started storylines--it's in their DNA. Same goes with performers. I will say that within the petition itself, I found the closing lines about DHHIR being an "inferior product" without B'Lou and Shadow to be dispiriting, as if the only thing worthwhile about the resort were those two characters. I know it stings to lose something you hold dear--I'm not a fan of the loss of wilderness at the Wilderness Lodge when they built the Cascade Cabins, for example. Lacking that entertainment, I would urge guests to enjoy the other beautiful and endearing aspects of a visit to DHHIR--there is much to love.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

The news about B'lou and Shadow is very sad.  It was part of the charm of the resort.

Can someone please keep us updated about Shadow merchandise?  Has it already been removed from the Mercantile or will it continue to be sold for awhile?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney has always stopped and started storylines--it's in their DNA. Same goes with performers. I will say that within the petition itself, I found the closing lines about DHHIR being an "inferior product" without B'Lou and Shadow to be dispiriting, as if the only thing worthwhile about the resort were those two characters. I know it stings to lose something you hold dear--I'm not a fan of the loss of wilderness at the Wilderness Lodge when they built the Cascade Cabins, for example. Lacking that entertainment, I would urge guests to enjoy the other beautiful and endearing aspects of a visit to DHHIR--there is much to love.


Best aspect of DHHIR are the cast members! They are always the best and willing to help!


----------



## Judique

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney has always stopped and started storylines--it's in their DNA. Same goes with performers. I will say that within the petition itself, I found the closing lines about DHHIR being an "inferior product" without B'Lou and Shadow to be dispiriting, as if the only thing worthwhile about the resort were those two characters. I know it stings to lose something you hold dear--I'm not a fan of the loss of wilderness at the Wilderness Lodge when they built the Cascade Cabins, for example. Lacking that entertainment, I would urge guests to enjoy the other beautiful and endearing aspects of a visit to DHHIR--there is much to love.



Please take the dispiriting comment of inferior product as it was probably intended - to push the petition, and not as a jab against the many excellent cast that have come and gone from all the Disney venues, not just HH.

If I've seen you at the resort I don't 'know' you under your Dis name, but know that I appreciate the work you do and that I also know at our HH every cast member there has had a part in making the resort what it is.

And changes at the resort have always made us unhappy when something has been taken away, even when the event was not always well attended or received.  Recently HH became the place to go during the pandemic, but other than summer and weekends, it was an empty place during some of my visits. I've been on many beach walks with just a few people or even just me.  I've sat while B'Lou played his fiddle for 2 or 3 of us.  And when it was just me, and no one else showed, he didn't perform but did have a nice conversation with me. I'd seen his various performances many times so told him that I would forego it.

But,  Shadow - that's just another thing altogether.  On one trip I left Orlando and by the time I got to HH I was feeling miserable.  The front desk asked me if there was anything they could do and I said, no, just need to rest and take some tylenol and get to sleep.  Later they checked on me and then I received a small token gift to make me feel better.  The best part - a card signed by Shadow!  I still have it and it's my 'big kid' special memory.  If Shadow is no longer part of the story, I will really miss her.

And that said, there have been a number of Cast members at HH who made their mark.  One that comes to mind is Chef Gordon, who used to do food and wine events, mostly after pool hours at the Beach House.  I still remember the shrimp  cooked with butter and cream and served with yukon gold potatoes mashed up with some sweet potatoes. So delicious!  When they closed out his purpose, he eventually ended his days working in the Mercantile and I enjoyed getting a greeting from him each time I came.  Then there is Mike, the pool guy.  Never a visit went by that he didn't start up a conversation about whatever or give a recommendation on something to do, somewhere to go or some new place to dine. All these things have personalized the resort for many of us. 

And rarely have I returned there when there wasn't some sort of staff change.  People come and people go, but somehow the resort remains an inviting place.

My grandchildren call it the 'green hotel' and love the hammocks, the playground, and when they walk through they make up stories about the 'houses' and the memorabilia here and there throughout the resort.  One is 5 and the other is 4. They each have 5 and 4 visits so far, respectively, and they look forward to going each time, because it's 'home' away from home for them.  Made special by all the HH people.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

I don't know if this has been mentioned, or how much can be posted here, but I found a GoFundMe for B'Lou Crabbe that was started a few years ago for medical reasons.  Assuming it's valid, it may be one way others can reach out and support him.

ETA: Google "B'lou Crabbe GoFundMe Hilton Head"-- I'm hesitant to post too much personal information here, but hopefully, this is enough to lead others to the campaign.


----------



## scottb8888

Please help....

https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-d...296843-en-US&utm_content=fht-31296843-en-ca:6


----------



## CarolynFH

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> for medical reasons


Is it possible the medical reasons are preventing his appearances?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

CarolynFH said:


> Is it possible the medical reasons are preventing his appearances?


That's what I'm wondering, but I don't want to speculate too much about situations without any firsthand knowledge.  Perhaps he wasn't actually cancelled by Disney, but is unable to return or decided to retire.  I do hope he is doing well and that the decision was voluntary, but it's hard to tell with all the entertainment cuts Disney has been making recently.


----------



## CarolynFH

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> That's what I'm wondering, but I don't want to speculate too much about situations without any firsthand knowledge.  Perhaps he wasn't actually cancelled by Disney, but is unable to return or decided to retire.  I do hope he is doing well and that the decision was voluntary, but it's hard to tell with all the entertainment cuts Disney has been making recently.


I agree.  Looking at the photo, I fear it's personal/medical reasons that have caused his sudden departure, and he may have declined to have Disney publicize it.


----------



## Simba's Mom

CarolynFH said:


> I agree.  Looking at the photo, I fear it's personal/medical reasons that have caused his sudden departure, and he may have declined to have Disney publicize it.



But if that were the case, where's Shadow?  On the most recent trip when Shadow and we were both there, I noticed that a different CM was handling Shadow.


----------



## vinmar4

hayesdvc said:


> My family loves all things Disney and DVC has allowed us to take this love to a new level.
> 
> We thought using points in any way not WDW related was a waste ....... until we started going to the DVC property in Hilton Head.
> 
> The property is Disney through and through.  Great location, big rooms, the Beach House and simply the best cast members Disney has to offer.  The area offers so much to do and the food; oh my, the food.
> 
> We began allotting part of our points each year for HHI, until recently when we added a new home resort.
> 
> What things continue to make you want to go time after time?



Totally agree with you . We went for our firstt trip this past August , and we just closed on some direct points for HHI.
We are still learning , so I'll will be reading the  responses !


----------



## vinmar4

I just saw how old the first post was !  
I will read all the responses , lol


----------



## scottb8888

Simba's Mom said:


> But if that were the case, where's Shadow?  On the most recent trip when Shadow and we were both there, I noticed that a different CM was handling Shadow.


They were terminated.  Not for health reasons


----------



## scottb8888

https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-d...296843-en-US&utm_content=fht-31296843-en-ca:6
For many years, B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow have greeted, entertained and warmed the hearts of countless DVC members and guests at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort. From B'Lou's masterful storytelling and fiddling, to Shadow's loving tail wags and belly rubs, these two cast members transcend their official roles and have become indelibly linked with the resort in the minds of any guests who have had the pleasure to stay there.
Part of the reason for staying at a Disney resort is the unique experience of being able to step into a story. While all cast members contribute to this, some are so integral to the process that the story cannot go on without them. This is the role that both B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow occupy in the Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort story. Their mere presence is part of what makes the resort into what it is. 
Through various daily appearances and events, B'Lou has introduced countless DVC members and guests to the rich cultural history and traditions of the Low Country, as well as explaining the history of the resort itself. Shadow's regular appearances are just as popular as any other Disney character meet-and-greets, proving that she has definitively attained Disney celebrity status. 
Disney has recently made the heartbreaking and inexplicable decision to end the presence of B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow at DHHIR. While Shadow's name and likeness are found all over the resort as well as on countless merchandise, and B'Lou's events occupy prime space in the daily schedule, Disney has removed them from the resort experience. The fact that no explanation for this has been given to the thousands of DHHIR DVC members and guests amounts to a slap in the face. It is impossible to know how such beloved cast members can simply be "cancelled" while still expecting members and guests to spend their hard earned money on what has now become an inferior product. 
Disney, as the master of creating and telling stories, please reconsider your decision to cancel B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow at DHHIR. Do not let this be how the story ends.


----------



## scottb8888

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> That's what I'm wondering, but I don't want to speculate too much about situations without any firsthand knowledge.  Perhaps he wasn't actually cancelled by Disney, but is unable to return or decided to retire.  I do hope he is doing well and that the decision was voluntary, but it's hard to tell with all the entertainment cuts Disney has been making recently.


For many years, B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow have greeted, entertained and warmed the hearts of countless DVC members and guests at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort. From B'Lou's masterful storytelling and fiddling, to Shadow's loving tail wags and belly rubs, these two cast members transcend their official roles and have become indelibly linked with the resort in the minds of any guests who have had the pleasure to stay there.
Part of the reason for staying at a Disney resort is the unique experience of being able to step into a story. While all cast members contribute to this, some are so integral to the process that the story cannot go on without them. This is the role that both B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow occupy in the Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort story. Their mere presence is part of what makes the resort into what it is. 
Through various daily appearances and events, B'Lou has introduced countless DVC members and guests to the rich cultural history and traditions of the Low Country, as well as explaining the history of the resort itself. Shadow's regular appearances are just as popular as any other Disney character meet-and-greets, proving that she has definitively attained Disney celebrity status. 
Disney has recently made the heartbreaking and inexplicable decision to end the presence of B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow at DHHIR. While Shadow's name and likeness are found all over the resort as well as on countless merchandise, and B'Lou's events occupy prime space in the daily schedule, Disney has removed them from the resort experience. The fact that no explanation for this has been given to the thousands of DHHIR DVC members and guests amounts to a slap in the face. It is impossible to know how such beloved cast members can simply be "cancelled" while still expecting members and guests to spend their hard earned money on what has now become an inferior product. 
Disney, as the master of creating and telling stories, please reconsider your decision to cancel B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow at DHHIR. Do not let this be how the story ends.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

scottb8888 said:


> Disney has recently made the heartbreaking and inexplicable decision to end the presence of B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow at DHHIR. While Shadow's name and likeness are found all over the resort as well as on countless merchandise, and B'Lou's events occupy prime space in the daily schedule, Disney has removed them from the resort experience. *The fact that no explanation for this has been given *to the thousands of DHHIR DVC members and guests amounts to a slap in the face. It is impossible to know how such beloved cast members can simply be "cancelled" while still expecting members and guests to spend their hard earned money on what has now become an inferior product.


Yes, but the petition states "no explanation for this has been given."  So, I am unaware of an official statement from Disney or B'lou that refers to a forced termination or a voluntary resignation.


----------



## scottb8888

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Yes, but the petition states "no explanation for this has been given."  So, I am unaware of an official statement from Disney or B'lou that refers to a forced termination or a voluntary resignation.


Sorry, you are not aware...


Shadow says "Woof".


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

scottb8888 said:


> Sorry, you are not aware...
> 
> 
> Shadow says "Woof".


Thank you!  I was able to find B'lou's statement on Facebook from about an hour ago.  Most importantly, I'm so relieved to hear both him and Shadow are doing well!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am very disappointed with the powers that be in Disney right now.


----------



## KSkywalker17

I feel foolish for not seeing this coming.  The trend of IP replacing unique content has been Disney’s go-to the last couple years.


----------



## Suzabella

I will miss them both so much.  Shadow was always the tail wag we were missing from home and soothed our hearts from missing our own pups while on vacation.

I'm also not very happy with Disney with some of their decisions and what most are calling 'the money grab'.  Unfortunately all that has cost them in good will.  No more benefit of the doubt in cases like this one.  Bit by bit what made Disney, Disney is disappearing.  Very thankful for the Castmembers who still go above and beyond every day but even they seem to be slowly disappearing.

Sorry to be so negative but I also feel foolish for not seeing this coming.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Yes, there are many of us who feel the same about Disney's direction. I was selected for a survey recently on the member website.  It was the first one that I have ever filled out that was mostly negative.

Anyway, we just got back from HH last week and it was wonderful!  There were many outside contractors working in Building 30.  We saw some furniture going in and it looked like new cabinets as well.  I think those might be some of the "test" refurbs that sleepydob25 mentioned below. 



sleepydog25 said:


> (there is a major refurb coming next year with a few suites out of inventory being used as "test" rooms, so who knows for the future),


----------



## emilymad

Do we know when next year they are starting the refurb?


----------



## Suzabella

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Yes, there are many of us who feel the same about Disney's direction. I was selected for a survey recently on the member website.  It was the first one that I have ever filled out that was mostly negative.
> 
> Anyway, we just got back from HH last week and it was wonderful!  There were many outside contractors working in Building 30.  We saw some furniture going in and it looked like new cabinets as well.  I think those might be some of the "test" refurbs that sleepydob25 mentioned below.



We're there in May for our anniversary.  Can't wait.  Would love to see those rooms!!

I sure hope someone leaks photos.


----------



## hhisc16

Suzabella said:


> We're there in May for our anniversary.  Can't wait.  Would love to see those rooms!!
> 
> I sure hope someone leaks photos.


I am hoping that photos of the refurbed rooms are shown at the 2021 Condo meeting in December, so that us as owners can see.


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458521104679636995


----------



## Suzabella

hhisc16 said:


> I am hoping that photos of the refurbed rooms are shown at the 2021 Condo meeting in December, so that us as owners can see.



I've not heard of them doing that.  They play this kind of thing close to the vest.  It's usually photos snapped by a guest.  I think I read somewhere that the people who get to stay in those test rooms aren't even allowed to disclose any details.  Fact or myth, I have no idea.  I just hope we don't lose the magic and theming that drew us to DHHIR to begin with.


----------



## jerseygal

following renovation..have vaca in 22 planned.. interested to hear more


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

pkrieger2287 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458521104679636995


I would have said that ruining a DVC resort was impossible - until this.
I also would have said the change I'm most irritated about is G+ and lack of DVC discount for it.  So, thanks, I guess, for distracting me from the G+ angst with this infinitely worse news. 
I can't even process all of the emotions about this for not just traveling families, but B'Lou and Shaddow.  I won't be able to go to HHI without shedding (more) tears for this loss.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Suzabella said:


> I sure hope someone leaks photos.



ME TOO!!!


----------



## RyMickey

I'm definitely going to start digging into this thread as it's been well over a decade since our last trip to HHI, but we had some expiring points and managed to snag three nights in early December on our drive down to a week at Disney.

Any thoughts on things to do in December at HHI?  While I'm not opposed to a dip in the hot tub, are the pools heated at all?  (My preliminary research states that they are, but who knows if that's accurate.)

Any other things to do during a not-prime time of year to visit?  Just getting away from home for the first time in over two years will be a treat in and of itself!

Also, any good websites to look at for tips?


----------



## sleepydog25

RyMickey said:


> I'm definitely going to start digging into this thread as it's been well over a decade since our last trip to HHI, but we had some expiring points and managed to snag three nights in early December on our drive down to a week at Disney.
> 
> Any thoughts on things to do in December at HHI?  While I'm not opposed to a dip in the hot tub, are the pools heated at all?  (My preliminary research states that they are, but who knows if that's accurate.)
> 
> Any other things to do during a not-prime time of year to visit?  Just getting away from home for the first time in over two years will be a treat in and of itself!
> 
> Also, any good websites to look at for tips?


Yes, the pools are heated to approximately 84F, both the main pool (Big Dipper) and the Beach House pool. Here is a little known tip: the "feels like" temperature has to be at least 50F to swim in the Big Dipper pool; however, if you go to the Beach House pool, there is no such restriction, so you can swim to your heart's delight. As for things to do, HHI is pretty much a year-round destination anymore. Most boat tours still operate (as long as the weather is decent), mini-golf, shopping, golf, fishing, crabbing, and activities at the resort are also options.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

RyMickey said:


> I'm definitely going to start digging into this thread as it's been well over a decade since our last trip to HHI, but we had some expiring points and managed to snag three nights in early December on our drive down to a week at Disney.
> 
> Any thoughts on things to do in December at HHI?  While I'm not opposed to a dip in the hot tub, are the pools heated at all?  (My preliminary research states that they are, but who knows if that's accurate.)
> 
> Any other things to do during a not-prime time of year to visit?  Just getting away from home for the first time in over two years will be a treat in and of itself!
> 
> Also, any good websites to look at for tips?


If you are on FB, there is a good DVC HH thread there with wonderful members and helpful tips!


----------



## Henwen88

Awww, man... When we went for the first time last November, Shadow was 'traveling.'  We have a trip planned for this coming February and am so bummed to hear this news.  We thought the resort and staff were all lovely, and the island is just beautiful, relaxing, and fun. 

Disney strikes again.  I am very over all the IP shoved into places they really don't belong, and hope this is not the prelude to something on HHI as well.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm hoping to get a reservation for the week of Labor Day. What are the best activities for elementary aged kids? I've already found a mini golf place which they'll love, but what else is there?


----------



## ande2428

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm hoping to get a reservation for the week of Labor Day. What are the best activities for elementary aged kids? I've already found a mini golf place which they'll love, but what else is there?


On site they have activities all day on site like "Goofy Bingo", pool dance parties, and stuff like that.  Once checked in, they will give you a schedule but note, some of them you will need to sign up and possibly pay for.  Some of those activities go quick so sign up asap once arriving.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ande2428 said:


> On site they have activities all day on site like "Goofy Bingo", pool dance parties, and stuff like that.  Once checked in, they will give you a schedule but note, some of them you will need to sign up and possibly pay for.  Some of those activities go quick so sign up asap once arriving.


Thanks!

Another question: can you use magic bands or is it only the access cards?


----------



## ande2428

LadybugsMum said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Another question: can you use magic bands or is it only the access cards?


As of January 2021 it was access cards.  I doubt they will be using magic bands in the future as there really isn't a need for them there.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ande2428 said:


> As of January 2021 it was access cards.  I doubt they will be using magic bands in the future as there really isn't a need for them there.



Bummer. I really like not having to dig a card out of my purse or backpack and my kids are too young for access cards, but they love opening the doors with their MBs.


----------



## jerseygal

ande2428 said:


> As of January 2021 it was access cards.  I doubt they will be using magic bands in the future as there really isn't a need for them there.


 Strange though.. use MB at Vero and that’s “off property of WDW”.. luv the convenience!


----------



## LadybugsMum

jerseygal said:


> Strange though.. use MB at Vero and that’s “off property of WDW”.. luv the convenience!


That's good to know. I've heard of people using them Aulani as well which is why I asked about HH


----------



## bobbiwoz

This time next week we check into HHI!  The temperatures will surely be better than today’s 24° in Cape May this morning!


----------



## sleepydog25

LadybugsMum said:


> That's good to know. I've heard of people using them Aulani as well which is why I asked about HH


Some people have reported being able to use MBs at DHHIR if they link their active MBs to their trip here. However, many others have not been able to get their MBs to work. The front desk links your access cards (room keys) to your reservation so that you can unlock your door, Beach House gates, et.al. If you attempt to use your MBs, however, some have reported that effort then messes up your room keys. In short, you can try it but don't count on it.


----------



## perchy

What's the resort like in January/December? Besides being fewer points, how might our experience be different vs. November?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Last week of February last year, it was too chilly for us to swim.
We are going there next week for a three night stop on the way to WDW.


----------



## sleepydog25

perchy said:


> What's the resort like in January/December? Besides being fewer points, how might our experience be different vs. November?


Definitely chillier. The pools tend to have more days when they're closed due to the "feels like" temperature being below 50F. While Tide Me Over is open normal hours throughout the year, Surfman's Sandbar will close if the weather is too cold and/or rainy. Likewise, even if the pool deck opens at the Big Dipper pool, not all of the games or trivia contests will be held if the weather doesn't allow. Moreover, some outside restaurants close for a short period or have shorter hours. Mini-golf courses tend to be closed more during Jan/Feb, as well. Biking is tougher as it's colder, but still doable. Overall, prepare to be in your room a bit more should cold weather settle in during your stay.


----------



## exchanger

Our one and only visit to HHI was in the middle of January. We had great luck and the weather was great mid 60's to low 70's. Given that we were coming from a cold front in Denver, it was fantastic. We spent a lot of time at the pool and hot tub.

The resort didn't have many people, and we spent a lot of time at the activity center. The activities crew is phenomenal. They really try hard to create fun experiences for their guests.

It was a fantastic trip.


----------



## DonnerB

Just returned home from our five nights at the resort.  I cannot say enough positive things about our stay!

I was expecting the cast members to be great based on these boards, and they exceeded expectations.  Vin, Emily, Jill, Mike and Carol were just a handful we encountered who made everything a little more magical.

When we first cooked up this visit in about May of last year, we originally thought we would do day trips to Savannah and Charleston after flying directly into HHH.  A few months after we booked the room and flights, Delta cut off service into HHH so we rerouted into Savannah.  Our plans gradually changed to just an afternoon in Savannah, but once we got to the resort they quickly turned to "we are not leaving the island."  It was such a treat to enjoy a DVC resort with no theme parks calling our names (having a grand villa with a wood burning fireplace for most of the trip did not hurt - we lucked out at got building 18 with that BEAUTIFUL marsh view).  

We enjoyed the s'mores, meeting Pluto (this was our first visit and it was so sad hearing repeat guests asking where Shadow was!), and playing trivia from the hot tub.  We had a great beach walk with Cassie, who was super fun and informative.  The weather was kind of a mess to start our trip (freezing rain/snow in the area Friday night and pretty cold Saturday), but we still managed to take a couple great bike trips, hot tub, walk on the beach, etc.  

I think I was the only one of five who expressed any interest in ever coming back during the warmer months LOL.  My dad and sister said multiple times that they want to come back in winter with low crowds and lots of peace and quiet.

The staff should be proud of the experience they give guests.  I only wish it weren't such a trek to visit SC from SoCal.  I still love the theme parks, but this trip was really something special.  True Disney Magic.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have passed signs touting fresh shrimp along the road into HHI.  Are any especially good?  Any to be avoided?


----------



## Ginamarie

Well- we stayed in a GV at HHI last Saturday night and immediately started looking for HHI points. We signed contracts today!  What a wonderful resort!!  Even though it was too cold to use the pools and many things were closed, we saw the potential for the warmer months and definitely need to go back in the summer (hence the need for HHI points).  Now I just need this contract to pass ROFR so that I can be an HHI owner!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> I have passed signs touting fresh shrimp along the road into HHI.  Are any especially good?  Any to be avoided?


I suspect most get their shrimp from the same source so are okay. However, I can recommend two totally legit places if you want to be sure.
1) Hudson's Seafood on Squire Pope Road (turn left at the first traffic light after crossing the bridges). Go about 1/2 mile +/- on Squire Pope and you'll see the sign on your left. 
2) Barnacle Bill's on the Wm Hilton Pkwy, about 2.5 - 3 miles before you get the the resort. It will be on your right and is a little stand in what looks to be a small park-like area. 

Both have an excellent reputation, and we shop at both.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ thank you!  One friend has offered to prepare fresh shrimp for our gals meet in March.  We all want to take her up on her offer!


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Ginamarie said:


> Well- we stayed in a GV at HHI last Saturday night and immediately started looking for HHI points. We signed contracts today!  What a wonderful resort!!  Even though it was too cold to use the pools and many things were closed, we saw the potential for the warmer months and definitely need to go back in the summer (hence the need for HHI points).  Now I just need this contract to pass ROFR so that I can be an HHI owner!


We also just just signed a contract on the 24th! so excited to be able to experience DVC in another state. We are from Florida so to be able to travel somewhere different and get the Disney vibe is why we decided to add on here. fingers crossed we both get through ROFR!


----------



## figmentpopcorn

Does anyone have a recent photos of the Tide Me Over menus?


----------



## bnlbebes

Any tips/suggestions on getting to Dafuskie Island? Is a tour of the island necessary/advised? 

The SilverDew Winery looks intriguing, but I cannot find info on how to book a tasting.


----------



## Fenceman

This is about 1-1/2 w


----------



## Simba's Mom

has anyone had the autumn salad?  Looks good.  
Holiday turkey sandwich was delicious.  DH and I shared it.


----------

